#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-07
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 280 building (started: 20140407 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 280 DONE (finished: 20140407 03:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/280.changes ===
<didrocks> hey Mirv, did you note all those "preparing packages"
<didrocks> on the spreadsheet?
<Mirv> didrocks: uh, no, I just looked at the color it seems and I didn't notice that that's indeed unusual. looking.
<didrocks> Mirv: I pinged #webops
<didrocks> Mirv: too many preparing packages to be realistic and no jobs running in jenkins
<Mirv> I see that
<didrocks> Mirv: so yeah, please next time, as you are the first look in the morning if nothing is weird to your eyes :p
<Mirv> sure, it seems I'd need a bigger cup of coffee on Monday morning to spot that
<Mirv> seems obvious now
<didrocks> Mirv: I wonder if jenkins can help trapping failed job
<circ-user-RdXpi> imgbot, status 280 manta
<imgbot> Image 280 test results on manta - Total: 655, Pass: 633, Crashes: 3, Rate: 94.4%
<popey> Mirv: didrocks someone mentioned on the weekend that jenkins was out of disk space...
<didrocks> popey: yeah, saw that and dealt with. Thanks!
<popey> ok
<popey> my #279 mako is warm and I can't adb shell into it
<didrocks> argh
<popey> Apr  7 06:37:00 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [37664.128759] init: powerd main process
<popey> (5715) killed by KILL signal
<popey> Apr  7 06:37:00 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [37664.128820] init: powerd main process
<Mirv> popey: yep, fixed now
<popey> ended, respawning
<Mirv> so what is nowadays The way to update device? every time --bootstrap --wipe ?
<popey> neither if you just want to update
<popey> "adb shell system-image-cli" is sufficient
<popey> or "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=trusty-proposed"
<Mirv> popey: what were the ways not to use that caused the old kernel/initrd to be used?
<popey> uh. pass
<Mirv> that was briefly mentioned by ogra on Friday
<Mirv> popey: :)
<Mirv> I somehow got the impression that OTA might be better than system-image-cli, but all in all I'm just confused with OTA / system-image-cli / ubuntu-device-flash (+ options)
<popey> OTA _is_ s-i-c
<Mirv> ok, good, one less option then. and of course OTA should be the way that works for everyone, otherwise we've a problem.
<popey> ya
<popey> you can use system settings -> update of course
<popey> if you can touch the device, and the screen isn't off
<popey> bug 1303621
<ubot5> bug 1303621 in powerd (Ubuntu) "powerd crash " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303621
<didrocks> popey: no issue on 280 here with OTA update
<popey> leave it on for 16 hours ☻
<didrocks> popey: ahah, can be, but doesn't seem to be worse for now than usual
<popey> bug 1303623
<ubot5> bug 1303623 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity crash #279 on mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303623
<didrocks> popey: no crash file while unity8 is crashing? are you sure?
<popey> ya
<popey> unity crashed, lost all apps contexts
<popey> bug 1303627 also
<ubot5> bug 1303627 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity crash when unlocking phone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303627
 * didrocks smells a long meeting
<sil2100> o/
<didrocks> hey sil2100, good week-end?
<sil2100> didrocks: hey! Yes, a bit sleep-depriving though - how about yours? :)
<didrocks> sil2100: was good, enjoyed some video games + resting
<sil2100> Oh, I see we seem to be having normal smoketesting results \o/ ?
<didrocks> sil2100: well, the day started with full disk on prodstack
<didrocks> sil2100: and it seems popey is getting quite a lot of new issues
<sil2100> didrocks: full disk? On prodstack? How much disk space do we have there then :/ ?
<didrocks> sil2100: issues when they setup the backup disk apparently
<psivaa> didrocks: Just to let you know that the results on mako will be a little late today. With 280, there was an incident where the device dint come up during a reboot
<psivaa> and i had to use another device to get going
<didrocks> psivaa: yeah, I saw your email, thanks for looking it up! :)
<psivaa> :)
<didrocks> psivaa: it means, on the failures, we won't get the crash files though, so maybe, we will have to rerun them?
<veebers> sil2100, MacSlow, didrocks: Hi guys, could I get a silo for line 44?
<sil2100> veebers: looking
<veebers> d'oh. sorry MacSlow
<psivaa> didrocks: i could rerun them, we have some crashes in http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/20140407%20%3F/7600/ but with a wrong build id
<veebers> sil2100: awesome, thanks
<sil2100> veebers: ok, we're a bit low on silos, but I guess we can spare one for your landing :) Let me assign
<psivaa> didrocks: i'll let the rest of the tests run first and if we dont have the needed crashes, i'll rerun them
<didrocks> psivaa: yeah, sounds like a good plan
<didrocks> veebers: weird to merge a WIP branch without any approval?
<Mirv> veebers: :D (to mac_slow ping)
<veebers> didrocks: It's been approved before but backed out due to tests having issues. We're hoping to double the silo ppa as a testing stage before it get's merged properly
<didrocks> veebers: hum, staging? silos or not for staging
<didrocks> veebers: remember that last request was staged for 3 weeks
<didrocks> without any rebuild or nothing
<didrocks> are we expecting the same with this one?
<veebers> didrocks: aye right, the last one was due to image issues where we couldn't test and other bugs that weren't autopilot related but seemed it
<veebers> didrocks: I would hope that it won't take that long.
<didrocks> veebers: ok, you should know that when we are low in silo, we will start flushing things that didn't change in less than X days
<veebers> didrocks: perhaps I can get a ppa that uses an actual armhf builder as qemu segfaults building libautopilot-qt (the tests)
<didrocks> X ~ 4 work days sounds right
<didrocks> veebers: that's something to ask webops for
<veebers> didrocks: hmm ok. Well the plan is that the tests get fixed (using the ppa) and we can proceed and approve from there.
<veebers> didrocks: could we have the silo for now, and if silos get low in ~4 days and we haven't had any luck we release it back into the pool?
<veebers> (as the intention is to actually release)
<didrocks> veebers: ensure that's it's not staged long. QA has 3 silos as of now and be a good citizen as we have a lot of landings and low silo number
<didrocks> veebers: yeah, doing that
<didrocks> the 3 weeks "stuck AP" was really not a good example to reproduce
<didrocks> I hope it won't
<veebers> didrocks: awesome thanks.
<didrocks> yw
<veebers> didrocks: right, but as I mentioned it wasn;'s AP's fault
<ogra_> popey, so i tried to port all my webapps to the new api .... works fine for running a single app, but if i run more than one they all die over time ... every new started one then starts to replace the running one
<didrocks> veebers: what prevented your team to run all tests manually?
<didrocks> veebers: as we did here
<didrocks> everyday, for every images
<didrocks> as a backup
<ogra_> and unity crashes all the time :/
<didrocks> Saviq: hey, multiple new crashers report ^
<didrocks> please grab a .crash file
<ogra_> also the applications scope is often completely empty
<didrocks> nice, already 5 regressions mentionned today :/
<didrocks> please gather all that in bug reports
<didrocks> so that we can start triaging or it will be all lost
<ogra_> yeah, i havent yet
<ogra_> for the webapps i'm not sure if i didnt do something wrong ... i used a similar manifest, desktop and json file to the G+ app, probably thats not the right setup
<veebers> didrocks: if we knew how long the outage was to be we would have, but we were hopeful that it wouldn't take that long. (plus we have a couple of devices between us, and trying to simultaneously get other stuff sorted too). In hindsight I guess we could have, but wasn't the plan at the time
<didrocks> veebers: should have been communicated to us I guess
<veebers> didrocks: I understand that silos are a finite resource though, and we don't intend to hold this one for ages
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> veebers: and yeah, we do test manually the image, even if it's not our work and we have finite resource in term of times
<didrocks> but we do what has to be done
<didrocks> will appreciate other teams as well :)
<veebers> didrocks: right, next time we'll make sure. Feel free to let us know if you have any other concerns etc. too
<didrocks> so that not everything get infinitely stuck
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> veebers: I did multiple times to your manager FYI
<veebers> didrocks: ack, I'll follow up
<popey> ogra_: yeah, just reproduced
<popey> i had ~6 webapps open now I only see one
<ogra_> yeah :(
<Saviq> didrocks, the things popey reported had no .crash files, where else should I look?
<ogra_> ok, then it is at least not my apps
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, that's what I told to him, I think ogra_ will provide you one
 * ogra_ will upload them to the store then
<didrocks> ogra_: can you quickly send the crash file you should have got?
<ogra_> if there is a .crash file its on the other phone, i can check after the meeting
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm really puzzled by popey getting a crash without a crash file
<veebers> didrocks: sweet, I'm building now. Cheers
<popey> [  905.125316] type=1400 audit(1396858647.502:218): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1780 profile="com.popey.untappd_untappd_0.2" name="/run/user/32011/pulse/" pid=4021 comm="webapp-containe" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<popey> lots of that
<didrocks> ogra_: can you beforehand? not sure we should have Saviq pending on us
<popey> so maybe I need better perms.. dunno why that would kill the others
<ogra_> popey, mine are all apparmor clean .... they still crash
<didrocks> Saviq: ah, seems I have unity8 stuck now
<didrocks> let me see
 * sil2100 still upgrades
<popey> ogra_: its only one of mine that apparmor denies
<ogra_> oh, right, getting stuck when swiping is another problem
 * popey goes to get coffee for a long meeting
<didrocks> popey: double your coffee you plan to I guess…
<ogra_> Mirv, people.canonical.com/~ogra/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<didrocks> Saviq: ^
<ogra_> oops
<ogra_> sorry
<Mirv> ogra_: you want me to retrace it or..?
<ogra_> Mirv, nope, ignore it ... mixed you up with Saviq ...
<Mirv> ok, just double-checked
<didrocks> popey: we are eagerly waiting on you!
<ogra_> first you tell him to make twice the coffee and now you complain !
<popey> sorry, had to re-auth G+_
<Mirv> ogra_: just noticed a small detail, the ophono-phonesim-autostart you asked about on Friday is not installed on my device, but this ofono-phonesim-autostart is :) so in theory it's there and AP:s without SIM should probably pass.
<Saviq> ogra_, please, pretty please, apport-cli crash files before sending them up...
<asac> test1234
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> failed
<ogra_> :P
<asac> now try where that might be my password :P
<asac> lol
 * ogra_ goes and steals all your bicoins with the walle password :P
<ogra_> *wallet
<asac> lol
<asac> "You have successfull changed your password to test12345" :)
<ogra_> heh
<mandel> fginther, morning! did the branch build correctly? (the udm one that was always failing in arm nodes with some etra load on them)
<ogra_> W/Adreno-ES20( 2074): <core_glReadPixels:212>: GL_INVALID_OPERATION
<ogra_> W/Adreno-EGLSUB( 2074): <CacheInvalidateHandle:243>: PMEM_INV_CACHES undefined
<ogra_> popey, ^^^^
<Saviq> ogra_, ok so... .crash truncated
<veebers> didrocks: hey, out of curiosity what do you use to run all the ap tests locally/manually? Might come in handy next time :-) Is it the same/similar to the dashboard jenkins job (or our gatekeeper)?
<ogra_>  /system/bin/logcat -d ...
<popey> ogra_: where's that from?
<ogra_> i see a lot of that
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah apport-cli also tells me its an invalid crash file :/
<ogra_> hmm, no, now it seems to work
<Saviq> ogra_, you will still only get ??s everywhere, at least if the .crash file I downloaded is the same
<ogra_> well, lets see if apport os better at uploading than scp
<ogra_> *is
<ogra_> Saviq, bug 1303666
<ubot5> bug 1303666 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 randomly crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303666
<Saviq> ogra_, did that actually upload the .crash file?
<ogra_> hmm,, doesnt look like :(
<Saviq> asac, did you see the comment to your unity8 test fix? str(bytes) is b"foo", not foo
<Saviq> asac, you need to actually decode it into a string
<Mirv> seb128: landing-004 ready for clean
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<didrocks> veebers: I think Mirv and sil2100 have a script for that
<veebers> didrocks: ah coolio, I'll hit them up. Cheers
<didrocks> yw!
<veebers> Mirv, sil2100: Hey what do you use to run all the AP tests locally/manually? Is it similar to what the dashboard/gatekeeper uses?
<didrocks> sil2100: mind opening a bug with all reference in the dialer-app flaky test?
<didrocks> sil2100: same for unity8?
<sil2100> didrocks: sure, doing
<didrocks> Saviq: btw, you did see the unity8 AP test failure on the dashboard?
<sil2100> Let me start with dialer ;)
<asac> Saviq: interesting... not sure if python3 is sane tbh :P
<asac> Saviq: bzr diff -c 822 | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7216238/
<didrocks> Saviq: so, sorry dude, but you will 4 blockers on your list (bug #1300326, bug #1300302 , new AP test failure, new unity8 crasher)
<ubot5> bug 1300326 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Shell randomly freezes with grey tint" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300326
<ubot5> bug 1300302 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dead area at bottom when scrolling in scopes" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300302
<didrocks> for both last one, we'll open some bugs
<Mirv> veebers: I think it differs a bit from person to person. I'm using something like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7184268/ although right last week it started to have problems running dialer/messaging AP:s
<didrocks> Saviq: your team is working on priority to unblock those, right?
<asac> Saviq: updated MP
<Saviq> didrocks, most of my team are on a sprint here
<didrocks> Saviq: meaning, sprinting to unblock the blockers? :)
<popey> ogra_: didrocks bug 1303676
<ubot5> bug 1303676 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "webapps seem to randomly crash after a while" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303676
 * ogra_ confirms 
<didrocks> popey: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: that's one you need to poke upstream about
<sil2100> didrocks: noting!
<Saviq> didrocks, so, "dead area" Albert is on, "locks up with grey tint", Zanetti was working on, but he's here now, I'll get an update, "random crash" not retraceable / reprodicuble yet, ap test asac was looking into
<didrocks> Saviq: perfect, thanks!
<Saviq> asac, is str(foo, encoding) compatible with py2.7, though?
<didrocks> sil2100: links for the AP failures?
<asac> Saviq: oh didnt know we need to support both
<sil2100> didrocks: dialer-app: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1303681
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1303681 in dialer-app "Autopilot test flakyness in test_outgoing_answer_local_hangup" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> asac, we still are, yeah
<sil2100> didrocks: finishing filling out for unity8
<asac> Saviq: check_output is throwing exception/error in case you get an errorcode, right?
<Saviq> asac, yes
<Saviq> not sure we switched to py3 everywhere in the infrastructure - if we did, then maybe we can drop py2.7 compatibility at some point in the near future indeed
<asac> well, if there are compatible ways, why not
<asac> repushed
<sil2100> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1303685
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1303685 in Unity 8 "Integration test failure in test_networkmanager_integration" [Undecided,New]
<asac> if thats not it, its easier if you just do it :P
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
 * didrocks just waits on ogra_'s bug report for the unity8 crasher :)
<sil2100> asac: are you looking into that one ^ ?
<sil2100> asac: should I assign you to it? ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, the crash file is corrupt ... read the backlog
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, as I really can't reproduce your crash, can you try to increase the timeout?
<didrocks> and make it crash again?
<didrocks> as you can get it easily
<ogra_> didrocks, well, i think its the same as poey sees
<didrocks> ogra_: but popey didn't get any crash file :/
<ogra_> just that i end up with half a crash file :P
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, so maybe it's taking a very long time to collect it
<didrocks> hence the "increase the kill timeout in the upstart job"
<didrocks> like to 300s
<didrocks> and make it crash and see if the new crash file is better
<didrocks> ogra_: I have 17 apps opened, I'm switching between scopes like crazy and it's robust here
<ogra_> well, i dont know how to "make it crash" :P
<ogra_> but yeah, i can increase the timeout
<didrocks> oh, I thought you mention that it was really easy for you to get a crash
 * ogra_ is super unhappy having to do that on his production phone ... it has never been writable :((((
<ogra_> didrocks, to get it crash ... not to produce a crash file
<ogra_> it doesnt do that every time (probably one out of ten and i only had it crash like 5 times yesterday for example)
<didrocks> weird…
<didrocks> maybe heavy webapps
<didrocks> and so OOM killer
<ogra_> no OOM killer in the logs
<ogra_> and no, they arent heavy
<ogra_> just a few news sites with a handfull of jpegs and a lot of text
<ogra_> (no video or audio embedded or any heavy things)
<sil2100> didrocks, davmor2: so, the oxide grooveshark issue will be fixed soon - a new oxide with the problem fixed is already in -proposed and there is a landing prepared for the webbrowser-related changes in CITrain, which I will try to assign a silo to
<davmor2> sil2100: sounds about right
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, so we need webbrowser fixes as well?
<didrocks> the oxide change itself is not enough?
<sil2100> didrocks: from what dbarth mentioned, webbrowser needs to switch to oxide 1.0, and that's what the landing is about
<sil2100> So I guess some mods need to be done
<didrocks> ok
<davmor2> and didrocks blags my head by sending me to the image that had the broken no scopes visible image damn you didrocks /me shakes fist in the air
<didrocks> sil2100: did you get any news on the other one?
<didrocks> davmor2: ahah :p
<didrocks> davmor2: sorry, forgot that
<didrocks> davmor2: so yeah, image +1 ;)
<didrocks> or -1 rather
<didrocks> for old scopes
<davmor2> didrocks: you're not alone falshing 258 now :)
<dbarth> i'm also checking if that one contained the grooveshark fix
<didrocks> davmor2: :p
<sil2100> didrocks: they're looking at it still
<davmor2> didrocks: old scopes are fine testing new scopes now
<didrocks> davmor2: ah, ok ;)
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: when I say fine I mean the home scope is crashy as hell but works :)
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, got you!
<vila> imgbot: status 280 mako
<imgbot> Image 280 for mako has not finished the tests, status is: Running
<popey> sil2100:  do we have a slot for https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/tz-support/+merge/213714 ?
<davmor2> didrocks: I'd forgotten just how often unity8 crashed on the home scope when you had a lot of music :)
<didrocks> heh
<sil2100> popey: it's landed already from what I see
<didrocks> sil2100: davmor2: popey can you ensure that everything we set as blockers are set to high/critical at least on one component?
<popey> sil2100: which image?
<didrocks> so that we don't end up in useless discussion :)
<popey> didrocks: where is the blocker list?
<popey> other than your emails
<didrocks> popey: it's the emails only AFAIK
<popey> ah
<davmor2> didrocks: Yeap
<popey> i thought there might be some central doc with it in
<didrocks> popey: I'm unsure QA is maintaining one
<davmor2> maybe
<sil2100> popey: 278 should be it?
<davmor2> didrocks: if by QA you mean me for my benefit
<didrocks> davmor2: I don't know TBH, you are dogfooding, you shouldn't have to maintain that list IMHO
<didrocks> just interact with it
<sil2100> dbarth: so, I removed oxide-qt from the silo config, since oxide-qt the 'required version' is already in -proposed
<sil2100> dbarth: so we don't need it being uploaded again
<dbarth> sil2100: yup
<davmor2> didrocks: it's there so when I get asked what the blockers are I can quickly scan through it, I'm not being very good at keeping up to date though as it seems to be only for me and I can open the mail instead :)
<sil2100> dbarth: anyway, silo assigned
<dbarth> sil2100: no neeed to build oxide
<sil2100> :)
<dbarth> sil2100: cool
<sil2100> dbarth: did you also take a look at the bug I mentioned?
<davmor2> Morning all by the way :)
<didrocks> sil2100: mind looking at why we are blockin on camer-app?
<didrocks> camera-app
<didrocks> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-013-1-build/6/console
<sil2100> didrocks: looking
<sil2100> didrocks: yeah, so it seems there is a FTBFS on libusermetrics, and camera-app dep-waits on that new version
<sil2100> didrocks: and I guess dep-waiting might result in a 'building' into eternity, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, maybe kill the job then and change the status?
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll poke the lander anyway
<didrocks> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> Yes :)
<dbarth> sil2100: silo 011 good to go
<sil2100> dbarth: o/ Thanks
<didrocks> ogra_:  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303676 do you have a crash file handy for dbarth?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1303676 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] webapps seem to randomly crash after a while" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> didrocks, no
<ogra_> there are no crash files
<didrocks> ok, and dbarth can't reproduce the issue?
<ogra_> cant he ?
<ogra_> it is easy to reproduce
<cjwatson> looks like that libusermetrics FTBFS is pointing out an ABI break
<cjwatson> so I hope people don't just blindly update the symbols :)
<ogra_> didrocks, it always happens all the time here after a while of using apps that use the new API
<ogra_> you just need to use them for a while ...
<popey> ogra_: didrocks bug 1303721
<ubot5> bug 1303721 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "audio can be heard despite volume set to minimum #280" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303721
<didrocks> popey: I guess the tests are overriding properties
<didrocks> which I'm not totally surprised about
<didrocks> ogra_: they don't die in bug #1303676, they are replaced
<ubot5> bug 1303676 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] webapps seem to randomly crash after a while" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303676
<ogra_> didrocks, sure, might be
<didrocks> dbarth: FYI ^
<ogra_> didrocks, but what is leaving me with a grey unusable window for the remianing one then ?
<didrocks> ogra_: unsure, maybe a webapp which can't start
<ogra_> something definitely crashes too
<didrocks> ogra_: dbarth: updating title
<ogra_> didrocks, theyse are all running and properly working apps
<didrocks> ogra_: well, without crash file, hard to ask/put on priority list
<ogra_> they run for a while once that happens
<ogra_> and its is reproducable easily on both phones here (well, as far as i can reproduce with the broken display on the second)
<ogra_> didrocks, for me that makes the phone unusable ... i only use webapps
<ogra_> and the oldAPI works just fine
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, but you can't provide simple step to reproduce, seems upstream are waiting on the bug report
<didrocks> if no end moves, nothing will change
<ogra_> huh ?!?
<didrocks> ogra_: see last comment
<ogra_> start 6 webapps that use the new api ... popey listed a few
<ogra_> use them for 2 minutes
<ogra_> see everything die
<dbarth> ogra_: ok, will do right now
<dbarth> i'm done with the rest of my tests
<didrocks> ok, let's see
<ogra_> it might take longer before it happens the first time
<ogra_> but from then on it happens constantly
<ogra_> once it started it only replaces the last app
<ogra_> before it happens i can switch between them for a while
<didrocks> thostr_: hey, I think you saw bug #1302801, do you think it will be fixed soon?
<ubot5> bug 1302801 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "All new scopes are ignoring the privacy setting for Phone only" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302801
<dbarth> ogra_: which image is that btw?
<ogra_> it feels like the container doesnt properly work with the lifecycle management ... works for a while and then falls back to replace only
<dbarth> ogra_: ie, did it start from a particular imag eversion ?
<ogra_> dbarth, any image from the weekend and today
<dbarth> hmm,so i need to update first
<dbarth> ogra_: and from what i can see inthe bug report, it's a mix of old a new webapps
<ogra_> i only started porting my apps to the new API on the weekend so i cant say how it behaved before
<ogra_> nope
<dbarth> ie, not all of them use oxide
<ogra_> only new ones
<dbarth> ah
<dbarth> bbc and all got ported?
<ogra_> i explicitly started only new ones
<dbarth> ok, that's important
<ogra_> oh, thats popey's set of apps :)
<popey> :D
<ogra_> the ones i attached app logs for are all ported
<popey> all the ones I listed are webapp-container
<popey> i made sure
<ogra_> popey, but are they using the 14.04 api ?
<popey> how do you mean?
<ogra_> in your manifest
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7216487/
<popey> looks like it ☻
<popey> ignore oggcamp13, thats not published
<popey> I bumped them all when oxide landed
<ogra_> mine use the same manifest changes the G+ app used, have all been updated to webapp-container in the .desktop and adjusted json files for apparmor
<ogra_> right, same here
<ogra_> dbarth, another thing i noticed is that --webappUrlPatterns does not seem to be respected at all anymore with the new webapps-container
<ogra_> popey, ^^^
<bzoltan> ogra_: didrocks: is there any news about the environment settings when autopilot tests are run? I still see that for example the 'phablet-test-run -p gallery-app-autopilot gallery_app' starts the app with the wrong gridunit.
<ogra_> external links always open inside the app
<didrocks> bzoltan: do you have a bug report with it?
<dbarth> ogra_: it's not, it's a limitation of oxide
<ogra_> dbarth, aha
<dbarth> ogra_: we have a branch for that, and the new 1.0 is hre to let us plug into the new api
<dbarth> to do that url containment
<dbarth> ogra_: do you see memory issues or similar in the logs?
<bzoltan> didrocks:  No. First I would like to know if it is not something I do wrong. Have you seen it?
<ogra_> bzoltan, do you have a /home/phablet/.display-mir file around ?
<didrocks> bzoltan: as you are the only one reproducing that and even the dashboard is working, it's hard without any further info to know what was the cause
<ogra_> right, i woder if the --wipe didnt clean his home
<bzoltan> ogra_: there is no such file
<didrocks> ogra_: we still rely on the file? wasn't the check removed since we drop SF support?
<ogra_> bzoltan, good then
<ogra_> didrocks, we dont rely on it ... would it have been there it would indicate a bug ... and might have pointed to something still using it somehow
<didrocks> ogra_: I still have it
<ogra_> thats why i asked
<bzoltan> didrocks: I am not sure yet if it is effecting the tests... I wonder if anybody has run recently any autopilot tests manually, like I do
<didrocks> for isntance
<ogra_> didrocks, right
<didrocks> bzoltan: we did
<ogra_> it should be a no-op
<didrocks> bzoltan: see the landing mailing list
<ogra_> (but it is possible something was missed, thats why i asked)
<didrocks> bzoltan: so I guess a bug report will be the only way and ask if other sees it as well, but right now, you are the only one into that situation, I'm afraid
<popey> rsalveti: is https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/hw-alarms-api/+merge/210592 on your list to review? Please can it be?
<davmor2> didrocks: right so the phone on 256 works fine on 258 no images so it is the new scopes again by the look of it
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, is it a blocker in your opinion?
<ogra_> 256 ?
 * ogra_ hopes davmor2 means 276
<didrocks> ogra_: no 256
<didrocks> as we discussed this morning
<ogra_> ugh
<davmor2> didrocks: no stuff works just no images but I'm sure as pat discovered it, it will be known and worked on, I'll check if pat filed a bug first before I do :)
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, keep me posted if you set it on the blocker list (and keep thostr_ aware as well)
<thostr_> didrocks: yes, saw that one. a fix will take a while but question is if we need a fix or just remove that setting. this is a policy question as well...
<didrocks> thostr_: are you moving that discussion then?
<thostr_> didrocks: davmor2: can we not list the privacy thing as a blocker for now?
<didrocks> thostr_: well, for now, we have a regression
<didrocks> like, old scopes -> we have a settings working
<thostr_> didrocks: got the question back to cparrino
<didrocks> now, it doesn't
<didrocks> and let user thinking it's working
<thostr_> didrocks: but old and new scopes are fundamentally different in that regard
<didrocks> thostr_: I wonder then why (if this was known), removing the settings wasn't coordinated with the system settings team?
<thostr_> didrocks: old scopes just fired queries into universe without user noticing, now, user does queries scopes more explicitely
<ogra_> didrocks, nothing is replaced per-se in bug 1303676 ... only the last one is constantly replacin, before the apps crash
<ubot5> bug 1303676 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] webapps seem to randomly be replaced after a while with another webapp or die" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303676
<didrocks> thostr_: can you reach up a conclusion by end of the day?
<thostr_> didrocks: I forgot about it... but I want to get guidance from guys higher up the chain
<didrocks> thostr_: we are close to the finale image and if seb128's team needs to remove the settings, they need to know asap
<didrocks> ogra_: I don't have the same experiment, but I may be wrong, just feel free to update the bug :/
<didrocks> ogra_: experience*
<seb128> didrocks, did we got another feature dropped without anyone talking to us about the settings impact?
<didrocks> seb128: exactly
<seb128> "great"
<thostr_> seb128: didrocks: slowly here...
<thostr_> seb128: didrocks: let me first confirm with others what we want to have / need in that regard
<didrocks> thostr_: keep us posted then, the blocker will either being the system-settings to remove the settings
<didrocks> or the fix to come
<thostr_> didrocks: yes
<seb128> thostr_, thanks, just a fyi, the design is on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Dash_search
<seb128> thostr_, could you get the design updated if the change is confirmed/wanteD?
<thostr_> seb128: yes, i'll
<seb128> thanks
<kgunn> Mirv: hey, am i gonna get a silo :) ?
<davmor2> thostr_: this test was on the images in the scopes not appearing if you are on 3g :)  the issue regarding privacy is a blocker, if you however make the decision to drop the setting may I recommend that you update the bug and that way we can consider that the fix and unblock for now though that is by and far not the only blocker :)
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ what did we discuss about Mir again? there's a cherry-pick fix for one u8 crasher included
<davmor2> thostr_: so there is time for the discussion and decision to be made :)
<sil2100> Mirv: the final decision was to have a talk with kgunn and decide if there are any important landings
<sil2100> And assessing the risk
<sil2100> kgunn: hi! How risky is that landing? Is it mostly bug-fixes?
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, now we talk :)
<sil2100> kgunn: and what crashers are we talking about? Some blocker-ones? ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: I think the bug #1256360 is the one that only (?) happens during testing
<ubot5> bug 1256360 in mir (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in glDeleteTextures() from mir::scene::GLPixelBuffer::~GLPixelBuffer() from mir::scene::ThreadedSnapshotStrategy::~ThreadedSnapshotStrategy()" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256360
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks for the clearer bug title!
<ogra_> heh
<thostr_> didrocks: davmor2: seb128: just commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1302801
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1302801 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "All new scopes are ignoring the privacy setting for Phone only" [Critical,Triaged]
<didrocks> thostr_: are you driving up to reach to a conclusion on your 2 options? It's a blocker and will need to be resolved before we can promote an image
<thostr_> didrocks: this is not broken since last friday... it's long unfortunately, but that should also mean we should be able to promote one, no?
<didrocks> thostr_: no, it's not in latest promoted image
<didrocks> thostr_: so it's a regression from that stand points
<didrocks> thostr_: and people who disable the switch will think it's not getting online results
<didrocks> when it will
<didrocks> so, if next image is going to be the last one we promote, we ship with a broken settings
<didrocks> clearly a blocker IMHO
<kgunn_> Mirv: sil2100 yeah, so that mir is mostly bug fixes, low risk...but more than just that one particular bug fix
<thostr_> didrocks: ok, the maybe option c
<ogra_> we wont promote until the Qt events bug is fixed anyway ... which seems to have come to a stall (at least i dont see any more discussion about it and there was no conclusion either)
<ogra_> so you should have time to find a fx
<didrocks> thostr_: c?
<sil2100> Mirv: let's maybe try assigning a silo then ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm unsure we won't promote until the Qt events bug is fixed
<thostr_> didrocks: implement half of option 2) to not regress for now (today/tomorrow) and try to find best optoin in meantime
<ogra_> didrocks, oh ?
<didrocks> ogra_: it's up to QA to decice that
<didrocks> decide*
<didrocks> thostr_: sounds good to me
<seb128> thostr_, the handling of those privacy options is a sensitive topic, in any case I suggest we handle things careful to not create the impression that we want to spy on users/remove their freedom to optout of sending things online
<ogra_> well, the conditions didnt change
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> seb128: agreed, didn't say it, but I had that in mind
<thostr_> seb128: exactly, that's why I invited other people to comment on it
<didrocks> thostr_: but fixing and then discussing for now sounds like the safest path
<popey> cihelp: trying to build reminders-app-click in jenkins, it fails with "ERROR: Failed to clean the workspace
<popey> http://s-jenkins:8080/job/reminders-app-click/5/console
<Mirv> sil2100: sounds like a plan
<Mirv> kgunn: landing-005
<Mirv> I had to ignore conflicts because of the greeter split sio
<Mirv> silo
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks o/
<kgunn> ta! Mirv
<psivaa> popey: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/reminders-app-click/6/console appears happy now. had to manually clean the workspace. a reboot could have messed up the permissions
<popey> great, thanks psivaa
<psivaa> yw :)
<psivaa> didrocks: mako runs with 280 has completed. with no more new failures other than one in unity8 and dialer each
<didrocks> psivaa: excellent, no other crashers?
<psivaa> didrocks: no more than the usual 3
<didrocks> ok, thanks
<davmor2> seb128, didrocks: man images are still auto-downloaded on 3g even when the device says internet only arrrgggghhhh
<seb128> 3g is internet?
<davmor2> wi-fi only even
<seb128> or you mean wifi?
<seb128> k, well the settings didn't change in that regard afaik, is that a known issue with the service?
<davmor2> seb128: I filed a bug and iirc it was decided that the system-image-cli were never asked to implement it so it was meant to be a settings team job and settings said it the other way :)
<seb128> ?
<seb128> first time I read about that
<ogra_> davmor2, did you notice that the UI goes empty if you swipe upwards while watching the download a few times ?
<Laney> That would be a strange thing to say because system-image automatically starts downloads when you ask it to check for updates
<davmor2> seb128: I think the settings team were under the impression that system-image-cli was implementing it and I think barry said nope we weren't doing that
<seb128> but no, it's not a settings team job, we are using a dbus interface that is provided by the service
<seb128> davmor2, dunno about -cli
<seb128> but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/Client
<seb128> SetSetting(key, value)
<seb128> auto_download - A tri-state (currently) value indicating whether downloads should normally proceed automatically if an update is available or not. The value is the string representation of the following integer values.
<seb128> 0 - Never download automatically (i.e. an explicit DownloadUpdate() call is required to start the download)
<seb128> 1 - Only auto-download if the device is connected via wifi (the default)
<seb128> 2 - Always download the update automatically
<seb128>  
<seb128> davmor2, ^ we use that documented interface for the service
<davmor2> seb128: okay is there a way I can check what setting I have?  I'm wondering if the right setting has been mislabelled
<seb128> davmor2, GetSetting("auto_download") on that dbus interface
<bzoltan> didrocks: against what I should file that bug and who to assign?
<didrocks> bzoltan: I have no idea, maybe ask on the mailing list?
<bzoltan> didrocks: ask who? Sorry for my corporate mind .. I prefer to to talk to real people :) This is a shell issue... and it came last week -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7216658/
<didrocks> bzoltan: well, I don't know. I'm not the QA dispatcher either
<bzoltan> didrocks: I know.. sorry
<didrocks> so start with owners of phablet-test-tools?
<didrocks> like sergio
<didrocks> I don't think I need to centralize all local issues in addition to image ones
<seb128> bzoltan, hey, you have some silos that seem ready for testing/landing, can you do that? ;-)
 * seb128 waits for available silos for desktop iteams
<seb128> items
<ogra_> iTeams ... new apps SW
<bzoltan> seb128: I need Cimi to say OK for that silo as it contains unity9 bits too
<ogra_> from apple :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> bzoltan, https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/unity-scope-tool/+merge/213665 ?!
<seb128> bzoltan, that seems a 1 liner to control
<ogra_> we switch to unity9 right before release ?
<ogra_> thats brave :P
<bzoltan> seb128: I am paranoid :)
<bzoltan> ogra_: yes, and unity10 is the 14.04 target
<sil2100> seb128: we should have a silo spare in some moments ;)
<seb128> bzoltan, well, that depends fix for qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu seems safe
<thostr_> seb128: just had a discussion with asac about the privacy flag: we think it's best to just disable it for now (until we get more feedback)
<seb128> thostr_, can you open a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+filebug about that/asking for the design to be updated?
<bzoltan> seb128:  ehh.. sorry it is a differnt landing
<seb128> thostr_, I'm declining any responsability on whatever the online reactions are going to be to the "disable the privacy option"
<sil2100> didrocks: hmmm, do you know by any chance why the m&c for silo 11 would fail saying that the package is still in -proposed while rmadison says it's in the release archive?
<didrocks> sil2100: I need to check I guess
<thostr_> seb128: ack
<didrocks> thostr_: we are going to get flack for it…
<didrocks> asac: ^
<didrocks> is this validated by design/legal?
<sil2100> ;/
<bzoltan> seb128: that silo is good to go
<asac> didrocks: i am checking with folks
<asac> didrocks: note that there is no "search all scopes" search form anymore
<seb128> bzoltan, thanks
<asac> but that you can only search in one scope
<seb128> sil2100, ^ silo 16 is good to land
<sil2100> seb128: excellent!
<didrocks> sil2100: oh I know
<didrocks> one sec
<sil2100> seb128: huh...
<seb128> sil2100, ?
<sil2100> seb128, bzoltan: but the PPA is empty - what were you guys testing in silo 16?
<sil2100> No package has been built, the build job was not executed as well
<seb128> sil2100, oh, sorry, I didn't check details, I'm just looking at the summary table to find to free silos
<sil2100> Ah ;)
<sil2100> bzoltan: ^
<seb128> sil2100, seems like we should run the build job then!
<didrocks> sil2100: mind retrying?
<sil2100> seb128: yes, and actually do the testing! ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, thanks - what was wrong?
<didrocks> sil2100: my change to take into account -updates
<didrocks> mixed "or" and "and" with using "not"
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, so, can you build packages from the silo and test the package that has been generated in the PPA then?
<popey> asac: swipe left to scopes, hit search, type "Motl" - see http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-07-130150.png - how can it know that without sending that data somewhere?
<popey> Note: I did not explicitly select a scope.
<asac> thostr_: ^
<asac> wdyt?
<popey> i can see the traffic in ~/.cache/upstart/smart-scopes-proxy.log !
<thostr_> popey: well, you selected the scope scope
<popey> 12:55:54 < asac> didrocks: note that there is no "search all scopes" search form anymore
<popey> thats patently not true.
<jdstrand> that untappd denial> it just needs the 'audio' policy group
<popey> it just has a different name.
<popey> jdstrand: done ☻
<asac> popey: i thougth we had a scope where you can search for scopes
<asac> that one is online
<jdstrand> ok
<thostr_> popey: there is a difference if you search for scopes or search within scopes
<popey> not from a privacy point of view. The fact is I sent "mot" over the wire.
<thostr_> popey: previously, you search ended somewhere on the planet without you as user knowing
<popey> how does it not now?
<asac> howveer, I think we might need to do something on supporting the search context better through design
<popey> i swiped left and typed "Mot"
<ogra_> davmor2, popey http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/empty-scopes-shot.png
<thostr_> popey: you don't get an result back
<ogra_> i see that after closing a webapp with "Quit" from the hud
<asac> thostr_: he got auto corrected terms back
<thostr_> popey: it's true that you still query our server, but nothing else
<popey> thostr_: the i did get results
<popey> right, that will be a problem.
<thostr_> popey: but, you don't send the query anywhere to any 3rd party
<popey> yes, it does
<popey> I just typed "bett" in mine and get image results for Bette Midler, that image came from a 3rd party
<popey> {"result": {"subtitle": "Betty Marion White is an American actress, comedian, presenter, singer, author, and television personality.", "title": "Betty White", "cat_id": "related searches", "uri": "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betty_White", "preview_info": {"type": "wikipedia"}, "dnd_uri": "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betty_White", "mascot": "http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/1d/Betty_White_2010.jpg/96px-Betty_White_2010.jpg"}}
<thostr_> popey: wikipedia and weather are the only exceptions
<thostr_> popey: the big problem in former times was: you typed "term" in your home scopes
<thostr_> and your query was fired to anybody in the world
<popey> that was _one_ of the issues.
<popey> What controls the exception that wikipedia and weather has?
<thostr_> this is us
<asac> thostr_: couldnt we hook up this setting to not search wikipedia?
<asac> or would have have ignored that setting in the past too for wiki and weather?
<thostr_> we can patch all our scopes to listen to that setting
<thostr_> but eventually we cannot enforce this for trusted scopes
<thostr_> we can patch all our scopes for now until we get some more guidance
<ogra_> ++
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: makos are down
<ogra_> the privacy stuff is pretty critical to press etc ... we should better have it more conservative if inn doubt
<cwayne_> do you guys have any idea what's up with ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks?  I think it was supposed to have been autolanding, but it looks like lp:u-t-c-h and lp:ubuntu/u-t-c-h are out of sync
<bzoltan> sergiusens: Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1303774
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1303774 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "The GRID_UNIT_PX os not set when phablet-test-run is used" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: we are up to 4 silos, can I get some?
<sergiusens> bzoltan: fwiw, I would consider that an image bug as the grids unit px is supposed to be set by that
<sil2100> seb128: sure!
<sil2100> seb128: doing :)
<seb128> thanks
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap related to popeys bug on where the bottom of the screen thinks it is
<bzoltan> sergiusens: I agree... but I could not find anybody for that. ogra_ and didrocks say that they have never seen it. Mirv and I got it... I wonder if you have seen this problem.
<davmor2> ogra_: at least I'm assuming it is
<ogra_> davmor2, ok
<davmor2> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1300302
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300302 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dead area at bottom when scrolling in scopes" [High,Incomplete]
<davmor2> ogra_: if it is reproducible please add steps
<sergiusens> bzoltan: I shoved it to ogra_ and set it to affect lxc-android-config
<sergiusens> ;-)
<ogra_> davmor2, not constantly reproducable ... but i get it more often when stopping apps via the hud quit function
<ogra_> sergiusens, huh ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: some bug about env vars
<ogra_> sergiusens, yes
<Mirv> sergiusens: ogra_: note that the bug only happens when eg. phablet-test-run dialer_app, not when executing the app on phone normally
<ogra_> sergiusens, why would lxc-android-config have anythin to do with it
<sergiusens> Mirv: only for legacy apps?
<sergiusens> ogra_: well it's not phablet test run for sure; it's an env thing; and slangasek added the "correct" adb shell cli command; which probably means the environment is not imported correctly
<ogra_> this is a an env setting you get by bashrc
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# grep PX /home/phablet/.bashrc
<ogra_> export GRID_UNIT_PX=18
<sergiusens> ogra_: might be livecdrootfs
<ogra_> (which gets put in place by ubuntu-touch-session)
<sergiusens> right; wrong target :-)
<ogra_> i would assume the bashrc isnt properly parsed
<Mirv> yep, it's there but somehow does not work with phablet-test-run
<ogra_> (unless Mirv or bzoltan can confrim there is no PX entry)
<ogra_> so this is clearly phablet-tools or adbd not parsing bashrc
<cjwatson> I think slangasek switched to sh, which would mean bashrc isn't loaded?
<bzoltan> ogra_: sergiusens: the export GRID_UNIT_PX=18 is there of course
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> so its the parsing of that file that is broken
<sergiusens> bzoltan: ogra_? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7216811/
<bzoltan> ogra_: sergiusens: I guess it is related to the shell changes... because QtCreator's remote app deployment were hit by this too.. and there we needed to adjust too
<sergiusens> ogra_: phablet-tools doesn't parse anything; and shouldn't
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm, i think slangasek chenged the command in phablet-tools
<ogra_> sergiusens, to sh -c
<sil2100> seb128: regarding silo 15 - should I reject this landing, or maybe you want to re-use this landing for the fixed version?
<cjwatson> so sh -c => bash -c?
<sergiusens> ogra_: right, you get nothing back with sh
<ogra_> that wouldnt parse bashrc
<ogra_> yeah, its another chell
<ogra_> *shell
<seb128> sil2100, I'm waiting for tedg to be up and to do the one line fix, please keep the silo
<cjwatson> it sounds like that's all you need to fix it
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> it'll be slower again, but there you go
<ogra_> yeah, speed doesnt really matter here
<sergiusens> ogra_: so revert steve's changes?
<ogra_> for the places where we need bashrc parsed yeah
<sergiusens> ogra_: sh/dash reads $HOME/.profile, can't we add those env vars there?
<sil2100> seb128: ok
<ogra_> sergiusens, try it ... if thats enough, yes we can
<ogra_> sergiusens, or even better, parse the $device.conf file from the session manager
<ogra_> so we dont need the values hardcoded in there
<sergiusens> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7216832/
<sergiusens> so it works
<ogra_> oh, intresting
<cwayne_> josepht, any idea what's up with ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks?  I think it was supposed to have been autolanding, but it looks like lp:u-t-c-h and lp:ubuntu/u-t-c-h are out of sync
<ogra_> why does it not end up in the test then
<sergiusens> ogra_: well the manpage for dash said it should read ~/.profile; I would expect as much to be true
<bzoltan> ogra_: sergiusens: since when this sh vs bash is there?
<josepht> cwayne_: looking now
<sergiusens> bzoltan: a week or so
<cwayne_> josepht, thanks
<ogra_> bzoltan, since last week
<davmor2> cwayne_: they hate you, it's just that simple ;)
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  and since than who has recognized that _NO_ autopilot test shows correct UI?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: please don't revert them, just sh -c => bash -c ?
<ogra_> bzoltan, thats why i asked you if you are on the recebt phablet-tools last week when we talked about it
<cjwatson> that should be all you need, rather than going back to the extra login shell business
<sergiusens> cjwatson: but that's exactly what steve changed
<bzoltan> ogra_: I was and I am
<sergiusens> the other way around
<cwayne_> davmor2, haha, probably :)
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> sergiusens: he did more than that
<sergiusens> bzoltan: I don't look at tests when they run
<cjwatson> sergiusens: there was the shell change, and *also* the login-shell-to-not change
<sergiusens> cjwatson: right; I'll make that change s/sh/bash/
<bzoltan> sergiusens: it is good that we have a fix
<mandel> vila, a propose solution for the timeout issues in the PS CI bot => http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/udm-shared-libs/view/head:/ubuntu-download-manager-test-lib/ubuntu/download_manager/tests/base_testcase.h#L43
<cjwatson> sergiusens: (but certainly if it's possible to fix without going back to bash, that's even better)
<mandel> vila, I'm hoping it will fix all the issues by waiting for ever
<sergiusens> cjwatson: should be; we just need to make ~/.profile read up the envvars
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> a shell snippet in profile.d should help
<ogra_> there was a reason why i kept it in bashrc when porting the other bits to snippets ...
<ogra_> ... but i cant remember it anymore
<seb128> bzoltan, silo 016 is built/ready to be tested (it's the depends change mentioned earlier)
<sergiusens> ogra_: bzoltan I'll have a fix soon
<bzoltan> sergiusens: Thank you!
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  I will demo the Ubuntu on Nexus with the autopilot testing mechanism next week :) it would be shame to show a non functioning setup :D
<josepht> cwayne_: those autolandings are going through ci-train now, right?
<ogra_> bzoltan, just present image 250 with the old phablet-tools then :P
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I do dist-upgrade every morning and flash the device like 5-8 times a day :)
 * ogra_ wasnt serious :) 
 * bzoltan neither
<bzoltan> ogra_: it is cool that this problem got fixed :) that is what counts
<ogra_> yeah
<vila> mandel|lunch: ack
<cwayne_> josepht, im not sure u-t-c-h was ever setup for ci-train to be honest
<sergiusens> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-touch-session/dash_dot_profile/+merge/214523
<sergiusens> works for me fwiw
<ogra_> sergiusens, how about we do the whole parsing from the profile.d snippet
<ogra_> and rip it out of the session startup
<ogra_> that will speed up the session startup too
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok; is that livecdrootfs?
<ogra_> (since it will only be run on shell login )
<ogra_> sergiusens, nope, a few lines up
<ogra_> # override defaults by sourcing /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/$device.conf
<ogra_> device=$(getprop ro.product.device)
<ogra_> [ -e /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/$device.conf ] && . /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/$device.conf
<josepht> cwayne_: I'll track it down and let you know
<ogra_> oh, crap, we cant
<ogra_> sergiusens, ignore that
<sergiusens> ogra_: not easily, no
<cwayne_> josepht, awesome, thank you
<ogra_> i guess that code costs us a second of the boot time
<sergiusens> fwiw, I prefer this instead of going back to bash
 * ogra_ puts it on his list for "think over"
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, its fine
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'll get a silo for this
<ogra_> getting the value is the more costly piece here
<ogra_> running gretprop ... then read a file etc etc
<ogra_> (and writing to one)
<sergiusens> ogra_: can I get your stamp on that to run the silo?
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> done
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah; we probably need to getprop once and save it somewhere where we can access from memory
<sergiusens> sil2100: hey, can I get a silo for l49 please?
<ogra_> i need to measure if getprop is faster than reding from a file
<ogra_> but yeah, storing it somewhere on the first session startup and never having to run it again would be preferable to "run it on every session startup"
<josepht> didrocks: should ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks be landing via ci-train now?
<sergiusens> ogra_: come to think of it; iirc getprop loads everything into memory; need to recheck the property code
<sil2100> sergiusens: is this a fix for some blocker? We're low on silos right now so I need to assess the importance
<ogra_> sergiusens, then we should dump it into a persistent property on the first run of ubuntu-touch-session ... and read it from there ... only do the writing and reading once
<sergiusens> sil2100: it's for a critical bug
<sil2100> sergiusens: ACK
<sil2100> Let me assign then
<sergiusens> thanks
<nuclearbob> o/
<nuclearbob> whoops
<fginther> josepht, cwayne_, ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks is in the ci-train list (Line 89) https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdC05a2ZQSmgwU2NFYnJQOE9qMDRYa3c&usp=drive_web#gid=1
<cwayne_> fginther, hm, maybe it hasn't been pushed to since citrain started, would that make sense?
<fginther> cwayne_, yes, in fact the last trunk update was in Oct 2013, well before ci-train started on this project
<cwayne_> makes sense
<cwayne_> fginther, is there any way to trigger it without a new push?
<fginther> cwayne_, this probably just needs to have a landing scheduled, please work with the ci-train support listed in the channel topic.
<cwayne_> sil2100, hiya ^ any chance we can get a landing scheduled for ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks?
<rsalveti> morning
<rsalveti> popey: ricmm is the responsible now to get the alarm MRs in place
<popey> morning rsalveti, thanks
<sil2100> cwayne_: let me look, sorry, I had lunch
<seb128> sil2100, cwayne_: can you please give slots to those who are waiting for longer firsT?
<sil2100> seb128: sure, sergio got a silo since he had a priority landing - I'm tryign to assign stuff but we're anyway low on silos still
<seb128> bzoltan, can you test you silo 016 ?
<seb128> mhr3, your silo 008 seems like reading for landing?
<bzoltan> seb128: sure
<seb128> sil2100, maybe you can claime back the silos that fail to build and give them a slot again later once they sort their build issues?
<seb128> bzoltan, thanks
<mhr3> seb128, yep
<seb128> mhr3, thanks
<sergiusens> bzoltan: can you give https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=35 a quick test to see if it fixes your issues?
<bzoltan> sergiusens: sure
<stgraber> heya, we have a click bugfix release if someone can spare us a silo
<sil2100> stgraber: hi! We're really low on silos now sadly, so you'll have to wait a little bit ;)
<sil2100> I'm working on making more
<sergiusens> stgraber: I should free one soonish
 * ogra_ thinks starting to deal with vats might be a valuable thing in here  
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: I think I have steps to reproduce the missing app icons issue.  If you open a top app in the installed section they are all there on closure.  If you open one of the bottom apps in the installed section ie scroll down to it then you get the missing app icons \o/ winner
<popey> davmor2: define "top" and "bottom"?
<ogra_> ah, thats why i get it so often
<ogra_> popey, expand ... if you have to scroll it is a "bottom app"
<popey> ah
<didrocks> josepht: yeah, everything should
<josepht> didrocks: okay, thanks
<popey> davmor2: yup http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-07-150301.png
<didrocks> yw!
<ogra_> popey, oh, wow, i only get it after i close the last app
<davmor2> popey: \o/ winner I'll add steps to the bug
<popey> i just opened two apps, one from top, one from bottom
 * ogra_ never has something in "recent"
<popey> then switched to app scope
<ogra_> hmm, i cant reproduce it at all on my flo with 277 on it
 * ogra_ upgrades to 280
<popey> ogra_: i cant reproduce on flo either
<popey> on 280
<ogra_> flo has other issues intrestingly
<ogra_> close an app with the hud
<ogra_> you get a faded out scope back
<seb128> sil2100, silo 016 seems good to publish this time ;-)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> I love the 'ready to publish' sentence
<sil2100> ;)
 * didrocks put an unexpected joke?
<sil2100> No no, I just love the sound of that
<sil2100> Especially when we're low on silos
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> heh
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK needed! Looks sane right now: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-016-2-publish/2/artifact/packaging_changes_qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.0.1+14.04.20140407-0ubuntu1.diff
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  I had installed the ubuntu-touch-session from that PPA, rebooted and now the test apps look fine. thanks
<sergiusens> bzoltan: awesome; will get it landed ASAP
<sergiusens> ogra_: can you publish https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=35 ?
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> yw
<bzoltan> sil2100:  both my silos are good to land
<sil2100> bzoltan: thanks, already published both of them some moments ago ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100: your kvik
<bzoltan> :D
<didrocks> bzoltan: sil2100 published faster than you typing, didn't you know that? :p
<bzoltan> didrocks:  I do it with a 9m old boy in my left hand ;)
<didrocks> bzoltan: ahah, you are raising the bar!
<sil2100> No no, he's raising a son!
<sil2100> :D
<sergiusens> rsalveti: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=35 can you publish?
<bzoltan> didrocks:  no :) i just try to do two things at the same time ... and I suck ass in both :D
<didrocks> heh
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: makos are down
<rsalveti> sergiusens: do we need the vars in both .bashrc and .profile?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yes
<rsalveti> why?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: oh, not yes for the env
<sergiusens> rsalveti: just yes for bash and dash
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, but isn't just .profile enough for both?
<ogra_> rsalveti, i want to move that to a profile.d snippet instead
<ogra_> and have the session manager use a different (less costly) way
<rsalveti> yeah, if we can remove those things from bashrc it would be greate
<rsalveti> *great
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> sergiusens solution is a good quick fix
<dbarth> sil2100: o/ can i haz a new silo on line 50?
<rsalveti> just want to know if .profile is also not enough for bash
<ogra_> but long term i want to eleminate such code from the session startup
<ogra_> rsalveti, it is
<ogra_> unless the user creates a ~/.bash_profile ... then it wont be read at all
<sergiusens> rsalveti: we used to have issues iirc with .profile and bash
<rsalveti> if so, then I guess we could remove them from .bashrc
<sil2100> dbarth: o/ sorry, we're low on silos, so you will have to wait a bit probably...
<ogra_> sergiusens, .bashrc is read by .profile
<ogra_> have a look at the .profile file ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_: bashrc is read by profile, but what does bash read? If it's bashrc, then it won't work
<ogra_> try it ?
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<sergiusens> we had this env issue before reason for using the sudo instead of su thing
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env|grep PX
<ogra_> GRID_UNIT_PX=18
<ogra_> after moving the vars to .profile
<rsalveti> it's just easier to clean this up later on if we have it only in one place
<dbarth> sil2100: ok, understood; but note that those are desktop bug fixes, so we're a bit in a hurry there
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, tested just now; updating the MR
<sergiusens> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-touch-session/dash_dot_profile/+merge/214523 check it now
<rsalveti> bzoltan: mind testing this guy again ^?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: needs to be rebuilt
<sergiusens> rsalveti: which is happening now
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_: BOLLOCKS was there a recent update to NM?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: although I don't believe he needs to test it again
<cyphermox> no
<rsalveti> well, would just be good for him to test it
<cyphermox> dv
<cyphermox> davmor2: no
<didrocks> sil2100: we have some silos with "ready to build packages"
<rsalveti> but I'm testing it as well
<didrocks> sil2100: so I propose we flush them out with a comment
<davmor2> cyphermox: I have no wifi available after a bootstrap
<ogra_> davmor2, didnt oyu have that with flo recently as well ?
<davmor2> ogra_: no
<ogra_> i wonder if you need to blame your AP
 * ogra_ thought you pinged on friday about that 
<davmor2> ogra_: no there are about 4-6 show up normally there is nothing
<sil2100> didrocks: k
<sil2100> didrocks: already flushed one like that though
<didrocks> sil2100: always add a comment
<davmor2> cyphermox: do you know when the last NM update was I'm wondering if I haven't hit it prior to this because I have been OTA with all the data in place
<didrocks> sil2100: if they didn't care to build…
<cyphermox> davmor2: march 06
<bzoltan> rsalveti: sergiusens: no worries
<davmor2> cyphermox, ogra_, didrocks: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-04-07-155336.png  and http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-04-07-155510.png this is what I mean by no wifi
<ogra_> sergiusens, i cant publish silos
<ogra_> (sorry, just noticed the ping)
<didrocks> ogra_: hum
<bfiller> sil2100: hi, can you reconfigure silo9 as I just added a new project to it (address-book-app)
<didrocks> ogra_: why can't you?
<sil2100> bfiller: sure
<didrocks> ogra_: you are a core-dev, right?
<ogra_> didrocks, well, last time i tried i had no permissions
<bfiller> sil2100: thnks
<bfiller> thanks
<sergiusens> rsalveti: remember to --wipe or delete the last 3 lines of .bashrc
<didrocks> ogra_: are you sure?
<ogra_> didrocks, admittedly that was short after the bootcamp ... ages ago
<didrocks> ogra_: no core-devs reported any issue
<ogra_> i get an openid error
<ogra_> and then end up with this in my url bar: https://job/landing-017-2-publish/build?delay=0sec
<ogra_> (when i click the publish button)
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK needed! https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-webapps-qml_0.1+14.04.20140407-0ubuntu1.diff <- the 1.0 bump we mentioned in the morning
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure, flashing latest and will check
<sil2100> This will basically fix the blocker \o/
<didrocks> ogra_: you have the same bug that ev and webops are investigating
<didrocks> ogra_: I guess getting your error would be interesting though
<didrocks> Saviq: do you have your RT# handy about the empty url bar?
<ogra_> aha, a second time it properly pushed me to the 2fa page
<Saviq> didrocks, PM
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, seems to be a random issue since we moved to prodstack
<ogra_> but the redirect afterwards is the same broken link
<didrocks> ogra_: try to reclick from the spreadsheet
<didrocks> now that you are logged in
<didrocks> "Prep silo for file-based infographics"
<didrocks> Saviq: if needed, can we flush that one? (the comment is still right?)
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<ogra_> after the meeting ... i just changed machines :P
<sil2100> didrocks: there's already one silo being cleared
<davmor2> ogra_: log out, stand on one leg, now stand on your head, now drink a martini, now look at the glass, now look at the man, now look at the glass, now look at the man, the man is on a horse when this when this happens login and it works flawlessly everytime ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: it's still cleaning the PPA though
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe do saviq's one
<didrocks> sil2100: so that we can get latest 2 requests in
<Saviq> it *was* one of mine :P
<slangasek> ogra_, cjwatson: ok, if we really need to pull in environment variables from .bashrc (ugh), then you can s/sh/bash/... but in that case we should also make the 'bash -c' be 'bash -cl' and skip having sudo run a login shell first
<ogra_> davmor2, i'll cut everything from that except the martini
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks man, and sorry :p
<slangasek> so we only run one bash instead of two
<davmor2> ogra_: haha
<Saviq> didrocks, ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: if you have a moment, take a look at the ACK ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, we knew what we signed up for
<ogra_> slangasek, .profile is sourced fine in both shells
<sil2100> didrocks: in the meantime, I'll rip another silo from Saviq's hands, nyahahah
<slangasek> ogra_: are you moving the content to .profile, then?  That works too
<didrocks> sil2100: \o/
<ogra_> slangasek, long term i plan to push all that costly code into a profile.d script ... i just dont have the time atm
<ogra_> slangasek, yeah, thats what sergiusens change does
<ogra_> as a quick fix
<didrocks> sil2100: liboxideqt-qmlplugin is in universe, right?
 * didrocks checks oxide-qt
<didrocks> it's in universe as well
<didrocks> sil2100: do we have the MIR?
<sil2100> Ah, crap, I was so thinking 'yeah, oxide is used by default' that I didn't check where oxide is located, crap
<davmor2> cyphermox: okay so I rebooted and now I have wifi
<sil2100> Let me find that
<didrocks> sil2100: don't believe, check man :/
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/+bug/1293681
<didrocks> sil2100: it's not oxide but oxide-qt
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1293681 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "[MIR] oxide" [High,Fix committed]
<didrocks> ok, so we can
<didrocks> sil2100: please publish, but we'll need someone moving the bins to main
<sil2100> I know that there was a MIR, since I already checked last time, but still... I completely forgot about this
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, thanks!
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'm pre-promoting oxide-qt now ^
<didrocks> (even if the dep pulling it is just publishing in proposed now)
<didrocks> so that we don't forget about it
<didrocks> hum, that's wierd
<didrocks> liboxideqt-qmlplugin 1.0.0~bzr475-0ubuntu1 in trusty amd64: main/libs/extra/100% -> main
<didrocks> liboxideqt-qmlplugin 1.0.0~bzr475-0ubuntu1 in trusty amd64: universe/libs/extra/100% -> main
<didrocks> and same for all archs/bins
<didrocks> rmadison still reports universe though
<didrocks> cjwatson: any idea, is that a temp thing, like something running the command at the same time? ^
<rsalveti> sergiusens: tested, seems fine with .profile
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ping me once you want it to land
<didrocks> sil2100: so +1
<didrocks> sil2100: and please assign last 2 requests then :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: webbrowser is still not migrated properly from another silo, so I won't be able to assign for line 50
<sil2100> dbarth: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: and I don't want to ignoreconflicts again ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: agreed
<didrocks> sergiusens: can you try in the future putting better description for the landing please?
<sergiusens> didrocks: for which one?
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: robru: cyphermox: please don't assign silos with bad description :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: line 49 "ubuntu-touch-session"
<didrocks> sergiusens: line 30 "usensord"
<sil2100> didrocks: ACKish
<sil2100> ;)
<sergiusens> didrocks: ah; I added descriptions to usensord once upon a time and was asked to add project names instead
<cyphermox> moo?
<didrocks> sergiusens: hum, who asked you that?
<sergiusens> didrocks: do you want all the commit messages? robru
<didrocks> sergiusens: better to get descriptions, we can infer the components from MP and sources
<didrocks> robru: please stop giving your own rules :/
<sergiusens> didrocks: well the description can be inferred as well
<didrocks> and confuse people
<didrocks> sergiusens: well, we don't want to open each MP to see what changed
<sergiusens> but I'm fine
<didrocks> sergiusens: basically what's the user/devel-impact of the change
<didrocks> so not all commits
<sergiusens> didrocks: peopl tend to add a bunch of MRs after anyways and the description go stale
<sergiusens> that's fine
<sergiusens> impact
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, we need to get better at that and get good description
<didrocks> sergiusens: I envision it in generating the reports from an image change from it
<sergiusens> didrocks: oh, but we put so much effort into the commit messages already :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: not sure all commit messages are relevant to the public
<sil2100> Uh, meeting!
<didrocks> popey: coming? (if you can)
<didrocks> jdstrand: FYI (we are discussing that in the meeting right now), but bug #1301341 is set at a blocker
<ubot5> bug 1301341 in webbrowser-app "grooveshark playback has stopped functioning" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301341
<ogra_> didrocks, you suggested i should try again now that i'm logged in
<ogra_> when i do that, i end up in an indicator-appnemu landing
<ogra_> instead of the ubuntu-touch-session one
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> so
<didrocks> tell me what link you are clicking on exactly
<ogra_> i have the landing-17 sheet open in front of me
<cjwatson> didrocks: err, not sure, but it does seem to have been temporary in practice so probably don't need to worry
<ogra_> i click the publish button
<ogra_> that expands a url
<ogra_> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com//job/landing-017-2-publish/build?delay=0sec
<didrocks> that sounds about right
<ogra_> i click on it and land in some build thats owned by seb128
<didrocks> grrr, I had the same wrong redirect
<ogra_> at least thats what the build history tells me on the left
<didrocks> ev: that should really be worked on by the webops team ^
<ogra_> its the magnetic seb128 :)
<didrocks> ogra_: how owned by seb128?
<ogra_> he intercepts all redirects ;)
<seb128> ogra_, it's an hint, you need to do work for me!
<didrocks> ogra_: oh, don't care about the build history :p
<jdstrand> didrocks: hey, was in a meeting. that meeting coincidentally was the oxide weekly meeting where we talked about that bug
<didrocks> jdstrand: excellent! So, that's on track?
<didrocks> ogra_: build history is just "who last did click on that one and what was published into that silo"
<jdstrand> didrocks: dbarth and chrisccoulson can give more details, but it is the highest priority and we know how to make it work. Chris is trying to figure out the best way to make it happen
<ogra_> didrocks, oh, ok
<didrocks> ogra_: so yeah, just click on build, don't fear :)
<ogra_> didrocks, so it is seb128 trying to confuse us by clicking on things
<ogra_> ok
<jdstrand> it has to do with proprietary codes in the build
<didrocks> jdstrand: great, I'll just put your name as EM owner as we usually do
<didrocks> jdstrand: just to know you are the one tracking it
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, he's a cliker :p
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> ah, that looks better
<jdstrand> didrocks: well, I am problem not the point of contact for that (I just happen to know), but ok
<didrocks> ogra_: so, success! :)
<ogra_> yeah, seems it built something
<didrocks> jdstrand: seems that management wants a manager assigned, as it seems Chris has to do some work, you are volounteered :p
<dbarth> didrocks: in a nutshell oxide needs to build twice, the 2nd time for the codecs that are missing to support grooveshark
<didrocks> dbarth: yeah, that's what I got talking to chris
<dbarth> ok
<sil2100> Ah, k
<robru> didrocks, sil2100: just saw the calendar. why did the meeting happen 30 minutes early?
<ogra_> robru, for people wanting to listen to silbs
<didrocks> robru: it's written in the description :)
<ogra_> read your mails :P
<robru> ogra_, I just woke up, I usually start my day with this meeting even before reading mails. so now I find the meeting has vanished...
<ogra_> so you can listen to your boss, isnt that great ?
<ogra_> :P
<ev> didrocks: filing an RT for this now
<didrocks> ev: we do have one FYI
<ev> oh right :)
<sergiusens> cyphermox: can you reconfigure silo 19 for me please?
<sergiusens> robru: ^^
<cyphermox> sure, just a second
<sergiusens> thanks
<cyphermox> sergiusens: did you add a MP or something?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: yeah, that's why I asked you; the u-d-m one that mandel wanted
<cyphermox> wasn't it already covered?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: that fixes the unnamed download; it wasn't; u-d-m wasn't in the original req
<cyphermox> zug zug
<cyphermox> in progress
<cyphermox> done
<sergiusens> ty
<rsalveti> popey: if OOM related, you should see messages like:
<rsalveti> Apr  7 16:10:57 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 1414.550000] select 837 (polkitd), adj 0, size 552, to kill
<rsalveti> Apr  7 16:10:57 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 1414.550000] send sigkill to 837 (polkitd), adj 0, size 552
<popey> thanks rsalveti
<cyphermox> sergiusens: you're the phonedations citrain expert; could you file in the spreadsheet to do a landing for https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/mtp/0.0.3-logging-inotify/+merge/213681 ?
<sergiusens> lol; ok
<cyphermox> didrocks: what do I need to do to get mtp past the security check to board the train? :)
<cyphermox> aside from coming up with a test plan
<didrocks> cyphermox: nothing special, have a wiki testing plan and that's it :)
<cyphermox> cool
<didrocks> cyphermox: if it's a branch, it should just build with bzr bd
<cyphermox> yeah, it does afaik
<cyphermox> and it will be able to merge back into lp:mtp?
<didrocks> cyphermox: oh, right, just ensure ps-jenkins has acess to it
<didrocks> access*
<cyphermox> well, I think it does, it was already in cu2d before
<sergiusens> rsalveti: want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/mtp/0.0.3-logging-inotify/+merge/213681 ?
<didrocks> cyphermox: so you are all good, if it was in cu2d, maybe change for "in citrain: yes"
<didrocks> (in the bootcamp spreadsheet)
<cyphermox> well, it doesn't have the test plan yet :)
<ev> rsalveti: I vaguely recall you saying you have some experience with firmware debug cables in android. Is this right? We're looking at using the uart on the stereo port on mako as a way of being able to reboot a wedged device. Do you know if this is remotely possible?
<ev> rsalveti: https://blog.accuvant.com/jduckandryan/building-a-nexus-4-uart-debug-cable/ for reference
<rsalveti> ev: yeah, I built one myself a while ago (should be working fine still)
<sil2100> Ok, need to drive home
<sil2100> brb
<ev> rsalveti: I will pay good money for this cable
<rsalveti> ev: if you get a console via serial, you should at least be able to reboot the phone
<sil2100> I mean, bbl
<ev> rsalveti: that's the missing part for me - how?
<rsalveti> ev: it's easy to build one
<ev> ^ plars, cprov
<rsalveti> we'd just need a getty on that serial port specifically
<rsalveti> let me give that a shot
<plars> ev: cool, I may build one then
<ev> rsalveti: and then what, "reboot" in minicom
<ev> ?
<ev> rsalveti: cheers
<rsalveti> ev: basically, yes
<plars> ev: I assumed if the device was locked up, not much we could do over serial though
<plars> worth a try
<plars> ev: the ftdi breakout seems like the most expensive part
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> didrocks, oh, another landing meeting ?
<didrocks> ogra_: hum?
 * didrocks didn't get any email
<ogra_> i just got a gcal notification
<didrocks> ogra_: isn't an old crufty deleted one?
<ogra_> dunno, evo popped up a window in my face
<ogra_> it is usually in sync with gcal
<didrocks> ogra_: I didn't see anything in the UE calendar
<ogra_> ok, might be my evo misbehaving
<rsalveti> ev: plars: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217860/ is enough to get a shell
<ev> hero
<ev> thanks
<plars> rsalveti: awesome
<cyphermox> didrocks: robru: back in a few minutes; need to go elect the next chief clown of the province.
<robru> cyphermox, that's MISTER chief clown to you, bozo!
<cyphermox> ahah
<didrocks> cyphermox: you mention clown but don't live in Toronto, that doesn't map :p
<cyphermox> didrocks: come now, you don't follow Quebec politics? it's in french too
<didrocks> cyphermox: I have enough to follow/cry about France's one :p
<cyphermox> ahah
<cyphermox> we'll drink to that next time
<cyphermox> bbl
<didrocks> cyphermox: enjoy!
<cyphermox> hey, at least it means the first "real" motorcycle drive of the year
<rsalveti> sergiusens: quite big to review, add it to the 'to review' list :-)
<sergiusens> cyphermox: ^^
<cprov> plars, ev: the cable trick is simply to set the MIC line high (3V) and cope 3v3 to 1v8 lines to a usb/serial converter. How many cables will we need ?
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: makos are down
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sergiusens: the to-review list?
<cyphermox> ideally it would be best to get this out of the way quickly, it's small
 * robru -> lunch
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<dbarth> robru: o/ could i get a silo for line 50? (desktop fixes)
<davmor2> popey, ToyKeeper, balloons: I've updated the testing spreadsheet where applicable from Yellow to red where there are blockers.
<cwayne> robru, any chance I could get ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks landed? it was changed like 6 months ago and never made it into the image somehow...
<robru> cwayne, so what, nobody ever requested a silo for it?
<robru> dbarth, mmmm, line 50 conflicts with silo 3 AND 4 :-/
<cwayne> robru, i think it was last changed months before silos existed, so im not sure how it never made it in before that
<cwayne> but yeah, for sure nobody requested a silo for it :)
<robru> huh
<robru> cwayne, indeed last release was september
<dbarth> robru: uh
<cwayne> yeah, the guy that was working on it left around then, could be why
<dbarth> robru: right, but 4 is tested and migrating, and 3 is a parallel change
<robru> dbarth, yes but if I assign a silo for that, it means it just needs to be rebuilt once the other two finally do land
<popey> davmor2: k
<robru> cwayne, ok, so that latest commit on trunk (the unreleased one) it looks quite simple. is it tested / can you assure me that it won't break anything? ;-)
<cwayne> robru, i've pbuilt it and installed it on my mako to be sure :)
<robru> cwayne, great!
<robru> cwayne, ok, I'll rush that one through
<dbarth> robru: that's fine, we're ok to make a rebuild
<robru> dbarth, ok
<cwayne> robru, thank you, i really appreciate it :)
<robru> cwayne, in future, make sure to add requests to the spreadsheet and they'll be released in a more timely fashion ;-)
<robru> cwayne, I mean "you're welcome" ;-)
<robru> dbarth, ok you got silo 8
<cwayne> robru, oh geeze, which spreadsheet? is it still the landing pipeline one?
 * cwayne hasn't gotten something landed in quite some time, didn't mean to break protocol :)
<robru> cwayne, sorry, no, citrain has a special spreadsheet here: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=sharing&pli=1#gid=0
<robru> cwayne, whoever is your manager should know more about it for future landings.
<dbarth> robru: thx
<robru> dbarth, you're welcome
<fginther> popey, regarding the reminders-app bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1302287
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1302287 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Can't launch reminders app from trunk on the phone" [Critical,Triaged]
<fginther> popey, was there also a bug with building the click package itself?  I see that it took a few builds before https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/reminders-app-click/6/ was successful
<popey> fginther: i tried to build it to test and it barfed due to some problem on the builder, which elopio cleared up
<fginther> popey, ok. now were you able to install com.ubuntu.reminders_0.4.98_armhf.click and get it to work?
<fginther> popey, I installed it and get a nice white screen
<popey> no
<popey> installed and it fails to start
<popey> hence the bug report ☻
<fginther> popey, thanks.
<bfiller> robru: silo-1 ready to land
<robru> bfiller, thanks
<popey> heh
<ToyKeeper> I wonder if that could explain the issue with the screen getting stuck on after a call.
<popey> rsalveti: is it worth having a cron job to dump out ps aux -www  periodically?
<popey> as a hack..
<rsalveti> not sure if by default, but guess we could have a test for that
<rsalveti> but I believe that would be the easiest way for you to find who is the culprit in here
<robru> cwayne, ok, I got touch-customization-hooks released, but I can't merge the release commit back because jenkins isn't in the right team. do you have the ability to add ~ps-jenkins to !savilerow-team?
<cwayne> robru, let me see
<cwayne> robru, it said it's already a member, just assuming AK got to it before me :)
<robru> cwayne, looks good now, thanks
<cwayne> fginther, ping -- got that shenanigans savilerow failure to delete symlinks business again
<fginther> cwayne, looking
<fginther> cwayne, try it now
<veebers> Hi guys, I'm seeing a proxy error for jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com is this a known issue? (https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty-autopilot/97)
<fginther> veebers, no, that's not a known issue
<fginther> veebers, hmm, try again now
<veebers> fginther: awesome, works for me know :-)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<cwayne> fginther, seems to build now, thanks!
<fginther> cwayne, glad to hear it, I've added some cleanup code, hopefully the next one will just work
<robru> boiko, got you silo 1
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko, you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-08
<robru> Saviq, I got silo 2 for your split-greeter landing.
<robru> Saviq, even hit build for you too: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-1-build/29/console
<rsalveti> robru: mind getting me a silo for 58?
<rsalveti> robru: need it via a silo as I want to build for all archs
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 281 building (started: 20140408 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 281 DONE (finished: 20140408 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/281.changes ===
<Mirv> rsalveti: assigning, might be late..
<rsalveti> Mirv: still fine
<Mirv> rsalveti: landing-004 after it refreshes
<rsalveti> Mirv: great, thanks!
<robru> rsalveti, sorry I was out at a movie. looks like Mirv got ya... next time!
<Mirv> robru: I don't think there's anything wrong in spending an evening at a movie! :D
<robru> ;-)
<Mirv> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey Mirv
<didrocks> Mirv: unity-webapps-qml seems to be stuck in proposed (robru seems to have used the override) for hours, mind looking why?
 * Mirv looks
<Mirv> why overriding :(
<Mirv> hmm, why on earth does unity-webapps-qml build against qtwebkit and runtime depend on both qtwebkit and oxide..
<Mirv> I think I may need osomon online to check some facts before contacting release team
<didrocks> Mirv: right "why" :/
<didrocks> Mirv: fowarding you the context
<Mirv> thanks for the email
<circ-user-kvQZy> imgbot, status 281 manta
<imgbot> Image 281 test results on manta - Total: 655, Pass: 622, Crashes: 3, Rate: 93.5%
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: are we in TRAINCON0 already? ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: I guess we've sort of TRAINCON status override or such...
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI I'm looking at the unity-webapps-qml migration problems, but now waiting for osomon to arrive online to ask some questions about the qtwebkit/oxide divide
<Mirv> u-w-q has very "funny" b-d/deps
<didrocks> sil2100: not yet, it's under discussion :p
<didrocks> Mirv: ^
<didrocks> so right now, we continue pushing changes
<didrocks> Mirv: "funny"? I like fun! :p
<sil2100> Mirv: ACK
<dbarth> good morning
<didrocks> hey dbarth!
<dbarth> didrocks: hi
<dbarth> all good with oxide?
<dbarth> it got approved late last night
<didrocks> dbarth: webapps-qml isn't out of -proposed though
<didrocks> (see the emails)
<didrocks> dbarth: I'm unsure about the impact and Mirv needs osomon to be around to understand some details
<dbarth> however i need help for a reconfig on silo 8 cause i had forgotten a branch
<dbarth> uh
<dbarth> ok checking
<didrocks> dbarth: just read emails, if you can assess the impact there, it will be nice :)
<dbarth> didrocks: ok done
<dbarth> didrocks: the impact is simple: desktop webapps don't start at least, because they want the newer 1.0 qml layer which is still 0.1 until the new webapps-qml is promoted
<didrocks> dbarth: ok, so desktop only?
<didrocks> nothing with touch?
<dbarth> i suppose touch would be impacted, but in a lesser way
<dbarth> so anyway, this unity-webapps-qml promotion needs to be solved
<didrocks> dbarth: right, I'm trying to understand if we need to respawn then a Touch image, if you can grab more info on the Touch one
<didrocks> dbarth: for solving it, Mirv is on that once osomon is around
<Mirv> dbarth: the problem comes from the fact that webapps-qml builds against qtwebkit and depends from the binary package to both qtwebkit and oxide
<didrocks> Mirv: we have some archs it's not available for?
<Mirv> dbarth: if you happen to know the reason why it doesn't build against oxide instead, please tell (I thought oxide was about replacing qtwebkit)
<dbarth> do you have a build log?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes. it builds for all archs since it builds against qtwebkit, while it has a binary dependency against oide
<dbarth> the latest unity-webapps-qml builds against oxide 1.0
<Mirv> dbarth: webapps-qml builds against everything, since it uses qtwebkit instead of oxide for building
<dbarth> it may have been build while oxide 1.0 was not yet in the archive
<dbarth> ie, in unapproved
<Mirv> dbarth: no, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172041103/unity-webapps-qml_0.1%2B14.04.20140407-0ubuntu1.diff.gz - the one in proposed builds against qtwebkit
<dbarth> besides, u-webapps-qml has code to fallback on qtwebkit if oxide is not there
<dbarth> Mirv: ok checking
<didrocks> Mirv: oxide is in main now, so it needs to build-deps on both to at least restrict the archs I think
<Mirv> (in that diff it's possible to search for "control")
<dbarth> right, so that looks like the correct release
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, if it would build-dep on oxide then it would solve the problem of building but not being able to install
<didrocks> Mirv: not fully, as then:
<didrocks>  unity-webapps-qml | 0.1+14.04.20140401.1-0ubuntu1 | trusty          | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<didrocks> so we need to check if it can be removed on other archs
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, then it would still need removal for the other archs, but as it is it builds but is uninstallable which is worse
<didrocks> Mirv: if I'm reading reverse-depends right, it should be fine
<didrocks> Mirv: nothing on the other archs are depending on it
<didrocks> so yeah, the build-dep trick should be enough
<Mirv> ok, so the problem is limited to webapps-qml at least
<didrocks> right ;)
<didrocks> dbarth: Mirv: can you handle a MP with that fix and release it?
<didrocks> (oxide being in main, there is no issue)
<Mirv> um, there is no oxide "dev" package in the first place
<Mirv> to build against
<dbarth> Mirv, didrocks: cjwatson had advised not to add arch-specific tricks though
<didrocks> dbarth: hence the build-dep
<didrocks> dbarth: it does avoid setting arch-specific metadata
<dbarth> hmm ok, fine then
<didrocks> Mirv: I would add the build-dep against liboxideqt-qmlplugin personnally
<dbarth> so, it's really just a dependency issue that had it blocked?
<didrocks> Mirv: with a comment on why
<dbarth> cause i think we had it uploaded before
<dbarth> the only thing that changed was the oxide 1.0 transition really
<didrocks> dbarth: it's the fact that "it built on all archs, but you won't be able to install it on all archs"
<didrocks> because of this new dep
<dbarth> ok
<didrocks> dbarth: then, now, because previous version was available on all archs, I'll need to remove some binary packages as well
<dbarth> ok
<didrocks> dbarth: however, please, can you really assess before 10am the consequence for the current touch image?
<didrocks> dbarth: that would really speed us up
<dbarth> i can review an MP, just not going to be fast at that
<dbarth> and i can check the impact on phone in the meantime
<didrocks> dbarth: I'm handling that with Mirv, just assess the impact :)
<dbarth> ie, image #281
<dbarth> ok
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> thanks!
<dbarth> cool
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, so the -qmlplugin seems the best to me, wdyt?
<Mirv> didrocks: or the lib itself https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/unity-webapps-qml/build_dep_on_oxide/+merge/214673
<didrocks> Mirv: as you feel more confortable with :)
<didrocks> Mirv: please, add a comment :)
<didrocks> or it will be dropped with a cleanswap without us remembering about it
<Mirv> didrocks: I'm not totally comfortable with either, but either would work
<Mirv> didrocks: is the commit message not enough?
<Mirv> "to limit archs to be built to the set for which webapps-qml is installable for."
<didrocks> Mirv: I would add it directly to debian/control
<Mirv> right, doing
<didrocks> Mirv: the same one than your commit message :)
<Mirv> pushed
<didrocks> Mirv: approved
<didrocks> Mirv: you file the landing ticket and handle it?
<didrocks> Mirv: just keep me posted one published so that I remove the binary packages on other archs
<didrocks> once*
<Mirv> yep, landing
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<Mirv> dbarth: this separate landing would mean you'd need to rebuild landing-008 after this has landed, is that ok?
<sil2100> Mirv: I would say it's ok, let's leave a comment on the other silo with unity-webapps-qml and assign this one
<sil2100> To get it landed quick
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: May I have a Silo for the line 60?
<sil2100> bzoltan: sure! We're allowed to land stuff as goes so let me assign a silo for you ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks Timo \o/
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, I figured out it's probably ok and fired a build
<bzoltan> sil2100: Thank you!
<sil2100> yw o/
<dbarth> Mirv: it's ok, i was prepared to rebuild 008 anyway
<josharenson> fginther: can you shed any light on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1252933 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252933 in Ubuntu CI Services "Mir performance testing as a merge requirement" [Undecided,New]
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<dbarth> didrocks, Mirv: i tested image #281 and webapps and html5 apps are not affected luckily
<didrocks> dbarth: thanks for confirming :)
<dbarth> Mirv: do you have a branch i need to +1 to re-upload?
<didrocks> dbarth: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/unity-webapps-qml/build_dep_on_oxide/+merge/214673
<Mirv> dbarth: there's a branch
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> i can take this one in silo 008 since i need a valid unity-webapps-qml there as well
<dbarth> Mirv ^^
<didrocks> dbarth: no, we want to solve the situation ASAP, let's do 2 landings
<dbarth> ok, so i'll remove the other branch from the silo and will build once you tell me the other one is landed
<didrocks> it's building
<didrocks> Mirv: it will deadlock on building btw
<didrocks> Mirv: as it was available on more archs
<didrocks> Mirv: so, actually, it's ready is seems :)
<ogra_> imgbot, status 281
<imgbot> Image 281 test results on mako - Total: 676, Pass: 661, Crashes: 5, Rate: 98.4%
<ogra_> hmm, quite a few failures
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, I'll smoke-test and publish afterwards
<didrocks> Mirv: good!
<didrocks> Mirv: binary removed FYI
<didrocks> (after rechecking the rdepends)
<Mirv> ok, great
<didrocks> stopping the build job
<Mirv> tested, and published as there was already a packaging ack from a certain core dev on the change
<sil2100> 'A certain core dev' ;)
<Laney> Is that a build-dep on a runtime library package?
<cjwatson> Tolerable enough for this sort of purpose
<cjwatson> Though I'd have used liboxideqt-qmlplugin to avoid the soname dependency
<Laney> I get artifically causing dep waits, but there must be a better way than the library package
<Laney> That's why I worded it like that.
<davmor2> popey: python-statgrab - interface to the libstatgrab library for Python
<popey> thanks davmor2
<popey> ev: does whoopsie have smarts not to upload .crash files over 3g?
<ev> popey: yeah, so long as network-manager is around
<ev> it uses that API to make the determination
<popey> ok
<popey> davmor2: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-08-100638.png
<popey> scopes look screwy there for me.
<davmor2> popey: the images are missing I see them here
<popey> i am on 3g and have run out of credit
<popey> i dont think our UI should degrade badly when we have no internet connection
<davmor2> popey: that'll be why then 3g seems to only display data
<popey> the same would happen if i was out of range
<davmor2> popey: need to reboot my server back in a tick
<popey> also davmor2 http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-08-101338.png
<didrocks> cjwatson: ah, I was with you on that one ;) (but I guess the qmlplugin one will have version soon thinking about it)
<sil2100> psivaa: could you give me a poke once the re-run of tests finishes?
<psivaa> sil2100: sure
<sil2100> bzoltan: so, we might have a small problem ;/
<bzoltan> sil2100:  what is that?
<didrocks> popey: they will tell you "waiting on design input"
<didrocks> popey: what I got yesterday with the issue we had with the store being down
<ogra_> i dont think caching icons locally is a design issue
<didrocks> mhr3_: ^
<ogra_> the scope should simply use a cache and only download diffs
<sil2100> bzoltan: so, qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu is blocked in -proposed because I missed that unity-scope-tool is not available for ppc-like platforms
<sil2100> bzoltan: because it's generated out of unity8 source, which has mir dependencies ;/
<popey> didrocks: uh.
<ogra_> (so that the UI can be decoupled from the server a bit)
<mhr3_> didrocks, scope has nothing to do with icons
<mhr3_> didrocks, also, that didn't change one bit compared to old scopes
<ogra_> it displays them, no ?
<mhr3_> no
<didrocks> mhr3_: the scopes scope isn't the one giving the url to unity8,
<didrocks> ?*
<ogra_> so what drwas that rsater with icons in it ?
<ogra_> *raster
<mhr3_> didrocks, right, and unity can handle caching globally
<mhr3_> at some point
<ogra_> thgis is clearly a caching issue http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-08-101338.png ... whatever part of the system is responsible for it
<bzoltan> sil2100:  ohh... do not worry. Feel free to drop it now.
<popey> i did scroll through all of those icons while on wifi
<popey> then dropped wifi and see squares
<ogra_> well, and even on wifi scrolling through them is awful depending on your wlan speed
<sil2100> bzoltan: the package you mean?
<sil2100> bzoltan: or support for ppc, ppc64 and amd64?
<bzoltan> sil2100: either of them
<popey> also... http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-08-102620.png
<popey> also http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-08-102643.png
<popey> mhr3_: do we have a bug for this already?
<popey> i have a vauge recollection of one but cant find it
<mhr3_> popey, the issue is there for over 6 months, i'm pretty sure we do
<mhr3_> and the "not seeing anything" issue is already listed as blocker
<cjwatson> didrocks: or oxideqmlscene ...
<mhr3_> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1224998
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224998 in Unity 8 "Cache preview and thumbnail images" [Medium,Triaged]
<mhr3_> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1271963
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271963 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Blank icons in "More suggestions" when no internet connection available" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> thanks
<psivaa> didrocks: bug #1304292 is reported for telepathy-ofono crash occurred today
<ubot5> bug 1304292 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "telepathy-ofono crashed with SIGSEGV in QVariant::QVariant()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304292
<didrocks> cjwatson: I was less thrilled by that one as I'm unsure unity-webapps-qml is going to use it directly, but it's posible
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks!
<cjwatson> sil2100: you could make the unity-scope-tool dependency architecture-specific, perhaps
<mhr3_> popey, also, you opened the latter :)
<popey> \o/
<cjwatson> Hm.  I think this click change has exposed a pre-existing content-hub crash
<cjwatson> Let's see if I can make it more obvious ...
<Saviq> popey, but it might take some time
<Saviq> popey, you can just Ctrl+C
<Saviq> popey, and upload the .crash somewhere for us - whoopsie will upload nevertheless, and drop a corresponding, root-owned .uploaded file, which means the next time it crashes, it will overwrite the whole thing
<popey> Saviq: http://chinstrap.canonical.com/~alan/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<ogra_> awesome, finally a non corrupt one
<ogra_> :)
<popey> bug 1304315 is the bug to go with it Saviq
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1304315 could not be found
<psivaa> didrocks: sil2100: the rerun is now complete, with gallery failing the same tests, sudoku passing, and telepathy-ofono not crashing during messaging-app test
<Saviq> popey, thanks!
<popey> np
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks!
<psivaa> yw :)
<didrocks> sil2100: trying the sdk revert on gallery? ^
<bzoltan> sil2100: didrocks: what is worng with the SDK?
<didrocks> bzoltan: we are trying to understand the gallery issue on the dashboard
<didrocks> bzoltan: trying to point what could have impacted that
<ogra_> doe anyone know why silo-06 was flushed ?
<ogra_> (that corresponds with line 12 on the pending sheet)
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^^any idea ?
<cjwatson> huh?  silo-006 is mine
<ogra_> cjwatson, since when ?
<cjwatson> yesterday
<ogra_> well, it was the media-hub one before ...
<cjwatson> ah, I guess line 12 was the previous occupier
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> it's line 51 now :)
<t1mp> didrocks, sil2100 gallery-app tests were already failing for me locally for a while because of broken imports
<ogra_> and there is no explanation who flushed it and if that was agreed with the devs
<t1mp> didrocks: I don't know why it used to work on jenkins. But elopio proposed a fix https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/gallery-app/override_toolbar/+merge/213703
<ogra_> (and i cant find anything in backlogs)
<t1mp> didrocks: I don't know what changed where.. maybe a different python version?
<sil2100> didrocks: reverting
<didrocks> sil2100: or try elopio's fix
<t1mp> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/gallery-app/override_toolbar/+merge/213703
<didrocks> ogra_: see what I told on the other channel, it's all info I have
<sil2100> k, will try this and then a revert
<cjwatson> t1mp: that looks like it was relying on relative imports, which you don't have in Python 3 (and which were madness anyway ...)
<ogra_> didrocks, which other channel ?
<didrocks> ogra_: #phablet?
<didrocks> I wrote there
<ogra_> oh, probably before i re-joined
<didrocks> about the comment which was set, it's all the info I had
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> would really help if people put their name on it if making such comments
<cjwatson> t1mp: well, rather, you do have them, you just have to spell them differently (leading ".")
<t1mp> cjwatson: did the image recently switch to python 3?
<cjwatson> t1mp: I don't know the timing details
<didrocks> ogra_: +1
<cjwatson> but there was a big push to get autopilot onto python 3 yes
<t1mp> the weird thing is that I have had tests failing on that for a while now, while they didn't seem to fail on jenkins. Jenkins caught up now ;)
<t1mp> hmm.. maybe one of the packages that I installed for testing upgraded python on my device
<cjwatson> rather, upgraded autopilot
<cjwatson> (you don't upgrade from python 2 to 3 as such; they're installed in different paths, /usr/bin/python vs. /usr/bin/python3)
<Mirv> dbarth: your unity-webapps-qml silo could now be rebuilt, the other one landed & merged to trunk
<t1mp> I tried to run the tests the same way jenkins does it, but apparently there still were differences
<mhr3_> sil2100, silo for 54 pls
<sil2100> mhr3_: I can has low on silos, but let me see what we can do about that
<davmor2> Morning all
<mhr3_> sil2100, it's blocker fix
<dbarth> Mirv: right, i just saw that
<dbarth> Mirv: will proceed now
<davmor2> didrocks: bug of the day Time set itself to 1 of Jan 1970 00:00  oops
<kgunn> sil2100: morning...could you reconfig silo 005?
<sil2100> kgunn: morning! Let me reconfig
<sil2100> kgunn: btw. I'm publishing the other one you set to ready, thanks
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, so, we need to wait for platform-api to appear in the archive from the other landing
<sil2100> kgunn: I will ask you then to rebuild everything, ok? SInce I see that landing 005 has platform-api
<Saviq> popey, can you please subscribe me to bug #1304315
<popey> Saviq: done
<Saviq> popey, o/
<kgunn> sil2100: ack
<Saviq> popey, can I make public?
<popey> Saviq: if its got nothing sensitive in it, sure
<Saviq> popey, core is gone already
<popey> dunno if my Google passwords and stuff would be in the crashdump
<popey> ok
<cjwatson> I've lost my control instance - is anyone else seeing content-hub crashes in a current-ish proposed image?
<popey> feel free
<Saviq> tedg, bug #1304315
<Saviq> tedg, looks like libUAL crashed in some string quoting
<Saviq> popey, any idea which app you were launching?
<popey> Saviq: yeah, G+ webapp, says in the bug
<popey> net.launchpad.click-webapps.googleplus
<popey> thats the last thing to be installed
<Saviq> popey, can't repro, but trace is rather good, should point us at what happened
<popey> yay
<sil2100> bzoltan: what do you think about this? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/arch_specific_scope_dep/+merge/214710
<sil2100> bzoltan: can I add it to your landing, rebuild and try re-publishing?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  ohh.. that is an elegant solution
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> my update manager UI vanished again during OTA
<ogra_> popey, davmor2 ^^^^did i ask you about that before ? i'm seeing that since a few days
<popey> nope, not heard that one
<ogra_> the whole progressbar UI part just vanishes
<popey> did you rotate?
<ogra_> sometimes i can trigger it easily by scrolling upwards
<popey> i have seen odd things happen in that app if you rotate it
<ogra_> sometimes it just happens on its own (like it did now)
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> it lies flat on its back
<ogra_> it also gives you the restart screen after a while ... but until it does the screen is completely empty .. i only have the header
<ogra_> hmm, still greyed out scopes on boot
 * ogra_ has to swipe once from the right to get the screen even active)
<ogra_> oh, g* now gets the scaling of the welcome screen right
<ogra_> *G+
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap and now when you follow a link that is scaled correctly too
<ogra_> i dont want that to be scaled at all
<ogra_> i want that to open in the browser :P
<ogra_> (like the webapp-container commandline from teh .desktop file implies ... but that doesnt seem to work)
<popey> i think i may have found my memory leak
<popey> ps_2014-04-08-104122.txt: 18.3 MiB + 609.5 KiB =  18.9 MiB	ubuntu-location-serviced
 * ogra_ hands popey a bucket
<popey> ps_2014-04-08-104726.txt: 21.6 MiB + 483.5 KiB =  22.1 MiB	ubuntu-location-serviced
<popey> ps_2014-04-08-105332.txt: 24.9 MiB + 486.0 KiB =  25.4 MiB	ubuntu-location-serviced
 * popey passes the bucket to tvoss ☻
<ogra_> what are oyu measuring there ?
<ogra_> RES ?
<popey> using a random python script i found online
<ogra_> lol
<popey> https://raw.github.com/pixelb/ps_mem/master/ps_mem.py
<ogra_> so it randomly generates numbers it spits out ?
<popey> heh
<popey> it generates nice sane output
 * ogra_ would just have used top 
<popey> sure, this is pretty tho ☻
<popey> pretty is a feature
<bzoltan> sil2100: didrocks, Mirv: the silo15 is good to go
<sil2100> bzoltan: \o/
<sil2100> bzoltan: taking care of that one then
<bzoltan> sil2100:  thank you
<sil2100> didrocks, t1mp: so, I ran gallery-app with Leo's changes and got 12 failures
<mhr3_> didrocks, there's a loose bot on the run! it's automerging approved branch for gsettings-qt!
<mhr3_> didrocks, kill it now!
<sil2100> mhr3_: uh oh!
<didrocks> sil2100: can you try reverting sdk then and see?
<sil2100> mhr3_: for what project is that?
<didrocks> mhr3_: this is for cihelp ^
<sil2100> mhr3_: I guess we need to disable it from cu2d
<Mirv> mhr3_: nice approach! :D
<mhr3_> didrocks, indeed, help the poor projects, ci people!
<mhr3_> sil2100, try reading the last word ;)
<mhr3_> in that sentence
<psivaa> mhr3_: let me see, would help if you have a jenkins link by any chance
<mhr3_> i do not
<sil2100> mhr3_: hah, right ;)
<didrocks> psivaa: nothing in cupstream2distro-config from what I see
<didrocks> sil2100: you are trying the sdk revert first?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, just reverted it, running the tests again now
<didrocks> sil2100: otherwise, maybe check with psivaa if we run the python2 or 3 flavors and if anything changed
 * sil2100 does a few things at once
<didrocks> ok
<Mirv> sil2100: it's already disabled from cu2d (like everything else for that matter), it's the automergers that may be still lurking
<Mirv> for some of the rarer updated projects
<didrocks> but automerger is using cu2d-config and I don't find it there
<sil2100> Was it redeployed?
<psivaa> didrocks: would https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/gsettings-qt/+merge/171634 have anything to do with mhr3_ 's issue?
<sil2100> psivaa: that's very very old, before CITrain was invented
<sil2100> gsettings-qt was in cu2d, but Mirv says it got disabled
<didrocks> psivaa: if you look at the config file
<didrocks> it's set to     gsettings-qt:
<didrocks>       daily_release: False
<sil2100> I would say it wasn't redeployed with the new config
<didrocks>       autolanding_template: False
<didrocks>       use_stack_ppa: False
<didrocks> which suppose to disabling upstream mergerd
<didrocks> sil2100: the deployement is automated
<didrocks> for upstream merger
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, ok
<sil2100> didrocks, bzoltan, t1mp: sadly, reverting the SDK helped :<
<didrocks> sil2100: seems we have to back it out then?
<sil2100> So the new SDK resulted in the broken tests
<sil2100> Yeah, it would seem so - I'm re running the gallery-app tests again to make sure
<didrocks> bzoltan: t1mp: we want to kick an image soon, I propose we revert your fix only in distro and then you can quitely work on it
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, please double run
<kgunn> sil2100: just curious...silo7 package migration seems slow...am i just being impatient ? ...ijust in case there's a problem somewhere
<sil2100> kgunn: ah, yeah... let's maybe ping the -release team about that, since they have to push it from the UNAPPROVED queue
<t1mp> sil2100: did you try elopio's patch?
<t1mp> ^of the gallery tests
<sil2100> Usually I don't want to do that, since they're a bit unhappy we're poking about that, but this time it's a bit blocking
<sil2100> t1mp: yes, it didn't help
<sil2100> t1mp: got 12 failures with it
<psivaa> didrocks: yea, i see. there is this http://s-jenkins:8080/job/gsettings-qt-autolanding/18/. looking at how to disable that
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: second run results are around?
<t1mp> sil2100: only gallery-app tests started failing? or something else also?
<t1mp> sil2100: do you have the logs of the failures for me to have a look?
<didrocks> t1mp: you have all those on the dashboard
<sil2100> didrocks: still running, but I guess it's finishing
<didrocks> t1mp: you don't look at it when comparing?
<t1mp> didrocks: I do
<sil2100> t1mp: these are the same as on the dashboard, I saw all those After 10.0 seconds test on QQuickLoader.loaded failed: True != dbus.Boolean(False, variant_level=1)
<didrocks> t1mp: so, just look there :)
<t1mp> sil2100:  to which version of UITK did you revert to fix it?
<sil2100> t1mp: the previous one, 0.1.46+14.04.20140404-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> didrocks: re-run has 0 failures
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, reverting
<didrocks> t1mp: bzoltan: FYI ^
<sil2100> So the sdk revert helped indeed
<t1mp> ok
<t1mp> sil2100: did you revert only uitk, or also the unity changes that were in that silo?
<popey> didrocks: rsalveti bug 1304362 - can someone try and confirm please - might be the cause of some of the issues I had at the weekend with apps being killed by OOM killer..
<sil2100> t1mp: I only reverted UITK
<popey> bot is MIA so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1304362
<sil2100> hmmm
<t1mp> sil2100: it was landed together with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new_tabbar/+merge/210453
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> sil2100: t1mp: urgh, what's the consequence?
<sil2100> didrocks: well, we can revert unity8 as well
<t1mp> I'm trying to figure out if unity with those changes and without the new uitk will break
<sil2100> didrocks: since it's only that change that's in the latest version
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/7.85+14.04.20140404-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> sil2100: so reverting unity8 as well?
<didrocks> can do
<sil2100> didrocks: this is latest, so just revert this unity8 as well and we're safe
<didrocks> Saviq: FYI, reverting one change ^
<sil2100> Saviq: ^
<didrocks> good :)
<sil2100> Right ;)
<sil2100> Phew
 * sil2100 dodged a bullet
<sil2100> t1mp: thanks for pointing it out!
<psivaa> mhr3_: didrocks: i see lp:gsettings-qt being in the whitelist for autolanding. I think removing that will fix it. i'll double check with fginther before removing it.
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks!
<Mirv> psivaa: that sounds like correct one. is there any URL for reference?
<didrocks> t1mp: thanks man :)
<Mirv> I always tend to forget (if I've ever known) where the automerger "lives"
<psivaa> Mirv: http://mayura:8080/job/trigger-autolanding-whitelist/
<Mirv> psivaa: ok, so no I did not know :) seems mayura = s-jenkins
<didrocks> sil2100: t1mp: unity8 revert uploaded
<sil2100> didrocks: thank you!
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks for testing!
<psivaa> Mirv: yea, mayura is the name of the host and s-jenkins is the name for the jenkins instance. :)
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<sil2100> didrocks: can you look at this packaging change? It's o unblock the package from -proposed, as currently it's non-migratable: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-016-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.0.1+14.04.20140408-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, we do want to handle it that way?
<Saviq> t1mp, you broke unity8 did ya?
<didrocks> this is what you discussed with cjwatson, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> Saviq: no, they did broke gallery, so we needed to revert sdk, which in turns, asked to revert the unity8 commit
<Saviq> ok yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, +1
<sil2100> Saviq: ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: if you have a landing for unity8 to do and this isn't fixed, please add a MP to revert in your trunk this commit
<Saviq> didrocks, ok will do
<didrocks> sil2100: ok then, +1 :)
<didrocks> thanks Saviq
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks :)
<sil2100> didrocks: do you know if you pre-NEWed sync-monitor ?
<didrocks> sil2100: I didn't
<sil2100> didrocks: there's a landing ready-to-publish with sync-montior, which is a NEW package I think - the comments doesn't mention anything about it being reviewed by anyone
<sil2100> Maybe I'll look into the packaging and then ask you to take a look for a preNEW
<t1mp> Saviq: no I broke gallery-app
<t1mp> Saviq: I'm gonna see what's wrong in gallery-app. Those tests failed for me already on a clean image, so I didn't notice new breakage with the MR
<didrocks> sil2100: ok
<t1mp> sil2100: thanks for figuring out where stuff broke
<seb128> dbarth, you have a silo that is built, can you get it moving (e.g test->publish)? (the "drop libunity-webapps from bamf")
<seb128> dbarth, one for webbrowser as well
<seb128> sil2100, hum, silo 003 and 008 both have webbrowser, how does that work?
<t1mp> didrocks: we have a UITK landing for UITK in silo (that doesn't depend on the now-reverted change). So we need to include an additional MR there that reverts the previous landing?
<didrocks> t1mp: yeah, the MR with the revert + eventually the changlog
<didrocks> changelog*
<sil2100> seb128: so, I see robru set the 'ignore conflicts' flag for one of the silos
<didrocks> t1mp: if you don't include the changelog, while building, you need to check "force rebuild" as it will yell
<sil2100> seb128: and enabled two silos having the same component...
<mhr3_> psivaa, cool, thanks
<sil2100> seb128: too bad he didn't indicate that in the description ;/
<sil2100> seb128: I'll update the information
<seb128> sil2100, thanks, I get the second silo should be cleaned and the mp included in the first one?
<sil2100> seb128: normally, yes, but I see it's from 2 different landers, so they need to coordinate it somehow
<sil2100> seb128: we usually don't allow ignoring-conflicts, just in very important cases
<seb128> sil2100, can you maybe ping them on a channel where they are on?
<sil2100> Not sure what was the reason here ;/
<t1mp> bzoltan: ^ we need to revert the previous landing in the current silo
<sil2100> seb128: sure
<didrocks> rather we need one silo to finish, m&c
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, or that
<didrocks> the other just ned to rebuild the right component
<didrocks> need*
<didrocks> (and only that one)
<seb128> they both only have 1 component
<bzoltan> t1mp:  what should I do ... I mean in practice
<seb128> webbrowser
<t1mp> bzoltan: wait 5 minutes and then add an MR that I give you to revert the previous MR
<didrocks> yeah, so one just need to rebuild once the first one m&c
<didrocks> t1mp: bzoltan: and reconfigure after adding to the spreadsheet of course :)
 * didrocks goes for a run
<dbarth> seb128: i'm blocked on testing for all of them
<seb128> dbarth, "blocked on testing"? just test and land :p
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy!
<didrocks> thanks seb128!
<dbarth> seb128: i'm trying to make room now
<seb128> dbarth, thanks, we are out of silos which means others can't land their work until some of you guys clean out things you queued
<bzoltan> t1mp: sil2100: line number 63
<sil2100> bzoltan: so, you want to revert it in trunk as well for now?
<bzoltan> sil2100: t1mp: yes
<didrocks> bzoltan: you should mix that with other changes to land
<didrocks> bzoltan: no point of having one landing just for that (it will refuse by default anyway)
<sil2100> bzoltan: could you include that in the line 59?
<didrocks> t1mp: don't remove the changelog
<sil2100> bzoltan: since we anyway can't release that right now anyway
<didrocks> t1mp: please, just add the revert one
<didrocks> bzoltan:  ^
<t1mp> didrocks: oh I understood that I should revert the changelog
<sil2100> bzoltan: by 'release that one now' I mean, can't release it without the revert or a real fix for the issue ;)
<didrocks> t1mp: no, either don't touch it or add my revert changelog
<sil2100> bzoltan: so if you could include that in the landing, rebuild then it would be sweet
<bzoltan> sil2100: didrocks: t1mp: OK
<sil2100> bzoltan: thanks!
<didrocks> bzoltan: add that in the landing, reconfigure and then rebuild
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<didrocks> don't forget to reconfigure :p
<sil2100> Right ;D
<t1mp> didrocks: sorry I don't understand what you mean with your revert changelog.
<t1mp> didrocks: I undid he changelog revert
<sil2100> seb128: I'll assign a silo for you now since one will be released in a moment anyway
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<seb128> sil2100, still working on assigning that silo?
<mhr3_> Mirv, sil2100, so what's up with 53, i want that silo
<seb128> mhr3_, find somebody to clean a silo for you
<sil2100> seb128: argh, sorry, a race happened and it didn't get assigned
<seb128> like bfiller has some for days
<sil2100> Wait, retrying
<kgunn> landing packages from silo007.....anyone ?
<bfiller> sil2100: we're ready to release silo 9
<sil2100> kgunn: yeah, it's in -proposed now
<sil2100> kgunn: I poked the release team and cjwatson moved it to proposed, now it needs to migrate
<bfiller> seb128: sorry seb, we've been testing it and finding issues
<kgunn> sil2100: awesome thanks you
<seb128> sil2100, kgunn gave you an ack for publishing one ;-)
<sil2100> bfiller: I know, saw that, but we need to do a preNEW of the NEW package first
<sil2100> bfiller: I'm doing a packaging review right now, already talked to didrocks about that ^
<bfiller> sil2100: what does that mean?
<seb128> bfiller, no worry, sorry for pointing you, I'm just looking at the list since yesterday, it's pretty packed and blocked us to get slots for landing our stuff, not easy to find candidates to clear
<sil2100> bfiller: there is a new package in the MRs, one that's still not in the archive
<bfiller> sil2100: oh ok
<bfiller> seb128: no worries
<sil2100> bfiller: this one needs to be approved by an archive admin, so Didier will do that once he's back and I have the packaging review done
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks sil
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, so the packaging needs some work sadly
<sil2100> bfiller: I have some changes already, will push a branch and add it to the MR list
<sil2100> We'll have to rebuild sync-monitor then
<bfiller> sil2100: np, thanks for checking the packaging.
<sil2100> kgunn: m&c'ing silo 7! :)
<sil2100> seb128: soon another free silo \o/
<seb128> sil2100, \o/
<sil2100> mhr3_: I'll assign you a silo soon, since your request is a bit older than seb128's
<seb128> sil2100, that's fair enough ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: so you'll still have to wait a little bit... although, I'll try doing something
<seb128> sil2100, landing 015 is red, maybe reassign to somebody else until they sort out their issues?
<dbarth> sil2100: o/ silo 011 ready to publish; just be aware that it drops a dependency (considered harmfull) between bamf and libunitywebapps, so that may influence image tools
<dbarth> sil2100: but the runtime and apt-get operations were fine during our testing
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, I'll deal with that after lunch
<sil2100> bzoltan: m&c silo 16
<sil2100> seb128: I'll assign you that silo now ;)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks!
<sil2100> And off to lunch I go o/
<seb128> sil2100, enjoy
<bzoltan> sil2100:  what does that mean? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-1-build/26/console
<seb128> cjwatson, stgraber: you are working on testing the click update which is in silo 006? (sorry for naging, trying to find potential candidate to land stuff so we can get silo backs for things waiting)
<renato> sil2100, hi
<rsalveti> popey: that's a huge mem leak for a service
<fginther> psivaa, I disabled the autolanding job for gsettings-qt. It was just an oversight that it was still there.
<rsalveti> ogra_: can't we add something in our dashboard that could look for 'send sigkill to' ?
<psivaa> fginther: ack, thanks
<rsalveti> to know if the low memory killer killed someone
<rsalveti> as we don't get any crash file when that happens
<ogra_> rsalveti, ask CI ... psivaa, doanac, plars ^^^^
<rsalveti> basically just looking for 'send sigkill to' in dmesg, after the test is completed
<ogra_> rather in syslog
<ogra_> thats not a ringbuffer :)
<rsalveti> yeah
<psivaa> rsalveti: curious after which test?
<rsalveti> psivaa: all of them
<rsalveti> just an additional sanity check after running a test
<cjwatson> seb128: Yeah, I'm working on it, at this point I'm waiting for feedback from kenvandine on a content-hub problem it exposes
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, thanks
<kenvandine> cjwatson, i saw your email, i'll look at it in a few
<cjwatson> yup, ta
<didrocks> t1mp: see latest upload
<didrocks> t1mp: there is a new changelog entry
<didrocks> t1mp: you need to stich that in your request
<didrocks> bzoltan: it means that you haven't done that
<didrocks> bzoltan: as told: 2014-04-08 13:28:17,346 WARNING A version (0.1.46+14.04.20140404.1.is.0.1.46+14.04.20140404-0ubuntu1) is available at the destination archive for that component but is not in the destination branch which is still at 0.1.46+14.04.20140404.1-0ubuntu1. You need to ensure that your version contains the fix in the destination or you can force rebuild to bypass the check.
<didrocks> so put the 0.1.46+14.04.20140404.1.is.0.1.46+14.04.20140404-0ubuntu1 changelog as part of your revert MP
<t1mp> didrocks: it seems like I am slow today (or in general), but I don't get it yet. What is the upload I should look at? A commit on UITK trunk?
<t1mp> and what do I do exactly with the change log? normally that happens automatically for me
<didrocks> t1mp: hum, you don't know how to see what changed in the distro?
<didrocks> t1mp: you can see it in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<didrocks> if you expand the latest version in trusty
<didrocks> you can find a diff
<didrocks> t1mp: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172227701/ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46%2B14.04.20140404.1-0ubuntu1_0.1.46%2B14.04.20140404.1.is.0.1.46%2B14.04.20140404-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<didrocks> t1mp: you need to take the change in debian/changelog
<didrocks> t1mp: and put that into your revert MP
<t1mp> didrocks: no, I don't. So far I was always working on the https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit project and somehow magically it ended up in the distro
<t1mp> let me see
<didrocks> t1mp: we clearly have too much disconnection on how things work downstream from our internal upstream
<popey> rsalveti: yeah, 4 hours it's gone from 21MiB to 134MiB..
<didrocks> t1mp: so upstreams complain, but it's somewhat nice you could have landed so many things without even knowing how it goes to distro :)
<t1mp> didrocks: so if I understand it well, I should add this to the changelog: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/revert-tabsModelIndex/revision/1002
<t1mp> didrocks: I am not at all complaining when stuff works automatically for me :)
<t1mp> just some times, like now, it means I don't know how everything works
<didrocks> t1mp: "this" being the entry part of the diff.gz I pointed at?
<popey> rsalveti: can you confirm?
<didrocks> (the one with my name)
<rsalveti> popey: I'll try to reproduce and confirm
<popey> thanks
<dbarth> o/ sil2100: you can flush silo 003, we're releasing it for other teams
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, sure!
<dbarth> now i can't go saying "all you silos are belong to us", but that sounded like it a few hours ago
<t1mp> didrocks: yes, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/revert-tabsModelIndex/revision/1003 (I pasted the wrong link before) is the entry part of the diff.gz you pointed at
<didrocks> t1mp: hum, the formatting is wrong
<didrocks> t1mp: really apply the patch in the diff.gz
<psivaa> rsalveti: reported bug 1304461 for your req. would help if you could add more background/ info as appt.
<ubot5> bug 1304461 in Ubuntu CI Services "grep 'send sigkill to' in syslog after each test to if any process got killed due to low memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304461
<didrocks> t1mp: not what launchpad is showing to you
<rsalveti> psivaa: sure, thanks
<t1mp> didrocks: ok, I did that now
<t1mp> didrocks: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/revert-tabsModelIndex/revision/1004
<didrocks> t1mp: looking good, you can hit "rebuild" now in the silo :)
<cwayne> cjohnston, hi, im having some issues with the savilerow-trusty job again :/
<cwayne> i think it's because bzr is set to ignore .so files (which we need for our preinstalled custom scopes)
<cjohnston> cwayne: itll be a few
<t1mp> bzoltan: ^ you can hit rebuild now in the silo
<t1mp> didrocks: okay, let's see how it goes. thanks for the patience :)
<cwayne> cjohnston, ack
<t1mp> didrocks: are there online docs explaining this part of the landing in distro?
<didrocks> t1mp: the daily release one does
<didrocks> t1mp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease
<t1mp> didrocks: thanks, I'll read it.
<didrocks>  t1mp: yw, most of things here (apart from the release cadence) still applies
<cjwatson> seb128: ok, resolved my one doubt, publishing 006 now
<seb128> cjwatson, great, thanks!
<sil2100> renato, didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/sync-monitor/packaging_review/+merge/214781
<sil2100> bfiller: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: these were the issues I saw from the first glimpse
<renato> sil2100, could you request the MR with the inital-release branch?
<renato> sil2100, or we should ignore the other MR?
<sil2100> renato: we'll just attach this MR to the end of the list
<sil2100> This way both your changelog and mine will be there
<renato> sil2100, I have changed "debian/copyright" probably we will get a conflict
<sil2100> renato: my branch is based on your initial-release branch
<sil2100> So it should all be ok
<renato> sil2100, I changed that earlier today,
<renato> sil2100, could you at least add the initial-relase as pre-requisite branch?
<sil2100> renato: uh, it's not wise to modify this branch when the lander already set the landing to 'ready for release'
<cjohnston> cwayne: what's up?
<sil2100> renato: once it's set up in a landing, it shouldn't be moved - since you need to rebuild it in the silo with every modification
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<sil2100> I'll merge in your latest changes
<renato> sil2100, bfiller asked me to fix the package otherwise this was not going to land
<cwayne> cjohnston, so the last merge to lp:savilerow was a bunch of new compiled .so's, and it looks like its not getting updated in jenkins
<sil2100> renato: I told you on PM that I have a branch for that already
<renato> I did not get the message
<sil2100> renato: you probably got disconnected then...
<sil2100> renato: bfiller was also aware of that, as I mentioned it on this channel
<sil2100> When pointing out that there is an issue
<sil2100> Nevermind that though, let me try to update my branch ;)
<bfiller> sil2100, renato: I let renato know there were packaing issues and to talk to you. if you have a branch already great, lets us it
<renato> what he told me is to check with you which files I should fix before land this
<sil2100> renato: my branch *should* be now mergable with yours ;)
<sil2100> We anyway need to have an archive admin ACK it, like didrocks
<cjohnston> cwayne: link please?
<renato> sil2100, ok thanks
<sil2100> renato: I'll add it to the landing anyway right now
<cjohnston> cwayne: job 32 passed..
<cwayne> cjohnston, right it's passing, but it's not actually pulling the latest .so's
<sil2100> renato: oh, and one more thing - in my branch I changed the install path to /usr/lib/<arch>/sync-monitor/ for the binaries, since /usr/libexec is not valid for Ubuntu
<sil2100> At least not recommended ;)
<renato> sil2100, yes I saw that
<sil2100> renato: hope you won't have to change any paths in other projects
<renato> sil2100, you will need to update "com.canonical.SyncMonitor.service.in" with the new patch
<cjohnston> cwayne: can you check it again? I ran a new job
<cwayne> cjohnston, did you change anything or just build? cus i've done that twice already
<cjohnston> cwayne: wiped the workspace
<cjohnston> cwayne: it appears as though after the files are being changed to root they aren't being changed back so bzr can't update them next time
<cwayne> ah, let me check it out then
<cwayne> cjohnston, that one seems to work
<cjohnston> cool
<cwayne> cjohnston, so is it possible to just clear out the workspace each run?
<cjohnston> cwayne: I'm investigating
<cjohnston> cwayne: fginther thinks that future jobs will be ok based on changes he made
<mandel> fginther, example of a tests blocking until a signal is emitted on armhf that never is https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-019/+build/5889264
<cwayne> cjohnston, but those changes existed for the last build
<thostr_> didrocks: the scopes privacy flag patch is in silo 18, under testing. so, WIP if you summarize for the daily landing mail
<fginther> cwayne, but the workspace was in a bad state from run 28
<mandel> fginther, while it does work in the other archs and on a nexus phone
<didrocks> thostr_: thanks!
<cwayne> ah
<cwayne> so now that there's been a clean one we should be good
<fginther> cwayne, I didn't recognize this until you mentioned the old files
<fginther> cwayne, yep, it should be good now. there
<fginther> there's a cleanup step that puts the files back in a good state
<fginther> mandel, it's also stuck on powerpc
<mandel> fginther, yes, while in adm64 and i386 works
<mandel> fginther, same code, same flags, same tests.. only diff is the arch
<mandel> fginther, and I must say that in a mako tests pass with no problems
<fginther> mandel, This is strange, but not the first time I've seen something work on x86, but fail on some other arch
<fginther> mandel, this smells of a broken API, but that doesn't sync with it working on the mako
<mandel> fginther, the fact that it could go nuts in an diff arch is ok (in a sense) but that in works on mako is what is driving me nuts
<mandel> fginther, I have a strong feeling that is related with the new signals connection style added in qt 5 with cpp11
<fginther> mandel, how are you testing on the mako? are you doing a 'make check'?
<mandel> fginther, yes, just a simple make test (not check)
<mandel> fginther, nothing else
<didrocks> ogra_: kicking an image, agreed?
<ogra_> yeah, go ahead
 * didrocks *clicks*
<fginther> mandel, I would say your feeling is right.  Any chance that the qt libs and dependencies used on you rmako are the same as what is being used in the ppa build?
<mandel> fginther, from https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-019-1-build/9/console libqt5core5a:amd64 (5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu11) while on my device I have 5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu11
<mandel> fginther, so they seem to be the exact same
<didrocks> cyphermox: Mirv: robru: coming?
<seb128> sil2100, silo 007 has issues, I marked it "ready: no", can you reset it and give it back to me for l64? ;-)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 282 building (started: 20140408 16:05) ===
<seb128> cyphermox, Mirv, robru: ^
<robru> seb128, ok
<seb128> thanks
<fginther> mandel, hmmm... I'm all out of ideas here.
<mandel> fginther, I'm going to do a dirty trick (more work on my side) where I try to use the new connection, get the result, if the signals is not connected use the old style and log everything
<mandel> fginther, that is what fixed the issue in the unity-click-scope
<robru> seb128, ok your new silo is #3
<mandel> fginther, but I'm more interested, not only in fixing my project, but to find a reason so that other can know about it
<seb128> robru, thanks
<robru> seb128, youre welcome
<mandel> fginther, AFAIK the following can be used as a workaround => http://paste.ubuntu.com/7222220/
<fginther> mandel, thanks
<mandel> fginther, if that does fix the issue as I expect we/I should send an email to see if brighter minds can take a look :)
<fginther> mandel, I wonder if the sdk team has a take on this
<fginther> mandel, but yes, broadcasting to ubuntu-phone would be a good move
<mandel> fginther, in a sense, if the signal connection is not reliable and now one is checking the result of QObject::connect we might (might with a very low possibility) point to a possible reason of why some tests based on signals are not working
<mandel> fginther, I don't know the nature of the tests that are flacky in the apps, but would be nice to take a lool
<mandel> look*
<fginther> mandel, qa might be able to connect some dots if that is the case.
<fginther> elopio, is anyone on the QA team working with the SDK team or with QT itself?
<mandel> fginther, but AFAIK the use real phones for those.. well, I'll walk the dog and will do the test/changes
<elopio> fginther: I'm working with the SDK team.
<elopio> not going deep into qt yet, though.
<seb128> hum
<seb128> something seems wrong on the CI train table
<seb128> the main table doesn't have correct/detailled status
<seb128> eg l62 or 64
<seb128> the status is "in silo landing-nnn" but no "building"
<fginther> elopio, ok. mandel has been debugging a problem with qt signals (in which they only work correctly on x86) and the thought was that maybe this is causing problems in other projects
<robru> seb128, there was a hiccup with the spreadsheet. should be fine now. it doesn't hurt the builds if the spreadsheet doesn't have the right status
<robru> seb128, or, it should correct itself shortly
<fginther> elopio, I mainly just want to raise awareness that there could be a problem
<seb128> robru, yeah, I'm not paying much attention to the status, they are correct in the individual tabs
<fginther> a problem in the API or something lower level
<seb128> I was mostly pointing it out as a fyi
<robru> seb128, yeah, I saw for a few minutes it was totally unresponsive, so now it's back with stale status, that's an improvement ;-)
<Mirv> sorry, I missed my alarm
<Mirv> it seems the meeting is done. sorry didrocks & co :(
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, done
<didrocks> Mirv: no worry, read the emails
 * Mirv reads
<Mirv> there's no shortage of blockers to look at
<bfiller> sil2100: is silo9 ready to retest with your changes?
<mhr3_> sil2100, 018 rdy to land
<elopio> fginther, mandel: sounds important to discuss about it with bzoltan1, to make sure that it's not affecting the toolkit.
<elopio> mandel: do you have a test that exposes the problem?
<bregma> sil2100, robru, cyphermox whoever is in the zone at this point in time, I'm looking for a silo assignment for line 65 please and thank you
<robru> bregma, sure
<robru> bregma, ok, you got silo 6
<mandel> elopio, I do have tests that have the problem but I'll be doing a small app to show the issue
<mhr3_> robru, 018 rdy to publish
<robru> mhr3_, ah sorry. just saw your previous message now.
<bzoltan1> elopio: what is the topic?
<robru> mhr3_, just need a core dev ack. cyphermox? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-018-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-shell_0.4.0+14.04.20140408-0ubuntu1.diff
<elopio> bzoltan1: mandel found that some signals work only on x86.
<cyphermox> hold on
<bzoltan1> sil2100: are you still here?
<mandel> bzoltan1, well, is a little more complicated, it appears to be that the new connection style of qt signals on arm is not reliable (at least on the tests because I have not manage to see problems in production code)
<cyphermox> robru: ack
<cjwatson> It doesn't hugely surprise me that it isn't reliable, given that it depends on a sketchy C++ feature
<mandel> bzoltan1, I have some tests that expect some signals to be raised, initially I used QTRY_COMPARE(QSignalSpy::count) but it fails on arm and other archs
<bzoltan1> mandel:  would you please fire a bug report with all the details you know and assign it to me?
<bzoltan1> mandel:  I am close to EOD... so can not jump on it right away
<mandel> bzoltan1, sure, I'll also add a small test case that exposes it
<mandel> bzoltan1, no problem
<cjwatson> specifically http://yosefk.com/c++fqa/function.html :-)
<robru> cyphermox, thanks
<mandel> cjwatson, if that is the casel, we should tell people not to use the new style, although is sooo nice to be able to have the compiler tell me I'm stupid when a signal or slot does not exist
<cjwatson> Or indeed http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/7150/Member-Function-Pointers-and-the-Fastest-Possible
<elopio> thanks mandel.
<robru> mhr3_, ok, published
<bregma> that hack relies on undefined behaviour and the nanoseconds it saves is a premature optimization that does not belong in UI code
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 282 DONE (finished: 20140408 17:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/282.changes ===
<mandel> cjwatson, the fact that it may not work in other archs is something we should mention, specially when we are targeting armhf for the phone
<mandel> bzoltan1, what project should I add the bug to?
<cjwatson> mandel: I believe we've previously seen that PMFs don't work properly on ppc64el (er, I think, maybe it was powerpc or maybe both), although I hadn't been regarding that as anything to panic about particularly
<cjwatson> mandel: where's the code in question in ubuntu-download-manager?
<cjwatson> bregma: I can see why people want it for type-safety or at least existence-safety rather than optimisation
<mandel> cjwatson, well, I cannot point to an specific line just yet, I know that my tests wait for the signal to me raised and never do. Atm I'm adding logs to try to be more specific
<cjwatson> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172235576/ubuntu-download-manager_0.3%2B14.04.20140407-0ubuntu1_0.3%2B14.04.20140408-0ubuntu1.diff.gz seems to be using the old style "SIGNAL()" everywhere?
<bzoltan1> mandel: lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<mandel> bzoltan1, sure? 'cause I don't think it is related to the ui toolkit but with qt
<mandel> cjwatson, in the tests I do, not in the code being tested (and is because QSignalSpy and QTimer do not accept function pointers)
<cjwatson> mandel: I was hoping for a reference because I couldn't see it
<cjwatson> Even the tests seem to be using SIGNAL() everywhere
<mandel> cjwatson, I'm trying to narrow things down
<mandel> cjwatson, for example => http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/set-download-dir/view/head:/src/common/priv/ubuntu/transfers/queue.cpp#L46
<mandel> cjwatson, I need to narrow down what signals are the ones that are not emitted
<mandel> cjwatson, unity-scope-click also has a similar issue where they use the old connection syntax due to this (grep flaky)
<mandel> cjwatson, if you look at their code the check the result of QObject::connect to test that the connection was successful, I'll be doing the same
<cjwatson> mandel: Given that you're using the old syntax almost everywhere else, avoiding the utter terror entirely might be a plan ...
<cjwatson> I wonder under what circumstances QObject::connect(..., PMF) only gives you warnings at run-time rather than compile-time diagnostics
<mandel> cjwatson, yes, atm I'm not worried about udm, is no problem, I'm worried about other projects usign this or possible bugs due to this
<seb128> cyphermox, robru: who can upload to landing ppas?
<robru> seb128, anybody in the team that owns them? I can.
<cyphermox> seb128: yeah, we can
<seb128> cyphermox, robru: can you upload lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-screensaver/ubuntu to ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006
<robru> seb128, on it
<seb128> thanks
<renato> sil2100, ping
<robru> seb128, erm, sorry, I'm not super familiar with these packaging-only branches. how do I build an uploadable package from that? (I was expecting a complete project branch and just 'bzr bd -S')
<seb128> robru, same, bzr bd -S
<seb128> it downloads the tarball from the archive for you, unpack and build
<robru> seb128, ah ok, nice
<robru> seb128, ok, uploaded. you might need to trigger a watch_only build before citrain realizes what's going on, but don't cancel the existing build job for now
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> bregma, ^
<bzoltan1> mandel:  fire it to us :) i will take care of it
<bregma> watch-only build queued
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  we got our FFe granted \o/ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1302620
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1302620 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Remove remotelinux plugin and its dependencies from the QtC package" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<boiko> robru: landing-001 tested and ready to go
<robru> boiko, thanks
<robru> just needs packaging ack from a core dev. cyphermox? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-001-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_telephony-service_0.1+14.04.20140407-0ubuntu1.diff
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> ack
<cyphermox> I feel it could get painful though, having history-service and telephony-service interdependent :/
<boiko> cyphermox: so, the thing is: class0 sms should not be stored automatically according to GSM, so we just show them, and if the user decides he wants to save, then we manually save that to the history-service
<boiko> cyphermox: history-service doesn't have a dependency on telephony-service
<boiko> it works on its own as a standard telepathy client
<seb128> robru, what you did for the gnome-screensaver upload was not right, why did you change the name/steal credit?
<robru> seb128, because I dont' have Marco's private key to sign the upload?
<robru> seb128, oops, I forgot to mmove Marco's name up in the changelog, sorry
<seb128> robru, that's why the -k<yourkeynumber> has been invented
<robru> seb128, well i didn't know about that, sorry
<seb128> robru, bzr bd -S -- -k<keyid>
<seb128> robru, or at least dch -r (which puts the original name under [ ] at the top of the entry)
<robru> seb128, didn't mean to steal credit for the whole thing, it just made sense that my name would be on the *upload* since I uploaded it
<seb128> robru, no worry, but those are handy options, note them down for next time ;-)
<robru> seb128, ok
<seb128> robru, yeah, changing the name is fine, you should have added [ Marco ] in the entry then though (or use dch to do it for you)
<robru> seb128, yeah, I forgot, sorry
<seb128> robru, no worry, that happens
<dbarth> robru: o/ hi
<dbarth> robru: can you help me reconfig silo 8? we've merged 2 branches that were not working well together (mardy and alex-abreu)
<robru> dbarth, sure
<dbarth> robru: and thanks for the bamf webapps branch yesterday, it's landed now
<robru> dbarth, hmm, your MPs are targetting wrong branches: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/126/console you need all MPs to target trunk
<dbarth> oh my
<robru> dbarth, heh, thank alex! I just silo'd it
<dbarth> robru: we're adjusting silo 8 branches; getting back to you in a few minutes
<robru> dbarth, sure
<sergiusens> robru: cyphermox any way to stop this? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-019-1-build/9/console
<robru> sergiusens, want me to cancel the job?
<sergiusens> robru: yes, well mandel does
<robru> sergiusens, ok, stopped
<robru> sergiusens, feel free to rebuild when you have some new commits or whatever
<sergiusens> robru: rebuilding requires reconfigure; right?
<robru> sergiusens, only if you add new MPs
<sergiusens> but I can do that myself
<robru> sergiusens, yes, if you add new MPs for the same project, you can reconfigure. if you just add new commits to the same MPs, you only need to rebuild, not reconfigure.
<sergiusens> robru: right; if I try to rebuild I always get an error saying it has already been built
<robru> sergiusens, there's a 'force rebuild' option for that
<sergiusens> robru: yeah, but then I get an ugly 'rebuilt' message in the changelog :-)
<robru> sergiusens, hum, then I guess you can reconfigure every time :-P
<sergiusens> robru: there's no side effect, right?
<robru> sergiusens, nope
<robru> sergiusens, just slower having to run two jobs
<sergiusens> ack
<sergiusens> then I'm good
<mhr3_> robru, am i reading this right? unity-scopes-shell got released but gsettings-qt is unapproved?
<mhr3_> that means the former will be crashing
<dbarth> robru: back with 2 branches with a revenge
<dbarth> robru: ie, silo 8 should be reconfigurable now
<robru> mhr3_, that's correct. better ask #ubuntu-release to approve gsettings-qt then ;-)
<robru> dbarth, success!
<dbarth> cool
<mhr3_> robru, who's got the approval powers?
<cjwatson> mhr3_: hm, this is new public API, no symbols file changes?
<mhr3_> cjwatson, i don't think it maintains a symbol file
<cjwatson> mhr3_: so how do we maintain proper partial upgrade handling?
<mhr3_> cjwatson, beats me, i just patched it, not a maintainer
<cjwatson> ah, apparently we don't
<cjwatson> mhr3_: it's too late for this upload, but can you find a maintainer to fix this going forward?  if this had been done right then the new unity-scopes-shell would just have been held in -proposed, rather than being installable but crashing
<mhr3_> cjwatson, yea, opening a bug
<cjwatson> mhr3_: I've accepted gsettings-qt as the least bad answer now that unity-scopes-shell is in anyway (if I'd had the opportunity I'd probably have rejected both)
<cjwatson> fortunately unity-scopes-shell is only on touch for now so partial upgrades aren't so critical
<cjwatson> well, the unity8 preview desktop maybe
<cjwatson> mhr3_: thanks
<bfiller> robru: silo14 ready to land
<robru> bfiller, done!
 * robru -> lunch
 * ogra_ wonders why all the network-manager tests fail in unity8 on all devices
<cyphermox> ogra_: which tests are those?
<bfiller> robru: silo 9 ready to be released. sil2100 did the packaging review on sync-monitor (which is a new package) and we incorporated his branch
<bfiller> robru: he said something about needing a preNEW review, but don't know what that means exactly
<robru> bfiller, hmmm basically it means didrocks needs to ack it
<bfiller> robru: anyone else capable of doing that?
<robru> bfiller, well theoretically any archive admin can do it, but it's unfortunately not well understood beyond didrocks
<robru> (didrocks invented it)
<bfiller> robru: does it make sense to release the other things in the silo and wait only on sync-monitor until tomorrow? don't want to get caught by freeze
<robru> bfiller, well you tell me ;-) will the other stuff break without it?
<bfiller> robru: the folks and syncevo can certainly go in, probably best to wait on the address-book-* though to go together with sync-monitor
<robru> bfiller, I can't really publish half a silo, best to wait for all of it then ;-)
<bfiller> robru: that's fine
<robru> I'll email didrocks so he can preNEW it first hing
<bfiller> robru: sounds good, cc me too if you don't mind
<robru> bfiller, oops, just hit send. I'll fwd to you
<bfiller> thanks
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome
<mandel> cjwatson, following or conversation, more info => https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172280588/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-powerpc.ubuntu-download-manager_0.3%2B14.04.20140408.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<thomi> robru: silo 10 (line 41) is ready to land at your convenience
<robru> thomi, done!
<thomi> wow, that was fast, thanks :)
<robru> thomi, well fortunately you didn't change any packaging, so no core dev ack required. one-click publish job ;-)
<thomi> heh, cool
<robru> thomi, although it might get held up in -proposed, that's out of my hands
<thomi> d'awwwww
<thomi> if it does, who should I bug about that?
<davmor2> popey: just for you bud http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davmor2/+junk/phone-transfer/view/head:/transfer.py  it's ugly but works :)
<cyphermox> thomi: we'll look into it
<thomi> cool, thanks cyphermox
<cyphermox> robru: what package was that, autopilot?
<robru> cyphermox, yeah ;-)
<popey> davmor2: ☻
<cyphermox> ok
<popey> davmor2: feature request - add sync-evolution calls to that script
<popey> oh you have ☻
<davmor2> popey: :)
<robru> popey, you still around? I've been having fun with bug 1304362 all day
<ubot5> bug 1304362 in location-service (Ubuntu) "possible memory leak in ubuntu-location-serviced on mako #281" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304362
<popey> robru: ☻
<popey> robru: good isnt it?
<davmor2> popey: there is no calendar sync cause I've never done that, but that should be contacts, music, images and videos
<popey> mhall119 has cal sync ... one mo
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<popey> hmmm
<popey> cant find it now
<bfiller> popey: if you want to test calendar sync it's ready in silo 9. will be released tomorrow
<popey> *BOOM*
 * popey hugs bfiller 
<bfiller> lol
<popey> ☻
<bfiller> I thought you might be excited :)
<popey> Just a *bit*
<pmcgowan> popey, and did alarms MR land?
<pmcgowan> speaking of excitement
<robru> alright, I'm off to run a couple errands. back in 2 hours!
<bfiller> popey: works pretty nicely, just not a way to add a new calendar event onto google yet. but mods work
<bfiller> heard it's in the works for calendar app to add that though
<davmor2> bfiller: nice but a bit harder to do via adb I guess :)
<bfiller> inded
<davmor2> bfiller: on a plus side you might not need to if it is easy enough to setup \o/
<davmor2> popey: you can probably tuple multiple Matches together but I didn't try that being as I was only interested in the mp3/4's I had on the system
<popey> davmor2: thanks, I'll play with it tomorrow
<mandel> elopio, better over here, are you around?
<elopio> mandel: I am. Too late?
<mandel> elopio, nop
<mandel> elopio, I sent a small report about the issues I found to the ubuntu-phone list
<mandel> elopio, I'll take a look at it with zoltan tom
<elopio> mandel: I saw the bug, thanks. It seems that we should have signal tests in every project.
<mandel> elopio, at least to assert they are raised.. yes it might be a good idea :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-09
<robru> back, anybody need anything?
<thomi> cyphermox: any idea what's happening with the autopilot package in proposed? I'm wondering how long to wait before I start thinking that it's gotten stuck :)
<cyphermox> thomi: autopkgtest is still running
<cyphermox> all you need to do is wait
<thomi> cyphermox: oh, ok - how can I see that?
<cyphermox> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<thomi> cyphermox: nice - so it runs the autopkgtests for all the reverse-depends?
<cyphermox> pretty much
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 283 building (started: 20140409 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 283 DONE (finished: 20140409 03:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/283.changes ===
<Mirv> didrocks: morning. landing-009 is tested but it's been specified there that  lp:sync-monitor would need a preNEW review.
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I'm backlogging first on emails
<didrocks> Mirv: can you do a first review?
<Mirv> hmm
<Mirv> didrocks: it seems sil2100 has done one, but it's not included in the landing yet. so I think it'll need to be included and rebuilt.
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, are you sure it's not included? robru and bill mentionned it was
<didrocks> Mirv: mind double checking that before handing it over to me? :)
<Mirv> didrocks: aha, right, renato has merged it without marking so
<robru> didrocks, bill told me it was, i didn't confirm personally
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> just do a double check
<didrocks> robru: hey! still awake?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, so it's there, but to be sure I'll check that renato's branch first too. so the branch to actually check is lp:~renatofilho/sync-monitor/initial-release
<robru> didrocks, mmmm, only slightly ;-)
<robru> didrocks, helping my girlfriend with her PhD...
<didrocks> ah ;)
<didrocks> good luck to her!
<didrocks> robru: I don't see an answer on the location-service + reverted process-cpp (but I'm not at the bottom of all emails yet)
<robru> didrocks, oh sorry, for that one I didn't send an email, just commented on the bug. (bug 1304362)
<ubot5> bug 1304362 in location-service (Ubuntu) "possible memory leak in ubuntu-location-serviced on mako #281" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304362
<didrocks> robru: ah, reading!
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<didrocks> robru: ok, bad luck then :/
<didrocks> Mirv: there is already a lintian warning to fix
<robru> didrocks, yeah, so I'm not sure why it didn't reproduce the first time on image 240 (it seems backwards to me; it reproduced when I used --bootstrap --wipe, but not when I didn't, I would expect it to reproduce only with extra stuff lying around, not with a fresh flash). but basically yeah, it goes back a long way
<didrocks> not sure if people don't look at that
<didrocks> Mirv: W: sync-monitor source: syntax-error-in-dep5-copyright line 58: Continuation line outside a paragraph (maybe line 57 should be " .").
<didrocks> robru: yeah, that's really weird…
<didrocks> robru: but ok, thanks for the investigation!
<didrocks> Mirv: only GPL3 copying
<didrocks> not LGPL2.1
<didrocks> Mirv: please add that one
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, I was still reviewing it myself and I just noted on the branch about the LGPL missing
<didrocks> Mirv: all the rest +1 for me, but please, recheck ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: commented the dep5 too there, I didn't build it yet and I'll do that still. indeed otherwise it looks good to me too.
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I did build it and didn't notice anything shocking, once you're done, I suggest you just add a fix branch to the landing, rebuild and we can land that
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> I'll touch the package descriptions a bit too
<Mirv> ok, sync-monitor is now rebuilding, landing can be done after it has succeeded
<Mirv> changes from Renato's branch http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7225028/
<Mirv> oh, needs fixing, Digia mentioned :S
<Mirv> good to use pastebin myself too it seems
<Mirv> building, again, with those lines fixed
<didrocks> Mirv: ahah, self-checking!
<didrocks> Mirv: oh, something more
<didrocks> Mirv: the description of the copyright is LGPL3+?
<didrocks> and not 2.1+?
<didrocks> ah no
<didrocks> forget about it :p
<didrocks> misread :p
<sil2100> Is it about sync-monitor? ;p
<didrocks> (first time I see the mention)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, Mirv is doing latest fixes :p
<didrocks> sil2100: copyright dude! copyright!
<didrocks> sil2100: and watch for lintian warnings :p
<sil2100> didrocks: I did the copyright!
<sil2100> And lintian!
<didrocks> sil2100: hum…
<didrocks> maybe Mirv took the wrong branch then?
<Mirv> didrocks: no, sil2100's branch was merged there
<didrocks> I'll let you guys figuring that out :p
<Mirv> sil2100: so copyright was fine, but LICENSE.LGPL for the two intel files were missing
<didrocks> and there was one lintian warning
<Mirv> sil2100: and then lintian complained about missing new paragraph ".":s in copyright
<sil2100> Mirv: ah! The license files in source! Missed that one, thanks for spotting ;)
<Mirv> so I added 4 more commits https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/sync-monitor/last_bits_of_packaging_polishing on top of Renato's branch where your branch was merged (without attribution or notion that a branch was merged) in commit 61
<sil2100> I wonder why my branch was merged into renato's and not added to the MR list as I did it yesterday
<sil2100> They want to erase my existance from the changelog!
<Mirv> I'd assume workflow/habit type of explanation, but renato could learn about bzr merge & bzr commit --author at least. also the inclusion of that another merge request would have been better for the changelog.
<sil2100> I'm a bit saddish, since I'm gathering packaging evidence for my MOTU application - but besides that I don't really mind
<didrocks> Mirv: they prefer to debate about trunk
<didrocks> sil2100: please tell that to renato
<didrocks> it's not a nice behavior
<didrocks> sil2100: you can followup on the email thread
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, it's not a big deal though, but still - at least my changelog entry would have mentioned all the install, multi-arch and packaging changes
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> but still
<didrocks> especially from people telling on the ML that we are blocking them from releasing
<didrocks> and when I answer that there was no block, no answer
<didrocks> so I guess they should not spread FUD and act nicely
<didrocks> FYI: seb is in a train, I'm merge and cleaning for him
<sil2100> o/ Ok
<sil2100> didrocks: should I m&c for thomi?
<didrocks> sil2100: if we are low in silo, why not
<didrocks> sil2100: seems gallery app has one reproducible failure
<Mirv> sil2100: no hurry, but at least if we get low on silos
<didrocks> sil2100: mind looking at it?
<Mirv> FYI SDK team will have a preNEW request soon probably, I've been reviewing their new plugin package
<sil2100> didrocks: on latest image, yes? Let me upgrade and check that :)
<sil2100> Mirv: ok
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, latest and the one before
<didrocks> Mirv: they need to ping the release team to ensure it's getting into the Touch FFe
<didrocks> Mirv: but it seems less linked to it, so they will probably need a new one
<circ-user-qlPK2> imgbot, status 283 flo
<imgbot> Image 283 test results on flo - Total: 676, Pass: 671, Crashes: 4, Rate: 98.9%
<bzoltan> didrocks: Mirv: line 66 is the one
<didrocks> bzoltan: you need a FFe
<didrocks> bzoltan: and get it accepted from the release team
<bzoltan> didrocks:  it is granted and it is linked to the line
<didrocks> bzoltan: oh nice! thanks :)
<bzoltan> didrocks: better ask then miss :D
<didrocks> yep ;)
<sil2100> bzoltan: we would need links to merge requests though in the MR list ;)
<Mirv> bzoltan: yep ^ merge requests instead of branch url:s
<sil2100> dbarth: hi! Could we have a landing for those two branches? It would be nice to have un-broken packages in the archive before the release ;) ->
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/signon/trunk/+merge/210917
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/libaccounts-qt/fix_dev_conflict/+merge/211058
<bzoltan> Mirv: OK
<bzoltan> sil2100: sure
 * Mirv publishes landing-009 now that it has finished rebuilding with the cosmetic packaging changes
<sil2100> Mirv: \o/
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: all set ... I put Mirv as reviewer
<Mirv> bzoltan: qtcreator itself is not a CI Train package, it should be uploaded separately via the "Additional source packages to land"
<Mirv> the MP for it also claims a text conflict in debian/changelog
<Mirv> (which seems correct, it's not in sync)
<bzoltan> Mirv:  should I just remove that line or what?
<Mirv> bzoltan: you should remove that line, fix the branch and add "qtcreator" to the next column. when you get the silo, you dput the qtcreator manually.
<bzoltan> Mirv: Ahaaaaa.. dput manually ... I did not expect that one :D
<Mirv> yes, that's for packages that are not ours / not in CI Train
<sil2100> didrocks: huh, just ran the whole testsuite and had no failures on 283
<sil2100> didrocks: let me try running the failing one a few times in a loop
<didrocks> sil2100: weird, look at the dashboard… it failed yesterday and today :/
<Mirv> bzoltan: silo assigned landing-003 (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-003)
<Mirv> if you need the new qtcreator built there before the plugins, just dput the qtcreator there and don't hit the Build button yet
<bzoltan> Mirv:  yes, that is what I need
<sil2100> psivaa: morning! Out of curiosity, once you're around, could you maybe re-run the gallery-app test suite for the latest image?
<sil2100> didrocks: ran the single test 10 times and it succeeded every time - let me try and maybe clean the gallery-app database, maybe it fails on a fresh one
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> Actually wait, no
<sil2100> Since it's anyway using its own database during tests
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. any decision has been made regarding blocking the landings? Since I didn't see any announcement on the ML
<didrocks> sil2100: not yet but near to it
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll tell you during the meeting
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe try to understand the error in the dashboard without reproducing? weird that it failed twice in a row
<sil2100> didrocks: doing that this very instance
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, we've a problem in silo 005, it doesn't upload u-s-c to the ppa for some reason https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-1-build/18/console
<didrocks> Saviq: 2014-04-09 07:50:36,003 INFO Grab code for unity-system-compositor (0.0.2+14.04.20140403-0ubuntu1) from trusty
<didrocks> 2014-04-09 07:50:36,950 INFO Downloading unity-system-compositor version 0.0.2+14.04.20140403-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> 2014-04-09 07:50:38,807 INFO No new useful revision published compared to dest, no need to upload this component
<psivaa> sil2100: ack, let me do that
<sil2100> psivaa: thank you :)
<Saviq> didrocks, hmpf, so how do we do rebuild-only MPs?
<didrocks> Saviq: force rebuild with the package name
<didrocks> Saviq: as per the option descriptions
<Saviq> didrocks, ah force rebuild
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<Mirv> bzoltan: actually, you'll need me to use the dput since you're not in the group that can upload. so once you have the fixed qtcreator branch, give it to me
<Saviq> sil2100, could we get a prep silo for line 20? still can-be-flushed status
<Mirv> didrocks: sync-monitor now in NEW queue
<bzoltan> Mirv: LP just told me the same "Rejected: Signer has no upload rights to this PPA.  " :D
<bzoltan> Mirv: I am pushing to lp:~bzoltan/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator right now
<sil2100> Saviq: sure! ACK
<sil2100> Saviq: we have a bit more silos today so maybe it will be fine this time
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I can't ack it though
<didrocks> Mirv: needs to be the release team
<didrocks> Mirv: I just +1 on the NEWing
<Mirv> right, right
<bzoltan> Mirv:  it takes ages to push the qtc branch to the lp
<Mirv> bzoltan: you could have just dput:d to some other PPA where I could take it..
<Mirv> still could
<bzoltan> Mirv:  How true...
<Mirv> if you're not near the 1GB push amount it takes
<Mirv> for the branch
<bzoltan> Mirv: https://launchpad.net/~bzoltan/+archive/qt5
<Mirv> bzoltan: you didn't sync/fix the branch correctly, 3.0.1-0ubuntu3 is already in Ubuntu
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I did merge from the trunk of the packaging branch
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems to be a flaky test in gallery_app... re-run didn't have the failure
<Mirv> bzoltan: yeah, but you added to the ubuntu3 changelog instead of creating a new ubuntu4 entry
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I guess only the changelog is wrong then
<didrocks> sil2100: can you infer what made it failing at first?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  i did not know if the ubuntu3 landed alreadz ... sorry
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, let me re-log to the meeting
<sil2100> Since my firefox died...
<Mirv> bzoltan: yeah only the changelog
<Mirv> bzoltan: upload ubuntu4 there too, then, with your entry separated
 * Mirv hangout
<bzoltan> Mirv:  sorry... I guess you need to touch the changelog as the uploader should be you and not me
<Mirv> bzoltan: no, I can sign your upload easily
<bzoltan> Mirv: ohh.. that is handy
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I have added a QtC-Ubuntu-plugin  MR too to the landing line, would you please reconfigure the silo after the QtC has built there ... it will take about 2 hours
<mandel> sil2100, can you give me a quick hand, I pushed a fix in udm for silo 19 but I cannot trigger a build, could you do that for me?
<mandel> or maybe didrocks, can you do that?? ^^
<Mirv> bzoltan: do you have the ubuntu4 now somehwere? I'm soon done with the call
<bzoltan> Mirv: https://launchpad.net/~bzoltan/+archive/qt5
<ogra_> cihelp, i have a very weird CI failure on https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/unity8/speed-up-indicator-startup/+merge/214779 (chroot times out all the time it seems)
<didrocks> mandel: doing
<didrocks> Mirv: sorry, we had our meeting
<mandel> didrocks, sweet, thx!
<Mirv> didrocks: no problem, I participated! :D
<Mirv> (ha ha)
<Mirv> bzoltan: now you removed the ubuntu3 entry, but I guess I'll just take that and fix manually
<Mirv> now that I have time
<didrocks> Mirv: arghhhhhhhhhhhh :)
<didrocks> too many m :p
<didrocks> it's a m plague
<vila> ogra_: looking
<bzoltan> Mirv: oh man ... I am hustling with that poor changelog
<ogra_> thanks
<ogra_> not sure if there is anything wrong on my side
<vila> ogra_: that's otto for you not a chroot, digging
<ogra_> the change is so trivial that i cant imagine it can cause CI failures
<vila> ogra_: yeah, that's what make those changes interesting :)
<sil2100> didrocks, psivaa: so, looking at the failure logs for gallery, it *looks* to me that the toolbar might have been invalidly unhidden or simply the click event for button-click wasn't correctly interpreted
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> I'll fill in a bug anyway and poke someone, since it's a flakyness we'd like gone
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<psivaa> sil2100: because of the fact that it fails when run with a lot of tests, 'mediaselector' could be slow coming up? ( i'm not very sure what that is but guessing that to be a selector from media library)
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: going for some exercise before seb arrives home
<psivaa> sil2100: and the library could be slow to come up when it has more files
<psivaa> s
<Mirv> ok
<sil2100> didrocks: ok :)
<sil2100> didrocks: have fun!
<sil2100> psivaa: could be, but the timeout I think is 10 seconds - not sure if that's possible to take that long
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok, qtcreator now building in landing-003 and silo also reconfigured so that you can click build after the umpteem hours it takes for armhf to build
<sil2100> psivaa: and there's not that many files in there - my gallery-app after all tests has only 4 pictures
<bzoltan> Mirv:  awesome! Thanks for standing my ignorance :)
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks: so I changed the permissions on the Image file and now it shows up in gallery,  However all the music and the videos show up in the scopes and music player so I'm assuming a change in the gallery app over a change in mediascanner but I could be wrong
<psivaa> sil2100: yea it should not take more than 10 seconds. In the lab mediaplayer tests run before the gallery app test.
<davmor2> ogra_: also do you have any idea how mpt will work on the tablet in a multiuser environment ?
<ogra_> davmor2, well, if it is apt induced thats a really low prio bug ... people should use mtp for transferring media
<ogra_> *adb
<ogra_> tsk ...
<ogra_> davmor2, nope
<ogra_> ask me again once we have multiuser ... :)
<davmor2> ogra_: we do have multiple users on tablet, you have one, popey has one, I have one :P
<ogra_> i suspect we need to teach the different mtp-servers to detach/re-attach  with the user change
<ogra_> but we will neeed multiuser support first to develop that
<ogra_> haha
<davmor2> ogra_: fair enough :)
<sil2100> psivaa: oh, let me try that then - I'll run mediaplayer tests and then gallery
<vila> ogra_: the otto host has been updated since your run, I triggered a rebuild first
<ogra_> vila, thanks
 * ogra_ crosses fingers
<dbarth> morning
<dbarth> sil2100: o/ on line 67 for an urgent landing of the new Facebook API key
<dbarth> that's a one liner MP, but an important one...
<sil2100> dbarth: looking
<sil2100> Assigning!
<dbarth> sil2100: thank you sir
<dbarth> :)
<sil2100> dbarth: silo 11, go for it o/
<popey> davmor2: i only have a nexus 7 at the moment
<sil2100> psivaa: sadly, even running mediaplayer tests before gallery didn't cause a problem on my local device
<sil2100> Let me fill in a bug for that
<psivaa> sil2100: ack, thx. wrong theory then :)
<vila> ogra_: the job ended up on a different otto node (haha, trying to escape !), from the KVM, the node is up but nothing happens, digging inside the container
<sil2100> didrocks, psivaa: just something to keep track of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1304950
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1304950 in gallery-app "Autopilot test flakyness in test_add_photo" [Low,New]
<ogra_> vila, ok
<mandel> didrocks, I'm an asshole and I forgot to define a variable in the deb rules.. can you trigger a revuild in silo 19.. sorry sorry sorry
<davmor2> popey: I was saying there were multiple tablet users rather than a multiuser tablet ;)
<davmor2> morning all
<vila> ogra_: 09:33:39.582 ERROR content:49 - Could not add content object 'None' due to IO Error: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/log/syslog' rings a bell ?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> i have never committed anything to the branch, never seen its tests ... and the change that is there is a simple two line change to its upstart job
<vila> ogra_: more context https://pastebin.canonical.com/108055/
<vila> ogra_: right, looks like both of us know too little ...
<ogra_> vila, "gnome-session" ?
<ogra_> unity8 surely should run under a gnome-session when doing its tests
<vila> ogra_: this is from /home/ubuntu/.cache/upstart/gnome-session-Unity.log
<ogra_> Saviq, ^^^
<ogra_> oh, thats unity7 ?
<ogra_> no, the lines in the log all point to unity8
<dbarth> sil2100: i have silo 8 ready, but, a question...
<vila> ogra_: in the container and seems to be the last log changed (and contains something relevant)
<dbarth> sil2100: i'd like to land it with other fixes for specific webapps (new MR set)
<dbarth> sil2100: and osomon has a quick change for the browser as well, so we'd need 2 more silos again
<dbarth> sil2100: should i repurpose silo 8 for the quick change (already tested, so it's a formality)
<ogra_> "/var/local/autopilot//artifacts/unity8.shel
<ogra_> l.tests.test_notifications.EphemeralNotificationsTests.test_update_notification_same_layout (Desktop Nexus 4).ogv'"
<dbarth> sil2100: or land 8 but obtain 2 others to pass the rest and be sync'ed for the next image update
<dbarth> ?
<ogra_> desktop nexus 4 ?!?
<vila> ogra_: wait, may be more stuff before that: https://pastebin.canonical.com/108058/
<Saviq> ogra_, what am I looking at?
<ogra_> Saviq, the CI test for my upstart job change
<ogra_> for unity8
<vila> Saviq: on an otto node
<vila> Saviq: i.e. a desktop
<ogra_> Saviq, it seems to do really weird things like firing up a gnome-session session to run unity8
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, otto does that
<ogra_> ah, so thats normal
<ogra_> i'm getting spammed by CI failures in the MP ... and i cant imagine the two line change of that MP can cause any test failures
<Saviq> ogra_, Build timed out (after 60 minutes). Marking the build as failed.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats what got me to poke vila
<Saviq> otto's been rather unstable for us lately :/
<ogra_> yeah
 * Saviq kicked a rebuild
<vila> Saviq: there is one running already
<Saviq> vila, oh ok, aborting
<vila> Saviq: but it seems stuck in the same way, I'm connected to the kvm and nothing happens there
<Saviq> vila, mhm
<vila> timeout expired
<vila> Saviq: do you have a successful run handy for a version previous to ogra's one ?
<sil2100> dbarth: one moment
<Saviq> vila, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/3978/
<vila> Saviq: by 'otto's been rather unstable for us lately :/' you mean you re-run jobs until they pass or you have some way to avoid/workaround  the otto failures ?
<vila> thanks, looking
<Saviq> vila, no, we've had it fail all the time for quite some time, then it got fixed last night I think
<sil2100> dbarth: hm, so I would say - you need to think about how urgent those changes are
<Saviq> vila, and we've had a few green runs
<Saviq> vila, and apparently it broke again
<sil2100> dbarth: since, if you repurpose silo 8, in the end all the changes will land theoretically faster, but with the risk that if we spot a regression the whole merge set will be reverted (but that's low probability)
<vila> Saviq: was fginther involved somehow ?
<Saviq> vila, we weren't paying much attention to what happens with those jobs (like unlock scripts and such...), were relying on you guys to sort things out
<Saviq> vila, I imagine so...
<sil2100> dbarth: if we release silo 8 and you will add 2 more landings, stuff can take a bit longer as you know that currently webbrowser-app during each release is held up in UNAPPROVED
<sil2100> dbarth: and then there's the migration which takes time, so it might be a bit longer in overall
<vila> Saviq: still weird, the last container has been created 20140402-0754 so not yesterday...
<Saviq> vila, yeah, but then there are the unlock scripts and such, which were rather picky lately...
<didrocks> mandel: you don't have any lander in your timezone for your team?
<vila> Saviq: for the phones not for otto right ?
<Saviq> vila, uh, of course
<Saviq> vila, so yeah, no unlocking in otto
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: still catching up, can you look at mandel's request? ^
<mandel> didrocks, not yet, sergiusens should be around soon, sorry
<Saviq> vila, but yeah, I've lost track of what happened in there, I'm afraid :|
<vila> Saviq: ack
<dbarth> sil2100: ah the unapproved queue, right
<sil2100> didrocks: looking
<vila> ogra_: the trail is cold :-/ Will check with fginther , I'm not aware of changes on the CI side... so worth double-checking first with him
<dbarth> sil2100: so then i could land 008, reload other silos, and ask for an approved once everything is ready
<davmor2> popey:     sp.call(["adb", "shell", "chown", "-R", "phablet:phablet", "/home/phablet/Music"]) at the end of each  def that'll fix the permissions issue I believe :D
<Mirv> didrocks: sure
<davmor2> popey: obviously changing the Music for the relevant Folder :)
<sil2100> mandel: do you need a rebuild for your silo?
<ogra_> vila, whatever helps to make it pass :)
<mandel> sil2100, yes, silo 19, it everything should be fine now :)
<dbarth> sil2100: i think we can do that then
<sil2100> mandel: rebuilding then ;)
<sergiusens> mandel: for what?
<dbarth> sil2100: you can land silo 8
<mandel> sergiusens, ah, to click the rebuild button in silo 19, I found the issue with the signals and everything works great now :)
<sil2100> mandel: what project do you want to rebuild in that silo?
<dbarth> sil2100: and i'll add the new requests now
<mandel> sil2100, ubuntu-download-manager
<sergiusens> sil2100: no worries; I'll do it
<sergiusens> sil2100: meh
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok ;)
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, so I'll land it, thanks o/
<Mirv> bzoltan: adjusted your empty MP's commit message to include the bug number
<bzoltan> Mirv: ohh.. sorry and thank you
<Mirv> bzoltan: one more thing is needed, you need to add (for example using that join-CI branch) copyright headers to the files you added (not modified) ie. abstractremotelinuxrunconfiguration.h/cpp
<Mirv> bzoltan: see eg. the Canonical copyright headers in qtcreator-plugin-cmake
<bzoltan> Mirv:  OK, a sec
<sergiusens> sil2100: are we good on silos? I have a rather quick one for phablet-tools to add the bootchart script on line 69
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK needed -> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.23+14.04.20140408.3-0ubuntu1.diff <- seems ok, a bit strange that the build-dep is not being bumped and only the binary package dep, but since it's qml-related, I think the build-dep is only cosmetic
<Mirv> sergiusens: possible, adding
<sil2100> sergiusens: we're much better today, let me take a look
<sil2100> Oh, Timo already picked it up
<sergiusens> thanks
<sergiusens> it's just a script so should fly
<sil2100> We love landings like that
<sergiusens> and leaf packages are easier to test :-)
<Mirv> sergiusens: landing-013
<bzoltan> Mirv: done
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, let's say good enough
<sergiusens> ty
<didrocks> davmor2: do you have a bug # that I missed for the adb thingy?
<sil2100> Mirv: wait with that webbrowser landing, I just published dbarth's other landing
<davmor2> didrocks: no not yet I was going to go beat xnox round the head a bit but was doing other things bug filing is next on the list :)
<didrocks> sure ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, I just added the note there after trying to assign a silo. nice if other webbrowsers landings are landing
<Mirv> didrocks: bzoltan would appreciate if you could do a preNEW review on lp:~bzoltan/qtcreator-plugin-remotelinux/join_the_train
<vila> ogra_: I've re-created the lxc container and re-ran the job https://pastebin.canonical.com/108060/
<vila> ogra_: out of the blue, I'll point a gentle finger to autopilot and ask for something a bit more explicit than '_StringException'
<ogra_> vila, weird ... my change doesnt toouch any code there
<vila> ogra_: oh, I have no idea if your code is the culprit, it may just be that another change somewhere else triggers that
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> Mirv: it's a copy of valgrind?
<vila> ogra_: unless you can revert your change and kick a rebuild just to make sure it's indeed your code that triggers that ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: it's a copy of multiple plugins, see the FFe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1302620
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1302620 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Remove remotelinux plugin and its dependencies from the QtC package" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vila> ogra_: but to me, this looks like AP see the failure and..... die in an unexpected way without telling anything in its own log...
<Mirv> with a couple of modified files in the remotelinux pugin
<didrocks> Mirv: ok
<didrocks> Mirv: bzr bd doesn't work here, no source tarball
<vila> ogra_: or is stuck somewhere and the stream I'm looking at is incomplete and produces this weird empty exception...
<didrocks> Mirv: I guess it will use direct package upload?
<Mirv> didrocks: hmm, weird, bzr bd worked fine for me. the idea was to build CI Train with that branch
<vila> ogra_: yeah, it's stuck, it's still running according to 'ps fax'
<ogra_> vila, right
<ogra_> thats why it times out
<didrocks> Mirv: you need to try to bzr branch in one directoy
<didrocks> and just bzr bd
<vila> ogra_: yeah
<didrocks> Mirv: there is an empty line on top of an .install file
<didrocks> in 2 actually
<vila> ogra_: https://pastebin.canonical.com/108061/ stuck starting unity8 ?
<didrocks> 3…
<Mirv> didrocks: I was apparently testing different patch
<Mirv> bzoltan: how come your branch does not have the fixes in the trunk?
<didrocks> Mirv: the version in debian/changelog isn't UNRELEASED
<ogra_> vila, initctl status unity8 (as the user under which upstart is running)
<didrocks> should I hold on the review then?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  which branch?
<ogra_> vila, assuming AP actually properly uses upstart
<bzoltan> Mirv:  the joining one?
<vila> ogra_: err, requires sudo and: initctl: Unknown job: unity8
<Mirv> bzoltan: oh, a correction. you didn't do the .bzr-builddeb addition I asked you in the morning. I did it locally so I didn't notice it's missing.
<ogra_> vila, doesnt require sudo, but you need to beteh user owning the session
<ogra_> *be the
<bzoltan> Mirv:  Ohh... man... I am fucked up today
<Mirv> bzoltan: also, address the comments above ^
<vila> ogra_: then is says: Command 'initctl' is available in '/sbin/initctl'
<vila> The command could not be located because '/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<vila> This is most likely caused by the lack of administrative privileges associated with your user account.
<vila> initctl: command not found
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, so I didn't branch a clean branch, just watched Zoltan's changes. he'll add the .bzr-builddeb + fix the version to UNRELEASED in changelog
<ogra_> how did you become that user ?
<vila> ogra_: by 'owning... right
<didrocks> Mirv: all short descriptions are the same
<ogra_> su  wont work
<vila> lxc-attach, su - ubuntu ;)
<vila> ha
<didrocks> Mirv: some long descriptions are the same as well
<vila> hold on
<Mirv> bzoltan: and handle those ^
<Mirv> didrocks: right, I stared only lintian warnings, but the descriptions are wrong
<vila> ogra_: silly me, no dash in the kvm, how to I start  a terminal there ?
<Mirv> there were some copyright fixes already and many other fixes, but seems not everything was covered
<vila> got it
<vila> ogra_: unity8 start/pre-start, process 8698 (yay for no copy/paste >-/)
<Mirv> didrocks: all long descriptions have variation, but the short ones have the cmake copy-pasted over and over
<dbarth> sil2100, Mirv: protocol-wise, can i merge & clean silo 8 now? and get to line 67
<ogra_> vila, hmm
<ogra_> vila, so it hangs in the upstart job actually
<vila> ogra_: leaving fingerprints somewhere I can look at ?
<sil2100> dbarth: let me see what's the status of that silo
<bzoltan> Mirv: didrocks: i have just added the .bzr-builddeb and changed the version to UNRELEASED in changelog
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ogra_> vila, there should be a log in the users home under .cache/upstart/unity8.log
<sil2100> dbarth: well... theoretically we could *force* this m&c if we're sure that it will land in the archive
<dbarth> sil2100: unapproved queue, by i asked the release team to hold this one for now
<dbarth> sil2100: it will land with the next change yes
<sil2100> hmmmm
<sil2100> didrocks: ^ what do you think?
<didrocks> sil2100: what's the gain?
<didrocks> the release team needs to hold that one?
<vila> ogra_: none
<didrocks> so why not rejecting it?
<didrocks> then, we clean the silo
<didrocks> and dbarth does a new landings with previous MP + the new ones?
<vila> ogra_: https://pastebin.canonical.com/108062/
<dbarth> didrocks: just because we have another webbrwoser-app change next
<sil2100> didrocks: well, that was my proposition earlier, ot just add the new MRs to silo 8
<dbarth> didrocks: or they can ack this one, and ack the other one right after
<didrocks> dbarth: but, didn't you turned testing to yes?
<didrocks> why should they block the current one?
<dbarth> on silo 8 yes, tested last night
<vila> ogra_: I can give you scope-registry.log instead: https://pastebin.canonical.com/108063/ ;)
<vila> ogra_: but that's surely not the same thing ...
<sil2100> dbarth: I think rejecting and blocking is not the right way, I would say - let's move it to -proposed and then m&c if we're sure if the package will have no problems moving to release
<didrocks> I don't understand why the current version should be hold back…
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> in addition the message dropped in #ubuntu-release is certainly going to be unread
<ogra_> WTF
<ogra_> why did LP just log me out
<dbarth> didrocks: just held because there are further updates; i wanted to avoid having them ack the current update, and 2h later do another one
<vila> ogra_: new SSL cert ?
<dbarth> didrocks: but maybe that's just the way to go
<dbarth> didrocks: ie, can't optimize that
<didrocks> dbarth: so, if you want to do that, cancel your current landing
<didrocks> and rebuild with both
<ogra_> and now it wants 2fa for my regular login !
<didrocks> I can remove your package from the unapproved queue
<ogra_> now thats annoying
<dbarth> hmm, so it's better if we group them in silo8 you say
<didrocks> yeah
<dbarth> makes sense
<dbarth> ok
<didrocks> ok, rejecting from unapproved
<didrocks> dbarth: please add your new Mps to silo8
<didrocks> and rebuild
<didrocks> dbarth: kicked out of proposed
<vila> ogra_: right, the SSL issue kind of imply your password may have been compromised right ?
<didrocks> well, unapproved*
<Mirv> bzoltan: what about the empty lines in .install files?
<ogra_> vila, yeah, indeed :P
<dbarth> didrocks: thanks
<Mirv> bzoltan: or the erronous descriptions?
<didrocks> yw
<vila> ogra_: lunch break here, keep me posted, since I re-created the lxc containers I don't think fginther have additional hints but will check nevertheless
<ogra_> that would be good
<ogra_> i still dont see a reason why my change should make it fail
<ogra_> (and i actually just added the same change to a test install here without issues)
<dbarth> didrocks: silo ready for a reconfig; i resetted the test plan, bug list and test indicator
<didrocks> dbarth: all is fine, you can reconfigure yourself as long as you didn't add new components
<dbarth> sil2100: o/ silo 11 is ready for publication
<dbarth> didrocks: ah sure
<bzoltan> Mirv:  that one too
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks o/
<sil2100> hmmm, interesting
<sil2100> dbarth, didrocks: does anyone of you know what happened with account-plugins version 0.11+14.04.20140401-0ubuntu1? trunk has that version released by the CI train, but it's not in the archive
<sil2100> didrocks: because of that ^ the packaging diff for the new version is bigger, since it has 2 versions in it: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_account-plugins_0.11+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> didrocks: the actual change from the landing is a one-liner in debian/rules, but here it also presents the changes from the previously released (and missing from the archive?) version
<sil2100> Ah, ok, I see it got rejected
<sil2100> didrocks: it's in the rejected queue
<Mirv> didrocks: ok you could do bzr pull in the remotelinux branch, Zoltan addressed the issues
<dbarth> sil2100: why rejected?
<dbarth> mardy: can you see if there is an issue with the release please ^^
<sil2100> dbarth: that's something that I do not know and would like to know, I don't see any 'reason' field in the rejected queue...
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=4&queue_text=account-plugins
<didrocks> sil2100: I wonder then why it was merged?
<sil2100> Indeed, gm
<sil2100> hm
<didrocks> the previous version
<sil2100> Let me try looking into the logs
<didrocks> Mirv: sure
<mardy> sil2100: oh, so confusing...
<mardy> sil2100: so, the previous version didn't land, because the lander wanted some additional changes
<sil2100> didrocks: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-007-3-merge-clean/2/console
<mardy> sil2100: which I did in https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/account-plugins/lp1299659/+merge/213415
<sil2100> didrocks: so, it seems dbarth set the ignore flag and merge&cleaned it when it wasn't yet released
<mardy> sil2100: why trunk has an older version of those changes, beats me
<bzoltan> Mirv: the Silo3 is ready.. would you please reconfigure the Silo to take the qtc-u-p mr too?
<didrocks> grumpf
<didrocks> dbarth: why? ^
<mardy> sil2100: anyway, what we want is to have both https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/account-plugins/lp1299659/+merge/213415 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/account-plugins/lp1304798/+merge/214901 merged into trunk and released
<sil2100> dbarth: do you remember why you m&c the account-plugins with the 'ignore' flag?
<sil2100> mardy: yes, we know, we just want to figure out what happened, since there archive != trunk right now, which should not happen
<mardy> sil2100: yep
<dbarth> i don't remember doing that
<dbarth> i set the ignore flag for building after a reconfig generally
<Mirv> bzoltan: like I said earlier, it was already reconfigured
<dbarth> i did not for this release of account-plugins
<dbarth> and probably not for the previous one either
<dbarth> ignore flag set, buh
<bzoltan> Mirv: i started the build
<sil2100> hum, now it will be hard to figure out why that happened
<sil2100> didrocks: do you know if we can somehow get any information about the reason that package got thrown into the rejected queue?
<davmor2> didrocks: oh https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1300326 looks like the fix is in QT is this ina silo somewhere?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300326 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Shell randomly freezes with grey tint" [High,In progress]
<sil2100> didrocks: since basically we'll release all the changes now - and because of that I would like to know what were the reasons previously it wasn't 'fit for the archive'
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> let me see
<didrocks> sil2100: no, it's not published apparently
<didrocks> sil2100: so I guess poking the release team
<sil2100> I'll try poking then
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> could be useful to archive some of landed entries from the CI train table
<seb128> having to scroll through all the noise is not optimal
<sil2100> seb128: hi! Indeed, but at least you have that nice 'green' feeling while doing that ;) Green is nice!
<seb128> hehe
<dbarth> didrocks, sil2100: i don't know what happened; trying hard to remember why i apparenty set the ignore flag
<sil2100> sergiusens: publishing 13
<dbarth> are you guys able to recover that error?
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging change made by a core dev, auto-packaging-ACKing ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: (for landing 13)
<didrocks> sil2100: good :p
<sil2100> ;p
<mardy> sil2100: I know why the package was rejected: the dpkg-maintscript-helper lines were missing the version number
<mardy> sil2100: if you compare trunk with https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/account-plugins/lp1299659/+merge/213415, you'll see they differ
<mardy> sil2100: IIRC, it was infinity who rejected it
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> mardy: hmmm, so, if that was the reason, then the current landing would be rejected as well ;/
<mardy> sil2100: yes, we need both https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/account-plugins/lp1299659/+merge/213415 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/account-plugins/lp1304798/+merge/214901
<sil2100> mardy: the current landing doesn't have that branch in it and the packages still have the wrong maint scripts...
<sil2100> dbarth: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: so, hm, to make sure infinity's reasoning was correct, could you take a peek at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_account-plugins_0.11+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1.diff and the dpkg-maintscript-helper lines to make sure it's a -1 ?
<vila> ogra_: weird, what could be the difference then ? What kind of test install do you use ? otto is a container on top of bare metal to access the graphical card.
<ogra_> vila, i use a phone and replace the two lines in the upstart job ... then i reboot and find unity8 working fine
<vila> ogra_: wow, yeah, lots of differences then ;)
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ogra_> vila, because yours is not working fine ?
<ogra_> :P
<vila> ogra_: yeah, for your MP ;-p I see other runs happily running their tests and animating the kvm ;)
<sil2100> In the meantime, I go fry some meat
<sil2100> bzoltan: will look into publishing your latest landing in a moment
<sil2100> bzoltan: just to make sure - did you check if  running your silo and gallery-app AP test result in a success? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, because it's a +1 for you?
<sil2100> didrocks: just want to confirm it's still -1 ;) I didn't use dpkg-maintscript-helper too much so I don't yet know the consequences of not providing the version number - some core-dev had to +1 it so that it landed in -proposed, so it's probably a 'mixed-opinion' thing
<ogra_> vila, should i kill the MP and re-try ? (not sure thats easily possible, i guess Saviq needs to reject it or so)
<sil2100> didrocks: besides the dpkg-maintscript-helper doubt, everything else looks ok to me
<mardy> sil2100: the -1 is because without the version number the script will be run every time the package updates
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm quite unsure, I would say missing numbers
<mardy> sil2100: it's not a big issue, but with the version it's better
<didrocks> sil2100: and it would be better if they use the .maintscript helpers
<vila> ogra_: either click the rebuild url or push a new revision, no need to kill the MP I think
<cjwatson> helpers> agreed
<cjwatson> it's quite easy with dh_installdeb's built-in support nowadays
<cjwatson> and yeah, I would include the version numbers otherwise it's basically a time-bomb for future weirdness
<sil2100> cjwatson, didrocks: thanks, so I'm -1'ing it for now
<cjwatson> just make sure to use the right prior version as it's not entirely intuitive; it's best to identify the first version for which the operation *isn't* required and then append ~ to it
<vila> ogra_: but unless you have some change to try, I think we should wait for fginther and see if there is an otto node we could give you access too to debug. If it's upstart/lxc related (not sure why I have a feeling it's lxc related) I'm a bit out of my league
<ogra_> vila, i have no clue what to debug ... it is not my code, i dont know the tests etc ... i just contributed a fix to an upstart job
<vila> ogra_: :-/ Since some jobs succeed, it's hard to say otto is broken... Who can debug then ? AP guys ? upstart guys (random failure to start unity8) ?
<ogra_> well, it clearly works in real world testing
<ogra_> so upstart should be fine
<ogra_> unity8 too
<ogra_> that only leaves AP or CI/otto
<ogra_> or there is something wrong with  the MP
<ogra_> (though i woudnt know what)
<sil2100> didrocks: eeek! Did you see the spreadsheet? The UID is used instead of the silo number now!
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I'm adding a new field
<didrocks> so just wait for 5 minutes
<sil2100> ;D
<sil2100> Phew ;) Thought someone else was meddling in the spreadsheet fields
<vila> ogra_: well, the two otto nodes your MP fail on had successful runs 37 and 25 mins ago...
<vila> ogra_: AP ftw ?
<ogra_> no idea, really
<ogra_> this MP takes more time and attention than i'm willing to give it :(
<seb128> sil2100, so, what about archiving those landed lines?
<didrocks> sil2100: should be fixed now
<sergiusens> sil2100: Mirv is unity-scope-click currently locked?
<sergiusens> or let me ask this in a better way, is there a place we can check what currently is locked?
<sil2100> seb128: I don't know how to archive those ;) It's usually either Didier doing that, or it's somehow automated
<sil2100> sergiusens: yes
<sil2100> sergiusens: I mean, yes, you can check that:
<sil2100> sergiusens: on the spreadsheet, look at the top row, column F - hover over it and you get a list
<sergiusens> ok, thanks
<sil2100> sergiusens: doesn't look like unity-scope-click is locked, so you can request a landing
<sergiusens> sil2100: I need a rebuild actually, mandel change the abi (for testing sake)
<mandel> sil2100, the ABI of udm changes and the click scope is affected, that is all
<sergiusens> sil2100: can you reconfigure silo 19 please?
<sil2100> sergiusens: doing that :)
<sil2100> sergiusens: hm, could you wait a moment with the reconfigure?
<sil2100> sergiusens: since we seem to have some spreadsheed modifications ongoing, which basically disables us from doing stuff
<seb128> sil2100, time to learn how to do that I guess ;-)
<sil2100> didrocks: is everything already prepared after adding that one column? Since prepare jobs fail to find the UIDs I guess, they're probably looking for it in the wrong column?
<didrocks> sil2100: oh oh oh
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> let me change that
<sil2100> Thank you :)
<didrocks> sil2100: better?
<bfiller> didrocks, sil2100, Mirv: thanks for help on the silo 9
<didrocks> bfiller: yw!
<bfiller> didrocks: who would be best to ping on release team for the FFE?
<didrocks> bfiller: just ask on #ubuntu-release directly
<didrocks> they are reading it
<bfiller> ok
<didrocks> you can tell I've done the archive admin review
<bfiller> didrocks: ok, it's just for sync-monitor right? I notice the status for folks says unapproved and wasn't sure about that one
<didrocks> bfiller: yeah, folks will be reviewed like the other components that are not Touch-specific
<didrocks> (seeded on desktop for instance)
<dbarth> sil2100: so i lost silo 8 content and couln't add the other branch because of a conflict, but i've now filled silo 8 with extra branches
<dbarth> sil2100: in short i need a reconfig override ;)
<dbarth> did you get closure on my account-plugins error?
<dbarth> mardy: ^^ ?
<sil2100> dbarth: give me some moments
<sil2100> didrocks: checking
<sil2100> didrocks: better \o/
<didrocks> great!
<dbarth> ok
<rsalveti> ogra_: just a heads up that I'm doing another i386 image build
<Mirv> sil2100: didrocks: robru: landing-014 has now building qtdeclarative with a fix to the bug #1300326 blocker bug. if nothing else, I'll start the AP tests in the morning after it has built (armhf takes ~2.5h from now)
<ubot5> bug 1300326 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Shell randomly freezes with grey tint" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300326
<ogra_> rsalveti, ok
<Mirv> but surely it could be tested by landed by US timezone people too, after it has built
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, thanks :)
<sil2100> dbarth: so... let me try and get up-to-date on the situation of silo 8
<t1mp> sil2100: hello
<sil2100> dbarth: so, webbrowser-app that got published in the morning got rejected, right?
<dbarth> sil2100: yes
<t1mp> sil2100: you were checking the failures in gallery-app autopilot tests yesterday right?
<dbarth> sil2100: we lost those good packages unfortunatley
<t1mp> sil2100: before you reverted the ubuntu-ui-toolkit landing
<dbarth> sil2100: and we're going to rebuild (and retest) just the same
<dbarth> + some other packages that are ready and i would like to pass at the same time
<sil2100> t1mp: hi! I was just looking at them briefly, and trying out Leo's fix before reverting UITK
<sil2100> dbarth: so, in other words, you need now a reconfigure, right? ;)
<t1mp> sil2100: with my branch (that was reverted) I cannot reproduce the bug on my desktop, only if I pass a wrong QML2_IMPORT_PATH, see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7226193/
<ogra_> vila, i have removed my branch and re-proposed it as https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/unity8/speed-up-indicator-startup/+merge/214944 ... lets see
<sil2100> t1mp: we're not testing it on the desktop, since we're running all the tests on mako devices - maybe that's the reason?
<t1mp> sil2100: do you know if somehow on the device or in jenkins, an alternative path is set?
<dbarth> sil2100: yes
<dbarth> sil2100: to put it simply
<sil2100> hmmm
<t1mp> sil2100: yeah makes sense, I need to test it on device to see what it does there
<sil2100> t1mp: not sure, will try checking that in a moment
<t1mp> sil2100: I'll try it on the device as well, but I wonder why on desktop I only get that failure when I pass the wrong qml2 path
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, phew, reconfigured - you can try re-building now and seeing if all is ok
<dbarth> sil2100: thank you
<Mirv> sil2100: spreadsheet broken regarding everything "Landed"?
<sergiusens> sil2100: is mine reconfig as well?
<sil2100> sergiusens: ah, yes o/
<sergiusens> ty
<sergiusens> mandel: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-019-1-build/13/console
<mandel> seb128, sweet
<mandel> sergiusens, ^^
<mandel> seb128, ups.. sorry
<mhr3> sil2100, silo for 70 pls?
<seb128> mandel, no worry
<sil2100> mhr3: looking!
<sil2100> sergiusens: hmmm, wait a moment, something doesn't seem right
<Mirv> I guess the spreadsheet is just struggling with the code/field changes a bit
<sil2100> sergiusens: ah, no, wait, nevermind
<sil2100> mhr3: sadly, it seems unity-scope-click is already locked by a landing from Sergio
<Mirv> it also doesn't pick the fact that there's a watch only build ongoing for landing-014
<sil2100> didrocks: is the status refreshing disabled on the spreadsheet right now?
<didrocks> Mirv: oh really? which line?
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> should work
<didrocks> I changed the field
<didrocks> nothing is updating?
<sil2100> didrocks: since landing-015 also didn't update the status
<sil2100> Same as the list of locked components
<sil2100> hmmm
<mhr3> sil2100, hmm, mandel what's the status there? the landing seems pretty red
<mhr3> seems to be just a rebuild landing, maybe we could ignore it
<mandel> mhr3, it is just a rebuild because there is a change in the ABI of udm
<mandel> mhr3, and we want to test udm + ofono + mms support on the phone and not have a phone without the click scope working so that we can do its test plan too
<mhr3> mandel, hm, i thought things are talking to udm via dbus
<mandel> mhr3, the click scope using a qt lib that was updated in udm to add support for some extra methods they requested
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, feels like nothing is updating
<Mirv> now the "Landed" are back though
<Mirv> didrocks: but it might be some events were just lost, and now only new changes are noticed?
<mhr3> mandel, anyway, how much time to we have till you get it to build properly?
<Mirv> so the fact that https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-014-1-build/9/console is running is just not visible
<mhr3> s/to/do/
<mandel> mhr3, build properly what? udm is already fixed and should build ok in all archs AFAIK
<mhr3> mandel, the silo says, failed to build, asking when will it succeed
<sil2100> mhr3: the spreadsheet might not be updated correctly...
<sil2100> mhr3: so, it might be built correctly now even, just the spreadsheet still has the old status... let me check
<mandel> mhr3, it failed on arm64 and there is a package for all other platforms in the silo https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-019/+packages
<mandel> mhr3, and I have already pushed the fix for the arm64
<sil2100> mhr3: it's building right now
<sil2100> mandel: ^
<mandel> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-019-1-build/13/console
<sil2100> So we'll know in some time if it's alright now
<mandel> exactly
<mhr3> sil2100, mandel, ok, so i'll wait instead of asking for ignore conflicts
<mandel> mhr3, I'm trying to land this because it is needed to fix a critical bug in the click scope AFAIK
 * Mirv reruns landing-014 build/watchonly
<didrocks> I'm looking…
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<didrocks> do you know which silo was used for line68?
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv? ^
<didrocks> it's the one at fault
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<Mirv> no, I don't know about that landing
<sil2100> Let me look
<sil2100> 68?
<sil2100> Let me try recalling that
<sil2100> didrocks: silo 13 it was
<Mirv> yeah just found it too, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-013-2-publish/9/console
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: back to normal now
<didrocks> yeah, did the same :p
<sil2100> As per https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=3&queue_text=phablet-tools <- ;)
<Mirv> yes, "Building" shows now
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: what was wrong?
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, an intelligent method instead of brute force..
<sil2100> Did I break anything while publishing?
<didrocks> sil2100: nice trick!
<sil2100> Mirv: ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: the siloname field contained "landed"
<didrocks> instead of the real status
<didrocks> so it looked for a reference of an unexisting sheet
<didrocks> and so, the sync script failed
<sil2100> Ahh
<sil2100> Ouch
<fginther> Saviq, can you make anything out of these IO error messages here: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/4036/artifact/results/upstart/gnome-session-Unity.log/*view*/
<Saviq> fginther, if I had to guess... dbus issues?
<fginther> Saviq, hmm. I assume that could be unrelated to unity8 not starting. The best I can tell, the autopilot test tries to run, but I'm not seeing any indication that ever starts
<fginther> 'that unity8 ever starts'
<sil2100> dbarth: regarding landing line 66, please at least try to integrate mardy's https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/account-plugins/lp1299659/+merge/213415 branch (at least the parts from the post* and pre* scripts) - or maybe poke some core-dev to give advice on how to fix it 'better'
<sil2100> dbarth: then, after rebuilding, we can publish silo 11 without worrying about a rejection in the archive
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks :) !
<Laney> sil2100: Make a package.maintscript file and you don't have to edit maintainer script manually.
<Laney> See man dh_installdeb
<Laney> If you do edit them you should put #DEBHELPER# in there so that debhelper can insert its code (man debhelper)
<sil2100> Laney: ah, right, that can be done as well, dbarth ^ :)
<sil2100> Laney: thanks!
<Saviq> fginther, as in the process is started, but no UI displayed?
<mandel> sil2100, mhr3 all build except for ppc64el ar ok, and that one failed due to one of the integration tests not being able to talk with the local http server which is not an issue at all
<mandel> sil2100, mhr3 I'll add a bug so that if that happens the test is skipped so that the packaged can be built
<sil2100> mandel: ACK, thanks
<Laney> robru: would you please include DEP-3 patch headers when adding debian patches to packages? It makes it so that the next person who comes to merge or update the package can see what the patch is about. (syncevolution in this case)
<dbarth> sil2100, Laney: ok, will pass on the recommendation
<seb128> sil2100, so, are you looking at cleaning the landed lines? did you ask didrocks about it?
<sil2100> seb128: not yet, let me poke didrocks now
<sil2100> didrocks: how does the archiving of landings work?
<sil2100> didrocks: I didn't see a menu script for that - is there a function in the scripts that does it?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it's unfortunately manual for now
<sil2100> Do I have to run it manually, or maybe this is 100% manual?
<didrocks> sil2100: you copy/paste (use the "paste values only") from one sheet to another
<sil2100> Ok
<didrocks> and then delete the line at the source
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Doing
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks :)
<didrocks> thanks
<ogra_> fginther, do you have any idea about https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/unity8/speed-up-indicator-startup/+merge/214944 ? there is no reason at all that jenkins should fail (the two line chnage works fine in real world testing)
<jhodapp> didrocks, just a heads up, we're going to want to land media-hub today
<didrocks> jhodapp: great! you got the FFe? (maybe check with the release team to ensure it's covered for them through the Touch FFe)
<jhodapp> didrocks, we already have an FFe approved specifically for it
<didrocks> jhodapp: and add it to the bug list if it's the case to the bug
<didrocks> ah good!
<jhodapp> didrocks, which bug list?
<didrocks> jhodapp: if you have a FFe, you don't need it
<jhodapp> ok great
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> didrocks: are you working on the line from silo 007 ;p?
<sil2100> didrocks: since I think I was reverting your work or something by accident ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: argh, that explains
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, don't publish it
<sil2100> didrocks: since I saw it being 'REF?' error, so I wanted to fix it, but I see now that you're on that column :<
<didrocks> please
<fginther> ogra_, I'm looking into it. I'm not convinced that the 2 line change is the issue.
<didrocks> sil2100: the testing isn't done on it
<didrocks> I was looking for a line with nobody touching it :p
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, no worries, didn't intend to
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> fginther, i'm convinced it isnt :)
<didrocks> sil2100: trying to get the support
<sil2100> I just played with the spreadsheet
<didrocks> for QA sign of
<sil2100> Ok
<ogra_> so we are at least on the same page :)
<didrocks> formulas are going to make me mad!
 * sil2100 doesn't touch the formulas now, because he accidentally became didrocks poltergeist
<sil2100> Changing back his changes ;p
<sil2100> seb128: spreadsheet cleaned, should be a bit better now
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<plars> dbarth: ping
<plars> dbarth: I'm going through some old notes and had taken a look at the cordova tests some time ago, but iirc there was some problem with them at the time. I'm taking a look again and see 2 failures in the latest image. I've only run them once though
<plars> dbarth: is that something we still care about running on the daily images?
<plars> cordova_ubuntu.tests.test_mobilespec.TestMobileSpec: test_file and test_storage were the two failures, but I saw there was a unity crash, so it could have just been related to that
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, support for QA sign of is in!
<sil2100> Oooh!
<didrocks> Saviq: nobody reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/delegateRangeNeedsOriginY/+merge/214757?
<didrocks> Saviq: sad I have to pull to get updates on bugs :/
<Saviq> didrocks, AM LOOKING :P
<Saviq> didrocks, we're actually doing other work, too, I'm afraid, especially when we're on a sprint here
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I wonder how blockers are dealt… the release is just a week away
<didrocks> but I guess it's something more for the management
<bzoltan> didrocks:  if I reconfigure the silo ... will it remove the package what was additionally dput there or not?
<Saviq> bzoltan, no
<didrocks> bzoltan: no, it won't
<didrocks> well
<bzoltan> didrocks: Saviq: thanks!
<didrocks> if you removed from the list
<didrocks> it will :)
<didrocks> remove*
<didrocks> so if you remove a component, it will detect that
<didrocks> and think "let's remove it"
<bzoltan> didrocks:  all right, thanks
<plars> dbarth: next time I ran it, it was test_file and test_network, and there was no crash file for unity8
<dbarth> plars: cordova? probably outdated, since its folded into html5 now
<dbarth> plars: do you have a pointer
<dbarth> ?
<plars> dbarth: a pointer to what, the results?
<plars> dbarth: I just ran them locally. I can send you a junit xml file if that helps
<mhr3> didrocks, you're missing an 'f' in the spreadsheet... :P
<mhr3> "sign off"
<dbarth> plars: yes, which tests are your running? cordova-ubuntu autopilot something?
<mhr3> makes some of the asks look like "no sign of QA needed"
<plars> dbarth: yes
<dbarth> plars: i think that they point to the old cordova 2.8 runtime, so we should drop and replace with a newer test suite
<dbarth> plars: asking zaspire (the maintainer) to share cordova medic test results with you to ensure that this runtime works properly with the current image
<plars> dbarth: cordova medic?
<dbarth> plars: automated testsuite from the cordova upstream project
<plars> dbarth: is that packaged? Or can it be swapped out with cordova-ubuntu-autopilot if it's more appropriate as a test?
<dbarth> plars: unfortunately not, it's a whole cloud instance, runs a ton of nodejs and whatnot
<dbarth> plars: but we should put that on a public ip as a dashboard
<dbarth> plars: will send an email to put you in touch and get that moving
<didrocks> mhr3: ah, so, there is 2!
<didrocks> mhr3: ok, will replace :p
<didrocks> cyphermox: robru: coming?
<plars> dbarth: that sounds like an entirely different animal from the autopilot tests we normally run. Is there any plan to fix up the existing AP tests? It looks like most of them pass fine
<didrocks> mhr3: sign off has 2 f now!
<didrocks> thanks :p
<mhr3> didrocks, awesome, makes everything else moot, we're ready for release now :)
<dbarth> plars: done
<dbarth> plars: it's a different animal, the AP / click test suite still makes sense; maxim and victor should resume work on that
<didrocks> mhr3: heh
<didrocks> rsalveti: are you going to rebuild an image soon?
<didrocks> we can get an armhf one if needed
<rsalveti> didrocks: not planning to build one, but can do if you want
<rsalveti> are we waiting any other landing?
<rsalveti> otherwise we can do a new build now that we're in traincon-0
<ogra_> fginther, is there any way to get my MP above to pass the bot ?
<ogra_> or is there a general issue with unity8 landings
<fginther> ogra_, the only way to get it past the bot right now is to disable that test.
<ogra_> rsalveti, i dont know what happens with img numbering if you build i386 alone, thats why i asked didrocks to coordinate with you, we should probably build both arches at the same time if possible
<fginther> ogra_, I've tested unity8 trunk and it also fails miserably, but with a different signature
<ogra_> ok
<rsalveti> ogra_: yes, then we should *always* build both together
<ogra_> so there is something fishy
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, i just dont know if we have to
<rsalveti> otherwise I guess we might get out-of-sync regarding the system-image id
<ogra_> but i guess we do
<ogra_> since s-i doesnt produce them based on arch
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> yeah, just saw the i386 one got an id bump
<rsalveti> version 2 now
<fginther> ogra_, yes, we appear to be at a case where the current otto job needs some work to test unity8 correctly
<rsalveti> so we're fine atm, but once we sync the i386 rootfs, we need to always build both at the same time
<ogra_> fginther, then i'll just line up with all the other unity8 landings and stop poking :)
<fginther> ogra_, :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, well we should just set i386 in /etc/default-arches on cdimage
<ogra_> and have it always produce both by default
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, mind updating that?
<ogra_> rsalveti, i always get the logic wrong ... but i can try ... worst case i will bother infinity or cjwatson to fix it (as i always have to :P )
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, thanks :-)
<jdstrand> hi!
<cjwatson> ogra_: happy to review
<jdstrand> so we have an update to oxide for the grooveshark issue and other fixes
<jdstrand> this is built in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ppa/+packages
<ogra_> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226949/
<cjwatson> ogra_: please put the trusty- line below saucy to match the sorting used elsewhere in that file, but otherwise LGTM
<jdstrand> in addition to grooveshark, there are 2 webapp-container issues: one is a process groups issue and another the OOM
<jdstrand> this update fixes the first
<ogra_> cjwatson, thanks, fixed and merging
<jdstrand> (the OOM is something that webapp-container may address separately)
<jdstrand> in addition to these fixes are other bug fixes and features for parity on the desktop
<jdstrand> we have an ack from #ubuntu-release once testing passes
<jdstrand> so, right now I am asking for a silo. if you agree, before you give it to me, lets talk with dbarth about coordinating on silo 008
<jdstrand> (I would binary copy from our ppa to whatever silo we decide on)
<didrocks> rsalveti: sorry, was in the meeting, for the i386, do you plan to do one or should I just kick one image for now?
<rsalveti> didrocks: I did one already, don't need to worry right now
<rsalveti> didrocks: ogra_ will add as a default arch
<ogra_> didrocks, rsalveti, already happened
<didrocks> ok, good then!
<didrocks> plars: please look at report the results ^
<ogra_> didrocks, rsalveti did an x86 only build ...
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> so kicking
<plars> didrocks: for what, the x86 build?
<ogra_> (and already happened meant that i added x86 to the default arches already)
<didrocks> plars: no, I'm kicking another one
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> ok, got it now
<ogra_> which means the build will likely take longer
<plars> didrocks: ok, I don't think we have anything for that ready in ci just yet. I can look at the new image on devices for sure though
<plars> didrocks: there were a couple of crashes I'm seeing in the previous image that I don't recall seeing before
<plars> didrocks: will be interesting to see if they show up again
<plars> didrocks: one was mediascanner, but was on the default smoke tests of all things
<ogra_> i hope we can drop that one soon
<plars> didrocks: the other was in messaging app, and the crash was with telephony-service-approver
<dbarth> jdstrand: either we can get a free silo and upload there, or if the CI team is low on silo, we can take it in silo 8
<ogra_> mediascanner is effectively dead, its all mediascanner-2
<didrocks> plars: a touch build starting
<didrocks> plars: yeah
<dbarth> jdstrand: i think developers would prefer to test in isolation first, ie in a new silo
<plars> didrocks: I don't believe you, I only trust imgbot
<plars> :)
<didrocks> :p
<ogra_> lol
<didrocks> come on imgbot!
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<didrocks> I clicked the button :p
<jdstrand> dbarth: I'm fine with whatever works best for people.
<davmor2> ogra_: Shame on you
<ogra_> on me ?
<ogra_> what did i do ?
<sil2100> The mediascanner is dead, long live the mediascanner-2!
<ogra_> ++
<davmor2> ogra_: Call yourself a geek and you don't know the DEFCON levels pffff
<ogra_> lol
<davmor2> ogra_: Never seen Wargames either will be the next line ;)
<ogra_> yeah, and my suggestion trashes asac's beautiful analogy too
<ogra_> davmor2, well, except that wargames has it the wrong way round
<cjwatson> And the real ones aren't zero-based
<ogra_> that too
<davmor2> ogra_: haha
<ogra_> i just want something where i dont have to read the wikipedia article every time i see it :P
<davmor2> cjwatson: Trust you to come in and be all sensible :D
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 284 building (started: 20140409 16:40) ===
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^
<ogra_> there ... stop complaining
<jdstrand> sil2100, Mirv, didrocks: can one of you comment on the oxide request? ^
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> :)
<jdstrand> (when you have a moment)
<didrocks> jdstrand: do you have a line for it? I guess getting that in silo8 will make sense if not
<jdstrand> pft
<jdstrand> sorry, I got excited and forgot to add it
<didrocks> jdstrand: this is for the multimedia double build with codec support?
<jdstrand> let me do that real quick
<didrocks> ahah :)
<jdstrand> didrocks: it is, please other fixes
<jdstrand> let me add a line and then we can talk
<mhr3> robru, silo for 34 pls?
<jdstrand> dbarth: so I am clear, we believe that the ipc change chrisccoulson made will fix the oxide portion of bug #1303676?
<ubot5> bug 1303676 in unity-mir "[webapp-container] when using multiple webapps they crash randomly, if there is only one app remaining, this one starts being replaced when new ones start" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303676
<dbarth> jdstrand: yes, that's what is fix should do
<jdstrand> cool
<dbarth> jdstrand: and then the oom killer should kill us cleanly
<jdstrand> didrocks: ok, line added
<dbarth> and unity8 should be happy too
<Saviq> retoaded, hey, there seems to be an issue with the qmluitests job http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/
<Saviq> retoaded, the machines that could run them seem to be dead for some time now
<didrocks> jdstrand: ok, I would favor landing that separately
<didrocks> jdstrand: there is no need to land anything else in sync?
<retoaded> Saviq, checking
<jdstrand> didrocks: correct. it can land alone
<didrocks> jdstrand: assigning it to you then
<didrocks> jdstrand: sorry, I was finishing my long email :)
<jdstrand> didrocks: ack. I'll watch the page
<jdstrand> didrocks: thanks!
<mhr3> mandel, any progress on the silo?
<didrocks> jdstrand: yw!
<mandel> mhr3, I'll ping sergiusens and will let you know
<Saviq> robru, hey, icanhassilo for row 35? should be a quick landing
<rsalveti> sil2100: didrocks: can someone reconfigure silo 17? added a new MR for mediaplayer-app
<sil2100> rsalveti: hi! Let me take a look
<rsalveti> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> rsalveti: ok, reconfigured, could you check if it's ok now?
<rsalveti> sil2100: sure, thanks!
 * sil2100 EOD now
<sil2100> o/
<Saviq> dammit! missed sil ;)
<retoaded> Saviq, there are some stale processes on s-jenkins preventing the nodes from connecting. the only way to resolve it will be to restart the jenkins service itself on s-jenkins. We are going to schedule that but it might be an hour or three since there are jobs running.
<dbarth> infinity: i think you have the context for account-plugins, is that MP correct for you? https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/account-plugins/fix-maintainer-scripts/+merge/214998
<dbarth> to fix the issue we've had earlier in the day
<Saviq> retoaded, sure, that's ok, thanks
<Saviq> cyphermox, icanhassilo for row 35? got to blocker fixes there
<infinity> dbarth: If I'm the one who rejected it, I honestly don't recall why, or even when.
<dbarth> ah
<infinity> Oh, yes, I remember why now that I'm seeing your merge.
<dbarth> ah (bis)
<infinity> dbarth: I talked to the committer/uploader at the time about the use of dpkg-maintscript-helper without version constraints.
<dbarth> that should have been mardy
<infinity> It was, yes.
<infinity> At least, that sounds right. :P
<dbarth> but then the issue is that i published and with the ignore flag
<dbarth> and so trunk is out of sync as well
<dbarth> so all in all i'm trying to redo an upload that puts us back in a clean state
<infinity> So, which debhelper snippet processes .maintscript?  That's a new one to me.
<cyphermox> Saviq: k, assigning...
<dbarth> dunno, that's greek to me; i'm just going by the previous recommendations i was given
<infinity> installdeb, looks like.
<cjwatson> infinity: dh_installdeb
<dbarth> sil2100, Laney, then robru to interpret those
<cjwatson> I was responsible for that :)
<infinity> cjwatson: grep beat you.
<Saviq> cyphermox, thanks!
<cjwatson> Debian #574443
<ubot5> Debian bug 574443 in debhelper "debhelper: New helper proposal: dh_oldconffiles (or similar name)" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/574443
<infinity> cjwatson: So, that's just raw dpkg-m-h commands, as I read the manpage?
<infinity> cjwatson: Which means it still wants version constraints, it doesn't try to be clever somehow?
<dbarth> i guess it means the MP is fine
<dbarth> i'll re-request a silo then
<infinity> dbarth: No.
<dbarth> oops
<infinity> dbarth: So, that MP has the same problem.  No version constraint on the rm_conffile, which means it will run on every upgrade ever, for no good reason.
<cjwatson> infinity: right
<dbarth> ahhh
<infinity> dbarth: See 'prior-version' in dpkg-maintscript-helper(1)
<cjwatson> infinity: it just saves on errors introduced by people writing maintscript containers for that code when they otherwise don't need to
<infinity> dbarth: What you want there is probably version-you're-about-to-upload~
<cjwatson> right, I said something similar here a few hours back
<cjwatson> 13:23 <cjwatson> just make sure to use the right prior version as it's not entirely intuitive; it's best to identify the first version for which the operation *isn't* required and then append ~ to it
<infinity> dbarth: If that's really hard, due to automagic daily build nonsense giving you versions you don't know in advance, just picking a date "after the latest, and before the current" should work, ish.
<dbarth> so "rm_conffile /etc/signon-ui/webkit-options.d/secure.flickr.com.conf 0.11+14.04.20140401 -- "$@""
<cjwatson> in a .maintscript file, don't include the -- "$@"
<dbarth> ok
<cjwatson> /usr/share/debhelper/autoscripts/maintscript-helper takes care of that
<cyphermox> Saviq: conflicts with silo 2: greeter split, is that expected?
<infinity> cjwatson: the dh_installdeb manpage might want to be vaguely clearer on pointing out that the -- extra params bit isn't needed.
<ogra_> Saviq, LOL !
<Saviq> cyphermox, yes, that one is prep only
<Saviq> ogra_, ?
<cjwatson> infinity: yeah, and it should mention including a version too.  file a bug?
<ogra_> Saviq, so i was hunting donw CI people because that silly two line MP for unity8 upstart failed all the time in jenkins :P
<Saviq> ogra_, right, yeah
<ogra_> Saviq, thanks for just pulling it in
<ogra_> i was slowly starting to rip my hair out :)
<Saviq> ogra_, ;)
<Saviq> ogra_, we'll handle
<ogra_> :)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 284 DONE (finished: 20140409 17:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/284.changes ===
<cyphermox> Saviq: you got silo 4
<Saviq> cyphermox, thanks
<dbarth> cyphermox: can you help with silo 011? (robru is off to an hour or so)
<dbarth> cyphermox: i'd like advice on whether i need to unblock the upload with https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/account-plugins/fix-maintainer-scripts/+merge/214998
<cyphermox> what's with silo 11?
<dbarth> cyphermox: or if i need to add it back, rebuild, re-test and attempt a new landing
<dbarth> cyphermox: facebook api key renewal
<dbarth> got revoked this morning, we're rushing to re-enable the service for users (desktop mostly, but friends app is affected as well)
<dbarth> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1304798
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1304798 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "Unable to access Facebook online account" [Critical,In progress]
<cyphermox> well, as cjwatson said
<cyphermox> you'll want to add your merge request to the silo, rebuild, retest, etc.
<cyphermox> needing to unbreak facebook isn't a reason for short-circuiting the processes we have in place, if they work, and if I'm not told otherwise by $deity
<dbarth> sorry missed that but sure
<cyphermox> as far as I can tell it's not been uploaded yet
<dbarth> i'm not asking to short circuit i'm confirming the process
<dbarth> in that particular case, there was a mistake with the previous landing attempt (my mistake)
<cyphermox> ok
<dbarth> so i don't want to make it worse by going the wrong way ;)
<cyphermox> no problem :)
<dbarth> cyphermox: i think the silo is reconfigured now and building fine
<dbarth> fingers crossed
<dbarth> and thanks all for your help
<mardy> dbarth: hi! I'm here just briefly :-)
<mardy> dbarth: thanks for taking care of that
<sergiusens> cyphermox: robru is the dependency chain preventing me from building unity-scope-click here? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-019-1-build/14/console
<cyphermox> dbarth: np
<sergiusens> mandel: ^^
<cyphermox> sergiusens: moo?
<mardy> dbarth: your MP looks right, just please link your branch to those two bugs, or the changelog won't be updated automatically
<dbarth> mardy: should be fine now, or so i hope
<sergiusens> cyphermox: so I told the build to only build unity-scope-click and it fails saying that the download manager can't build (it failed on ppc)
<cyphermox> sergiusens: isn't that just a test failing?
<cyphermox> ah
<sergiusens> cyphermox: it didn't even dput unity-scope-click :-)
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> did you just add unity-scope-click to the field for packages to rebuild?
<dbarth> mardy: which 2 bugs? i just see one
<Saviq> cyphermox, robru, rsalveti, FWIW, if you need to flush one of my prep silos, please do the infographics first, is easier to recover
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: s-jenkins requires restart to bring slave nodes back online
<cyphermox> right, we're somewhat short right now
<dbarth> mardy: i guess the flickr one and the facebook one
<dbarth> mardy: better now? https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/account-plugins/fix-maintainer-scripts
<cyphermox> sergiusens: you want to do some quick testing of MTP before I ask robru to publish it?
<cyphermox> that one is quite very safe to land anytime
<sergiusens> cyphermox: if davmor2 is still around, I'd like to offhand to him
<cyphermox> k
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: s-jenkins requires restart to bring slave nodes back online
<cyphermox> davmor2 has already tested it I think
<sergiusens> cyphermox: if not, I'll grab it in a bit
<cyphermox> fginther: ah?
<fginther> cyphermox, ?
<cyphermox> fginther: (just curious) why does it need restarting for that, shouldn't those be external processes?
<davmor2> cyphermox: have I, is this the everything but the names showing correctly fix?
<cyphermox> davmor2: the names showing correctly?
<cyphermox> oh right
<cyphermox> davmor2: yes, exactly
<davmor2> yeah I tested it then :)
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> then we'll just be down to asking robru to push the button, since it's my code ;)
<fginther> cyphermox, ah, the slaves are connected via ssh processes. these get wedged for an unknown reason and the defunct ssh process appears to prevent jenkins from starting a new connection.
<cyphermox> fginther: interesting
<fginther> cyphermox, the only way we've found to recover from this is to restart jenkins
<cyphermox> defunct processes shouldn't normally be blocking you from doing much
<cyphermox> but who knows how jenkins really works ;P
<Saviq> cyphermox, do you have an idea on what happens in https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/15/console ? twice already bzr barfed ;(
<Saviq> I can merge it fine locally...
<fginther> cyphermox, right :-)
<cyphermox> Saviq: something broke in the ancestry?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: I missed you comment; yes I did add unity-scope-click to the packages to rebuild; can be seen in the logs and in the build Parameters
<Saviq> cyphermox, not sure how to resolve that, though... it might be related to the in-distro revert...
<sergiusens> cyphermox: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-019-1-build/14/console -> 2014-04-09 15:23:14,956 INFO Adding unity-scope-click MP(s) to prepare
<cyphermox> well then you shouldn't be seeing the others... hold on
<sergiusens> cyphermox: oh, it might be ignoring the empty merge
 * Saviq gives up for now...
<cyphermox> Saviq: I'll deal with sergiusens issue first, it should be simpler
<Saviq> cyphermox, sure, thanks
<cyphermox> Saviq: I'll get right to it next and stage that locally with the scripts
<Saviq> cyphermox, I gtg, if you manage to get it done, please kick a build so that I can test later tonight and ACK for landing
<cyphermox> sure
<Saviq> thanks
<cyphermox> sergiusens: mind if I run the build again?
<Saviq> over'n'out
<cyphermox> Saviq:  / and Ctrl-D? :D
<cyphermox> sergiusens: there is actually something to rebuild there?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: yeah, the empty commit is to make a no change rebuild
<sergiusens> cyphermox: u-d-m broke abi
<cyphermox> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-019-1-build/15/console
<sergiusens> cyphermox: oh, I wasn't doing force rebuild
<cyphermox> that may well be expected, your build might still check whether u-d-m successfully build on all arches
<cyphermox> sergiusens: ftbfs https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172373269/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.unity-scope-click_0.1%2B14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sergiusens> cyphermox: 302 mandel :-)
<cyphermox> ahah ;)
<sergiusens> cyphermox: fwiw, I'm just here to click on 'build' now
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> sweet, I can reproduce Saviq's issue easily
<cyphermox> brb
<mardy> dbarth: approved, thanks
<mhr3> cyphermox, can i get silo for line 34? it should be super quick build+publish
<cyphermox> mhr3: ack
<cyphermox> mandel: did you find anything about the failure from earlier?
<jhodapp> robru, hey, can you kick off a rebuild of media-hub (from an MR push) on silo 017?
<jhodapp> robru, nm, rsalveti is back
<rsalveti> yup, already triggered it
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<dbarth> o/ silo 008 ready for publication
<dbarth> that's webapps for the destkop mostly, but also applicable to phone
<mhr3> cyphermox, forgot about me?
<cyphermox> mhr3: no
<mhr3> cyphermox, so what's the holdup?
<cyphermox> you got silo 20
<cyphermox> robru: around?
<dbarth> o/ silo 003 is also ready to go
<mhr3> ty
<plars> sergiusens: hey, would you be open to adding flo to the default settings.py in phablet-tools? We make use of detect_device from there in the ci scripts. Otherwise we could reimplement detect_device, but that seems kind of a waste.
<sergiusens> plars: no worries, we can add it
<plars> sergiusens: awesome, thanks!
<cyphermox> cool
 * cyphermox goes to grab food, back shortly
<mhr3> cyphermox, sigh, giving up 020, apparently Laney pushed it straight to distro a week ago
<mhr3> how are these things synced?
<mhr3> straight push to trunk without bots?
<dbarth> robru: when you are back, we have silo 008 and 011 which are both ready for landing now; silo-003 may require some special treatment to comb through the packaging changes once more, but the runtime is verified to be working
<tedg> Hello, can someone rebuild silo 13 for me please?
<dbarth> cyphermox: not sure if you can land 008 and 011 or want to review with robru
<dbarth> cyphermox: but can you pass on to him when he returns then
<dbarth> i'm about to eod
<jdstrand> I can actually push 008
<jdstrand> but I want to talk to a landing team person before I do
<jdstrand> robru, cyphermox, rsalveti: can one of you advise me on a silo 8 question?
<dbarth> jdstrand: you're on silo 16
<jdstrand> dbarth: hehe
<jdstrand> I am!
<jdstrand> robru, cyphermox, rsalveti: can one of you advise me on a silo 16 question? :)
<dbarth> jdstrand: i will just log a bug for the things we noticed
<jdstrand> dbarth: ack
<jdstrand> dbarth: can you add this paste to the bug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7228130/
<dbarth> jdstrand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1305317
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1305317 in Oxide "Youtube webapp reads less videos with the new oxideqt-codecs package" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> robru, cyphermox, rsalveti: ok, I am going to have to step away for a few hours. I just wanted your ACK to push silo 16. it works much better at the expense of introducing bug 1305317 on a desktop webapp that has other issues
<ubot5> bug 1305317 in Oxide "Youtube webapp reads less videos with the new oxideqt-codecs package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305317
<rsalveti> lemmesee
<jdstrand> rsalveti: hi!
<jdstrand> basically, with this oxide upload, we can tweak the image seed to install oxideqt-codecs-extra and the grooveshark bug is fixed
<rsalveti> jdstrand: what oxideqt-codecs-extra will gain us?
<jdstrand> in addition, we have greatly improved the bug #1303676
<ubot5> bug 1303676 in unity-mir "[webapp-container] when using multiple webapps they crash randomly, if there is only one app remaining, this one starts being replaced when new ones start" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303676
<jdstrand> rsalveti: so chromium has a compile time flag to build with or without some codecs like mp3 and h264
<dbarth> +1 with jdstrand
<robru> sorry everybody, just got back from the doctor, reading scrollback now
<jdstrand> rsalveti: we did for oxide what we already do for chromium-browser
<rsalveti> oh, right
<rsalveti> and we're not installing them by default anymore
<jdstrand> rsalveti: we build twice-- once with and once without, and ship in two packages
<rsalveti> do we want and can we install them by default?
<jdstrand> so the desktop image will ship with oxideqt-codecs, but I'll add to ubuntu-restricted-addons oxideqt-codecs-extra
<jdstrand> rsalveti: we can't
<rsalveti> right, makes sense
<jdstrand> but the desktop image has a checkbox to install 3rd party codecs like this
<jdstrand> and what I just said will tie in to that
<rsalveti> great
<jdstrand> the phone can just ship them I believe
<rsalveti> not so sure
<jdstrand> we just need to tweak the seed
<rsalveti> that's why we want to use the hwcodecs
<dbarth> rsalveti: it's either that or grooveshark won't work ;)
<rsalveti> so we don't need to ship any other mp3/h264 codecs
<jdstrand> ok, well, then that is a discussion point
<rsalveti> it worked before because webkit was using gstreamer
<rsalveti> and we had a license to use the implementation that was done by fluendo
<jdstrand> aiui, this is in the bowels of the chromium content api
<rsalveti> ideally we could hook this up with our media-hub, that would then use gstreamer
<rsalveti> but that's for later
<jdstrand> I may have mentioned that you and chrisccoulson may want to discuss this point :)
<rsalveti> yeah, there's no way to do hardware accelerated decoding if we do go that path
<rsalveti> we need to use media-hub at least for video playback
<rsalveti> and if we use it also for audio, we're covered
<jdstrand> well, I can saw that on flo it does work quite well (oxideqt-codecs-extra)
<rsalveti> I'm fine with the change itself, but can't give a +1 for the seeds changes (above may paygrade)
<jdstrand> this is google's ffmpeg implementation and I know we have compositing working with oxide in general
<rsalveti> jdstrand: right, but it's software decoding
<jdstrand> I can easily add the one to ubuntu-restricted-addons-- that is what it is for. I will hold off on the touch one
<rsalveti> we want to use media-hub so we can also use hardware decoding for the webapps/browser
<rsalveti> jdstrand: yeah, problem with touch is that we don't have a way for the user to opt-in
<dbarth> and that is ready and available inthe image?
<rsalveti> read license and so on
<tedg> Can someone hit build on silo 013 please?
<rsalveti> dbarth: we're landing media-hub as we speak, but we'd need further work to integrate it on oxide
<dbarth> how fast is that to have oxide call into qt to get media-hub/hw decoding support?
<jdstrand> is this what this bug is about: bug #1249387 ?
<ubot5> bug 1249387 in Oxide "hook Oxide into Ubuntu platform API" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249387
<rsalveti> that's not trivial and not something for 14.04
<dbarth> right
<rsalveti> yeah
<dbarth> so maybe we need to switch back grooveshark to using qtwebkit
<dbarth> and use gstreamer again
<rsalveti> jdstrand: so +1, and please sync with pat tomorrow regarding oxideqt-codecs-extra
<dbarth> technically we still have that path open
<rsalveti> dbarth: if that's feasible, then yeah
<dbarth> jdstrand: ^^?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: ack
<jdstrand> dbarth: I have no problem with that, other than the OOM issue you were seeing (but is greatly improved by this upload anyway)
<dbarth> right
<jdstrand> dbarth: but lets talk to pat tomorrow
<dbarth> and that's hopefully a quick thing to re-enable
<rsalveti> yeah, before deciding re-enable it with webkit
<dbarth> yes
<jdstrand> I will push oxide in the ppa then
<dbarth> about to eod, almost midnight here
<rsalveti> because it's a question of copyright, license, patents and etc
<rsalveti> I know we're covered with the mp3 gst plugin we have
<dbarth> robru: if you read the backlog, silo 008 and 011 are ready
<dbarth> rsalveti: makes sense
<rsalveti> tedg: done
<robru> dbarth, ok, just checking. wow what a hectic day to be afk :-/
<tedg> rsalveti, thanks!
<dbarth> robru: i'll be around for hte next 5 or so if you 've got questions
<dbarth> or catch me for breakfast tomorrow
<robru> dbarth, just looking now
<jdstrand> I will be afk for a while
<robru> dbarth, ok, silo 11 published. checking the other
<jdstrand> I did the Publish step and alerted #ubuntu-release to it (this was discussed earlier)
<rsalveti> jdstrand: thanks
<robru> dbarth, ok, silo 8 published as well. good night!
<dbarth> robru: thank you
<dbarth> will m&c tomorrow
<robru> dbarth, you're welcome!
<robru> mhr3_, do you need help resolving the conflict in silo 20?
<robru> cyphermox, what am I pushing the button on?
<mhr3_> robru, yea, the thing i was trying to land is already in distro, how to sync it up?
<robru> mhr3_, you need to apply this diff as a commit on your branch: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/171586578/ubuntuone-credentials_14.04%2B14.04.20140306_14.04%2B14.04.20140306ubuntu1.diff.gz
<robru> mhr3_, then rebuild and citrain will see that distro is synced.
<robru> mhr3_, (if the diff doesn't apply because those changes are already made, just make sure the changelog entry is present)
<mhr3_> robru, well if it's already in distro i don't need to land it, do i?
<mhr3_> so isn't it enough to just push it to trunk?
<robru> mhr3_, well, yeah, you can push it to trunk too ;-)
<mhr3_> oh wait, trunk is owned by some weird team, i can't push it
<robru> mhr3_, then it should work if you just add it to your branch then.
<mhr3_> not my branch :)
<robru> mhr3_, groan! I guess you have to make a new MP and add it to the list then
<robru> mhr3_, the real irony is that it's all laney's fault. he did a direct upload and then a branch, weird that he wouldn't do either two direct uploads or two branches.
<mhr3_> well... hopefully he'll read this :)
<robru> ;-)
<robru> mhr3_, actually I seem to have access to that trunk if you want me to just do a trunk push
<mhr3_> robru, go ahead, at least i silo can be cleared faster
<mhr3_> s/i/the/
<cyphermox> robru: poke
<robru> mhr3_, no wait... this branch is laney syncing his distro upload already...
<cyphermox> where can I halp?
<robru> cyphermox, hey
<robru> cyphermox, are we go for publish in silo 1?
<mhr3_> robru, but he didn't sync changelog
<cyphermox> I already pushed the button
<robru> mhr3_, yes I guess that's the issue.
<mhr3_> robru, so just push the diff you pasted ^
<robru> mhr3_, i thought they were two distinct changes at first
<robru> mhr3_, sure
<thomi> robru: I wonder if I could please get a silo allocated for row 39?
<robru> thomi, one sec, we're quite low but I'm about to free one
<robru> mhr3_, ok pushed, will free your silo
<thomi> robru: awesome, thanks
<thomi> robru: this should be a fast landing
<mhr3_> robru, thx, marking the mp as merged
<Laney> wait, what did I do
<mhr3_> robru, eh, no permission, if you could pls
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<robru> Laney, not a big deal, I misunderstood at first. basically your manual upload of ubuntuone-credentials was fine, but when you submitted an MP for it as well, the MP should have included the changelog. I fixed it already
<Laney> I did the MP first
<robru> Laney, hmm, then why the direct upload? why not just let CI Train do the upload?
<Laney> took a while to get it approved
<Laney> anyways, sorry if it caused any trouble
<robru> Laney, well, whichever came first, when CI Train tried to build the MP, it failed because the archive contained a changelog entry that wasn't in trunk, so I thought you had done two different things. but they were the same change, so it was funny ;-) no worries, all fixed now
<Laney> I figured the next CI train landing would generate the changelog and that wouldn't matter
<Laney> i.e. that you could overwrite the one in the archive
<robru> Laney, CI Train does generate the changelog when it's building an MP into distro. but when distro  contains a changelog entry that isn't already in trunk, it gets confused.
<Laney> fair enough
<robru> Laney, that was an option too, but generally the distro changelogs should be considered sacrosanct, better to sync distro's changelog into trunk than to overwrite distro's changelog with a generated one
<robru> (is my understanding)
<robru> (not that I need to lecture you about distro changelogs)
<Laney> I don't consider it a problem personally (we remove changelogs all the time for syncs and merges where people don't keep them), but either way works
<robru> Laney, ok great.
<Laney> if it makes life easier for you then I'll try to remember in future
<robru> Laney, yeah, easiest possible thing for me is just don't do distro uploads outside of ci train ;-)
<robru> obviously it's not always possible, no worries.
<robru> bregma, you got silo 9
<robru> bfiller, you got silo 15
<robru> thomi, you got silo 20 ;-)
<bregma> woo-hoo! the party starts now!
<thomi> robru: thanks
<thomi> robru: not sure if this is a known bug or not, but after doing the auth dance on ci-train, the login service sends me back to a broken URL (https://job/landing-020-1-build/build?delay=0sec)
<thomi> I can work around it, but it's a PITA
<robru> thomi, hmm, I haven't seen that specifically, but I do sometimes have some hiccups when logging in
<thomi> robru: it's 100% reproducible for me
<thomi> I encountered it in the last landing as well, so it's been around for a few days at least
<robru> thomi, what are the steps? click a link from the spreadsheet, it redirects to 2fa, then redirects back to the wrong place?
<thomi> exactly
<bregma> oh yeah, it's a clicky clickfest
<bregma> keeps it lively
<robru> bregma, thomi: for me, I usually see the 2fa, then it sends me back to the right page, then I click 'build', but it doesn't start the build, it just redirects around and then back to the same page, so I end up having to click build twice.
<robru> not sure who to raise that with, i'll email didrocks
<thomi> robru: oh, I have that as well, but that's not so annoying
<bregma> 2fa brings me to an invalid page, then click build then click build
<thomi> reminds me of that Warren Zevon song "My shit's f***ed up"
<thomi> :)
<robru> thomi, lol. well I once got redirected to something like citrain.ubuntu.com/openid and it 404'd but that was only once or twice. not something I can reproduce.
<ToyKeeper> Okay, need a tag to help keep track of which bugs are currently considered promotion blockers.
<ToyKeeper> touch-blocker?  promotion-blocker?
<ToyKeeper> qa-touch-blocker?
<robru> ToyKeeper, I like that last one
<ToyKeeper> This is so a script can automate a bunch of searching and reporting.
<robru> ToyKeeper, excellent
<ToyKeeper> Otherwise, /me fails with ETOOMANYBUGS
<robru> ToyKeeper, yeah, if it weren't for didier's daily emails with the bug lists, I'd be lsot
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, me too.
<ToyKeeper> I expect I'll put this up under my domain, at least for now...  something like http://qlbr.toykeeper.net/phablet-blockers  (after I add the code for it)
<robru> ToyKeeper, what code? launchpad can already search on bug tags?
<ToyKeeper> Ever tried to do a LP search on 80 different projects all at once?
<ToyKeeper> It's great for individual projects, or sometimes even for projects arranged into a hierarchy.  Not so much for a collection of less-organized projects.
<robru> ToyKeeper, hmmm
<robru> ToyKeeper, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qa-touch-blocker seems fine to me
<ToyKeeper> Ooh, global LP search?  How long has that existed?  :)
<robru> ToyKeeper, admittedly I had to hand-craft the URL but it gives the desired result, doesn't it? ;-)
<ToyKeeper> ish
<ToyKeeper> It returns two more bugs than I expected...  now figuring out why.
<ToyKeeper> Searching just within ubuntu, I got one less than expected.
<robru> ToyKeeper, the global search is probably cached, it might not update the results immediately or something.
<ToyKeeper> Looks like it's reporting once per project, rather than once per bug ID.
<cjwatson> It'll be once per task.
<thomi> cihelp - it looks like the autopilot gatekeeper job might be stuck? http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/105/label=mako-06/console
<thomi> is mako-06 down perhaps?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-10
<thomi> doanac: any ideas? ^^
<Saviq> cyphermox, so what's the verdict, did we make a mess of our MPs? what's up?
<cyphermox> Saviq: yeah, something's broken and I don't know how to fix it
<cyphermox> it's an issue with bzr
<cyphermox> Saviq: I recommend asking the bazaar/launchpad wizards
<Saviq> cyphermox, maybe I'll try and rebase/overwrite the branch again...
<Saviq> cyphermox, locally I can merge it on trunk no problem..
<cyphermox> doesn't work here
<cyphermox> I get the exact same error
<Saviq> cyphermox, what do you do?
<cyphermox> are you really trying to merge your branch into lp:unity8?
<Saviq> cyphermox, let me try branching anew
<Saviq> cyphermox, huh, indeed, fresh branch and push doesn't work
<Saviq> cyphermox, let's see if I can fix
<Saviq> cyphermox, fook, clean new commit doesn't work, either ¿?
 * Saviq tries a different branch dest
<Saviq> ;|
<Saviq> ok, giving up
<cyphermox> yeah, something's geniunely broke
<cyphermox> beb
<cyphermox> *brb
<thomi> plars: any idea what's up with http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/105/label=mako-06/console ? seems stuck
<cjohnston> mako 6 appears down
<thomi> well, that would explain it
<thomi> cjohnston: Is there a different device I can use in the meantime?
<cjohnston> not sure and I don't have time to investigate that right now.. sorry
<thomi> :(
<robru> ugh, the firefox warning about unresponsive scripts is itself unresponsive.
<robru> alright, well I guess I'll just let that run while I go for dinner. back in a bit (but less than 4 hours this time, promise)
<bregma> robru, when you return from noshing, landing-009 has passed its testing and is ready for you to hit the "publish" button
<cyphermox> bregma: ok, looking
<bregma> cyphermox, shouldn't you be relaxing and getting ready for bed or something?
<cyphermox> I should be dying anytime now
<cyphermox> my cold seems to just be getting worse
<cyphermox> I may have caught ebola or something
<bregma> ah, you need medication
<cyphermox> at that point, I'll be relaxing ;)
<bregma> doesn't make you better but if you sleep through it you don't suffer as much
<cyphermox> ah, I've taken medication. I just got back from a quick bike ride to go buy two old straight razors :)
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> too much to do though, can't exactly just sleep through the week
<bregma> next week it will ne OK for that
<bregma> *be
<cyphermox> hehe yeah :P
<cyphermox> err, has that silo been carefully tested for the 7 button thing?
<cyphermox> seems like something with a high risk of regression
<cyphermox>  bregma: done
<veebers> robru, cyphermox: Hey, can I get someone to destroy silo-12 (libautopilot-qt) for me please? That's not going to get done anytime soon and you'll probably need the silos
<cyphermox> veebers: ack
<veebers> cyphermox: thanks
<cyphermox> veebers: in progress
<bfiller> cyphermox: can I get a silo assigned for line 38 please?
<cyphermox> bfiller: don't you already have landing 15 for it?
<cyphermox> re: - fix copying the text message
<cyphermox> - linkify phone numbers urls correctly in messages
<cyphermox> - avoid showing the thread view at startup when launching messaging-app from other apps ?
<bfiller> cyphermox: oh yes, didn't see this on the main sheet
<cyphermox> cool :)
<bfiller> cyphermox: thanks, just need to refresh I guess
<cyphermox> yeah, wasn't sure if it was an number error or a spreadsheet error or what
<cyphermox> well, all good if everyone has their silos
 * cyphermox wants to go sleep
<cyphermox> seems like my laptop is about to run out of battery too
 * cyphermox logs off now
<cyphermox> hopefully robru will be back shortly to deal with any other requests
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 285 building (started: 20140410 02:05) ===
<plars> thomi: uhoh, I'm looking into it
<thomi> thanks plars
<plars> thomi: sorry for the delay, I'm feeling pretty ill tonight
<plars> thomi: this got a very strange problem that I haven't seen in a long while
<plars> thomi: I think the device is up, but with the adb id of 0123456789ABCDEF
<thomi> O.0
<plars> thomi: something went very very wrong during device flash
<thomi> I suppose now I can't re-run the job either huh?
<plars> thomi: I'm going to move it so you can rerun
<plars> thomi: mind killing the old one first?
<plars> thomi: actually nm
<plars> I'm there already
<plars> thomi: it's done, just rerun it
<thomi> plars: awesome, thanks
<plars> thomi: I'll file a ticket for mako-06, it will likely need to be reflashed
<thomi> cool
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 285 DONE (finished: 20140410 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/285.changes ===
<robru> back, bah. anybody need anything?
<Mirv> morning
<rsalveti> Mirv: morning, can I get a silo for 41?
<rsalveti> just so I can update the symbols for all archs at the same time, before uploading it to the archive
<Mirv> rsalveti: hey. landing-001.
<rsalveti> Mirv: thanks!
 * Mirv cleans a ready silo for jdstrand to get back to at least 2 free silos
<Mirv> aha, there goes my qtdeclarative landing... well, needs a rebuild, should be fine otherwise if I get tests passing.
<Mirv> rsalveti: you bypassed my landing!! :D no serious harm should be done as I'm testing the functionality already, and I just need to merge your changes and bump to ubuntu15
<rsalveti> Mirv: oh, sorry, didn't check if we had a silo for it
<Mirv> yeah no problem, time is of essence and yours was a packaging only change
<rsalveti> wanted to get both in asap before the freeze for the emulator
<rsalveti> will check next time
<Mirv> there's a blocker fix for unity8 brewing, although it seems I'll again have some "fun" validating all the APs
<Mirv> so it'll take at least the time it takes to rebuild before I'm done testing
<rsalveti> right, yeah
<rsalveti> testing that is painful
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, as we are low in silos, I bypassed it for request 40 (as it's only the meta-package, can't be blocked by anything)
<Mirv> ok
 * Mirv notes that he's trying to do a little bit of patch piloting today too, while testing qtdeclarative etc at the same time
<didrocks> good luck Mirv!
<didrocks> Mirv: your qtdeclarative landing is for bug #1300326, right?
<ubot5> bug 1300326 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Shell randomly freezes with grey tint" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300326
<didrocks> Mirv: seems so, I guess this one needs QA sign off as they were the ones getting it, wdyt?
<didrocks> to validate this fix
<Mirv> didrocks: yes. right, I thought it sounded like "isolated blocker fix" so I set it to no, but ok.
<Mirv> and with qtdeclarative it's of course hard to say how isolated it is
<didrocks> Mirv: I would like a counter-signing that it's really "fixed", does it make sense?
<Mirv> so I'll complete the AP test results and then we need to know which QA person to get to test
<Mirv> makes sense
<didrocks> ok, let me turn the switch :)
<didrocks> Mirv: it will be omer
<sil2100> Morning o/
<didrocks> omer and ToyKeeper are the QA signers
<didrocks> hey sil2100!
<Mirv> ok, good to know
<Mirv> and hey sil2100
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, I need help https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/15/console
<Saviq> didrocks, I made https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/resync-820-revert/+merge/215006 with the revert, but bzr falls over trying to merge it… maybe you could submit your own…
<didrocks> Saviq: because mine will be better than yours! :p
<Saviq> didrocks, of course it will
<didrocks> I saw Mirv worked on it, do you know Mirv what's up with that?
<didrocks> Saviq: from what I read, to reproduce the isue
<didrocks> issue*
<didrocks> I can bzr branch lp:unity8
<Saviq> didrocks, I was able to reproduce it
<didrocks> and try to merge your branch?
<Saviq> didrocks, just no idea what to do about it
<didrocks> and bzr doesn't like it?
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, just fresh branch lp:unity8 and merge the other one
<didrocks> Saviq: let me try as well then
<mhr3_> mandel, still red?
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, got the same sad crash
<didrocks> vila: bzr is buggy! ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: oh, did you use import source?
<Saviq> didrocks, no
<didrocks> interesting that there is package-import@ubuntu.com-20140404150300-0xp8y8dvla8moc4v
<didrocks> as the rev id
<mhr3_> sil2100, can i get ignore conflicts for line 29?
<Saviq> didrocks, one thing that could've caused that
<vila> didrocks: news at 11 ;)
<vila> didrocks: what happened ?
<didrocks> vila: heh
<Saviq> didrocks, is I did try to cherry-pick from lp:ubuntu/unity8
<didrocks> Saviq: oh
<Saviq> didrocks, but that failed, and so I just patched
<didrocks> Saviq: so yeah, that's it
<didrocks> patched?
<didrocks> like bzr branch lp:unity8
<didrocks> patch -p0 < …
<Saviq> yeah
<didrocks> bzr commit?
<didrocks> weird
<Saviq> didrocks, but I'm doing colocated branches
<didrocks> ahah
<sil2100> mhr3_: let me see what that component is
<didrocks> yeah, can explain
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, let's start afresh
<Saviq> didrocks, but I tried with a non-colo branch, too
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm worried lp:unity8 got b0rked somehow
<didrocks> Saviq: let me try and not bother in case it works, ok?
<vila> didrocks, Saviq : I read various hints that something broke but no traceback so far
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah
<sil2100> mhr3_: hm, we're a bit low on silos now anyway - did you have a talk with Sergio beforehand?
<didrocks> vila: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7229771/
<mhr3_> sil2100, he's hogging it since yesterday, and it's just an abi rebuild
<vila> didrocks: urgh and package-import....
<didrocks> vila: yeah, I guess Saviq's colo-branch is playing with him :p
<Saviq> didrocks, but I tried a clean one, too, and a different location... maybe not a clean-and-different location, though...
<didrocks> Saviq: maybe mixed repo?
<didrocks> yeah, let me try afresh
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<vila> yeah, most probably mixed repos which is hard to track properly...
<didrocks> Saviq: thank me only if it works :p
<didrocks> vila: yeah, I'll bother you if my "trying from something fresh" doesn't work
<vila> didrocks: ack
<sil2100> mhr3_: hm, right, let me assign you a silo once we have some free - let's just inform sergio that they'll have to rebuild once this lands
<vila> didrocks: switching off for now
<mhr3_> sil2100, i'll ping him once he appears
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, my branch is better than yours :p
<didrocks> working locally
<Saviq> \o/
<didrocks> let me MP that
<didrocks> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity8/backport-latest-release/+merge/215100
<didrocks> Saviq: and stop using random plugins! I'm sure you are the kind of guy having the windows closing with fire in compiz!
 * didrocks runs…
<Saviq> didrocks, random!
<didrocks> ;)
<Saviq> it's _the_ thing that makes me not cry every time I've to use bzr :P
 * Saviq needs to clean the tags once again...
<didrocks> oh, sorry
<didrocks> forgot the tag
<didrocks> let me do it
<didrocks> Saviq: done
<Saviq> didrocks, no I meant the old lp:unity tags that creep up on us everywhere
<didrocks> oh yeah
<Saviq> someone somewhere has a branch, and that ultimately ends up in trunk...
<didrocks> the issue is that tagged are not versionned AFAIK
<didrocks> so yeah, they are coming back
<Saviq> yup
<Mirv> didrocks: Saviq: I left it at that phase I described in my second e-mail.
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, fresh branch from didrocks helped
 * Saviq probably shouldn't have colocated lp:ubuntu/unity8 with trunk
<Mirv> right..
<Mirv> great!
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I guess that's what mixed your repo
<Saviq> Mirv, can you please delete your test branches from https://code.launchpad.net/unity8 ?
<didrocks> Saviq: you are handling that + the rebuild (and we'll get the new unity8 today?)
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> so it will solve 2 of the blockers, right?
<didrocks> the empty space blablabla
<didrocks> and the crash due to python3 test switch?
<sil2100> \o/
<Saviq> didrocks, humpf, it's uploaded the version from the revert https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/16/console ?
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, those two are gone
<Saviq> didrocks, another one will go with qtdeclarative when someone ACKs it
<didrocks> Saviq: ah, timp told us there was only one commit
<didrocks> Saviq: I didn't recheck on that one :/
<didrocks> Saviq: no, there was only one commit: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/820
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, there was
<Saviq> didrocks, that's fine
<Saviq> didrocks, but I mean the version that the silo uploaded was .is., not sure what to do with that?
<Mirv> Saviq: ok :D
<didrocks> Saviq: oh right
<Mirv> gosh this multitaskingness
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, do you want me to suggest a new MP for that?
<mandel> mhr3_, is not red, we are testing the silo atm
<mandel> mhr3_, it will take some time because is a big landing in terms of telephony (ofono, nm, udm and mms)
<mhr3_> mandel, looks pretty red to me in the spreadsheet, anyway we'll be building click in another silo, you might need to rebuild if we land it first
<mandel> mhr3_, is probably red in the spreadsheet because unity-scope-click does not compile correctly on ppc
<Saviq> didrocks, or the same
<mandel> mhr3_, we did take a look and that project has never landed in that arch and therefore we are ignore it, the rest of the projects are ok
<didrocks> Saviq: right, let me push it to the same
<mhr3_> mandel, 2014-04-10 03:53:08,196 ERROR Conflicts when attempting to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/nuntium/restart_and_start into previous merged + https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/nuntium/trunk.
<mhr3_> that's why it's red ^
<didrocks> Saviq: pushed, you can rebuild
<mandel> mhr3_, oh, that probably was while I was sleep... :-/
<mandel> mhr3_, anyway, if you are in a huge hurry just ask for and exception and we will rebuild, for us is not a pita
<mhr3_> mandel, yea, that's what i did
<mandel> mhr3_, ack, as soon as it lands in trunk let me know and I'll merge the branch we are using and no harm done :)
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<mhr3_> mandel, sure
<mhr3_> i'd just want that silo
<mandel> mhr3_, what do you mean?
<mhr3_> mandel, nvm, just ranting about unavailability of silos
<mandel> mhr3_, oh, nothing I can do there.. we have a number of people testing, AFAIK click scope and udm are fine but we need to land everything at once, sorry
<mhr3_> nw, that was a general rant, not aimed at you
<ogra_> popey, davmor2, could you check a webapp on a recent image ? i see crappy transparent headers
<davmor2> ogra_: I think it is the uitk change
<ogra_> crap
<ogra_> i dont want any header in my webapps
<davmor2> samething on google plus
<ogra_> dbarth, do you know if there is a switch in webapp-container to switch that off ?
<popey> yes, that looks terrible.. http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-10-094940.png
 * ogra_ guesses we need one
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 286 building (started: 20140410 08:55) ===
<Saviq> didrocks, grammar nazi https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/18/console ?
<didrocks> that's vila's fix btw!
<didrocks> let me fix it
<vila> didrocks: ???
<vila> oh, *that* fix
<didrocks> vila: yeah, seems line can be empty sometimes
<vila> didrocks: yeah, looking at the code, the line can be truncated before reaching that, leaving an empty line, curious to see the original line, just a bullet but nothing else ?
<didrocks> vila: yeah
<didrocks> in debian/changelog
<didrocks> anyway, let me do an easy fix for Saviq
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_: what am I doing wrong apt-get install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme=0.1.46+14.04.20140404.1.is.0.1.46+14.04.20140404-0ubuntu1 qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin:armhf=0.1.46+14.04.20140404.1.is.0.1.46+14.04.20140404-0ubuntu1
<vila> didrocks: note that the '.' is required or bad things happen later, so probably removing that empty bullet is the way to go ? Not sure without seeing the changlog
<ogra_> davmor2, drop the :armhf
<vila> didrocks: that's the first time this triggers right ?
<didrocks> vila: yeah
<davmor2> ogra_: E: Version '0.1.46+14.04.20140404.1.is.0.1.46+14.04.20140404-0ubuntu1' for 'ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme' was not found
<davmor2> E: Version '0.1.46+14.04.20140404.1.is.0.1.46+14.04.20140404-0ubuntu1' for 'qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin' was not found
<ogra_> then pull the debs from lp
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<didrocks> Saviq: rerun, it should pass now
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> (deployed the fix)
<didrocks> yw
 * om26er waves
<didrocks> hey om26er!
<om26er> Hi didrocks
<sil2100> om26er: hello o/
<om26er> oh hi sil2100, its been a while I last IRC'd you :)
<sil2100> ;)
<dbarth> ogra_: reading
<dbarth> ogra_: transparent headers? wow, i need to upgrade, still i'm on #283 i think
<ogra_> ah
<dbarth> ogra_: which webapp in particular is showing that?
<ogra_> well i assume they are supposed to not be transparent one day ... though i still dont want to have headers in my webapps
<ogra_> all of them
<ogra_> everything using a webapp-container
<dbarth> ogra_: btw, i just suppressed 16 running webapps, so the OOM killer is way kinder to us now
<ogra_> most webapps i use already have their own header ... adding another one just eats your content space
<veebers> didrocks: hey how's it going? FYI, I've just set silo-20 to testing done. I also had the silo for libautopilot-qt reverted earlier today as that wasn't going to get done in a timely fashion so thought that I should free up the silo
<ogra_> dbarth, well, i just had 7 crash on me
<dbarth> ogra_: uh
<dbarth> ogra_: so for example, i open the guardian
<didrocks> veebers: excellent! I guess you tested the fix and didn't impact any AP test, right?
<dbarth> ogra_: i do you get the transparent header?
<ogra_> dbarth, most likely, i dont have the guardian installed (the ports to the new api of mine arent in the store until i know they work fine)
<dbarth> ah there is a new image, so i guess i will flash clean the device and ping back
<veebers> didrocks: aye, hence the testing to done :-) I linked to the 3 gatekeeper jobs that we ran to check the testing in the silo comments. The friends app failed to settle first time around so ran just those ones, and they passed
<ogra_> dbarth, you even get it in the G+ app
<dbarth> ogra_: downloadig 285 right now
<didrocks> veebers: perfect, publishing then! thanks for the head's up!
<veebers> didrocks: awesome thanks :-)
<veebers> right, now to hit the sack. Have a good one
<ogra_> dbarth, seems to come from ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/285.changes
<didrocks> ogra_: dbarth: isn't something linked to latest oxide needed?
<dbarth> ogra_: do you see it in the browser as well?
<didrocks> (just to check)
<ogra_> ah, havent tried
<dbarth> didrocks: it's already in 285?
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks: man that was harder than it should of been.  Right downgraded those two and now I have no header \0/
<dbarth> apparently not
<didrocks> davmor2: no oxide
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> dbarth: ^
<dbarth> ok
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, as suspected
<dbarth> ok, toolkit
<dbarth> hmm, so 285 not a good one to upgrade to ;)
<ogra_> dbarth, if thats a new standard for webapps, can we please have a switch in webapp-container that allows to disable it ?
<dbarth> it's not
<dbarth> i guess this is the bottom bar becoming a header
<ogra_> well, i can imagine it is for disabling the bottom toolbar
<dbarth> in the particular case of webapps, that's
<ogra_> which is on the plan ... moving all back buttons to the top left etc
<dbarth> puzzling
<dbarth> bottom bar sucks on the desktop, but is nice to not have in the way for phone
<dbarth> life is complicated
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well i'm more concerned about having the back button in an unreachable place now
<dbarth> ogra_: are you?! ;)
<ogra_> (but i expressed that on the ML loud enough already :P )
<sil2100> om26er: there seems to be one silo ready for QA sign-off it seems o/
<Mirv> yep, finally got finished with AP testing...
<om26er> sil2100, okay, I am on it
<sil2100> om26er: thank you :)
<sil2100> Mirv: o/
<didrocks> om26er: do you have any question on the process btw?
<didrocks> om26er: is everything clear for you?
<Saviq> didrocks, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/19/console
<om26er> sil2100, btw I don't see unity8 in here https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-014
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, but why why oh why…
<didrocks> let me check what it generated
<didrocks> Saviq: sorry man :/
<Mirv> om26er: it's a qtdeclarative fix that fixes unity8 :)
<Mirv> sorry, I improve the description
<sil2100> didrocks, Saviq: yeah, I also was checking that, been wondering if your empty changelog entry (even though UNRELEASED) isn't causing any trouble
<om26er> aah interesting
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, I know what to do
<om26er> didrocks, things are clear for now, if i have question i'll ask you. I am sure there will be many
<didrocks> om26er: sure, do not hesitate!
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm sure my run will work :p
<didrocks> Saviq: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/20/console FYI
<om26er> sil2100, when it says 'run all AP's and compare results to dashboard' tests for all apps or unity8 only ?
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm sure you get additional points in the jobs, no question there :P
<didrocks> Saviq: shhhhh :p
<didrocks> om26er: ToyKeeper: so, also, it seems you review how the test plan is strong as well
<didrocks> om26er: ToyKeeper: for assigned silos that have needs QA testing, review the plan (even before it's executed)
<sil2100> om26er: all apps sadly...
<om26er> sil2100, fun! ;)
<sil2100> om26er: and some general dogfooding I would say ;)
<didrocks> om26er: it's up to you to assess risks and gain
<didrocks> and checking that while the test plan is ok
<davmor2> didrocks: oh just a heads up I'm off tomorrow \o/
<popey> didrocks: also heads up, I'll be afk this afternoon.
<didrocks> davmor2: oh, enjoy!
<didrocks> popey: oh, enjoy!
<didrocks> :p
<popey> ⍨
<popey> going to talk about ubuntu sdk to js people ☻
<om26er> didrocks, ok, will do. qtdeclarative test plan in this case seems to be extended enough, given it asks for all autopilot tests to run.
<popey> so don't break the sdk today please ☻
<sil2100> ;p
<dbarth> popey: js people, who?
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: so, most of the UNAPPROVED stuff got pushed thanks to seb128 and the release team (cjwatson), so soon we should have many m&c and some free silos
<sil2100> mhr3_: ^
<mhr3_> \o/
<didrocks> om26er: thanks! maybe turn in green the test plans that needs QA sign off that you agree with?
<didrocks> ToyKeeper: when you come back, if you can do the same
<sil2100> sergiusens: hi! How's work going with silo 19? I'm asking because there's mhr3_'s unity-scope-click landing that we're considering allocating a silo, which would require a rebuild of that project once any of those silos lands
<popey> dbarth: http://asyncjs.com/ these people
<didrocks> om26er: ToyKeeper: and then, turn in red + add a comment for those you disagree/not full enough
<didrocks> popey: good luck!
<mhr3_> sil2100, sergiusens, already talked to mandel about it, he said it's fine, afterall it's just a rebuild
<sergiusens> sil2100: mhr3_can you coordinate that with mandel?
<sergiusens> great
<mandel> sergiusens, yes, no problem
<sil2100> Excellent
<sil2100> Now let's just wait a moment for the proposed flood to happen
<dbarth> popey: oh cool
<dbarth> popey: i can share my html5 slides also if you want
<popey> dbarth: that would be great! Thank you!
<dbarth> popey: sent, feel free to copy/paste/chang
<dbarth> e
<dbarth> sil2100: hi, have some good news from release?
<popey> thanks
<dbarth> sil2100: ah yeah, moving to proposed, that sounds better
<dbarth> cool
<dbarth> let me know when i can m&c
<sil2100> :)
<Mirv> sil2100: yep, noticed, very nice
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 286 DONE (finished: 20140410 10:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/286.changes ===
<ogra_> wow, that was a fast build
<davmor2> ogra_: nothing else building I bet
<ogra_> well, usually nothing else builds at the cron build either
<ogra_> yet the last one took 30min longer
<Mirv> sil2100: cleaning!
<ogra_> hmm, the upgrade UI crashed again for me
<ogra_> (it keeps running but the progressbar and all other UI elements vanish)
<ogra_> (eventually i get the restart dialog)
<ogra_> davmor2, popey ^^
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll start from the bottom o/
<ogra_> happens when you swipe up and down in the free area (so that the screen doesnt suspen)
<ogra_> +d
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks
<popey> ogra_: same
<ogra_> great
<popey> oh, hang on
<popey> nope, it rebooted while I looked away
<popey> I'm on #286 now
<Mirv> sil2100: I stopped for a little while to check actual LP status
<ogra_> ah, sad ...
 * ogra_ would like to see someone reproduce it before wiling a bug
<ogra_> *filing
<Mirv> sil2100: do you see anything funny?
<popey> ogra_: just upgraded mako and flo
<sil2100> Mirv: what do you mean?
<davmor2> ogra_: I know I have imgbot as a highlight :)
<Mirv> sil2100: well, it seems to me not everything is really migrated, or at least not all tools say so
<sil2100> hmmmm
<ogra_> davmor2, ?
<sil2100> Mirv: right, LP source doesn't show those pckages in the archive, nor in -proposed
<Mirv> all the releases are there in last uploads
<ogra_> davmor2, i was pinging about the bug i described :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: which packages?
<ogra_> not about the new image ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: D'oh sorry :)
<Mirv> cjwatson: autopilot for example
<sil2100> Mirv: and rmadison says they're still in -proposed
<sil2100> cjwatson: nux as well
<Mirv> cjwatson: account-plugins
<sil2100> Mirv: did we by accident found a bug in citrain -proposed migration analysis?
<sil2100> ;/
<cjwatson> those are migrating at the moment.  you get that "neither in release nor in proposed" effect when it's copied the publication to proposed and deleted the old one from release, but hasn't yet actually published to release
<sil2100> cjwatson: ah, phew
<cjwatson> IOW it's fine
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, that makes sense, thanks for the explaination
<Mirv> I've never seen it happening like that, but let's wait a cycle
<cjwatson> not ready to build an image from yet, but it's fine to merge-and-clean
<cjwatson> Mirv: always happens exactly like that every time
<cjwatson> Mirv: you must just not have looked at the right times :)
<didrocks> yeah, nothing really new here :)
<Mirv> cjwatson: right, and now it does seem familiar on the /trusty/ sub-page
<Mirv> didrocks: but CI Train thought they were migrated in release pocket
<cjwatson> it's much clearer if you look at +publishinghistory
<cjwatson> Mirv: they are, just pending publication
<didrocks> right
<Mirv> oh, so CI Train is faster than rmadison basically?
<didrocks> and so, the migration is done
<cjwatson> if you look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins/+publishinghistory, well, now it says Published, but in the window in question the top entry would have said Pending
<didrocks> CI Train uses the LP api
<cjwatson> Mirv: ci-train looks at the publishing history; rmadison (intentionally) looks at the publisher *output*
<cjwatson> there's a fairly long-running job in between those two things to actually publish packages and indices to disk
<didrocks> yeah, so it's good from a landing pov, not for starting an image build pov
<Mirv> I got confused by the https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins and the fact that https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/trusty-changes/2014-April/thread.html still isn't updated
<cjwatson> Mirv: use "View full publishing history" at top right, it's much clearer for this kind of thing
<Mirv> ok
<cjwatson> and corresponds fairly closely to what ci-train is looking at
<ogra_> dbarth, hey, apps seem to respawn now !
<Mirv> I've too accustomed on getting the latest /trusty/ links from the mailing list archives, so that when there's something amiss there I get confused by the multitude of pages
<cjwatson> yeah, I never trust the mailing list archives for anything
<ogra_> dbarth, but they get totally out of order in the app switcher when doing that
<cjwatson> all kinds of ways those can go wrong
<ogra_> dbarth, aww ... and they pop up in your face if you switched to another one while an app was re-loading
<ogra_> dbarth, it is definitely a lot better having them respawn though
<ogra_> hmm, one crashed now
<sil2100> mhr3_: assigned a silo for you, as we'll have many new ones soon
<ogra_> wow, so i see 5 webapps open ... the processlist only shows two ...
<mhr3_> sil2100, finally! :)
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ps ax|grep -c oxide
<ogra_> 134
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ps ax|grep -c webapps
<ogra_> 1
<ogra_> dbarth, ^^^
<ogra_> (i see 5 apps open in the UI though ... switching between them seems to restart them)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ps ax|grep -c oxide
<ogra_> 163
<ogra_> thats after switching between the apps a few times
<ogra_> so the number of oxide processes grows
<dbarth> ogra_: grep for webapp (without s
<ogra_> i just rebooted, the device got unusable
<ogra_> gimme a moment
<dbarth> ok
<seb128>  sil2100, Mirv: stack of free silos ;-)
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ps ax|grep -c webapp
<ogra_> 7
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ps ax|grep -c oxide
<ogra_> 31
<ogra_> thats what i have right after starting all the apps
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> seb128: assigning stuff for you now
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<seb128> sil2100, there is l19 a bit up in the list which is ready: yes as well btw (just changed it earlier today)
<dbarth> seb128: free silos?! yummy
<dbarth> ogra_: 7 apps, the numbers are consistent with what i had yesterday
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ps ax|grep -c oxide
<ogra_> 46
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ps ax|grep -c webapp
<ogra_> 6
<dbarth> 1 webapp-container master process and oxide spawns ~4 processes each
<ogra_> this is after playing a while
<ogra_> (just switching with the app switcher
<ogra_> )
<dbarth> ogra_: can you pastebin a top in forest mode, os a pstree?
<dbarth> i want to see if there are orphan oxide-renderers
<dbarth> (and the count seems to indicate that as well)
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ps ax|grep -c oxide
<ogra_> 66
<ogra_>  
<ogra_> after a few more switches between the apps
<ogra_> yep, getting you the data ... one sec
<sil2100> seb128: I'll look at that one as well
<sil2100> np :)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: there is a new option in the menu (if you refresh the spreadsheet) to archive content
<ogra_> dbarth, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7230191/
<sil2100> didrocks: yay \o/ Awesome :)
<dbarth> ogra_: ugh, that's bad
<dbarth> ogra_: how do you "play" with the apps?
<dbarth> just switching between them?
<didrocks> om26er: so, maybe I wasn't clear enough the first tim
<dbarth> or you kill them
<ogra_> dbarth, i use the right edge switcher ...
<didrocks> om26er: in addition to the test plan for the components, we need as well to ensure that all reverse dependency test plan (things impacted by it) are run
<didrocks> ToyKeeper: as well FYI ^
<dbarth> ogra_: hmm, just that?
<ogra_> dbarth, just constantly switching between them... at some ppoint the first one starts to crash ...and then they start re-dordering all the time
<om26er> didrocks, I am running tests for all apps so I think that qualifies as reverse dependency test plan ?
<dbarth> ogra_: hmm
<dbarth> om26er: on image 285?
<didrocks> om26er: well, some test plan, like unity8 has additional manual tests
<dbarth> ogra_: sorry, image 285?
<ogra_> indeed
<didrocks> om26er: so you need to ask the lander to do that as well, in addition to you
<didrocks> om26er: so that we have good coverage
<dbarth> ok, so i need to upgrade to this in the end
<didrocks> om26er: is it clear enough?
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/unity8$ adb shell COLUMNS=600 ps ax|grep -c oxide
<ogra_> 95
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/unity8$ adb shell COLUMNS=600 ps ax|grep -c webapp
<ogra_> 2
<dbarth> ogra_: trying on 286 as it's the new cool
<ogra_> (i didnt stop any app on purpose)
<dbarth> but i will try to confirm your observations
<om26er> didrocks, yes it is, there are manual test plans for all apps as well, so the lander need to run them as well ?
<ogra_> dbarth, err, sorry, 286 here
<didrocks> om26er: yeah, lander and you
<ogra_> (the very latest)
<dbarth> ok
<didrocks> om26er: ideally (but let's forget for that one as it's quite late), you only start when the lander has done it as well
<om26er> Mirv, ping
<didrocks> om26er: do you have coverage with ToyKeeper in your evening? Can you ensure that she's updated with all those info as well if I didn't get her online?
<om26er> didrocks, yeah, we'll have a  hangout planned
<om26er> s/we'll/we/
<didrocks> om26er: excellent, do not hesitate if you have any other questions/remarks :)
<om26er> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<om26er> Mirv, regarding qtdeclarative landing, You will need to execute the manual test plans for each app + unity8 as well.
<t1mp> sil2100: I am still trying to figure out what caused the failures in http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/281:20140408:20140331/7617/gallery_app/
<t1mp> sil2100: I did a phablet-test-run gallery_app and I got the failures, but when I run autopilot on the device they pass
<sil2100> t1mp: oh, then it might be that during phablet-test-run the environment is set differently then
<didrocks> davmor2: confirmed groovesharks work now
<didrocks> one less on the list
<didrocks> ogra_: davmor2: do you mind confirming the webapps crash/disappear one?
<Saviq> hmm ppa publishing stuck? :/
<ogra_> didrocks, confirming ? thats long confirmed ... but got worse now (since apps restart and leave the whole former oxide sandbox around you run out of ram and the phone goes unusable)
<cjwatson> Saviq: doesn't seem to be; the PPA publisher is chugging along at the moment
<didrocks> ogra_: confirm the fix
<ogra_> from a UI POV it got better since the thumbnails stay around even for dead apps
<didrocks> ogra_: with latest image
<ogra_> didrocks, yes
<cjwatson> e.g. it just published silo 12
<Saviq> cjwatson, ok thanks
<didrocks> ogra_: it's worse now?
<ogra_> didrocks, i can only confirm that the UI part got better, but the phone runs out of ram now
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, you're updating the bug report with those infos?
<ogra_> didrocks, yes, see the last 30min conversation between dbarth and me
<didrocks> ogra_: I can't, I'm poked in too many directions :p
<cjwatson> (at least I think it did.  logs definitely show it running anyway)
<ogra_> didrocks, i will update, we're still collecting data
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks a bunch
<didrocks> sil2100: I won't be around for tonight's meeting (I have the annual meeting for our building)
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind handling it? I'll write and post the landing meeting beforehand
<didrocks> email*
<dbarth> ogra_: something changed between image 28x something from yesterday and today
<dbarth> the oxides are killed badly leaving a lot of processes behind, whereas yesterday they were killed cleanly
<ogra_> dbarth, well, chriscoulsond landed an oxide change obviously
<ogra_> (the one he points to in the bug)
<ogra_> dbarth, i commented on the bug with my observations
<dbarth> ogra_: but that change i was testing yesterday, and the processes were all or almost all going away
<dbarth> with the previous images
<dbarth> whereas here, all of the processes stay, except for webapp-container
<davmor2> didrocks: so I started at 10 so I could spend some time with my mom when she got here, Updating the image now and I'll run though a big test
<ogra_> dbarth, well, which image did you test with ? http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/286.changes doesnt seem to have any changes that could affect it (the qt5 stuff is only packaging changes)
<ogra_> 285 doesnt seem to have anything suspicious either
<sil2100> didrocks: sure ;)
<sil2100> I'll just jump out for lunch now
<dbarth> i was testing on 282 i think
<Mirv> om26er: hmm, right. so it's a non-isolated bugfix (or it's isolated within qtdeclarative..) so needs manual tests as well
<ogra_> 282 was the last one having any unity8 changes
<ogra_> since then neither unity-mir, platform-api nor unity8 changes
<dbarth> i don't understand
<dbarth> the behavior is quite different
<dbarth> will think about that over a sandwich :/
<dbarth> bbiab
<ogra_> well, all you can do is go backwards through the images, add your change and see when it started i guess
<dbarth> (and i should have some news about the transparent headers as well ;)
<dbarth> ogra_: yup, good idea
<ogra_> though are you sure all changes you tested are in 286 ?
<ogra_> probably something is missing
<Saviq> cyphermox, hey, can you please delete lp:~mathieu-tl/unity8/resync-test, I'm trying to prune the list of unity8 branches...
<davmor2> ogra_: did you file a bug for the header showing?
<ogra_> dbarth, ah, nope, didnt yet
<ogra_> err davmor2
<didrocks> Mirv: om26er: how is the qtdeclarative test going?
<ogra_> mind doing that ?
<davmor2> ogra_: no worries
<om26er> didrocks, tests are running, unity8 and ubuntuuitoolkit are fine, others are in progress
<davmor2> didrocks: header in the webapps is really annoying so that needs a fix I'm assuming from dbarth 's earlier comment he is aware of it I'm going to file a bug in a second.
<didrocks> good, keep us posted
<didrocks> davmor2: blocker for you?
<didrocks> davmor2: do we know when is started?
<didrocks> can we back it off?
<ogra_> davmor2, hmm, does yur phone switch to mobile data if you disable wlan ?
<davmor2> didrocks: yes, it was those 2 ui toolkit landings from last night in this mornings image
<davmor2> ogra_: it did, let me check
 * ogra_ only gets a wlan icon with x ... no 2G or 3G 
<didrocks> davmor2: so, the revert "fixed" it?
<ogra_> i have two bars though
<ogra_> it theoretically should just switch
<davmor2> didrocks: the 2 I reverted and fixed the issue, but I think dbarth is already on a fix so maybe wait for that rather than spinning up 2 images for one issue
<didrocks> dbarth: is the fix coming soon?
<didrocks> dbarth: like in the next 30 minutes?
<davmor2> ogra_: yes if I disable wifi I get 3g
<ogra_> ok, then its me
<Mirv> didrocks: manual test plan testing todo, all AP:s passed for me
<davmor2> didrocks: there is also an issue on 3g that no images display I forgot to chace up with pmcowan about that I've written down so I'll ping as soon as I see him
<didrocks> davmor2: this is new since oxide?
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<davmor2> didrocks: no not oxide it's in scopes.  SO if you switch to 3g you get the names of apps available but no images,  the images are dropped from the scopes scope etc etc etc
<popey> as if by magic, pmcgowan appears
<didrocks> davmor2: since the new scopes?
<popey> davmor2: i thought we already had a bug for that
<didrocks> mhr3_: ^
<popey> didrocks: yes, old scopes have no images AIUI
<davmor2> pmcgowan: the issue you pinged me about where images don't appear on scopes when on 3g was there a bug for that?
<didrocks> popey: ah, so not a regression
<didrocks> in that sense
<didrocks> right?
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm still hitting the scope is greyed out issue when swipping apps to get to the apps scope to close them
<didrocks> davmor2: do you have the fix from the silo?
<didrocks> installed?
<davmor2> didrocks: no
<didrocks> so, why do you expect it to be fixed?
<mhr3_> didrocks, davmor2, right, caching, didn't we talk about it 2 days ago?
<davmor2> didrocks: no silos installed I'm dogfooding the image
<mhr3_> it's on roadmap
<davmor2> mhr3_: this is that it has a data connection but still isn't displaying images
<mhr3_> davmor2, hm, bug in qt then? that surely didn't change in any way
<pmcgowan> popey, I dont remember filing a bug
<pmcgowan> let me check
<dbarth> davmor2: just reading back the log
<dbarth> davmor2: not within the next 30 minutes, nope
<davmor2> didrocks: ^
<dbarth> we'll have to endure the header in webapps for a bit more :/
<popey> ☹
<dbarth> i'd like to clarify the guidance with design
<didrocks> dbarth: seems it will take time
<didrocks> dbarth: so we'll need to revert
<dbarth> whether we need to adopt a permanent header or something else
<pmcgowan> popey, nope dont see a bug on that
<ogra_> i fear they will want it permanaently
<didrocks> as QA thinks it's a blocker
<didrocks> davmor2: you do, right? ^
<ogra_> i dont think the header is the big issue here though
<ogra_> the phone going to run out of ram is
<didrocks> ogra_: I do as well, but seems davmor2 disagreed on that
<didrocks> so I want a clear yes/no
<dbarth> so i'm back on #281 to verify the difference
<didrocks> just that :p
<davmor2> didrocks: Yes it's annoying if the webapp has a header it sits under the header making it hard to read
<ogra_> i can easily get it to a halt by switching between a handfull of webapps for 20min
<didrocks> davmor2: so, what package exactly you needed to revert, latest sdk from bzoltan?
<ogra_> davmor2, but thats cosmetic only ... i think killing your phone should be considered more severe
<popey> +1
<didrocks> +1
<popey> phone killer > UI glitch
<ogra_> yep
<davmor2> ogra_: indeed
<bzoltan> didrocks: davmor2: any problem, gents?
<popey> however I wouldn't promote an image with that header in webapps.
<ogra_> the header is an issue for release for sure though
<davmor2> phone killer trumps ui glitch
<ogra_> we shouldnt release with that bug
<didrocks> so release blocker
<didrocks> but is it a promotion blocker
<didrocks> that's just want I need a clear yes/no
<ogra_> didrocks, really depends ... if you dont expect us to have any promotional image til release i would calll it a blocker
<davmor2> ogra_: As didrocks once said to me, If you picture the final release being the current proposed would you let it out with that defect in place and the answer to that is hell no it's ugly
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so
<ogra_> if we still will promote images during the week, i would cont on it to be fixed on the go
<didrocks> let me reask the question
<didrocks> the issue was due to latest sdk
<didrocks> right?
<didrocks> davmor2: can you send me the link for the bug report on it again?
<ogra_> uitk-theme
<davmor2> didrocks: ui-toolkit
<ogra_> iirc
<davmor2> didrocks: just filing it if you give me a minute, because ogra_ got busy doing other stuff :)
<didrocks> bzoltan: so, davmor2 is filing a blocker ^
<didrocks> bzoltan: seems the toolkit is creating an issue on webapps
<didrocks> bzoltan: if you can find the guilty commit and kick it out or fix quickly, we can release
<didrocks> release*
<didrocks> quickly
<bzoltan> didrocks: davmor2: details please :)
<didrocks> bzoltan: well, that's what I'm trying to get to you :p
<didrocks> (which, as you can see it's hard)
<davmor2> bzoltan: open a webapp
<davmor2> bzoltan: give me 5 I'm filing a bug and grabbing images as we speak
<davmor2> bzoltan: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin:armhf from 0.1.46+14.04.20140404.1.is.0.1.46+14.04.20140404-0ubuntu1 to 0.1.46+14.04.20140408.1-0ubuntu1  ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme from 0.1.46+14.04.20140404.1.is.0.1.46+14.04.20140404-0ubuntu1 to 0.1.46+14.04.20140408.1-0ubuntu1 I reverted these and it fixed the issue
<ogra_> bzoltan, webapps using the new framework have a transparent header with the webpage title that overlays the top of the webpage
<ogra_> bzoltan, try the BBC app or G+ in image 286
<bzoltan> ogra_: davmor2: I find it a bit radical solution roll back a bunch of good changes too
<ogra_> bzoltan, davmor2 only rolled back to identify the package that brought in the issue
<davmor2> bzoltan: no that was just to confirm which packages caused the issue :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, did you make a bug for the scopes dont show images on 3g?
<bzoltan> davmor2:  I see it ... I wonder if it is a UITK bug or the webapps should adopt to this
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, apps in the store cant regress right?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: not yet but I will I'm just grabbing screenshots
<ogra_> bzoltan, that will make you end up with two headers (mobile webpages usually have their own header) and steal all your screen space for the content
<bzoltan> ogra_: pmcgowan: I am after it ...
<davmor2> bzoltan: that means you have the top third of your screen as headers
<ogra_> davmor2, though i can imagine that bzoltan is right ... if that header is supposed to hold the (unreachable) back button and the bottom toolbar goes away
<ogra_> though that would be an awful awful desing indeed
<ogra_> especially since we promised to "leave all the screen space for your content"
<didrocks> bzoltan: both changes needs to be in sync anyway. So whatever decision we came to, we need to be back on shape soon
<davmor2> bzoltan: also the title mirrors the url not the not the app title so gets uglier if you open say the amazon app and move to a product
<didrocks> bzoltan: can you put that as a priority and tell us where you are at on that one in the next 30 minutes? without any further pings, we'll have to revert the toolkit again
<ogra_> davmor2, well, it mirrors the browser pagetitle
<bzoltan> didrocks: deal
<didrocks> bzoltan: also, you need your testing plan to account for that test I guess
<ogra_> just rip out that one change, it is ugly anyway ;)
<bzoltan> ogra_: rather rip my right hand out
<ogra_> bzoltan, i mean only that header feature ;)
<bzoltan> ogra_: okey... for that only my little finger
<ogra_> not the whole of uitk-theme
<ogra_> hah
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_, bzoltan: bug 1305834 make of it what you will
<ubot5> bug 1305834 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "headers appear overlayed on webapps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305834
<didrocks> davmor2: if it's a blocker for you, can you ensure the priority is high or critical?
<didrocks> also seems that selene as a tag
<didrocks> has*
<didrocks> thanks
<davmor2> didrocks: hit the wrong one LP is on go slow here
<cjwatson> firewall problem, IS is investigating
<didrocks> davmor2: oh?, ok
<bzoltan> didrocks: davmor2: here is the MR what caused that https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/25-pageTitle/+merge/214500
<didrocks> bzoltan: maybe just land a revert of that one, if you want the pressure of?
<jhodapp> didrocks, can you please rebuild qtubuntu-media in landing silo 017?
<davmor2> didrocks, pmcgowan: bug 1305838
<ubot5> bug 1305838 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "scopes lose image on 3g" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305838
<davmor2> right lunch
<didrocks> davmor2: enjoy!
<davmor2> didrocks: I set it to critical rather than high is what I meant :)
<didrocks> davmor2: hum, this isn't a regression though, right?
<didrocks> davmor2: as we didn't get images with old scopes
<didrocks> pmcgowan: wdyt? ^
<didrocks> I think it should be listed, but not as a blocker, as it's not a regression source
<didrocks> we have enough of regression to get fixed to be back to where we were with latest image promotion
<pmcgowan> didrocks, I hate to say it, but I think we did get images with old scopes, but hard to verify now
<bzoltan> didrocks:  pressure is my middle name... I want the webapp container be fixed quickly
<didrocks> pmcgowan: hum, and popey isn't arround
<didrocks> bzoltan: keep me posted then!
<bzoltan> didrocks:  OK
<ogra_> bzoltan, urgh
<pmcgowan> didrocks, does 250 have new scopes? anyone running that could tell us maybe
<didrocks> pmcgowan: it didn't
<didrocks> was old scopes
<didrocks> as new scopes got multiple promotion blockers
<pmcgowan> yeah so we need to check that
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have some time to try that? ^
 * didrocks still chasing too many things
<pmcgowan> didrocks, either way do we think its a blocker?
<pmcgowan> sorry I forgot to file that bug, damn
<didrocks> pmcgowan: depends, if it wasn't working before, I would say no. If it was, we need to find the source of it
<didrocks> and I'll tend to "yes"
<popey> pmcgowan: didrocks hmm?
<popey> i have a #250 phone here
<didrocks> popey: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305838, didn't you tell me that we didn't get images on old scopes?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1305838 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "scopes lose image on 3g" [High,New]
<popey> there are no images in scopes...
<popey> the ui has no logos
<didrocks> popey: we did get images for the available apps, right?
<didrocks> it seems we don't anymore: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172454742/device-2014-04-10-132553.png
<dbarth> didrocks, davmor2: doing a quick hack to remove the transparent header
<dbarth> for the next image this afternoon
<dbarth> just fyi
<popey> didrocks: aha, okay another issue
 * ogra_ hugs dbarth 
<didrocks> dbarth: nice!
<didrocks> bzoltan: dbarth: we need to have something on the test plan to not regress it for future releases
<popey> sorry, i thought you meant the "logo in scopes" http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-10-134603.png
<didrocks> popey: yeah, me too
<didrocks> popey: can you reproduce on latest of latest?
<popey> ok, so on #250 http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-10-134648.png
<popey> for bug 1305838
<ubot5> bug 1305838 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "scopes lose image on 3g" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305838
<popey> not a regression
<Mirv> om26er: I can't run the SIM card requiring manual tests, otherwise going fine
<didrocks> ok
<popey> didrocks: that everything?
<didrocks> pmcgowan: I think we are settled!
<pmcgowan> didrocks, ok cool
<didrocks> popey: that's fine, thanks a lot, enjoy your time with html5evers :p
<popey> haha
<om26er> Mirv, cool, sim card should not be affected, but I am going to test that once the AP tests are done
<didrocks> pmcgowan: I'm sad we both think "cool", but yeah, I'm with you on that one :p
<popey> Hurrah! It's broken consistently!
<pmcgowan> didrocks, heh, yeah its kinda bad actually
<pmcgowan> didrocks, its a feature to save $$ on 3G ;)
<popey> pfft
<pmcgowan> the real bug is not caching images
<popey> I ran tcpdump on my phone this week.. we really don't save $$ on 3g ⍨
<didrocks> pmcgowan: this is to counter-balance the other bug of "when you set download system image on wifi only, it still downloads on 3G" :p
<pmcgowan> oh man
<popey> good to see we have all bases covered there didrocks ☻
 * didrocks will then open a phone career
<didrocks> mwahahahahah
<dbarth> didrocks: davmor2: is there a bug for the header?
<ogra_> didrocks, in a call center in india ?
<didrocks> dbarth: yep: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305834
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1305834 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "headers appear overlayed on webapps" [High,Confirmed]
<dbarth> ok
<didrocks> ogra_: here, we use more north africa, but india can do as well
<ogra_> heh
<bzoltan> dbarth: didrocks: we`ll have a patch MR in UITK to fix this in 15m
<dbarth> and a MR for webapps as well
<didrocks> excellent!
<didrocks> thanks dbarth, bzoltan!
<didrocks> dbarth: add it to your test plan please
<didrocks> and just get one landing with both
<sil2100> o/
<popey> didrocks: i see sync-monitor hit trusty-proposed last night, do you know if it will hit the image soon?
<didrocks> popey: it's in latest image, I seeded it this morning
<popey> hmm, i expected calendar items to sync...
<didrocks> popey: yeah, maybe something is missing? like a flag switch?
<didrocks> pmcgowan: I'm just going to mention the second one so that there is a track record
<didrocks> pmcgowan: but not setting that in the list, sounds ok?
<popey> didrocks: will poke bfiller when he wakes if I'm not on a train
<didrocks> popey: when are you leaving?
<popey> didrocks: ~1 hour
<ogra_> popey, i get a snap notification "syncing calendar" if i explicitly switch on "calendar" in the google account settings
<popey> ooh!
<didrocks> popey: you are not a switcher? :p
<popey> oooh!
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-10-140815.png
<popey> this makes me *very* happy
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> and i get an alarm icon
<ogra_> and events !!!
<ogra_> whee !!!!
<popey> OMG OMG OMG!
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> hmm, the contacts sync should probably take into account if there are already identical datasets
<pmcgowan> didrocks, second one?
 * ogra_ notices he has all entries 4x in the contacts app now)
<didrocks> pmcgowan: bug #1305838
<ubot5> bug 1305838 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "scopes lose image on 3g" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305838
<didrocks> pmcgowan: first new issue spotted is bug #1305834, but it's getting fixed
<ubot5> bug 1305834 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "headers appear overlayed on webapps" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305834
<pmcgowan> didrocks, right, one liner I think
<ogra_> so awful :(
<dbarth> didrocks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/webapp-container?action=diff&rev2=6&rev1=5
<dbarth> didrocks: can i have a silo for line 28?
<sil2100> dbarth: looking
<sil2100> dbarth: ah, it's the fix for the latest bug, right?
<sil2100> Assigning
<didrocks> dbarth: thanks for the test plan update
<sil2100> Argh, webbrowser-app is already locked by a landing from oSoMoN
<didrocks> this one is urgent, can you ensure osomon is aware and ready to rebuild afterwards?
<sil2100> Sure
<dbarth> didrocks: yes, will warn him
<didrocks> thanks!
<sil2100> dbarth: I warned him as well, silo assigned -> landing 013
<dbarth> ok, building
<sil2100> (the spreadsheet is still syncing itself)
<didrocks> dbarth: just to know, your fix is fixing without any sdk change needed?
<dbarth> right
<dbarth> it circumvents the sdk change, by setting the page title to null
<didrocks> dbarth: perfect, thanks again for fixing it quickly, let's get that landed now
<didrocks> sil2100: please, put a virtual blink tag on that one to get it released ;)
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> ACK ;)
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks for that fix!
<dbarth> let's see when it's in
<Saviq> sil2100, silo 004 is ready to land, with two blocker fixes
<Saviq> Mirv, what do we do to land the qtdeclarative silo?
<Mirv> Saviq: I'm running manual tests still, and then we need QA ack additionally since it's not an isolated trivial fix
<Mirv> Saviq: so hopefully later today
<Saviq> Mirv, great, just wanted to know if I can do something to speed this up
<Mirv> Saviq: I don't think so, I'm nearing finishing going through all the test plans of apps
<Saviq> Mirv, we really need something that would at least the autopilot validation automatically... it's a total waste of time :|
<didrocks> Saviq: \o/\o/\o/ on unity8
<Saviq> didrocks, shame it took so long, wanted it landed in the morning...
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Saviq: looking into that one then
<dbarth> almost there...
 * sil2100 upgrades
<Saviq> dbarth, so what do we do about the web apps lifecycle?
<Saviq> did it get resolved by the oxide fix or?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, sorry for the issues
<Saviq> didrocks, well... not your fault...
<Saviq> didrocks, well... some :P
<didrocks> some!
<didrocks> ;)
<dbarth> Saviq: it's the next topic with chrisccoulson and jdstrand
<sil2100> ;p
<Saviq> dbarth, kk
<dbarth> Saviq: we're looking into that
<sil2100> Saviq: I'll be double-testing your silo now, and I guess QA needs to ACK it then as well
<dbarth> Saviq: seems that we need sometihng between oxide / webapp-container that can stand a STOP / kill in between
<didrocks> sil2100: I don't think so, it's easy revertable
<dbarth> currently we have a pipe, but that is not sufficient
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, ok, so just my double-testing is sufficient?
<didrocks> sil2100: Saviq: so, I would the unity8 as "not needing counter-mark"
<didrocks> wdyt?
<Saviq> dbarth, k
<didrocks> yeah
<Saviq> sil2100, FYI, tests would fail under non-en locale
<Saviq> autopilot I mean
<Saviq> need to tweak the environment for them
<sil2100> didrocks: to me it seems to be bugfixes only from the description
<sil2100> But since someone set it as 'needs QA signoff' then I guess there was a reason?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I would set to No
<didrocks> Saviq: agreed? ^
<Saviq> didrocks, +1
<didrocks> sil2100: reset it then
<sil2100> ACK
<didrocks> thx
<sil2100> I'm flashing my device clean to have a clean env, running tests, quickly dogfooding and landing
<didrocks> kgunn: so, the Mir release, is that's looking good?
<dbarth> testing silo-013
<didrocks> kgunn: it will fix/workaround the Qt issues and the crash while stopping unity8 if I'm right?
<kgunn> didrocks: right...
<Mirv> Saviq: +1!
<sil2100> didrocks: in the meantime, I'm publishing an old fix: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-2-publish/7/artifact/packaging_changes_libaccounts-qt_1.11+14.04.20140410-0ubuntu1.diff <- packaging ACK needed, this is the version that we agreed on with upstream as a temmporary solution
<didrocks> kgunn: when can we expect a Mir landing, I saw you mentionned some release blocker
<didrocks> kgunn: can't we just get the 2 fixes for those without having to pull devel?
<kgunn> didrocks: so i discovered a regression on the unity-mir branch that was associated with it....that needs to be updated
<kgunn> then we can rebuild
<kgunn> hope is for eod
<didrocks> ah, in the same very branch
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, that one? +1
<didrocks> thanks kgunn
<Saviq> Mirv, coolz!
<sil2100> didrocks: signon (the other package) got already 'fixed' by some direct upload some time ago ;) This one was still broken - thanks!
<didrocks> ok :)
<kgunn> didrocks: i sent an update mail y'day, did you get it? olli didn't and its in my sent box....
 * kgunn hearts google mail
<Mirv> om26er: ok manual test plans executed successfully too, setting landing-014 back to Tested
<om26er> Mirv, great, you could help me by giving me links to all the manual test plan, as I will be soon done with AP tests.
<om26er> Mirv, btw are calendar tests passing for you ?
<didrocks> kgunn: yeah, I got that one, was unclear to me if devel was blocking or it was the fixes themselves
<om26er> 7 failures, though need to compare if that has been the case in dashboard as well
<kgunn> didrocks: ok good...yeah, we are in silo, devel not blocking...just need to tweak the unity-mir branch
<didrocks> kgunn: sounds good…
<didrocks> kgunn: on the webapps, seems jamie sent his part in distro
<didrocks> kgunn: so, it's only dbarth or you and dbarth?
<sergiusens> Mirv: sil2100 hello gents, can I get a quick silo for l30?
<dbarth> didrocks: you can land silo 013
<sil2100> sergiusens: looking :)
<sil2100> didrocks: can I land silo 13 without any additional testing?
<Mirv> om26er: what I did is open https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan and use the suggested links in there to find the right test plan for the unity8 + apps
<Mirv> om26er: calendar did pass, yes
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, bug fix, isolated
<kgunn> didrocks: yeah on that webapp spawining process thing...we think we don't have a task there, unless someone can tell us "how"(why) we unity-mir should be tracking those processes....
<sil2100> dbarth: publishing o/
<didrocks> so dbarth: you are on the webapp "spawining"? :p
<didrocks> kgunn: that for the update, preparing the email, keep me posted if anything change beforehand (or feel free to amend once I'll post it in the next couple of hours) :)
<kgunn> didrocks: no worries...hopefully we can rebuild soon
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> apart from the webapps process issue, seems everything is pointing to a good direction
<dbarth> didrocks, sil2100: can you hold on the package for 5min please?
<dbarth> something weird with url containment and facebook
<sil2100> dbarth: uh... it's already published... but it should be in UNAPPROVED I guess
<dbarth> right
<didrocks> dbarth: ?
<dbarth> so please leave ti there for now; back to you in 5
<Mirv> sil2100: assigned a silo for sergiusens as yo look to be multi-tasking a lot :)
<didrocks> dbarth: we are not the one, you need to ask on #ubuntu-release
<didrocks> now that it's published
<sergiusens> ty
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, wow, you land it already ? thats fast, thanks :)
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: of course, tested, now landing :-)
<ogra_> :D
<sergiusens> ogra_: if I don't do it now, I would forget too :-P
<ogra_> i would nag you :)
<ogra_> got it on my whiteboard on the wall
<Mirv> soon the Savi_q's two flushable silos will again be flushed if this continues :)
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> Poor Saviq!
<Saviq> sil2100, quick, land u8!
<Saviq> Mirv, also, as mentioned yesterday, please flush the infographics one first
<Saviq> Mirv, easier to recover
<sil2100> Saviq: I'm trying as hard as I can! :)
<sil2100> ;p
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, made a note in the sheet
<didrocks> bzoltan: are you still going to land a fix from the sdk side? (we have the workaround from webcontainer one)
<bzoltan> didrocks:  I think we agreed that the webcontainer fix is good now
<didrocks> bzoltan: ah, I didn't get we were only expecting that one
<didrocks> bzoltan: ok the n
<bzoltan> didrocks:  sorry for the confusion
<didrocks> bzoltan: think to run the webapps test plan in the future :)
<didrocks> bzoltan: no worry!
<dbarth> didrocks: false alarm; that's a new bug, not a regression
<didrocks> phew :)
<dbarth> didrocks: the header bug is fixed but i was fearing a mismatch between webapp-container and oxide wrt to opening external urls in the browser
<didrocks> dbarth: I tried locally the same fix
<didrocks> didn't notice anything bad
<didrocks> great!
<dbarth> what i noticed though is that links in facebook are broken, but they work in twitter; so that's a new issue
<dbarth> alex-abreu: ^^
<didrocks> dbarth: thanks again for the quick fix! So, on your list, last one is the webbrowser lifecyle thingy?
<alex-abreu> dbarth, mmmh I dont see the breakage though ...
<dbarth> didrocks: working on it ;)
<didrocks> thansk
<didrocks> thanks*
<dbarth> didrocks: trying to disentangle the various sides of the story
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> seems a not easy one!
<om26er> balloons, pin
<om26er> balloons, ping
<dbarth> didrocks: can we get osomon a quick landing for his user agent branch btw?
<didrocks> dbarth: it's webbrowser-app, right?
<dbarth> yes
<didrocks> dbarth: we just need to wait for the fix to migrate to the release pocket
<didrocks> then, yeah
<didrocks> he will be able to rebuild
<didrocks> or if sil2100 can monitor the landing
<didrocks> we can merge and clean
<didrocks> and then, he can rebuild and land
<alex-abreu> dbarth, didrocks ideally for googledocs too :)
<alex-abreu> dbarth, & migration script ... &  https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/add-integration-tests-for-webappcontainer/+merge/199089 ... OMG too many branches !
<didrocks> seb128: https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=69017
<om26er> davmor2, does pinch to zoom work for you in gallery ?
<didrocks> om26er: no, it doesn't
<davmor2> om26er: no
<om26er> davmor2, didrocks thanks
<om26er>  one of those times where actually verifying that a feature does not work is a relief ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: setting line 16 as "ready" no
<didrocks> om26er: ahah, welcome to our world! :p
<sil2100> Ah, right ;)
<sil2100> hmm, unity8 hanged up during AP testing! Oh noes!
<didrocks> sil2100: did you see my req. on webbrowser-app, wdyt?
<sil2100> didrocks: you mean, monitoring the landing? Like, watching how it goes to -proposed and in the meantime m&c'ing the silo?
<didrocks> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> didrocks: ok - I'll try preparing for monitoring and m&c'ing dbarth's webbrowser-app silo in a minute - just have to publish two things
<didrocks> oki!
<Mirv> om26er: yep, I was there too :)
<Laney> sil2100: Don't you want some Breaks and Replaces in libaccounts-qt?
<om26er> Mirv, yay ;)
<sil2100> Laney: what do you mean? Like, making that -qt5-dev and -qt-dev break eachother not being installed at once?
<davmor2> yay grooveshark fix \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-2-publish/2/artifact/packaging_changes_unity_7.2.0+14.04.20140410-0ubuntu1.diff <- packaging ACK needed! I must say that I don't really understand the change too much :<
<sil2100> I mean, why it's needed
<sil2100> Laney: we were trying to fix it, but upstreams proposed just to work-around it for now since the next version will provide separate official cmake files for both versions
<didrocks> sil2100: remember to poke about unity8 fauxpackage btw
<didrocks> sil2100: hum
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<didrocks> sil2100: I think seb128 was on the unity landing
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: I handled that one
<Laney> sil2100: You can install the new libaccounts-qt-dev with the old libaccounts-qt5-dev and still have the conflict
<sil2100> seb128: ah, so the packaging changes are already approved then? :)
<seb128> sil2100, yes, see status
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> seb128: ok ;)
<sil2100> seb128: I was used that you're only handling landings that you are the lander for
<sil2100> seb128: thanks o/
<Laney> So I think you want Breaks and Replaces from qt-dev to qt5-dev to force that to be upgraded
<sil2100> Laney: ah, right... that one slipped my eyes, let me modify that and re-push a new version
<Laney> with appropriate version constraints
<Laney> thanks, will reject the current one
<sil2100> Laney: thanks! Good catch :)
<seb128> sil2100, I was sort of driving that one through while bregma was sleeping
<sil2100> didrocks: publishing unity8 with a packaging ACK as the packaging change was made by a core-dev (mterry)
<didrocks> sil2100: you do trust that guy? :p
<sil2100> I have no choice! ;p
<sil2100> seb128: love description of landing line 32 ;p
<seb128> sil2100, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> hum
<seb128> sil2100, fixed
<didrocks> I see line 30 assigned
<didrocks> without having QA sign off needed yes/no
<didrocks> I think it's a No
<didrocks> but better explicit than implicit
<didrocks> sergiusens: ^
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: can you ensure the sign off is explicitly set?
<didrocks> sil2100: and remind everyone about it during the meeting?
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<sil2100> didrocks: I think Timo assigned it quickly
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. m&c'ing webbrowser and monitoring
<dbarth> sil2100: let me know which ones i need to m&c, i'm back
<sil2100> dbarth: no worries, I'll handle this :)
<didrocks> sil2100: great! then you will rebuild + ping osomon's one?
<seb128> sil2100, starting m&c on silo 11
<sil2100> didrocks: sure :)
<sil2100> seb128: thanks o/
<davmor2> Mirv: talk to me please
<dbarth> ok
<sergiusens> didrocks: oh, I didn't have the impression I had to set that, do I?
<sergiusens> fwiw it's a no
<didrocks> sergiusens: you need to set it, then LT reassess if we disagree
<didrocks> and talk to you :)
<didrocks> but yeah
<didrocks> * you will notice a new column next to "ready" (on the left before the last visible one) entitled "QA sign off needed".
<didrocks> -> set it to No (default) if your landing falling into case 1.
<didrocks> -> set it to Yes for landing falling into cases 2. and 3.
<didrocks> sergiusens: the "you" was landers"
<didrocks> sorry for not have been more explicit
<sergiusens> didrocks: ok; the bad part about this is that there's no history; we may need two columns, one with the landers opinion and the other from the landing team :-P
<didrocks> sergiusens: well, I think people can be well educated and discuss :p
<didrocks> sergiusens: either on IRC
<didrocks> or in the comment field
<sergiusens> didrocks: sure; I'm just kidding
<sergiusens> don't take everything I say seriously
<didrocks> sergiusens: heh, indeed, I didn't find the irony :p
<Mirv> davmor2: wassup?
<sil2100> davmor2: I think Mirv is EOD already!
<sil2100> ...or maybe not!
<sil2100> :D
<didrocks> sergiusens: but more seriously, I'm trying to fight back as some people want the spreadsheet to have 200 columns! ;)
<Mirv> well yeah I should be
<davmor2> Mirv: see pm
<davmor2> sil2100: that no excuse this close to release ;)
<sergiusens> didrocks: no thanks! only once it's a proper db and we have django or something creating views :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: ahah, that will be even worse,  you will have to scroll forever and having an ssl key checking (with your blood!)
<didrocks> sergiusens: oh wait!
<sergiusens> :-)
 * sergiusens still needs to sit down and look at that
<sil2100> pfff
<sil2100> ;)
<alex_abreu> didrocks, 150 columns would be enough :)
<davmor2> rsalveti: I didn't say it was a regression I was just listing the tests I was running and any issues I hit as part of that :)
<didrocks> alex_abreu: I give you 175, not less!
<alex_abreu> didrocks, heh, ... I love to bargain w/ you :)
<didrocks> ;)
<om26er> didrocks, the testing have went fine, no regressions spotted results: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/18VlXXweZUFYJtDhlueIhngNZMFv62p6GLcYfcTtvOos/edit
<didrocks> mhr3: so… weird experiment today
<didrocks> mhr3: I typed "deja" in the home scope
<didrocks> and I get music as first results
<didrocks> (the corrs)
<didrocks> second one is deja-dup (so appplications)
<cyphermox> didrocks: yo
<didrocks> hey cyphermox
<didrocks> om26er: thanks! so go on the silo sheet
<cyphermox> didrocks: how can I properly, really remove the network-manager debian.tar.gz from landing-019 so I can upload a new copy of it? :)
<didrocks> om26er: and set "QA sign off" to yes
<didrocks> cyphermox: you can't reupload the same version if that's the question
<didrocks> cyphermox: you need to assign a new silo
<didrocks> first
<didrocks> to not have the same one
<didrocks> and reassign
<didrocks> ppa doesn't support, even if you remove package, reupload with the same version
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> yuck
<didrocks> cyphermox: so assign a new silo
<didrocks> with force conflict
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> and then m&c with "only free silo"
<didrocks> (to ensure not having the same one :p)
<didrocks> om26er: excellent!
<didrocks> om26er: can you ensure you pass all information live to ToyKeeper now that you went through the process once?
<didrocks> sil2100: seems, we can publish line 21!
<didrocks> thanks Mirv, sil2100!
<didrocks> and om26er :)
<sil2100> YEA
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: publishing o/
<om26er> didrocks, i'll make sure that happens, atleast the parts that I remember
<didrocks> ;)
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<cyphermox> sergiusens: ^^  we'll need to jump some hoops for the PPA...
<Mirv> sil2100: awesomeness!
<didrocks> sil2100: ogra_ would be nice to have qtdeclarative + unity8 migrating to the release pocket and getting an image built once both are done, wdyt?
<ogra_> ooh, definitely
<sil2100> +1!
 * ogra_ hopes his upstart job change is in there :)
<ogra_> (make indicators start 5 sec earlier on boot)
<sil2100> didrocks: oh, rmadison says webbrowser-app is in already o/
<seb128> ogra_, indicator-messages? yes, it's in since yesterday
<didrocks> excellent!
<didrocks> ogra_: you better not regress us! :p
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, thanks for that ... i was referring to the "panel ready" signal that start the indicators though
<seb128> ogra_, oh ok ;-)
<ogra_> we emit it from the unity8 upstart job now ... which makes all indicators start 5 sec earlier
<ogra_> (at least of that MP got into this upload)
<ogra_> *if
<seb128> is that changing the boot time?
<seb128> or just change a busy time for another?
<ogra_> it doesnt change the boot time yet ... but its a prerequisite for other changes trhat will
<seb128> ok
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-280.png if you see the CPU graph there, there is a biig lazy gap from 20s to 24s ...
<ogra_> i want to move the hump you see from 24s to 27s to the left
<ogra_> parts of that is indicators
<ogra_> others is e-d-s starting really late
<ogra_> and some maliit CPU hogging i will need to track down
<ogra_> once thats done i hope we are at 22-23 sec boot time
<rsalveti> davmor2: not blaming you, just saying it's not a blocker for the landing :-) but thanks for the test anyway
<ogra_> dang
<ogra_> blame him !
<sil2100> Laney: hi! Could you check if this looks ok now? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/libaccounts-qt/fix_dev_conflict/+merge/211058 <-
<ogra_> he always blames me too "!
<sil2100> grrr, internet problems
<rsalveti> :P
<Laney> sil2100: sec
<dbarth> o/ line 33 for another desktop webapp fix
<sil2100> dbarth: looking
<sil2100> dbarth: it's not set to ready here ;p !
 * sil2100 loves seeing 11 sec pings
<sil2100> :|
<dbarth> sil2100: uh
<sil2100> didrocks, popey, davmor2, ogra_, robru, cyphermox, plars: I'm having internet problems, so I might be late to the meeting...
<sil2100> didrocks, popey, davmor2, ogra_, robru, cyphermox, plars: I'll restart my modem, brb
<didrocks> FYI, sil2100 is going to lead the meeting, I'm not around
<ogra_> didrocks, he isnt either :P
<fginther> cwayne, can you verify if http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/savilerow-trusty/34/ is a good build?
<didrocks> ogra_: he's back
<sil2100> GRRRRRRR
<sil2100> FFFUUUCK
<sil2100> didrocks: :<
<sil2100> 64 bytes from sg1.any.onet.pl (213.180.141.140): icmp_seq=31 ttl=51 time=4592 ms
<cwayne> fginther, verified
<ogra_> seems your ping has a coffebreak on the way back
<sil2100> FUUUCK
<sil2100> And it's not getting better
<ogra_> well, i could hear your cursing
<sil2100> I finally was able to log into G+ but still, it's unusable
<sil2100> icmp_seq=23 ttl=51 time=32013 ms <- never saw anything like that
<sil2100> I can't hear anyone because of this ping
<ogra_> well, we can hear you at times
<ogra_> some cursing words got through :)
<fginther> cwayne, thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, boo
<ogra_> lest start here then
<ogra_> *lets
<sil2100> grrr
<sil2100> ogra_, robru, cyphermox, plars: ok, so
<sil2100> ogra_, robru, cyphermox, plars: for those that weren't around - we had some new regressions found, but also had some nice fixes landing today
<sil2100> ogra_, robru, cyphermox, plars: we're now waiting for both qtdeclarative and unity8 to land in the release archive from proposed and kicking a new image that should be much closer to promotion
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, there is still bug  1303681 (which many people are working on atm)
<ubot5> bug 1303681 in dialer-app "Autopilot test flakyness in test_outgoing_answer_local_hangup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303681
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> bug 1303676
<ubot5> bug 1303676 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] when using multiple webapps they crash randomly, if there is only one app remaining, this one starts being replaced when new ones start" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303676
<ogra_> :P
<sil2100> ogra_, robru, cyphermox, plars: for the landing team - please remember to make sure before assigning any silo to check if the QA sign-off field is set or not, and if not, try looking into the merge and assessing if it's needed
<sil2100> Right, part of the fix for that is landed, but the rest is still to be finished
<ogra_> well, first to be found
<sil2100> There's also the dialer-app blocker which has a fixing merge ready but still no landing got prepared
 * ogra_ wouldnt count on getting it fixed this week
<sil2100> robru, ogra_, plars, cyphermox: I guess that we have like only 3 blockers left on our radar right now, which is good
<robru> sil2100, great
<ogra_> well, neither davmor2 nor popey did excessive dogfooding this afternoon
<ogra_> so we didnt have new ones pop up yet :)
<sil2100> robru, ogra_, plars, cyphermox: for the landing part - we're low on silos again, we need to remember to ping the release team when we notice something being stuck in UNAPPROVED for too long
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, I'm thinking positive = no new regressions ;)
<ogra_> hehe
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> ogra_: also, the grooveshark issue has been reported to be fixed now already \o/
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> robru, ogra_, plars, cyphermox: ^
<sil2100> (since ogra_ knows already)
<ogra_> doesnt touch me ... grroveshark is blocked in germany :P
<sil2100> ;p
<ogra_> but i noticed my laut.fm webapp startred playing music again :)
<ogra_> so i can confirm ... just not with grooveshark
<sil2100> robru, cyphermox: remember, whenever something is a complicated fix, or a new feature, poke someone from QA once you it's set to 'Tested' and you assess it being good for landing as well
<robru> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> robru, cyphermox: that should be ToyKeeper for you in your TZ
<sil2100> QA should then signoff that package if it's good to go or not
<sil2100> Keep your eyes open for blocker fixes all the time
<sil2100> robru, cyphermox, ogra_: I will now poke the release team to bump the fauxpackage of unity8
<ogra_> ++
<sil2100> plars, ogra_, robru, cyphermox: anyone else having anything to mention which forgot? ;)
<Laney> don't
<Laney> it is done
<sil2100> Laney: o/ Thank you!
<Laney> not by me :P
<plars> nope
<sil2100> Laney: then anyway thanks for letting us know ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, all expected packages  landed in 286 ... nothing else to mention here
<sil2100> Awesomeage
<sil2100> So, thanks guys, sorry for breaking the meeting
<sil2100> Sadly that's the only 'wire' ISP I have in this block
<sil2100> So I have to endure the conditions from time to time
<sil2100> seb128: m&cing your silo 001 o/
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<robru> dbarth, got you silo 6
<sil2100> Laney: ah, and thanks for the quick code review, will test it soon o/
<Laney> yw
<robru> seb128, got you silo 19 ;-)
<sil2100> robru: hey hey! Remember to leave at least one silo besides 000 for emergency ;)
<dbarth> robru: ah nice, thank you
<robru> sil2100, yep, one silo is available ;-)
<robru> sil2100, silo 6 should be quick, I'm going to test it myself
<sil2100> robru, Saviq: I'll m&c silo 006
<robru> sil2100, you meant silo 4, right? ;-)
<Saviq> sil2100, \o/
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> Yeah... too much for today ;p
<bregma> sil2100, robru, I need a silo for line 31 but I'm still waiting for one last-minute change !!!!
<bregma> feature freeze omg omg omg
<bregma> final freeze
<bschaefer> bregma, you mean final freeze?
<bschaefer> haha
<seb128> robru, thanks
 * ogra_ lights a campfire in the channel for all these freezing people 
<sil2100> AAAAA
<sil2100> FINAL FREEZE!
<sil2100> AAA!
<ogra_> alarm alarm :)
<cyphermox> chill guys
<cyphermox> literally ;)
<sil2100> ;)
<bregma> nothing focuses a man's more than knowing the exact time and place of his demise
<ogra_> *shudder*
<dbarth> ogra_: is it me or the grooveshark button in the music scope is not working?
<ogra_> dunno, never used it (grroveshark is blocked in germany)
<dbarth> runinng 286
<ogra_> well, i dont even get a preview here
<ogra_> just a spinner that dies after some time
<dbarth> someone on a recent image can make it work from the scope?
<ogra_> but i guess thats expected with the service blocked in this country
<dbarth> trying from the web directly
<mhr3_> dbarth, it's you :)
<pmcgowan> dbarth, it works here, 283 I think
<robru> hey ogra_ I just found out about grooveshark, it's pretty cool, have you tried it? ;-)
<dbarth> try 286; it was workjing for me before
 * ogra_ whacks robru 
<ogra_> :P
<pmcgowan> dbarth, what do you mean by button?
<robru> lol
<mhr3_> dbarth, i'm running 286
<dbarth> it works from the webapp
<dbarth> but the scope button seems dead
<pmcgowan> dbarth, what button?
<ogra_> me doesnt get any content in the video preview either
<ogra_> just a spinner that eventually dies
<dbarth> from the Musioc scope, selecting an album, and select play in grooveshark
<pmcgowan> dbarth, ok works here, let me upgrade and try
 * ogra_ reboots
<dbarth> now it works; wonder why it wasnt :/
 * dbarth digs into logs
<bregma> robru, seriously, line 31 is now ready for a silo assignment
<ogra_> aha, now i get content in the previews
<ogra_> (after reboot)
<bregma> ...and may the gods me merciful on our souls
<ogra_> even a play button in the music preview (which is useless since it only gets me to a "content blocked" page)
<robru> bregma, oh my thats a big changeset ;-) silo 1
<robru> bregma, all bugfixes I hope!
<dbarth> ok, sorry, that's working; after a unity8 restart though
<sil2100> ogra_: unity8 in the release pocket o/
<dbarth> no apparent errors in the logs
<ogra_> yeah
<pmcgowan> dbarth, fine here on latest
<robru> bregma, thomi: looks like didier filed an RT about those 2fa issues: https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=69017
<dbarth> pmcgowan: sorry, works again for me, but had to restart unity8 at some point
<pmcgowan> dbarth, wonder if it was a memory issue or something
<dbarth> that's between unity/scopes and webapps; the web side was working while the scope link was broken; so think we're safe from an oxide pov
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<dbarth> i'll keep an eye on it
<ogra_> sergiusens, silo-18 ready for publishing FYI
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: dbarth: but do we really want oxideqt-codecs-extra in?
<ogra_> rsalveti, to late :P
<rsalveti> we had that discussion yesterday with jdstrand, not sure if we got anywhere
<ogra_> seeded since today
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, yes
<rsalveti> right, let's just add gst-bad and gst-ugly then :P
<rsalveti> and ffmpeg
<pmcgowan> I thought we did
<ogra_> and dvdcss
<ogra_> !
<rsalveti> hahah
<ogra_> cant leave our DVD playback on a phone !
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: but really, we shouldn't install oxideqt-codecs-extra by default
<ogra_> *out
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, we already decided to add a few such codecs for mp3, h.264, etc had we not?
<rsalveti> unless we're really clear on the license/copyright/patents side
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, it is pretty impressive if suddenly video playback works everywhere
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, we had this dicussion 8 months ago
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: for mp3 we had the fluendo gst plugin
<pmcgowan> same diff
<rsalveti> for h264 we had hw codecs
<ogra_> (about half my webapps didnt do it yesterday ... they all do today)
<rsalveti> now we're using the software codecs done by chrome
<rsalveti> which is from ffmpeg, right?
<pmcgowan> I am told we are decoding in hw, although I am a bit unclear how
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: it's not
<ogra_> yeah,
<rsalveti> that's a lie :P
<pmcgowan> chrisccoulson, seems to think it is
<rsalveti> it's not
<rsalveti> it'd need to use gst to be
<ogra_> not unless he linked against some android headers
<ogra_> or gst
<pmcgowan> yes its android support
<pmcgowan> need to ask him
<ogra_> nah, dont distract him from fixing the other bug !
<pmcgowan> vp8 is fast anyway
<rsalveti> one thing is using neon
<ogra_> well, it wastes battery if its SW
<rsalveti> another is doing hw decoder
<chrisccoulson> i didn't say it's hardware decoded (video rendering is hardware accelerated) ;)
<chrisccoulson> we can't use gstreamer, as that won't work from the sandbox
<pmcgowan> chrisccoulson, then I got it backwards
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: anyway, just wanted to make sure you're aware of the situation
<pmcgowan> I am
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> so chrisccoulson and rsalveti are here with me too :)
<rsalveti> as it's the same discussion we had when we decided to remove ffmpeg
<jdstrand> rsalveti: so, the -extra is temporary until bug #1249387 is fixed
<robru> did launchpad just go down? I can't seem to access it
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1249387 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249387). The error has been logged
<rsalveti> so it seems
<jdstrand> "hook Oxide into Ubuntu platform API for media-hub"
<rsalveti> jdstrand: right, fine then
<jdstrand> rsalveti, chrisccoulson: the trick is deciding how to do that ^ in a way that is maintainable
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, people need grooveshark dont ya know
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: one workaround would be to use webkit for that
<pmcgowan> we thought about that
<rsalveti> yeah, once we hook it with media-hub we should be good
<jdstrand> rsalveti, chrisccoulson: I was curious if hybris is at all involved when using the oxide codecs
<jdstrand> rsalveti: the real trick to that bug is that we are going to have to deal with tons of upstream churn
<jdstrand> we get security updates from stable usually every 2-3 weeks and then beta becomes stable every 6-8 iirc
<chrisccoulson> i rebase on the dev channel about twice per week ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: right, but that won't be the case for stable releases
<jdstrand> well, *you* might
<jdstrand> I just mean stable releases won't get two oxide updates a week :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, but that's not really the issue. we develop on trunk, against chromium's dev channel
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> point is, churn
<chrisccoulson> so, anything that makes that twice-per-week rebase take more than half a day or so is a big problem
<jdstrand> yeah
<jdstrand> rsalveti: ^
<jdstrand> rsalveti: I don't think we have to solve this now. I just want to make sure we are on the same page in thinking about how to solve it
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so the ffmpeg stuff is all within the sandbox? I guess that makes some sense
<ogra_> well, the solution is media-hub
<chrisccoulson> it is, and the sandbox can't dynamically open objects which is why gstreamer won't work
<rsalveti> yeah, it's fine :-)
<chrisccoulson> there's already an upstream bug for adding gstreamer support, and google have rejected it for that reason (it requires running without the sandbox or big changes to gst)
<rsalveti> I'm happy as long we got people above my paygrade that knows what is going on ;-)
<rsalveti> and it seems pmcgowan gave the green flag, so we're good :P
<om26er> Saviq, ping
 * pmcgowan worries now
<om26er> Saviq, with the greeter split silo, how does the screen unlock script work now ?
<rsalveti> lol
<jdstrand> rsalveti: well, the problem is that the current workaround doesn't work with application lifecycle
<rsalveti> indeed
<rsalveti> but it never worked with webkit either, right?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so, even is we disabled the sandbox, that still doesn't help because of the churn, correct?
<rsalveti> I mean, for grooveshark
<rsalveti> (playing in background I mean)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, that's right. ideally, for something this big, it would need to go upstream
<jdstrand> rsalveti: no, it wouldn't have, unless you updated qtwebkit to use gstreamer and gstreamer to use media-hub (or similar-- wasn't sure if you had)
<rsalveti> yeah, wasn't using media-hub
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, there might be other options
<jdstrand> we could try to be creative
<rsalveti> argh, lp giving errors
<jdstrand> maybe an LD_PRELOAD to wrap ffmpeg, maybe libhybris could intervene, maybe we have an alternative ffmpeg (that is upstreamable)
<jdstrand> those are just ideas otoh-- please feel free to think of others :)
<jdstrand> also, it should be done in a way that we can carry to converged
<jdstrand> since on converged we'll want media-hub too
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> need to think a bit more
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> the libhybris technique is interesting to think about...
<ogra_> could we use url-dispatcher and just hand over the url to a bg process talking to media-hub ?
<jdstrand> media-hub is supposed to be capable of handling urls
<jdstrand> rsalveti: ^
<ogra_> ah, k
<jdstrand> that might be viable
<ogra_> oh, right, and media-hub wouldnt be able to render embedded then
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> it would always open a separate player
<jdstrand> I wonder if something could be done there with mir
<rsalveti> we need to be smart as well, we don't want any simple audio from the browser to block the suspend
<ogra_> well, we want to block for video, no ?
<rsalveti> for video we want to block the screen, not suspend
 * ogra_ wouldnt be happy having to tap the screen every 2min 
<rsalveti> so if you press power or such it should be able to suspend again
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> but in case you're playing an audio on grooveshark, you want it to keep playing after hitting power
<rsalveti> how to define such policies is the interesting part :-)
<ogra_> you all and your grooveshar k
<ogra_> :P
 * ogra_ cant play it :(
<rsalveti> maybe when declaring a webapp, not sure
<rsalveti> ogra_: germany laws again?
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> lol
<ogra_> same as with youtube ... all music videos are blocked
<rsalveti> crazy
<ogra_> yup
<rsalveti> just get a vpn hehe
<rsalveti> hidemyass ftw
<mhr3> anyone else getting "Failed to discover an OpenID server" when opening a ci-train link?
<ogra_> sure, that works
<rsalveti> put it in your router
<ogra_> mhr3, seems there were some outages in teh datacenter a few mins ago
<mhr3> great
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: datacenter connection issues
<davmor2> Mirv: ogra_ and co so I've had my phone with me swiping apps and the home screen left right and center and I'm not get the scopes greying out issue any more \o/
<ogra_> nice
<ogra_> i do
<ogra_> well, not completely grey
<davmor2> ogra_: I got the fix from the silo for testing
<ogra_> but "untouchable"
<mhr3> robru, i remove an mp from 012, could you delete the pkg from the silo?
<mhr3> robru, and reconfigure
<mhr3> removed*
<davmor2> ogra_: silo 014
<mhr3> robru, removed unity8-desktop-session
<ogra_> davmor2, oooh, ok
<davmor2> om26er_, ToyKeeper: Silo 014 is good I couldn't reproduce the issue with the fix in place if you want to double check it and send it out into the big wide world
<robru> mhr3, sure
<om26er_> davmor2, yeah I ran all the tests for it, both AP and manual didn't find any regressions and also that bug never happened during my testing as well.
<om26er_> davmor2, I already YES'd it ;)
<davmor2> om26er_: awesome thanks
<robru> mhr3, naughty boy, conflicting with silo 13. ok, reconfigured
<robru> sergiusens, published silo 18
<ToyKeeper> 'morning, all.
<robru> ToyKeeper, 'yello
<robru> brb
<sergiusens> robru: ty
<ogra_> robru, oh, thanks for silo 18
<robru> ogra_, you're welcome
<ogra_> doanac, the tmpdir fix for phablet-bootchart is in the next package
<ogra_> (just landed)
<doanac> ogra_: great. thanks!
<ToyKeeper> Ooh, that's new.  Looks like my phone locked up while flashing image 286.
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, locked upp ? how
<ToyKeeper> Looks like one of the image files failed to push.
 * ogra_ has seen the download-manager UI vanish quite often recently 
<ToyKeeper> Oh, fresh install...  not an upgrade.
<ogra_> but never seen lock ups during upgrade
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> and it locked up while pushing ?
<ogra_> or in the boot afterwards
<ToyKeeper> Failed to push one file, and then the recovery boot stalled.  On rebooting, it looks like it's working better this time.
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^^ didnt you add a rm /cache/recovery/* to ubuntu-device-flash recently ?
<ogra_> or did that not land yet
<sergiusens> ogra_: no, to the recovery image and added the writable_flag removal specifically when doing  format
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> so ToyKeeper might not be on the latest recovery image
<sergiusens> ogra_: since I got lots of backlash after saucy was released an was told to create a proper client, I'm minimizing and not doing thigs the image updater would do
<ogra_> yeah, makes sense
<sergiusens> ogra_: that was like a month ago though and you need to --wipe or --bootstrap
<sergiusens> ogra_: so that 'format data' gets into your ubuntu_commands
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, you should --bootstrap anyway if you only ever use ubuntu-device-flash for upgrading
<ToyKeeper> FWIW, I'm using --bootstrap=true
<ogra_> and you are using the latest ubuntu-device-flash ?
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: just do --bootstrap (avoid the =true, well it's not needed)
<ToyKeeper> ... nope, looks like my ubuntu-device-flash package was a couple months old.
<ogra_> ah :)
<ogra_> there you go
<dbarth> robru: i've loaded some more branches in silo 6, can you ack that with a reconfig?
<robru> dbarth, well, that conflicts with webbrowser app from silo 8. any way you can merge those?
<mhr3> robru, any chance to still land 012?
<mhr3> or are we past freeze?
<bregma> hey, I got an odd build failure on the ppc64el architecture only, in a testsuite cluster that seems to have failed because a name o the D-Bus wasn't available... any chance at all this was a transient failure (we haven't touched any related code in aeons)
<robru> mhr3, i don't actually know precisely when the freeze is...
<mhr3> and yea, i cheated, i grabbed the .debs instead of waiting for the ppa :)
<robru> mhr3, also it says it's still building
<bregma> freeze should be 19:00 UTC
<robru> mhr3, apparently you have 8 minutes
<robru> mhr3, i don't understand what you mean about "cheated by grabbing the debs"
<robru> you mean for testing purposes? because I need the build to finish before I can publish it
<mhr3> robru, yea, for testing
<bregma> is there any chance to get someone to kick a ppc64el rebuild for me in silo 001 so I can publish by FF?
<dbarth> robru: i'll remove the integration tests then
<robru> bregma, ok, retried
<robru> dbarth, thanks
<bregma> oh, and FF is actually at 21:00 UTC
<mhr3> robru, so once it officially builds, who can give the qa thumbs up to it?
<robru> mhr3, probably ToyKeeper ^
<robru> cyphermox, ugh, do you have any idea what this means? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/175/console
<robru> cyphermox, nm, it means dbarth didn't put the merge url in the spreadsheet! grr
<cyphermox> right
<ToyKeeper> Yes, though I'm still figuring out how exactly that works...  and I have a doctor appointment in less than an hour, so I wouldn't count on landing before 2100 UTC.
<cyphermox> it's trying to split a url that would be incorrect
<robru> dbarth, ok, fixed, silo 6 reconfigged
<cyphermox> right, just about one hour to go until final freeze
<cyphermox> robru:  ^
<cyphermox> I got confused by DST five minutes ago, quickly reminded by stgraber
<robru> cyphermox, bregma: ok, which is it then? 19, 20, or 21 utc?
<cyphermox> oh wait, you're right
<cyphermox> ugh
<cyphermox> it's 21 UTC
<robru> 21utc is in 2 hours
<cyphermox> yeah, I see that
<robru> ToyKeeper, mhr3 ok looks like the build is done, can we test it now?
<robru> ToyKeeper, or somebody else from qa can cover while you're out?
<mhr3> yep, it's green afaict
<cyphermox> robru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<robru> mhr3, wait, unity-scope-click is phone only right? that's not subject to the freeze then
<bregma> robru, no, it's for desktop too :)
<robru> bregma, groan
<mhr3> robru, well, it's for the preview session
<robru> oh right
<bregma> unity8 desktop ftw
<bregma> !!on!
<mhr3> robru, but i'm fine if you just ack it ;)
<pmcgowan> is there a similar exception for the unity8 session stuff?
<pmcgowan> should be if not, thats what asac was trying to work out
<ogra_> pmcgowan, no worries
<bregma> pmcgowan, not at the moment
<ogra_> we have a standing freeze exception for most touch stuff
<ogra_> oh, the desktop side
 * ogra_ has to get used that unity8 doesnt always mean touch 
<pmcgowan> it would be badly ironic if the unity8 preview screwed up our standing exception
<ToyKeeper> robru: You're trying to get something into the desktop image before it freezes in a couple hours?
<robru> ogra_, yeah, but can the freeze exception apply to the final release freeze too? I'm pretty sure it was just a "feature freeze" exception ;-)
<robru> ToyKeeper, it seems so
<robru> ToyKeeper, well, mhr3 is
<ogra_> robru, yes, it does by the rules we use for landings now
<mhr3> ToyKeeper, well, is the unity8 preview session really "desktop"?
<robru> mhr3, well, if it ships on the desktop image, then "yes"
<ToyKeeper> mhr3, robru: I'd suggest getting someone from QA proper to help with that...  because there's no way I'll be set up for desktop testing today.  I've only touched phone bits.
<mhr3> robru, then no, cause it isn't even in main
<robru> mhr3, well, then whatever.
<ogra_> robru, feature freeze is still in effect ;) it doesnt drop when final freeze kicks in ... for feature freeze we still have the exceptin .. for final freeze we have the special extra QAed landing process
<robru> ToyKeeper, well it's a component that in both phone and desktop. false alarm though, I think, you can test it after the doctor, no worries. it's not subject to the freeze as far as I am being told right now
<bregma> I'll be testing on desktop anyhow
<mhr3> bregma, ultimately you're the one for who the branch is, so i think you're most qualified to answer whether it works
<robru> bregma, great, silo 12, let me know if it's publishable ;-)
<robru> cyphermox, do you have any idea what's going on with silos 18 and 19? they were both published but are "in no known space and time", seems they never even made it to UNAPPROVED, much less proposed.
<cyphermox> moo?
<cyphermox> 19, unless it was reassigned recently should be empty
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<robru> cyphermox, indicator-keyboard?
<cyphermox> oh, so it was reassigned since
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, I assigned that one at the start of my shift today
<robru> cyphermox, so seb built tested published, looks good, except the published package vanished. same with 18
<cyphermox> just a second, checking
<bfiller> robru: silo15 ready for QA testing, not sure who is on QA duty
<robru> bfiller, that'll be toykeeper when she gets back from the doctor
<robru> ToyKeeper, silo 15 for you to test when you get back
<cyphermox> robru: I guess it could have been caught in the DC issues we had earlier?
<robru> cyphermox, good point. can we force those through?
<bfiller> robru: cheers
<cyphermox> jsut a sec
<cyphermox> robru: nah, not so convinced anymore, the times don't match
<robru> cyphermox, what times don't match?
<cyphermox> for when I remember there were issues with when the publish jobs were run
<cyphermox> I'd say run publish again
<cyphermox> if it's not in the queue and not elsewhere...
<robru> cyphermox, ok, i'll publish again
<ToyKeeper> bfiller, robru: I'll be able to help when I get back...  but I'll probably be a bit slow about it since the first I heard about this process was less than 24 hours ago and I haven't actually gone through it before.  So...  learning how.
<cyphermox> maybe just give me a second to ask for one other thing to be verified
<robru> ToyKeeper, more than happy to help you get set up with testing silos. they're just PPAs, so it's easy to add them, install packages, and test
<Saviq_> om26er, mterry knows the details, but that script was prepped exactly for that reason
<cyphermox> robru: has there been successful publish runs since?
<robru> cyphermox, oh, i just published 18
<cyphermox> robru: fine, just carry on then ;)
<robru> cyphermox, no i mean i just hit the button
<cyphermox> yes, I understood :)
<robru> cyphermox, i'm not sure if there's been a successful one since...
<cyphermox> robru: sit in #u-release and watch for the bot to mention your packages "Unapproved"
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, I was doing that
<robru> cyphermox, in fact there have been no successful publish runs in the last 2 hours. there were a bunch of publish runs 2+ hours ago that were successful, but silos 18 and 19 were published 1.5 hours ago and failed to show up anywhere.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> in that case let's pester archive admins, I'll ping
<robru> ok
<boiko> robru: hey, line 37 on the spreadsheet contains the MR fixing the so mentioned flaky test of dialer-app, could you please get a silo for that when available?
<robru> boiko, sure, you got silo 4
<boiko> robru: that was fast, thanks
<robru> boiko, you're welcome
<robru> ok, zero hour is literally upon us, who needs last-second-emergency desktop uploads?
<cjwatson> (ci-train publishing stuff fixed, was a stuck job)
<bregma> mhr3, silo 012 works like a charm (once I manually reverted unity8-desktop-session-mir)
<bregma> robru, oh, me! me!
<bregma> landing-001 just passed its tests in the nick of time, needs a publish
<robru> sweet
<robru> bregma, silo 1 says build failed?
<robru> oh right, just ppc64el
<bregma> robru, that build worked the second time
<bregma> I guess ci-train just did not pick it up
<robru> bregma, ok, I just have to do a watch_only build so that citrain realized it's good
<bregma> I commend my build into your hands
<bfiller> robru: silo 8 is ready to land
<robru> bregma, bfiller ok both published.
 * bregma fist pumps
<bfiller> robru: cheers
<robru> bregma, bfiller you're welcome
<rsalveti> robru: mind reconfiguring silo-13? added a new src package, ofono-phonesim
<robru> sure
<rsalveti> thanks!
<robru> rsalveti, oops, forgot to ignore conflicts. trying again...
<rsalveti> np, thanks
<robru> rsalveti, ok, good to go
<rsalveti> lovely
<thomi> robru: I wonder if I could get a silo allocated for row 40 please?
<robru> thomi, sure, you got silo 11
<thomi> thanks!
<robru> you're welcome!
<sergiusens> is the latest build borked?
<robru> sergiusens, haven't checked, what issue you seeing?
<sergiusens> google logo :-)
<sergiusens> might of been a misflash
<robru> sergiusens, just flashing now, will let you know in a sec
<sergiusens> nope, flashed fine...
<robru> sergiusens, boots fine for me
<cyphermox> robru: we're done!
<sergiusens> robru: yeah, I rebooted and it worked; must be a new race :-)
<robru> cyphermox, sweet, lunch time ;-)
<cyphermox> robru: do you know if didrocks' set stuff up to properly do SRUs using citrain?
<cyphermox> alright, have fun :)
<sergiusens> cyphermox: I guess we aren't landing silo 13 anymore...
<robru> cyphermox, all I know is that citrain can't do saucy SRUs. dunno when it'll be prepped for trusty SRUs.
<robru> sergiusens, isn't that all phone stuff? only desktop is frozen
<sergiusens> robru: it includes network manager
<robru> sergiusens, ... bah
<rsalveti> sergiusens: what happens, not yet ready?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I ran all the tests myself, but archive is locked now
<sergiusens> rsalveti: did you see i n f i n i t y's email?
<sergiusens> just saw it 20' ago :-P
<ChickenCutlass> sergiusens: what!
<cyphermox> sergiusens: can't land much, really
<cyphermox> sergiusens: given enough sucking up and/or beer you might be able to convince an archive admin to let the stuff in, but I wouldn't hold my breath
<sergiusens> cyphermox: so nm can't land now?
<sergiusens> and everything else can?
<sergiusens> ChickenCutlass: ^^
<cyphermox> tbh I rather we make sure things are really 100% certain to be rock solid before we attempt to land this stuff
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<rsalveti> we can land stuff !main and !seeded in !touch images
<cyphermox> right
<sergiusens> cyphermox: I am too; that's why I've been rolling with whatever is in the silo on my day phone
<cyphermox> yes
<sergiusens> I spent 30U$D on MMS today
<sergiusens> :-P
<cyphermox> ahah
<cyphermox> the SIM I bought last week is meant to do unlimited SMS & MMS
<cyphermox> we'll see how well that really happens
<cyphermox> so you're actually receiving mms? last I tried they would not show up
<sergiusens> cyphermox: well I am looking at the logs ;-)
<sergiusens> cyphermox: dbus-monitor
<sergiusens> dbus-monitor sender=org.ofono.mms
<ChickenCutlass> cyphermox: they don’t show up in the messaging app yet
<cyphermox> sergiusens: anything special to do for ofono to accept using the apn database instead of mbpi? here anything other than mbpi reliably fails
<cyphermox> the settings look fine though
<sergiusens> cyphermox: it should do a merge
<boiko> robru: landing-004 tested. ready to go
<cyphermox> sergiusens: right
<cyphermox> sergiusens: but I have mcc/mnc 302/220 here for Telus, and it's not being picked up once I nuke the settings in mbpi
<cyphermox> ofono does report those mcc/mnc values for SimManager and NetworkRegistration though, which is why I find it unexpected
<robru> boiko, published
<mhr3> robru, no 012 publishing?
<robru> mhr3, still waiting on that QA signoff from ToyKeeper
<ToyKeeper> Hi, sorry, my appointment ran late and I'm still learning the process.
<robru> ToyKeeper, no worries, have any questions? I can show you a bunch of tricks that make dealing with silos easier.
<ToyKeeper> No, I'm just...  busy facepalming.  My roommate must have flipped the switch this morning on the power strip I was using, so my notebook ran out of power and died.
<ToyKeeper> (for reference, this is a Bad Thing because I normally have 200+ windows open and normally only log out twice per year)
<robru> ToyKeeper, haha, no worries, I'm around for *at least* 2 more hours officially, probably many more hours unofficially, if you need help.
<ToyKeeper> Seriously bad timing on this.  I usually plan my reboots weeks in advance, for a day when nothing interesting is going on.
<mhr3> robru, i thought bregma's +1 is enough
<robru> ToyKeeper, you should like... save your documents or something. weird workflow
<robru> mhr3, oh did we agree on that? I'm a bit confused about all this new TRAINCON stuff. it says in the spreadsheet "QA signoff needed" and I was told ToyKeeper is the QA contact.
<robru> bregma, also did you ack silo 12?
<ToyKeeper> I do.  It's usually a lot of xterms, and those can't exactly save state.
<ToyKeeper> I at least have a list of the windows which were open, along with their frame groups and location and which desktop they were on.
<robru> ToyKeeper, will you be in malta? I'm curious to see this monstrosity
<ToyKeeper> Yes, I should be in Malta during the first week of the sprint.
<robru> ToyKeeper, hmm, I'm there second week. any overlap during the middle weekend? I should arrive saturday
<ToyKeeper> I'm not sure.  I've been a bit distracted with a steady stream of urgent projects and haven't booked flights yet.
<robru> ToyKeeper, heh, ok. well I'll make a point of trying to find you
<robru> ToyKeeper, perhaps a screencast would be more practical. (almost as curious as I am impatient ;-)
<ToyKeeper> It's not terribly interesting...  just an oldschool window manager sans desktop environment, because every modern/common desktop lacks most of the features I actually care about.
<robru> ToyKeeper, which window manager? (really truly fascinated)
<bregma> robru, for the record, I acked silo 012 about 4 hours ago
<ToyKeeper> Sawfish.
<robru> ToyKeeper, with tabbed window titles? nice
<robru> bregma, ok, still not sure if I should publish it without ToyKeeper's ok though.
<ToyKeeper> Sorry, it has been a weird day full of unexpected interruptions.
<bregma> ToyKeeper, get to it chop-chop
<robru> ToyKeeper, I think the priority for silo 12 should be just testing on the device, the unity8 desktop preview isn't really that serious (I mean, a bug in the desktop preview has a much lower impact than a bug on the device that people will actually use)
<bregma> the desktop preview has been tested thoroughly and passed
<bregma> they made that change for me, 'cos I'm so special
<robru> bregma, nice.
<bregma> starting tomorrow, everyone is expected to dogfood Unity 8 on the desktop for their every day work
<bregma> j/k
<robru> bregma, that is totally something that I will absolutely do.
<bregma> vim hasn't been ported yet
<robru> bregma, duh, we all use emacs, right ;-)
<bregma> it's an OK OS but I don't like the editor it comes with
<ToyKeeper> apt-add-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-012  ?
<robru> ToyKeeper, sudo
<robru> but yes
<ToyKeeper> Right, duh, freshly-flashed, I haven't gotten the thing online yet.
<ToyKeeper> Looks like it's time for some new USB cables, too...  these microusb connectors never seem to last very long.
<robru> brb
 * ToyKeeper wonders why 'apt-get update' is going at the speed of a phone modem today
<ToyKeeper> ... 75 packages to upgrade?  Does that sound right?  That's a lot of reverse dependencies to check...
<robru> ToyKeeper, well, that would be more than just waht's in the silo
<robru> ToyKeeper, try this instead: https://github.com/robru/dotfiles/blob/master/.bash_aliases#L71
<ToyKeeper> ... working on it.  :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-11
<robru> ToyKeeper, any luck?
<ToyKeeper> robru: Yes, just having a slow time of it because today is apparently full of stupid.
<robru> ToyKeeper, no worries! don't be so hard on yourself
<ToyKeeper> In any case, currently trying to figure out which parts of this test plan are expected to fail, and why a click app isn't installing, and if there are any test cases for the i18n bug the change is intended to fix.
<cyphermox> test cases, what are those?
<ToyKeeper> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/unity-scope-click
<cyphermox> was rethorical ;)
<ToyKeeper> But for now I'd settle for a bug with info on reproducing the i18n issue, or even a package name which is known to render incorrectly.
<robru> ToyKeeper, hummmmm
<robru> ToyKeeper, what i18n bug are we talking about?
<ToyKeeper> landing-012's description is: Add i18n support to click scope, display more apps on unity8 desktop
<robru> ToyKeeper, oh ok, well the branch is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity-scope-click/translated/+merge/214182 (with linked bug)
<ToyKeeper> (IIRC, there was an issue with some text displaying as '?' in the scope)
<robru> ToyKeeper, it's not clear to me that there actually is an app that has translations to test, I think it's more a case of "we added code, make sure it doesn't break anything"
<cyphermox> are there even apps right now with translated description or name?
<robru> was just thinking not ;-)
<cyphermox> right :)
<ToyKeeper> Okay, I'm probably thinking of the wrong issue.
<cyphermox> well, no, it's a very valid thing to test for i18n
<ToyKeeper> In any case, I've been looking for a way to reproduce a symptom, to verify it no longer happens.
<robru> ToyKeeper, not sure about that, sorry
<cyphermox> well we could come up with a click package that has special characters
<cyphermox> it's not really going to test the scope though
<ToyKeeper> While looking for that, I attempted to go through the unity-scope-click test plan, and thus far haven't successfully been able to install any apps.  It could just be really slow today though, since even just doing a search takes more than 60 seconds to get a result.
<ToyKeeper> I don't have baseline image tests for this version though, so it's possible the base image is broken.
<cyphermox> I see
<ToyKeeper> Okay, that worked.  Took about 5 minutes to install a 72K app.
<ToyKeeper> Usually it goes by fast enough I miss it if I blink.
<dobey> my branch has nothing to do with apps being translated or not
<dobey> it's to enable translation of strings in the scope itself, not of the apps (which is a whole completely different problem that needs a lot more work to enable)
<dobey> the '?' issue was fixed in an earlier branch that's already merged and in the archive
<dobey> ToyKeeper: if you want to test the '?' issue, it was happening with the one chinese app that's in the store for curator.im
<dobey> the icon is red and the name is in chinese text (until you install it, then it's "Curator.im" or something)
<ToyKeeper> Okay, good to know.
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Any idea if this part of the test plan is supposed to fail?  "Verify you can go back and forth in the dash and progress still works"
<ToyKeeper> ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/unity-scope-click )
<dobey> ToyKeeper: yes, which is why there's a bug # next to it. hopefully will have that fixed soon though. the requisite branch for fixing that was supposed to land in ubuntu-download-manager today
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Thanks, it does indeed appear to be fixed (Curator.im app display), and it looks (so far) like my app install issues aren't related to this silo.
<dobey> what's your issue?
<ToyKeeper> Mostly, that it's going really slow.  But I'm getting the same thing on the base image, and bad ping times.
<dobey> oh
<ToyKeeper> 45 packets transmitted, 39 received, +42 duplicates, 13% packet loss
<ToyKeeper> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 91.454/2067.209/8079.955/1633.519 ms
<dobey> maybe it's related to the DoS that happened earlier
<ToyKeeper> Investigating a bit further, it looks like it might be local wireless congestion.
<dobey> ah
<dobey> very likely too
<ToyKeeper> I'm half-tempted to either build a Faraday cage around my home, or build an EMP gun.
<dobey> or?
<dobey> both is more fun!
<dobey> man, my new bandwidth is awesome
<dobey> wifi is still meh though
<ToyKeeper> Well, looks like channel 13 won't work...  phone doesn't support it.
<ToyKeeper> It seems channel 11 isn't congested right now though...  positively zippy compared to what I was doing earlier.
<ToyKeeper> It's amazing how much faster things go with a functional network.
<ToyKeeper> robru, dobey: Silo 012 tested and signed off.
<robru> ToyKeeper, sweeet!
<ToyKeeper> Sorry for all the delays and hand-holding; nothing seems to be going right today.
<robru> ToyKeeper, no worries!
<dobey> i thought the testing was already done
<dobey> i guess the "it's done" got dropped somewhere
<robru> dobey, new rules for TRAINCON-0
<ToyKeeper> Anything which doesn't fix a blocker currently must go through an additional brand-new process.
<ToyKeeper> ... and reflashing to test silo 015.
<thomi> robru: still around? Silo 11 is ready to land!
<robru> thomi, does that mean what I think it means?
<thomi> it sure does brain
<dobey> Among the maxims on Lord Naoshige's wall there was this one: "Matters of great concern should be treated lightly."
<robru> thomi, well you got yourself a publish... we'll see how the release team feels about that
<thomi> robru: I don't understand
<robru> thomi, well we're past final freeze
<robru> thomi, so they might take issue. but since it's just dropping vestigial stuff, I quite like it
<thomi> d'awww... my FFE has run out of mojo!
<jhodapp> robru: ping
<robru> jhodapp, hello
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 287 building (started: 20140411 02:05) ===
<jhodapp> hey, could you do me a favor with the CI train?
<robru> jhodapp, maybe...
<robru> what's up?
<jhodapp> robru: landing silo 017...the MP's listed there, can you change all of them to be phablet-team instead of jhodapp...do that to all of them except for the qtubuntu-media-signals MP?
<robru> jhodapp, you mean just change the URLs in the spreadsheet? or like, move the branches myself>
<jhodapp> robru: just change it in the spreadsheet and reconfigure
<robru> jhodapp, ok
<jhodapp> robru: and kick off a build for all of those to make sure it works ok
<robru> jhodapp, i'm not sure this will work... won't the MP #'s all be different? remember these URLs are MPs, not just branches
<jhodapp> robru: ricmm claims the MPs will still be valid
<jhodapp> I'm trusting his experience here
<robru> jhodapp, well I'll be.... https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-017-1-build/25/console
<ToyKeeper> Grr...  mirscreencast isn't cooperating any more.
<jhodapp> robru: awesome, that's great
<ToyKeeper> Okay, that's better.  Apparently it no longer defaults to the, er, default mir socket.
<robru> any core devs around to ack https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-012-2-publish/9/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-click_0.1+14.04.20140410.1-0ubuntu1.diff ?
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: I don't have the slightest clue how to test the telephony-service change in silo 015.  The SMS changes are straightforward, but this has two MPs and I only know what one actually does.
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/telephony-service
<bfiller> I'll add it to the sheet
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: Are the two MPs independent of each other?
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: no, the messaging app fixes need the fixes in the telephony-service, that's why it's in the same silo
<ToyKeeper> 'k.
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: In the telephony-service test plan, I'm not sure how to do this step: "Ensure that all unit tests pass on the device."
<ToyKeeper> ... full autopilot test suite?  That will probably take several hours.
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: that's kind of bogus
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: all the unit tests run in CI, should probably say ensure unit tests pass in CI
<bfiller> I'll update it
<ToyKeeper> Okay.  In any case, I haven't gotten to a point where I can run the CI tests yet.
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: well they've already run when the MR was submitted and all passed
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: so you just need to verify that CI passed on the MR
<bfiller> (which it has)
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: Is this silo supposed to pull in this many packages?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: you pasted an empty pastebin link
<ToyKeeper> Haha...  /me is full of fail today.  ;P
<ToyKeeper> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7233320/
<ToyKeeper> (seriously, today has been ... dumb)
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: so no, all these packages are not required. your update is pulling in everything that has landed in the archive plus the changes in silo 15
<ToyKeeper> Either the silo packages pulled in a bunch of extras, or the silo installation script I copied from robru is a bit buggy.
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: apt-get update will get the latest from the archive plus the silo you added
<ToyKeeper> wget -qO- http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-$silo_number/ubuntu/dists/devel/main/source/Sources \
<ToyKeeper>   | perl -ne 's/,//g; s/^Binary: // && print' \
<ToyKeeper>   | xargs apt-get install --yes
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: hmmn, don't know
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: here is the list of packages you can install that are needed:
<robru> ToyKeeper, I use that all the time, it scans the PPA for binary packages and installs all it finds.
<bfiller> robru: looks like she's getting stuff not specifically in that ppa that are not depends
<robru> ToyKeeper, hm, silo 15 is telephony-service and messaging-app, that'd be for testing on the phone, not the desktop
<ToyKeeper> Yes, exactly.
<bfiller> robru: like other updates that have landed in the archive
<robru> ToyKeeper, the command you pasted says "apt-get install --yes", it's installing it on your desktop
<ToyKeeper> I can restart and do it manually, just wasn't sure what triggered the extra packages.
<ToyKeeper> robru: This is running on the phone.
<robru> hmm
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: sudo apt-get install messaging-app telephony-service qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony0.1
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: that's all you need
<ToyKeeper> Thanks.  I'll try it with everything currently in the silo...  but will do it manually to avoid surprises.
<robru> ToyKeeper,
<robru> $ wget -qO- http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-015/ubuntu/dists/devel/main/source/Sources | perl -ne 's/,//g; s/^Binary: // && print'
<robru> telephony-service qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony0.1
<robru> messaging-app messaging-app-autopilot
<robru> not sure where you're getting all those other packages from, unless they were dependencies indirectly somehow
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: When touching an URL-ified phone number, it's supposed to launch the dialer app and populate it with the phone number, yes?
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: yes
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: I'm getting the dialer app, but the number is getting lost somewhere.
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: Also, I suspect the extra deps may have been pulled in by messaging-app-autopilot, which is in the silo.
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: should start dialing the number in the dialer - that's what I'm seeing
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: if messaging-app-autopilot is installed none of the text messaging stuff will work unless you "sudo stop ofono-phonesim"
<bfiller> installing this package uses the emulator and your phone won't be able to send or receive messages or phone calls
<robru> ToyKeeper, just looking at your pastebin, comparing it to the existing silos, looks kinda like you slurp'd silo 13 instead of 15.
<ToyKeeper> robru: In http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7233320/ , I only see references to http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-015/ubuntu/
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: Okay, after stopping ofono-phonesim, it does indeed call the number.
<robru> ToyKeeper, yes, but it's installing ofono and ofono-phonesim, which are in silo 13. strange
<ToyKeeper> (though I personally prefer when this sort of thing merely pre-populates and then lets me click 'call' or access other functions such as 'add contact')
<robru> ToyKeeper, nm, the versions don't match, can't be silo 13.
<robru> ToyKeeper, no idea why it's getting those extra deps. the code for sure is parsing the ppa sources file correctly though
<ToyKeeper> robru: Because of the autopilot package in the silo.
<ToyKeeper> I'm not sure what the correct approach is here; include autopilot packages which shouldn't actually be installed, or put those into a different ppa, or ...
<ToyKeeper> (in general, any packages which won't actually be part of the default image could cause issues during silo testing, but it seems weird not to include them in the silo)
<robru> ToyKeeper, I don't see how we could keep them out of the silo. silos are just PPAs, we upload a source package then it builds the binaries in the silo. we'd have to take all the -autopilot code and put them in different source packages or something.
<ToyKeeper> Okay, makes sense.
<ToyKeeper> So, more careful slurping.
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: I don't suppose there's any chance we could make it populate dialer-app but not actually start the call?  That's how every other SMS app I've tried handles phone numbers.
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: this is how design spec'd it
<ToyKeeper> Hmm.  I can't say I agree with design very often...  but that's my problem, not everyone else's.  :)
<ToyKeeper> I'll finish the test plans and then I think it can be approved.
<ToyKeeper> Looking again, this actually makes more sense...  because our dialer app has no 'add contact' or other functions which can be performed on an entered number.  Just calling.
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: This step seems no longer relevant: "Test deleting message details"
<ToyKeeper> Oh, nevermind.  That function is still available as select -> delete.
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: or swipe to delete on an indiviual message
<ToyKeeper> Not sure why though; I haven't deleted a text message since I had an ancient phone with a history limit of like 20 messages.
<ToyKeeper> Right, that funky swipe-to-delete thing.  It's in the alarm clock, too.  I had half a dozen different people try to figure out how to cancel or delete an alarm, and not one could do it.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 287 DONE (finished: 20140411 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/287.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: This is failing: "Ensure that no telephony* processes are running by default after rebooting phone"
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: which ones are running? that might be normal and the test plan is out of date
<ToyKeeper> ... though I suspect the error is in the test plan, not the software.
<ToyKeeper> phablet   2116  0.9  0.5  81832 10820 ?        Ssl  21:40   0:00 /usr/bin/telephony-service-indicator
<ToyKeeper> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/telephony-service
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: that's fine, test plan wrong. will update it
<ToyKeeper> I suspect all the steps about unit tests and autopilot tests should probably be removed too, since that requires so much extra junk to be installed on the phone (and invalidates the manual test results).
<ToyKeeper> So...  a few hiccups aside, silo 015 is approved.
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> ToyKeeper: excellent, I'll publish it then
<Mirv> (or robru tried, I'll seek for packaging ack)
<robru> Mirv, yeah sorry, just hit that, was about to ask for packaging ack when you got here.
<Mirv> asked on #ubuntu-devel
<Mirv> someone had apparently accidentally deleted the MP list of that landing. for preserving history, I copy-pasted them back from the build logs.
 * Mirv needs more coffee
<Mirv> didrocks: hello. two packaging acks are waiting from QA signed off landings, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-2-publish/10/artifact/packaging_changes_messaging-app_0.1+14.04.20140410.1-0ubuntu1.diff (maybe it should be "or", although in this case it does not hurt it's dual-licensed?)
<Mirv> and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-012-2-publish/9/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-click_0.1+14.04.20140410.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> Mirv: hello! oh, but you tried to publish already?
<didrocks> so I guess the status to get QA sign off isn't clear?
<didrocks> or ToyKeeper is working on them?
<Mirv> didrocks: well robru did just before I he went to sleep. before that ToyKeeper set the 015 to Yes and 12 already was
<Mirv> -I
<didrocks> Mirv: ah, so they are signed off?
<Mirv> didrocks: ah, parser error... so "are waiting" (for you) while being "from QA signed off"
<Mirv> or writer error, impossible to parse!
<didrocks> ok ok :)
<Mirv> but both are QA signed off, yes, and both just need packaging acks
<didrocks> our parsers were not aligned :p
<didrocks> reviewing the diff!
<didrocks> Mirv: +1 on messaging-app (but it's weird we are getting code in trunk that aren't canonical owned)
<didrocks> but from a packaging pov, it's fine :)
<didrocks> Mirv: +1 on scope
<Mirv> yes we won't want to bundle random JS libraries all around in general probably, or at least we'd need some policies like what are allowed to be ued
<Mirv> thanks
<didrocks> Mirv: agreed ;)
<didrocks> thanks to you!
<ToyKeeper> didrocks: Yes, sorry, those were both approved.  Is there anything else I should do to mark them as such?
<didrocks> ToyKeeper: no, all is perfect! thanks for it
<bzoltan1> Mirv: didrocks: we are done with the silo3 ... it is good to land
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> bzoltan1: In silo landing-003. Build failed: Some packages failed to build.
<Mirv> there's some weird socket error in the log
<Mirv> maybe watch only run to make sure
<Mirv> everything is correctly built in the PPA itself
<Mirv> watch only running
<didrocks> interesting, hey, I'll let you Mirv handling that :)
<didrocks> sweet!
<didrocks> maybe it was during the firewall issue?
<Mirv> probably, or some other timeout issue
<Mirv> succeeded
<sil2100> We had another firewall issue?
<Mirv> didrocks: some more packaging acks, related to the NEW package reviewed earlier (-remotelinux) and then some other CMake changes: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-003-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtcreator-plugin-cmake_3.0.1+14.04.20140410.1-0ubuntu1.diff  +  https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-003-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.0.1+14.04.20140410.1-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> Mirv: I see you're assigning already for seb128 ? ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: remind me, did I new -remote?
<didrocks> Mirv: and the FFe was acked and so on?
<Mirv> didrocks: FFe was acked, you preNEWed when it was in a bit unfortunate shape still (lacked .bzr-builddeb, not set to UNRELEASED, short descriptions wrong)
<bzoltan> didrocks:  there is no failure... the sheet is wrong. All the packages are built well in the Silo3
<didrocks> Mirv: so, I didn't really rereview it, right?
<Mirv> sil2100: ah, yes :)
<Mirv> didrocks: I think you said "ok" for my pull request but then didn't comment anymore
<didrocks> bzoltan: well, you needed to relaunch with "watch only ppa" if sheet is wrong :p
<didrocks> bzoltan: Mirv has done it
<didrocks> (due to previous firewall issues)
<Mirv> the branch was lp:~bzoltan/qtcreator-plugin-remotelinux/join_the_train
<didrocks> Mirv: let me do a quick recheck now that the fixes are in
<Mirv> ok, good
<didrocks> +1 on the 2 others, but let me confirm on that one
<Mirv> yep
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, all good, +1
<Mirv> great
<Mirv> bzoltan: landing-003 published
<circ-user-EFf23> imgbot, status 287
<imgbot> Image 287 test results on mako - Total: 684, Pass: 684, Crashes: 0, Rate: 100%
<sil2100> Woohoo
<Mirv> didrocks: I should have included this manual package upload packaging diff too: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172321604/qtcreator_3.0.1-0ubuntu3_3.0.1-0ubuntu4.diff.gz
<Mirv> sil2100: again very suspicious! :) 0 failures, 0 crashes
<Mirv> did you discuss #286's 0 crashes yesterday evening?
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, 0 crashers = yes, but 0 failures is like 'yaay' \o/
 * sil2100 wonders why it's still syncing
<sil2100> psivaa: what do you think ^ ?
<Mirv> yeah we'll need psivaa to check that out
<Mirv> I don't think #286 should be crash-free
<Mirv> #287 would have better chances as there are actual crash fixes
<Mirv> I wonder when there'll be the day that 0 crashes is not an error :)
<sil2100> It's not crash free for sure, as the status is 'Syncing' all the time ;)
<psivaa> sil2100: Mirv: i'll take a look
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks!
<didrocks> status 286
<didrocks> imgbot, status 286
<didrocks> Mirv: so, it was 0 on 286?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, that seems wrong and probably #287 either did not fix all crashes
<imgbot> Image 286 test results on mako - Total: 675, Pass: 673, Crashes: 0, Rate: 99.6%
<Mirv> either
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> that's weird
<sil2100> Jenkins is still syncing the artifacts
<didrocks> plars: we'll need your expertise!
<didrocks> sil2100: for 286?
<sil2100> Yeah... I thought it's temporary, but it seems to do it for eternity ;|
<didrocks> ah, so let's see if logging into the device works or not
<didrocks> psivaa: tell us when you got something on it please ^
<psivaa> sil2100: didrocks: the crashes are present but the dashboard is not syncing them yet
<didrocks> psivaa: seems we got the same on 286?
<didrocks> which sounds weird
<didrocks> psivaa: what did crash btw?
<didrocks> normally the unity8 one should be gone
<psivaa> didrocks: yes, the results are in 'syncing' state. i checked the dialer-app test to see if there are crashes and there are crashes in it
<psivaa> didrocks: during unity8 systems-settings has crashed with 287
<didrocks> ok, but no unity8 itself crashed?
<psivaa> didrocks: yea unity8 also has crashed with 287
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> psivaa: mind giving something for Saviq?
<psivaa> didrocks: you mean a bug with apport-bug ?
<didrocks> yeah
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, will do
<didrocks> thanks
<ogra_> OMG !
<ogra_> trusty-changes exploded over night
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, after-freeze, kde accepted
<ogra_> ah, sigh, right
<ogra_> KDE is always 150 packages :/
<popey> 50 are KDE the other 100 are clocks.
<popey> </old_gag>
<ogra_> haha
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: btw, the Touch image is taking -updates by default?
<didrocks> for building
<didrocks> a lovely
<didrocks> and nice
<didrocks> Touch
<didrocks> image
<didrocks> :p
<sil2100> ;p
<seb128> you and your touch image
<seb128> everybody should focus on fixing desktop bugs for the lts this week ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: it's not a touch image
<didrocks> it's a Touch image
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> didrocks, it's TheTouchImage(tm)
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> "Ze"
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm, no idea, i dont think so
 * ogra_ checks sources.list
<ogra_> well, at least the sources.list says so, but i will have to check build logs
<psivaa> didrocks: Saviq: bug 1306453 is for the unity8 crash with image 287 during unity8 tests
<ubot5> bug 1306453 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in glDeleteTextures()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306453
<didrocks> thanks psivaa
<psivaa> yw :)
<psivaa> didrocks: seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1306465 for system-settings crash with 287
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1306465 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "system-settings crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> psivaa, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, psivaa: sigabrt in libqubuntumirclient.so
<seb128> we had some of those on e.u.c some weeks ago, I pinged Saviq & others about it
<seb128> not sure we ever figured those out/debugged the issue
<seb128> could somebody get a debug bt?
<dbarth> didrocks: so for the final freeze, how can we release non-critical bug fixes in a different pocket?
<dbarth> didrocks: you mentioned a discussion; is there a mail about that already?
<seb128> dbarth, well, you can do SRUs for trusty
<dbarth> right, where do we relese a silo content?
<dbarth> by default it goes to the archive / unapproved queue, and until it's released we can't free the silo
<ogra_> dbarth, that should be transparent to you ... packages should go to -updates
<dbarth> oh, nice
<ogra_> (once thats all sortted with the release team)
<dbarth> well, let's keep going then
<dbarth> ah
<dbarth> and that "once" is when?
<ogra_> not sure what needs to be set up there +
<didrocks> dbarth: it was discussed with cjwatson on IRC. i'm waiting on him to get to it to see what we are going to do
<ogra_> i assume its a minro switch or simething to make packages end up in -updates instead of the archive
<didrocks> (as I poked on #ubuntu-release before his start of day, let's see when he's catching up)
<dbarth> ok, nw
<dbarth> now that we have a nice electric train, we're just eager to play more
<dbarth> ;)
<seb128> Saviq, nice, we got a debug bt
<seb128> Saviq, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172567842/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128> who would be the right people to ping about QUbuntuMirIntegration issues?
<seb128> psivaa, ^
<psivaa> seb128: i'm not sure. may be Mirv knows?
<Mirv> psivaa: not on that one
<ogra_> dbarth, hmm, https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/better-control-webengine-lib-loaded/+merge/215280 didnt make it in the last upload ?
<didrocks> dbarth: if it's ready, I would suggest we throw away previous upload
<didrocks> get everything in one request
<didrocks> that would be less work for Laney & co
<didrocks> in reviewing
<ogra_> yeah, that might be a good step forward here, the change definitely contributes to fix the blocker
<didrocks> dbarth: thoughts?
<dbarth> ogra_: nope, but this would be a good one to land
<didrocks> dbarth: so, do you prefer to merge the changes?
<dbarth> didrocks: you mean with osomon's silo?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> and just do one landing
<didrocks> with both fixes
<dbarth> and you think you could land it faster?
<didrocks> that will be faster for sure
<didrocks> (if it lands and is accepted)
<didrocks> what we don't know for both
<popey> bug 1306496 is new to me (and probably hard for someone other than me to reproduce)
<ubot5> bug 1306496 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "Some message notifications launch incorrect app when tapped #287 on mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306496
<ogra_> didrocks, dbarth, hmm, well, jenkins failed on the MP above, so someone needs to fix it first
<popey> bug 1306499
<ubot5> bug 1306499 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Sound indicator is laggy #287 on mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306499
<didrocks> ogra_: they are dealing with it
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> popey, hmm, i think i have seen that bug reported before
<popey> ah, i couldn't see it in the list
<ogra_> well, i might misremember ... old man etc ...
<popey> is the store broken for anyone else? I see no apps on my phone
<popey> can't search
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-11-104725.png
<ogra_> i see apps but search doesnt work here either
<popey> once you use search they disappear
<ogra_> bah, you could have told me before :P
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> :)
<popey> its local, not the store
<popey> my stable phone is fine
<dbarth> ogra_: we're loading it in the silo right now
<ogra_> cool !
<dbarth> ogra_: feels like a timeout issue, all of the other tests pass
<ogra_> i have had that with one landing yesterday iirc
<ogra_> that also had constant timeouts
<Chipaca> who should I pester about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1304265 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1304265 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity bugs out when changing screen size" [Undecided,New]
<popey> ogra_: started working again here
<ogra_> popey, same
<popey> glitch in the matrix
<ogra_> i guess it was actually the server then
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/var/log/upstart# cat ubuntu-location-service.log
<popey> /proc/self/fd/9: 5: [: =: unexpected operator
<popey> Instantiating and configuring: gps::Provider
<popey> uh
<ogra_> lovely
<cjwatson> sounds like missing quoting
 * popey embuggens
<cjwatson> can't say I see anything relevant in lp:location-service though
<ogra_> there is an override job
<ogra_> oot@ubuntu-phablet:~# dpkg -S /etc/init/ubuntu-location-service.override
<ogra_> lxc-android-config: /etc/init/ubuntu-location-service.override
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> missing quote around a getprop call
<sil2100> uh
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7234210/
<popey> yup
 * popey adds to bug
<ogra_> popey, against lxc-android-config please ... that will take a while to land, lxc-android_config is blocked in the telephony silo
<ogra_> assign me
<popey> ok
 * ogra_ fears with all that stuff piling up there will be quite a big lxc-android-config change after that silo lands :(
<popey> bug 1306515
<ubot5> bug 1306515 in location-service (Ubuntu) "Location detection no longer working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306515
<ogra_> thanks
<popey> np
<cjwatson> ogra_: ah yes
<cjwatson> (#1 rule of shell scripting: put "" around every $-expansion unless you have an explicit reason not to)
<ogra_> popey, you might want to try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7234228/
<cjwatson> I think the reasons I can think of where they aren't needed are in case statements and (I recently-ish learned) on the RHS of assignments
<Saviq> seb128, could use the .log file to see the abort message
<Saviq> seb128, I'd start with ricmm to see who owns qtubuntu these days...
<Saviq> psivaa, didn't 1256360 show up as possible duplicate? 'cause it is
<sil2100> ogra_: I hope the silo lands today, since otherwise I would propose landing all the lxc-android-config fixes in a separate silo first and then asking them for a rebuild
<ogra_> sil2100, well, i would just stack their stuff on top of that upload and re-upload to the silo
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<seb128> psivaa, ^ can you get the info Saviq mentioned there?
<psivaa> Saviq: i do not remember seeing that prompted as a dupe.
<Saviq> psivaa, anyway, fixed with incoming Mir 0.1.8
<psivaa> Saviq: ack, the log files are in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/240/artifact/clientlogs/unity8/ if in case you need any
<Saviq> hmm we really need to add a hook so that unity8 apport collects the log there and then...
<Saviq> psivaa, do you know how to do ↑?
<psivaa> Saviq: no, sorry not sure how to do that
<seb128> Saviq, psivaa: the log has a could not create application instance ... mir issue?
<ogra_> seb128, yes, and allready fixed in trunk (as usual ...)
<seb128> psivaa, ^
<seb128> ogra_, psivaa, didrocks: see, those settings report are not our fault :p
<ogra_> seb128, yours are the ones on flo :P
<ogra_> trying to show an IMEI where none is
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I've no flo, can't test that
<ogra_> thats why we have automation doing it ;)
<psivaa> seb128: ahh. ack :)
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/flo/287:20140411:20140331/7675/ubuntu_system_settings/1011195/
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> rrrright
<seb128> joke aside we have a branch that fixes that which is getting ready for landing
<ogra_> ah, cool
<ogra_> your manager should get you a flo too :)
<ogra_> hmm, the dashboard seems ot have issues syncing the logs
<ogra_> even 286 is still in "Syncing" state
<ogra_> that makes us miss the crash files
<ricmm> psivaa: hi there
<ricmm> psivaa: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/+bug/1306465 reproducible?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1306465 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "system-settings crashed with SIGABRT in __libc_do_syscall()" [High,New]
<ricmm> are there steps to do it
<psivaa> ricmm: this occurred during the unit8 AP tests, i could rerun to see if that's reproducible
<ricmm> please
<Mirv> bzoltan: cleaning landing-003 for you as it has reached release pocket. so the trunks should be updated now.
<popey> didrocks: #287 is probably the best image we've had for some time.
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> if only webapps would work now
<Mirv> bzoltan: right, seems to have worked, also for the new package's trunk. success!
<didrocks> popey: excellent! way snappier as well?
<didrocks> like not more hanging?
<popey> yeah
<ogra_> definitely
<popey> i have 14 apps open and still feels snappy
<sil2100> seb128: m&c'ing 001!
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<psivaa> ricmm: that's reproducible: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/241/artifact/clientlogs/unity8/
<ricmm> psivaa: happens every time?
<psivaa> ricmm: yes happened on both occasions when i ran
<psivaa> brb
<bzoltan> Mirv: awesome! Thank you!
<sil2100> sergiusens: hello! Any plans for landing media-hub today? :)
<sergiusens> sil2100: heh; I hope; but fwiw, it's a joint effort; more upto rsalveti and jhodapp|afk
<t1mp> gallery-app doesn't start for me in image 278
<t1mp> *287
<t1mp> does anyone else have that issue?
<t1mp> neither from the apps scope or from the button in camera-app
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> t1mp: starting here
<didrocks> popey: click updates work btw?
<popey> didrocks: just testing
<t1mp> didrocks: thanks for checking
<didrocks> t1mp: I just have one photo though
<sil2100> t1mp: gallery-app works fine here as well
<didrocks> t1mp: is your database quite full?
<popey> didrocks: nope, i see no updates
<t1mp> didrocks: no it is not
<didrocks> popey: and there are some?
<popey> didrocks: yes, i installed old versions of some apps
<didrocks> popey: told you, the frenchies are lying!
<didrocks> seb128: wth!
<didrocks> fix it :p
<popey> and I know there are newer ones
<seb128> popey, you are logged into u1?
<seb128> popey, is update-manager listing the updates?
<popey> yes, no.
<t1mp> didrocks: I installed a gallery-app click package yesterday, but that should be wiped when I do a new ubuntu-device-flash right?
<seb128> popey, "no" for update-manager?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-11-123628.png
<popey> ^ "no"
<popey> "yes", logged into U1.
<seb128> popey, what about the update-manager standalone app?
<t1mp> I'll try an ubuntu-device-flash --wipe
<seb128> well the old app
<seb128> does it list the updates?
<didrocks> t1mp: if you install manually the click package, your will take precedence I think
<popey> yes http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-11-123716.png
<didrocks> if the version is higher in particular
<seb128> gatox, hey
<seb128> gatox, any idea about ^?
<t1mp> didrocks: I did that before re-flashing, so I thought what I installed would be gone after flashing
<popey> seb128: settings was open already, should I restart it maybe?
<popey> ooh errors...
<ogra_> t1mp, always use --bootstrap and --wipe
<popey> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7234535/
<seb128> gatox, ../../../../lib/SignOn/connection-manager.cpp 106 setupSocketConnection p2p error: QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound", "Failed to connect to socket /run/user/32011/signond/socket: No such file or directory") 1
<seb128> is that a known issue?
<seb128> mandel, mardy: ^
<mardy> seb128: yes, there's a branch to suppress that warning and turn into a debug info
<mardy> seb128: it's harmless
<seb128> mardy, hum, ok :/
<popey> seb128: need me to file a bug?
<didrocks> popey: yes please
<didrocks> we are looking at it (can reproduce as well)
<popey> kk
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<popey> dammit. laptop just completely wedged
 * popey REISUBs
<popey> didrocks: bug 1306569
<ubot5> bug 1306569 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Can't update clicks from store with u-s-s #287 on mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306569
<didrocks> thanks popey!
 * didrocks stares at seb128 now
<seb128> BAH
<seb128> those french people
<didrocks> yeah, unbelievable!
<popey> pas de problème
<om26er_> dbarth, ping
<plars> didrocks: hi, what's up? looks like the latest results aren't showing up right from what I see in the backscroll?
<didrocks> plars: there is no .crash file synced in the dashboard
<plars> didrocks: hmm, that makes no sense
<plars> there are .crash files getting copied to jenkins
<plars> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/240/artifact/clientlogs/dialer_app/
<plars> josepht: can you check the dashboard logs? is something blocking the sync
<josepht> plars: looking
<Chipaca> bregma: do you have a minute or five? Wondering about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1304265
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1304265 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity bugs out when changing screen size" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> didrocks, do you know who is our QA person today ?
<didrocks> ogra_: should be om26er_, why?
<ogra_> didrocks, because my team looks for someone to test media-hub
<ogra_> seems it passed all internal tests
<didrocks> ok, so yeah, om26er_ :)
<om26er_> yay!
<ogra_> :)
<bregma> Chipaca, that's a longstanding compiz problem, although I can't tell you more than that, if I could I would have fixed it already
<Chipaca> bregma: but ... it worked before trusty
<Chipaca> maybe your 'longstanding' isn't as long as mine :)
<om26er_> didrocks, the status for silo 008 is orange i.e. needs QA sign-off but I have figured multiple things missing there. which color should I change the status to ?
<didrocks> om26er_: don't change the color, just set QA sign off to No
<didrocks> in the silo sheet
<om26er_> the 'Test plans to  run' section does not explain its third point on how to do that. and the silo ppa is missing a webapps-core version which is necessary to test
<didrocks> and put a comment to explain why
<didrocks> the color will change back
<didrocks> and ping upstream
<pmcgowan> wow 287 has a lot of changes
<ogra_> 287 is a beauty
<popey> 287 is pretty nice
 * pmcgowan updates
<pmcgowan> nice
<popey> i have had 15 apps open for the last 3 hours or so
<didrocks> that's a teaser :p
<didrocks> popey: but not webapps though :(
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> well, no.
<ogra_> you can use them one by one though
<ogra_> as long as you use the quit function they clean up nicely
<sil2100> didrocks: oSoMoN's landing doesn't need QA sign-off? (besides the FFe block) Since it has a feature in it, right? Is it because it's isolated?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I think so (I didn't spot the feature the first time)
<bregma> Chipaca, I have no problem reproducing that bug on a fully-updated Saucy
<Chipaca> bregma: on intel vid hw?
<bregma> Chipaca, on nVidia hw
<Chipaca> darn & drat
<bregma> it got worse after the most recent x.org backport
<Chipaca> bregma: ah, maybe it's that -- in any case, sounds like nobody cares enough to get it fixed :(
<Chipaca> i guess i won't be using unity 7 again then, which sucks because i quite like it
<bregma> "care" may not be the right word so much as "has the time and knowledge"
<Chipaca> bregma: you could say it's a heavily nuanced usage of the word "care" :)
<pmcgowan> did I just see a push notification on my phone?
<ogra_> could be :)
<pmcgowan> although I think it lied to me
<popey> i saw one but then i blinked
<popey> and it was gone.
<ogra_> what did it say ? "don't blink" ?
<didrocks> doctor who reference!
<didrocks> spotted
<didrocks> DEFCONF1!
<ogra_> heh
<didrocks> pmcgowan: it lied, but it was there!
<pmcgowan> didrocks, yeah told me there was an update available that I just got that allowed me to see what updates were available
<dobey> hey guys. does CI train support landing by having packages pushed to -updates instead of the main release archive?
<didrocks> pmcgowan: yeah, that's what I saw as well
<didrocks> dobey: yeah, it does
<didrocks> why ?
<dobey> didrocks: because we're in final freeze and wondering if we'll be able to land things
<ogra_> we are
<ogra_> for touch stuff only indeed
<didrocks> dobey: yeah, that was already thought, no worry ;)
<ogra_> for everything else consult the release team first
<dobey> ok
<cjwatson> dobey: fwiw it's not actually something ci train itself does, the release team will need to sort out the alternate copy path
<cjwatson> ci train just copies stuff into proposed
<dobey> cjwatson: i thought the jenkins waited for stuff to show up in release?
<didrocks> I guess his question was more "will it track the right pockets"?
<ogra_> well, and even without CI train consulting the release team first in a final freeze is always a good idea ;)
<dobey> didrocks: yeah, i don't know exactly how it works. i mainly want to know how blocked we are for landing things
<cjwatson> dobey: oh I see what you mean, I think didrocks made it check -updates too
<didrocks> yeah, it does
<cjwatson> cupstream2distro r583, right
<dobey> ok
<alex-abreu> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> alex-abreu: pong
<alex-abreu> didrocks, having a small issue w/ a migration session script, ... just login of the session should launch it right?
<dbarth> while you're at webapps, could i get a reconfig of silo 6, i just added a branch for the firefox regression we spotted this morning
<dbarth> didrocks, or sil2100 ^^
<sil2100> dbarth: sure
<sil2100> dbarth: excellent, doing that now o/
<dbarth> cool
<sil2100> dbarth: done, you can build the new packages
<alex-abreu> didrocks, here is the branch w/ the migration script if you have like 2 mns http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webapps-applications/update-migration-script-to-remove-local-cruft/files
<didrocks> alex-abreu: yeah, it's launching it once
<didrocks> and only once
<alex-abreu> didrocks, the script works, but does not seem to be triggered (for robru)
<didrocks> did you try once?
<didrocks> and the fix it
<alex-abreu> didrocks, ah ... mmmh so since we use the same name
<didrocks> and didn't see the fix
<didrocks> yeah
<alex-abreu> the thing is that I reuse an old script
<alex-abreu> didrocks, it might consider that it was launched before right?
<didrocks> alex-abreu: yeah, you shouldn't reuse an old script
<didrocks> if people who executed the old script needs to reexecute it
<dbarth> sil2100: ok
<rsalveti> sil2100: we're missing someone from QA to sign it
<alex-abreu> didrocks, yeah
<seb128> gatox, mandel, popey: ok, the issue was in settings, Laney has a fix
<popey> yay
<sil2100> rsalveti: you mean, the media-hub?
<rsalveti> sil2100: yup
<sil2100> rsalveti: maybe om26er could help? I guess he's around...
<sergiusens> cihelp I can't connect to s-jenkins ; is it just me?
<sil2100> rsalveti, sergiusens: but you guys already tested the feature from the silo, right?
<cjohnston> sergiusens: I can connect, but please use the vanguard
<sergiusens> ty
<rsalveti> sil2100: sure, but still would like someone from QA to sign it :-)
<rsalveti> so we can share the responsibility if something is broken :P
<sil2100> rsalveti: yeah, just wanted to know if it can be set to 'tested -> yes', since QA sign-off is another switch ;p
<rsalveti> sil2100: right, for that we're good
<sil2100> rsalveti: if you set the landing to tested: yes, then QA can see that it requires action from them and perform counter-signing ;)
<rsalveti> can be moved to tested (by the team)
<om26er> sil2100, yes I am, currently trying to work with media-hub changes
<sil2100> om26er: awesome o/
<sil2100> Let me upgrade my device as well
<jdstrand> can I have a silo for oxide-qt? it fixes some crashers and oxideqt-codecs not working, which is important for desktop (note, oxideqt-codecs-extra continues to work fine)
<jdstrand> this is another binary pocket copy from ubuntu-security-proposed
<jdstrand> whoops
 * jdstrand updates the spreadsheet first
<jdstrand> ok, line 27
<didrocks> jdstrand: all yours! silo 003
<sil2100> jdstrand: looking o/
<sil2100> ...done by didrocks o/
<sil2100> ;)
<jdstrand> thanks!
<popey> balloons: when you get a moment can you please upload com.ubuntu.terminal_0.5.45_armhf.click from jenkins to the store. I have already tested it. Just needs approving.
<balloons> popey, sure thing
<balloons> done popey ;-)
<popey> balloons: approved
<popey> BOOM!
<popey> thats the turnaround I like.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 288 building (started: 20140411 15:15) ===
<ogra_> oooh !
<balloons> oO OO
<ogra_> didrocks, didnt you want to wait for webbrowser-app ?
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, but it's not going to be unblocked soon
<ogra_> :(
<didrocks> and I want to see eventually side-effects or dropping python2 from AP
<didrocks> of*
<ogra_> pfft
<ogra_> AP
<didrocks> yeah yeha I know
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> "everything will be fine"
<didrocks> :p
<ogra_> ++
<sil2100> rsalveti: when trying to run mediaplayer-app tests from the PPA (with media-hub and bits installed) I get the error "Cannot get volume without a valid media-hub player session" - maybe you know what package I'm missing from the PPA?
<sil2100> Since I'm guessing I simply missed something during upgrading
<rsalveti> sil2100: hm, interesting
<rsalveti> jhodapp: ^^
<jhodapp> sil2100: interesting, let me try it again
<jhodapp> sil2100: are the tests failing as a result?
<sil2100> jhodapp: yes, all 6 tests failed here
<jhodapp> sil2100: k, I'll take a look
<sil2100> jhodapp: do you have maybe the full list of packages I should upgrade from the PPA?
<jhodapp> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7227996/
<didrocks> Chipaca: hey
<didrocks> Chipaca: I was wondering, we are seeing ubuntu-system-settings being started while unity8 tests were running, can push notification start a process?
<rsalveti> ricmm: ^
<Chipaca> didrocks: I'd be surprised, because we don't point at it directly
<Chipaca> didrocks: we go through url-dispatcher
<didrocks> but you can issue a command that would start it?
<sil2100> jhodapp: thanks!
<ricmm> sil2100: are you sure media-hub-server is running?
<Chipaca> didrocks: it's ... i'm going to say "no", because it's shorter, but i can also tell you the whole thing if you want :)
<Chipaca> didrocks: i'm uncomfortable with just saying 'no' however, because i haven't looked into that particular aspect of it. I'd be, as I say, surprised if that happened.
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, now I guess this is what I was missing, since I could not find any public information on what to upgrade to test this, so I thought maybe only a PPA upgrade is necessary
<didrocks> Chipaca: ok, so in your opinion, it's "no" :)
<Chipaca> didrocks: we talk to url-dispatcher over dbus, and tell it to open system settings, but only by direct user interaction
<jhodapp> sil2100: yeah, you need a new android side
<ricmm> sil2100: you'd also need to install media-hub
<rsalveti> ricmm: he said he had media-hub installed
<sil2100> ricmm: media-hub is installed
<ricmm> oh
<didrocks> Chipaca: ok, let's see if we reproduce that constantly
<rsalveti> but yeah, it might be the lack of the new android bits
<sil2100> ricmm: just the android bits are old I guess
<rsalveti> and media-hub is probably crashing
<ricmm> alright
<ogra_> om26er, ^^^^
<rsalveti> check for crashes in /var/crash
<ricmm> probably
<Chipaca> didrocks: if and when we do, we log that, so if you look at ~/.upstart/ubuntu-push-client.log, you should see it
<ogra_> om26er is reporting something similar
<rsalveti> to install media-hub you need to follow http://paste.ubuntu.com/7227996/
<sil2100> om26er: in case you need that, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7227996/ has all the instructions
<sil2100> Let me add that to the landing, this is important stuff
<om26er> sil2100, yeah I  have that
<didrocks> Chipaca: oh
<didrocks> I think it's you
<didrocks> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/240/artifact/clientlogs/unity8/ubuntu-push-client.log/*view*/
<didrocks> any idea why?
 * Chipaca looks
<didrocks> (ubuntu-system-settings crashed when starting and we shouldn't have it starting u-s-s while we do unity8 AP run :p)
<Chipaca> didrocks: fuuu. Let me look and i'll tel you.
<Chipaca> that log makes no sense
<Chipaca> didrocks: that log gets printed from the click handerl. That means we're getting a clicked notification over dbus.
<Chipaca> didrocks: but there's no logs for the notification being displayed
<Chipaca> didrocks: can you tell me a little bit more about what's going on?
<didrocks> Chipaca: all unity8 AP tests are running, let me try to check locally
<didrocks> Chipaca: do you know what kind of click on notification will end up into that state?
 * Chipaca gets a nasty feeling of dread
<Chipaca> didrocks: sorry, i didn't quite parse that
<Chipaca> didrocks: however, my feeling of dread is because
<Chipaca> didrocks: one way i imagine this happening
<Chipaca> is if we're getting notified for all clicks, not just the ones we created
<Chipaca> i'm looking into replicating that
<didrocks> clicks as? new click packages in store?
<didrocks> or clicks as click from the user on notifications?
<didrocks> or on indicators?
<Chipaca> didrocks: click from the user on notifications
<didrocks> Chipaca: I'm pretty sure unity8 AP tests are doing that
<didrocks> Chipaca: still flashing afresh before running them
<Chipaca> AUGH
<Chipaca> so that's a massive
<Chipaca> bug
<Chipaca> that we haven't caught :(
<didrocks> oh?
<Chipaca> didrocks: look no further. It is I.
<didrocks> so…
<Chipaca> (OTOH, it boggles my mind that we're getting those notifications :( )
<Chipaca> anyway
<jhodapp> sil2100: I see 2 tests fail for mediaplayer-app ap
<didrocks> what do you suggest?
<didrocks> should we remove push client from the seed?
<didrocks> for now
<didrocks> then, get it back with the fix?
<Chipaca> didrocks: yes
<Chipaca> didrocks: assuming that is quicker than stopping it
<didrocks> Chipaca: ok, doing, (and sorry)
<didrocks> yeah
 * Chipaca returns the champagne
<sil2100> jhodapp: uh, not good then, we have no failures currently on the images
<jhodapp> sil2100: right...it's probably timing though since control goes over dbus now...the autopilot tests might be too fast
<jhodapp> sil2100: because things are event driven
<jhodapp> sil2100: I've heard there are possibly some AP test issues on flo?
<didrocks> jhodapp: I guess sil2100 is talking about mako
<jhodapp> sil2100: this first test failure I'm looking at makes no sense...it simply brings up the mediaplayer-app and make sure the controls are visible...they should be visible whether media-hub is there or not
<didrocks> jhodapp: on mako, there is no none flaky test on mediaplayer-app
<didrocks> you should compare to the dashboard for flo
<jhodapp> didrocks, ok, I don't have a mako...only flo
<jhodapp> didrocks, got a link to that?
<sil2100> jhodapp: ah, flo
<didrocks> yep, fetching it
<didrocks> (someone still needs to confirm on mako though)
<jhodapp> indeed
<didrocks> sorry, slow dashboard
 * sil2100 waits for dashboard as well ;/
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> so…
<sil2100> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/flo/287:20140411:20140331/7675/
<didrocks> latest image
<didrocks> let's check 2/3
<sil2100> 2 failures on 287
<sil2100> For mediaplayer-app
<jhodapp> same two I'm seeing
<jhodapp> great, it's not media-hub then
<didrocks> same on 286
<popey> balloons: i am testing calendar 240 and it's failing 8 or 18 tests... my phone isn't clean (it has google calendar entries) do you have a clean phone you can test on?
<didrocks> (the same 2)
<balloons> popey, om26er said something similar yesterday. Not sure where he got. I intended to check it out today after I got caught up on everything :-)
<om26er> popey, balloons it was failing on my desktop as well, try there
<balloons> popey, om26er I assumed it was all the new stuff landing that caused it
 * balloons is just confused how it landed without passing
<popey> well it could be my shonky phone
<popey> i need another phone to have clean for testing
<popey> 2 isnt enough ☻
<balloons> haha
<popey> ☻
<didrocks> robru: coming?
<sergiusens> popey: emulator :-) slow to boot but good for testing
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<popey> hmm
<popey> ok, I'll do that now to test.
<Chipaca> didrocks: just to not do double work, did you file a bug for this?
<Chipaca> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-push/+bug/1306709
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1306709 in Ubuntu Push Notifications "Must filter out notifications not intended for us." [Critical,New]
<didrocks> Chipaca: no, I didn't (sorry, was in the landing meeting)
<Chipaca> didrocks: no worries :)
<Chipaca> didrocks: had you said on monday "sorry, was past beer o'clock" that would've been fine too
<didrocks> Chipaca: oh, I didn't, unfortunately, yet :p
<didrocks> but I'm going to fix it!
<Chipaca> :)
<sil2100> Ok, EODing, need to go to the pharmacy
<sil2100> See you next week!
<sil2100> o/
<didrocks> see you guys!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 288 DONE (finished: 20140411 16:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/288.changes ===
<ogra_> hmm, less dropped python2 packages than expected i guess
<robru> hm
<ogra_> ok, meta is in, i triggered the next build ...
<asac> meta? feels dangerous :)
<ogra_> a revert
<popey> sergiusens: ogra_ "adb reboot" doesn't work on the emulator, should it?
<asac> hah
<asac> i knew it :)
<asac> dont do meta
<asac> that dangerous
<ogra_> lol
<asac> always causes issues. i thinkb ecause noone really knows how to test that stuff
<asac> or because its just too difficult
<asac> must be a reason
<popey> ogra_: sergiusens http://paste.ubuntu.com/7235712
<ogra_> rrrright
<popey> when i adb reboot
<ogra_> popey, yeah, might have issues simply because the kernel and initrd live outside of the VM
<ogra_> popey, i suppose it shuts down properly ?
<ogra_> asac, the revert was for the push service that causes AP crashes in unity8
<ogra_> (by starting ubuntu--system-settings unconditionally)
<popey> no, been sat there for 5 mins
<asac> ogra_: sure. so noone tested that
<asac> or not correctly
<ogra_> might be, i didnt follow push services
<ogra_> only saw it first when it landed yesterday
<asac> sergiusens: can we please make phablet-test-run fail on crashes  unless one passees --warn-about-crashes
<ogra_> and it works actually fine it seems
<asac> or even seed that deeper into AP :)
<ogra_> it is just that the AP test of unity8 isnt expecting that it starts
<asac> but in the past I never managed to convince anyone from AP team to do anything, hence, i guess phablet-test-run would be the path of least resistance sothat testers dont miss crasehs
<asac> ogra_: right. but i think we have a pattern of seeing more crash regressions landing than actual AP failures
<asac> given the fact that neither AP, nor phablet-test-run doesnt even tell the user there is a crash
<asac> this might be a low hanging fruit
<asac> sergiusens: so please :).. .thx
<ogra_> popey, try if a normal reboot works (or at least shuts down) ... adb just uses a kernel signal ... pretty much like hitting a reset button
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 289 building (started: 20140411 16:55) ===
<popey> ogra_: normal reboot?
<asac> sergiusens: just if there is anything in the /var/crash directly (changed), bail out
<popey> its torn down, I have to close it now
<ogra_> popey, yes, adb shell reboot
<asac> or rather have a non-zero return code at the end
<popey> will try that next time
<asac> with big error message
<ogra_> yeah, with a fresh instance
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<popey> sergiusens: have you actually run AP tests on music app in the emulator? It's painful
<sergiusens> popey: don't run the multimedia ones there
<sergiusens> popey: ogra_ you can't reboot the emulator
<sergiusens> asac: what if the crashes are unrelated?
<popey> oh ffs
<ogra_> sergiusens, right, but i would at least expect a working shutdown
<popey> you asked me to run music-app tests and said I should use the emulator :þ
<ogra_> at least with upstart
<ogra_> adb will fail for sure
<asac> sergiusens: doesnt matter
<asac> sergiusens: if you run a test
<asac> sergiusens: you remember exactly what is in /var/crash at start
<asac> sergiusens: whatever changes after test ends is related to test
<asac> sergiusens: thats the same with our infra
<asac> and is pretty reasonable - even if not 100% of course
<ogra_> sergiusens, just monitor /var/crash for new crash files that appear during or right after the test
<asac> right
<sergiusens> asac: why wasn't this added to phablet-test-run initially then? :-/
<asac> you could a) copy them out at the beinning and report them
<asac> then remove them
<asac> c) then run and if something appears its a failyure
<ogra_> we didnt have that many crashes in the past
<asac> sergiusens: people forgot
<ogra_> nowadays we have more crashes than AP issues
<asac> sergiusens: i thoguth it would get done for 6 month
<asac> but noone did it
<ogra_> and it sticks out
<asac> because i go through managers :)
<ogra_> you should stop that
<asac> now i talk to the real guys because i am getting annoyed that we still have blind fllights
<asac> crash-blind landings
<ogra_> fully flat hierarchy FTW :)
<sergiusens> asac: bug reports get stuff done ;-)
<asac> no
<asac> people are not doing it
<asac> bugs are just a "calm down place"
<asac> problem ist hat i cannot track the non-activity of bugs
<asac> i can only track the activity
<asac> so i file a bug, noone does anything, i will never remember
<asac> so i have to implement a timeout trigger anyway, and then i dont need bugs anymore
<sergiusens> robru: cyphermox can you reconfigure silo 13 and create a silo for l29-> u-d-m?
<robru> on it
<asac> sergiusens: the problem is that some folks are good at processing bugs, some are bad, some prefer something else, hence i rather speak to folks and they can use whatever tracking method they prefer
<sergiusens> asac: well the people you tell have to write it down somewhere anyways to remember
<asac> e.g. you can file a bug
<asac> or a TODO in a text file
<ogra_> asac, well, bugs concentrate info around the issue
<ogra_> they are not a bad thing :)
<asac> sergiusens: sure, but i had often enough wasted time
<asac> so i think the people that know what info they want are best to creatwe it :)
<asac> anyway, to be clear, i sometimes create bugs
<sergiusens> asac: I blame that to the fact that we moved to packaging bugs; upstream doesn't own them :-)
<asac> no
<asac> its a general pttern
<asac> some guys like bugs
<robru> sergiusens, ok, silo 13 reconfigured, and for l29 you got silo 11
<asac> they are good at it
<asac> some prefer TODO lists
<asac> spreadsheets
<asac> etc.
<asac> :)
<sergiusens> ok; let me add those items to my todo
<asac> and forcing them to do bugs, will not work
<asac> cool :)
<ogra_> ricmm, see the last comment on bug 1303676 ... does that clearify things for you ?
<ubot5> bug 1303676 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] when using multiple webapps they crash randomly, if there is only one app remaining, this one starts being replaced when new ones start" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303676
 * ogra_ updates to 288
<ogra_> wow, this thing just got useful ... calendar sync works, mail works (well, reading at least) the webapps are snappier than androids ..
<popey> sergiusens: i had to kill the emulator and now it won't start, it comes up but unity never starts, and when i log in I can't even run top
<popey> just hangs
<popey> tempted to destroy and start again...
<popey> does anyone actually successfully use the emulator for testing?>
<sergiusens> popey: can you started again? there's a bug where i/o gets blocked
<sergiusens> popey: did you get a chance to run the music app tests btw?
<sergiusens> on a mako?
<popey> not yet, trying to get this emulator working
<popey> will do music while it boots
<popey> i now have two broken emulators on different computers
<popey> sergiusens: started this time
<popey> sergiusens: ok, running now
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, good to hear ;)
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> sergiusens: that passed, feel free to upload it
<sergiusens> popey: ty
<popey> sergiusens: can you wait for 417?
<sergiusens> popey: what's in that?
<sergiusens> I can
<popey> sergiusens: actually, wait for a bit.. might be a couple more merges
<sergiusens> ok
<popey> replacing the empty track artwork
<popey> devs are online, hang out in #ubuntu-touch-music if you want to lurk
<sergiusens> popey: whichever you want, but if those don't pass; let's at least get 416 in
<popey> absolutely, I'll re-test whatever, but we know this passes so we have a fallback
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 289 DONE (finished: 20140411 18:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/289.changes ===
<popey> sergiusens: calendar fails spectacularly in emulator, 14 of 18 fail
<popey> dbus timeouts
<sergiusens> popey: nice! it's slower so that can be it
<ogra_> thats 4 passing ... think positive ...
<sergiusens> now people can optomize their apps
<sergiusens> ogra_: most apps work fine
<sergiusens> under ap
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> calendar is one of the ones that doesn't; it's sort of slow
<om26er> who is the didier equivalent in the US time ?
<Chipaca> robru, cyphermox, rsalveti, could I have a slot for row 30 please?
<Chipaca> silo, not slot, sorry :)
<popey> om26er: robru
<robru> om26er, hi
<robru> Chipaca, yes
<Chipaca> robru: ta
<robru> Chipaca, you got silo 12, you're welcome
<Chipaca> :)
 * Chipaca waits for the spreadsheet to realise
<robru> Chipaca, no need to wait actually, you can go right to the tab for silo 12 and click build. because that link goes to jenkins, and jenkins already knows even though the spreadsheet hasn't caught up yet ;-)
<Chipaca> robru: noted :)
<robru> ToyKeeper, ping? need your ack on silo 17
<popey> sergiusens: building music 418 in jenkins, will test and let you know
<Chipaca> robru, cyphermox, rsalveti, could I have a landing for silo 12 please?
<robru> on it
<Chipaca> robru: thanks :)
<cyphermox> too fast!
<Chipaca> cyphermox: here, have a consolation beer
<robru> Chipaca, you're welcome
<Chipaca> robru: thrice thank you :)
<boiko> robru: landing-004 ready to go
<robru> boiko, need QA signoff on that. ToyKeeper silo 4?
<boiko> ToyKeeper: just a heads up, if calls don't work or don't have sound, that's the pulseaudio thing being debugged already
<popey> fginther: can you push https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/update-to-cover-art/+merge/215498 please?
<boiko> ToyKeeper: salem is doing a bugreport on that already
<ToyKeeper> boiko: I'm in the middle of testing that, actually.
<fginther> popey, sure
<ToyKeeper> robru: ... then testing silo 017, then re-testing it when a bugfix is added.
<boiko> ToyKeeper: in case you need, salem_ on #ubuntu-app-devel has a backtrace and some more info related to that already
<robru> ToyKeeper, great, thanks
<ToyKeeper> boiko: rsalveti is getting a pulseaudio crash fix into silo 017 right this moment.
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: boiko: will also push it to the archive
<rsalveti> so we can unblock other people
<boiko> rsalveti: would you mind letting me know when that is built? tiago and I can give it some testing on dialer-app (we have a few cases already)
<rsalveti> hopefully part of the next image
<rsalveti> if all goes well
<ToyKeeper> rsalveti: Do we need to do anything special to issue an Android fix as part of a new image?  (same update process as usual, or something special?)
<sergiusens> popey: testing still ongoing?
<popey> sergiusens: just pushing that last rev to take music to 419 then we're ready
<popey> once that click builds you're good to upload
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: if you want to test the proposed fix, you need to update the android system.img
<rsalveti> which is not necessarily trivial
<rsalveti> need to put a script for that in phablet-tools
<rsalveti> got one but part of our android build scripts
<rsalveti> https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/c/196/
<ogra_> rsalveti, ++ for the script ... i also want a resize script
<ogra_> rsalveti, feel free to file a whishlist bug and assign to me
<rsalveti> ogra_: sure
<popey> sergiusens: music 419 is ready to go
<sergiusens> popey: uploading now
<popey> thanks
<rsalveti> android is currently building already, will trigger a new image once it's published
 * ogra_ still doesnt get where it comes from 
<ogra_> looking through all changes for the last few images there is nothing touching sound
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, would be interesting to investigate, but anyway, fix on the day
<rsalveti> way
<ogra_>  - Change M_CHECK_ACTION to abort if first MALLOC_CHECK_ bit is set.
<ogra_> hmm
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, out of curiosity, what fixed it?
<ogra_> libc change
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: android
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah
<rsalveti> that might be the cause
<rsalveti> but who knows
<ogra_> well, that went into 288
<ogra_> and the pulse issue was malloc related
<cjwatson> ogra_: I can't imagine anything in touch is setting MALLOC_CHECK_, though.  That's a debugging flag.
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, i cant really imagine any other change from http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/288.changes
<cjwatson> *shrug* Just sayin', chances of it being the quoted libc change seem pretty minimal
<ogra_> at least nothing that low level that it would affect pulse talking to android
<rsalveti> let me try to flash an older image
<rsalveti> not sure if dual boot supports that
<cjwatson> that change was effectively just
<cjwatson> +-      __libc_message (action & 2, "*** Error in `%s': %s: 0x%s ***\n",
<cjwatson> ++      __libc_message (action & 3, "*** Error in `%s': %s: 0x%s ***\n",
<cjwatson> +                       __libc_argv[0] ? : "<unknown>", str, cp);
<popey> sergiusens: problems?
<sergiusens> popey: yeah, distractions!
<cjwatson> If that breaks anything, then (a) they were already setting a debugging environment variable and (b) they already had malloc corruption
<sergiusens> one sec :-)
<popey> ah okay ☻
<cjwatson> And there would be a pretty clear abort message in a log
<ogra_> well, the fix in android that ricardo did is valid ... it just didnt affect us until now
<sergiusens> popey: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/143/
<rsalveti> flashing 280
<ogra_> rsalveti, i would just try 287 ...
<popey> sergiusens: approved
<ogra_> someone on the ML specifically complains about 288 so i guess 287 was good for him
<rsalveti> right, just grabbing an older to make sure, but will flash 287 after
<rsalveti> now we wait ~1h for the package to be built & published
<ogra_> yeah ...
<rsalveti> your initrd changes should be in next image as well
<rsalveti> hopefully that will not break anything ;-)
<rsalveti> ogra_: did we remove hud at some point?
<ogra_> nope
<rsalveti> it's useless atm
<ogra_> i use it several times a day
<ogra_> for closing apps
<rsalveti> right, but that's not really hud
<rsalveti> is it?
<ogra_> it has a quit option in many aps :)
<ogra_> *apps
<ogra_> the hud is the thing you slide in from the bottom
<rsalveti> right, but that's just the interface
<rsalveti> wonder if the hud integration is indeed working
<ogra_> you can even see a nice animation if you tap the mic and say something
<rsalveti> oh, then it's working again
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> I know it was broken for months
<ogra_> well, it never returns anything useful for me
<ogra_> but i see a rotatong circle with orange dots ...
<ogra_> then it returns to the input
<rsalveti> ogra_: 280 is fine
<ogra_> yeah, thought so
<ogra_> i bet 287 too
<rsalveti> will flash that one now
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> look
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/288:20140411.1:20140331/7690/dialer_app/
<ogra_> a pulse crash at the bottom
<ogra_> dialer-app didnt fail since a while
<ogra_> so it is definitely 288 specific
<rsalveti> telephony-service from 0.1+14.04.20140407-0ubuntu1 to 0.1+14.04.20140410.1-0ubuntu1
<rsalveti> messaging-app from 0.1+14.04.20140327-0ubuntu1 to 0.1+14.04.20140410.1-0ubuntu1
<rsalveti> what changed in there?
<ogra_>   * get accountIds from handler when appropriate to start apps faster.
<ogra_>     set application names .
<ogra_> thats telephony
<rsalveti> hm
<ogra_> messaging has some UI fixes
<ogra_> (press and hold interaction)
<rsalveti> I know the voice call shutdown process seems faster now
<rsalveti> that might be what triggered the bug
<rsalveti> will know in a few minutes
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ogra_> hmpf, looks like 289 killed a mako in the lab
<ogra_> plars, ^^^
<ogra_> robru, if you have a spare silo, i wouldnt mind one for line 31
<robru> ogra_, ok, you got silo 12!
<ogra_> thanks !
<robru> you're welcome!
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, 287 is fine
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> rsalveti, btw, would be good to wait til silo 12 and the webbrowser-app upload are landed before rolling an image
<ogra_> that should get us working webapps again
<rsalveti> silo 12 is not yet tested it seems
<ogra_> its building atm
<rsalveti> sure, android will be published in a few minutes
<ogra_> was already tested by ted and me, i just need to do a test of the package once it built
<ogra_> to make sure the build didnt change anything :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, what bothers me more is that we seem to have lost the mako in the lab ... that means no test results over the weekend :/
<rsalveti> can't we have someone to get there?
<rsalveti> kind of important the weekend before the release
<ogra_> well, the landing team has nobody planned for the weekend either
<ogra_> (so we cant really land anything (unless someone from the team is occasionally around))
<rsalveti> but it'd be nice to have the test results by monday morning
<cjwatson> I was going to try to land click, but only a "click chroot" change to belatedly flip the default framework to 14.04
<cjwatson> So I guess we don't need runtime results for that
<cjwatson> Oh, hmm, https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/phablet-tools/click-buddy-pass-framework/+merge/214744 hasn't landed
<cjwatson> Don't suppose there's any chance we could get that?
<cjwatson> Maybe I'll have to do all this in SRUs :-/
<ogra_> hmm, where is sergio
<rsalveti> he's brb
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> hmm, i really dont get along so well with the new design of the icon highlighting in the desktop launcher
<ogra_> i always miss it with the new design
<cjwatson> Ah, apparently MALLOC_CHECK_ is actually 1 by default, I was wrong
<rsalveti> yeah, it seems the crash started to happen with the new libc
<rsalveti> using 287 + new libc
<rsalveti> able to generate the crash
<infinity> rsalveti: What is the crash?  I missed context here.
<rsalveti> infinity: a double free made pulse to crash
<cjwatson> So apparently libc had a brief period of not aborting on this sort of thing, from 23 Feb to 9 Apr
<rsalveti> we always had the double free in the code, which I just fixed
<infinity> rsalveti: It should probably not do that.
<infinity> rsalveti: I question "always".  This would have aborted before Feb 23 as well.
<cjwatson> Doesn't seem long enough for much in the way of misbehaviour to sneak in, but long enough for one or two, perhaps
<rsalveti> well, the abort doesn't happen with yesterday's image
<cjwatson> See above
<rsalveti> right
<infinity> rsalveti: Yes, I know.  Between Feb 23 and Apr 09, libc didn't abort on double free.  Blame sbeattie and I for regressing that. :/
<infinity> But the fact that it does again is a feature, not a bug. ;)
<rsalveti> I know :-)
<rsalveti> we just curious about what made the real bug to appear now
<cjwatson> We must have been pretty lucky that it didn't cause pulse to explode in strange ways later on.
<cjwatson> Or maybe it did and we didn't notice or work out why.
<rsalveti> right
<cjwatson> Since that's usually the result of ignoring a double-free.
<rsalveti> ogra_: ChickenCutlass: ricmm: so that explains why we got the bug with 288 ^
<ogra_> yeah
<infinity> rsalveti: Sorry for the annoyance.  But amazing that someone snuck in a malloc bug in the month and a half when they could. ;)
<ogra_> so my guessing wasnt so wrong then :)
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: ah
<ChickenCutlass> well
<cjwatson> Sorry for doubting you
<ChickenCutlass> good we found it
<rsalveti> infinity: no worries, at least we fixed a real bug :-)
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> (I was misled by the lying documentation)
<cjwatson> (in part)
<ogra_> well, I was just guessing ... could as well have been rong
<ogra_> *wrong
<ogra_> robru, silo12 and be published
<ogra_> s/and/can/
<ogra_> tsk
<robru> ogra_, done!
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> now we got working webapps again :)
<robru> yay!
<rsalveti> can I haz a new image?
<robru> whoa whoa, it's not even in proposed yet
<robru> just hit publish 10s ago ;-)
<rsalveti> alright, then we wait
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, in 3h there is a cron build anyway, just go ahead
<rsalveti> I can wait more 20 minutes
<robru> ogra_, ok! wanna kick an image build?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> rsalveti, i'm triggering one
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 290 building (started: 20140411 23:35) ===
<popey> oooh
<ogra_> jdstrand, ^^^
<jdstrand> ogra_: thanks! :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-12
<rsalveti> robru: I need to rebuild a few projects, usually I'd just bump changelog and dput them, but how should we do for the ones we're also the upstream project and part of CI train?
<rsalveti> no changes, just a rebuild
<robru> rsalveti, if the project is in a silo, you can FORCE_REBUILD in the jenkins jobs
<rsalveti> robru: not yet in a silo
<robru> rsalveti, i don't understand. you need to rebuild something in the archive?
<rsalveti> yes
<rsalveti> I could probably just bump the changelog and dput directly I guess
<robru> rsalveti, ok, so propose a null merge (branch trunk, push it to a new branch, and propose it back to trunk without any changes). then you can put that MP in a silo, then build & test the silo, and if it's successful, publish the silo
<rsalveti> right
<robru> rsalveti, you *could* do that, but just make sure you push the changelog back to trunk after, or it confuses citrain)
<rsalveti> yeah, was afraid of that :-)
<rsalveti> will have a big landing on monday then, just a bunch of rebuilds
<robru> rsalveti, how big? like qt52 big?
<rsalveti> ~20, 30 projects
<robru> ugh, just dput them. ;-)
<rsalveti> haha, yeah, might be easier
<rsalveti> just rebuilds anyway
<robru> rsalveti, yeah, this was the issue we had with qt5.2, there were dozens of no-change rebuilds, it was a disaster. locked up citrain for weeks. citrain just doesn't scale very well when you have that many rebuilds going on
<rsalveti> yeah, exactly
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 290 DONE (finished: 20140412 01:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/290.changes ===
<rsalveti> finally
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> seems dropping the push service wasnt didiers best idea today ... i dont get any updates offered
<ogra_> aha, reboot helped
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 291 building (started: 20140412 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 291 DONE (finished: 20140412 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/291.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> D'oh, I just finished flashing 290.
 * ToyKeeper -> up, enter, wait
 * robru -> EOD
<robru> EOW!!
<robru> have a good weekend everybody
<ToyKeeper> Huh.  Never noticed that before.  Contacts -> add works, but Dialer -> Contacts has no "add new contact" function.
<ToyKeeper> Oops, need an extra phone to test this.
<jhodapp> hey sergiusens, you around?
<sergiusens> jhodapp: for abit now, then off and then on again
<sergiusens> want a rebuild of something?
<jhodapp> sergiusens, can you kick off a qtubuntu-media build in 17?
<sergiusens> we should get you access :)
<jhodapp> fixed the unittests
<jhodapp> lol, indeed :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, cjwatson was looking for you yesterday for https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/phablet-tools/click-buddy-pass-framework/+merge/214744
<sergiusens> ogra_: thanks, I'll get that in; hard to get a silo today though
<sergiusens> should I just dput?
<ogra_> if it is safe
<ogra_> just test a few more times than usual i guess :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: it's a script :-)
<jhodapp> lol
<ogra_> heh, right, and trivial too
<sergiusens> jhodapp: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-017-1-build/27/console
<ogra_> i guess you can just go ahead
<jhodapp> sergiusens, thank you sir :)
<jhodapp> wait till you both try seeking in mediaplayer-app out, it's as responsive as music-app now
<jhodapp> alright, I'm out
<sergiusens> :-)
<jhodapp|afk> have a great day sergiusens and ogra_
<ogra_> you too
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 292 building (started: 20140412 14:45) ===
<ogra_> popey, ^^^that has the location service fix
<popey> ogra_: awesome, thanks
<popey> ogra_: tried contact sync?
<popey> there's a "sync" button in contacts, just pressed it and it says "Syncing..." - does that work?
<popey> ooh, lots of contacts appeared
<popey> this changes everything :D
<ogra_> heh
<jhodapp|afk> ogra_, on a fresh install of the latest build when I apt-get upgrade, I'm getting this:
<jhodapp|afk> Unpacking lxc-android-config (0.160) over (0.159) ...
<jhodapp|afk> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/lxc-android-config_0.160_all.deb (--unpack):
<jhodapp|afk>  unable to make backup link of `./lib/udev/rules.d/70-android.rules' before installing new version: Invalid cross-device link
<jhodapp|afk> ogra_, and if you reboot, the shell doesn't come up
<ogra_> jhodapp|afk, yeah, lxc-android-config cant be cleanly upgraded thats a filesystem design issue with dpkg ...
<ogra_> you can do: dpkg -x /var/cache/apt/archives/lxc-android-config_0.160_all.deb /
<jhodapp|afk> ok
<ogra_> that will at least unpack it on top (will also print errors though)
<jhodapp|afk> yeah: tar: ./lib/udev/rules.d/70-android.rules: Cannot open: File exists
<jhodapp|afk> tar: ./etc/init/ssh.override: Cannot open: File exists
<ogra_> yep
<jhodapp|afk> but I should be all good at least?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> err, wait on what image are you doing that
<ogra_> you need at least 290 for lxc-android-config 0.160
<jhodapp|afk> ogra_, where do I find that build number again in the filesystem?
<ogra_> system-image-cli -i
<jhodapp|afk> it's a daily rootfs, no build #
<jhodapp|afk> just downloaded it a few mins ago
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> using rootstock ?
<ogra_> or how did you install
<ogra_> in any case lxc-android-config 0.160 needs a very recent initrd
<jhodapp|afk> rootstock, yes
<ogra_> what you can try is to just run "update-initramfs -u" (ignore all the errors, they are harmless)
<jhodapp|afk> rsalveti's install instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7227996/
<jhodapp|afk> ok
<ogra_> right, the instructions are fine if you did use a recent boot.img (newer than 290)
<ogra_> that has the corresponding changes for lxc-android-config
 * ogra_ needs to go afk again ... back later 
<jhodapp|afk> ogra_, ah, we must need to update that then
<jhodapp|afk> thanks ogra_, it seems fine now
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 292 DONE (finished: 20140412 16:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/292.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-13
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 293 building (started: 20140413 02:05) ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-06
<imgbot> === IMAGE 163 building (started: 20150406-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 163 DONE (finished: 20150406-03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/163.changes ===
<om26er> popey, did you get my message before the netsplit ?
<popey> om26er: no
<om26er> popey, re: reminders, does that need testing on vivid ?
<popey> om26er: rtm
<pmcgowan> popey, do we still have apps to land for this ota?
<popey> pmcgowan: no, I think we're too late?
<popey> pmcgowan: they're clicks so we can upload into the store in sync with the ota but not _in_ the OTA if that's okay/
<pmcgowan> popey, ok, we have today to land stuff
<popey> yeah, we have music & reminders. if we _can_ get them in, great, if not, so be it
<popey> they're not critical, just bug fix and feature enhancements
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> popey, happy birthday last week?
<popey> Saturday, yeah, thanks.
<popey> nice long weekend :)
<pmcgowan> 29?
<popey> que?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, 12! ... on popey only the outside ages ;)
<popey> hah
<pmcgowan> true enough
<popey> I got a frisbee for my birthday, so yeah, I'd go along with that.
<om26er> popey, one crash: https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/e63f6bd8-dc6e-11e4-955f-fa163e707a72
<popey> om26er: any idea what you were doing at the time?
<om26er> popey, just opened it after closing it
<popey> om26er: ok
<om26er> right now its in a weird state: app won't start, its been spinning for 1 minute already
<popey> om26er: maybe it's still running in the background
<popey> this state can happen when unity8 dies
<om26er> popey, no, unity8 never crashed
<popey> hmm
<om26er> popey, url-dispatcher crashed :/ https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/d41fb686-dc70-11e4-9a57-fa163e4aaad4
<om26er> Appid: com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders_0.5.380
<popey> om26er: uh, you're not testing 0.5.400?
<popey> 0.5.380 is what's in the store already
<om26er> popey, I have 400 installed, its just the store says I 380
<popey>  /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.reminders/0.5.380/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/reminders
<popey> from your bug report
<popey> you're not testing 380 IMO
<popey> I mean you *are* testing 380
<om26er> popey, hmm, I upgraded/downgraded multiple times so that might have an impact. Let me uninstall it from store first.
<om26er> popey, https://trello.com/c/DUeVwfPn/1321-ubuntu-rtm-reminders-app-popey
<om26er> popey, I have found multiple issues, reported there.
<popey> om26er: thanks.
<slangasek> robru, Ursinha: cancelling the LT meeting today, sil2100 is off still for Easter
<robru> slangasek: ah thanks
<om26er_> popey, is music-app approved by mgmt ?
<popey> om26er: I only need a +1 from QA to upload to the store.
<om26er> popey, music-app is good to go
<popey> om26er: great, thank you!
<popey> pmcgowan: ^ okay to upload music app update? got the +1 from QA - top section of this page details what's new http://people.canonical.com/~alan/music_remix/readme.txt
<pmcgowan> popey, sounds good
<popey> thanks
<robru> awe_: no silos available! Are you in a hurry?
<awe_> no, not really
<awe_> but would like to land this week if possible
<awe_> as there's arale enablement bits in the changes
<robru> awe_: k, I'm just eating. Will try to fr something up for you a bit later
<awe_> np
<awe_> if we get something by tomorrow morning, that'd be fine
<awe_> ( if possible )
<charles> whups
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-07
<imgbot> === IMAGE 164 building (started: 20150407-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 164 DONE (finished: 20150407-03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/164.changes ===
<abeato> trainguards, please assign silo to line 56
<Mirv> sure
<abeato> thx!
<davmor2> sil2100: where are you
<pstolowski> trainguards, hello, may i ask to reconfigure vivid silo 29?
<sil2100> pstolowski: on it!
<sil2100> New component?
<pstolowski> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> pstolowski: done :)
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks!
<nerochiaro> balloons: ping
<sil2100> rvr: how's the custom tarball testing going so far?
<rvr> sil2100: Ongoing
<rvr> Ouch
<rvr> Photos scopes title is not translated
<rvr> cwayne: Photos scope title is not translated to Spanish http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/photos-scope.png
<rvr> cwayne: This is the custom tarball
<sil2100> Strange, the string didn't change, right?
<rvr> I don't think so
<rvr> "Photos"
<rvr> Maybe it's a problem with the language files
<rvr> In com.canonical.scopes.photo, only zh_CN locale is shipped
<rvr> But apart from the title, other things are translated... hmm
<cwayne> rvr, that's bizarre, looking
<rvr> sil2100: Yes, that's the problem. photos scope only ships chinese locale
<rvr> cwayne: ^
<rvr> cwayne: In rtm stable, the locale directory has other languages
<cwayne> rvr, think i've found the issue, trying a fix
<rvr> cwayne: In Today scope, "Today's events" is not translated to Spanish (at least)
<rvr> cwayne: Also in Photos, but hints: "Mostrar tus photos de Facebook" -> "Mostrar tus fotos de Facebook"
<cwayne> rvr, that one hasn't changed
<cwayne> rvr, found the photos issue
<cwayne> rvr, and I've got Mostrar fotos de Facebook now
<rvr> Great
<rvr> cwayne: "Eventos para hoy"
<rvr> cwayne: "Eventos para hoy: 0"
<rvr> cwayne: So maybe what it changed is that "Today's events" doesn't display ": 0" if there are zero events
<cwayne> rvr, hm, perhaps, I'll poke kyle as soon as he's up
<rvr> cwayne: I'm comparing with my own krillin with stable 20
<cwayne> good :)
<rvr> I only see one photo from Telegram
<rvr> cwayne: "Recent Messages from Telegram" also appears untranslated in Today's scope. That will be "Mensajes recientes de Telegram".
<cwayne> rvr, thanks, that'll be untranslated as it was just added
<rvr> cwayne: Make sure these things are translated before releasing it to stable
<rvr> cwayne: Greeter now display "Telegram messages received today: 1"... untranslated. Is it related to the custom tarball?
<cwayne> rvr, its from the updated telegram that's in the store
<sil2100> Mirv: do you want to assign 61? Since I see you on that row :)
 * jgdx looks bewildered
<cwayne> rvr, quite a bit of telegram isn't translated yet, it's going to the community for translating imminently iirc
<rvr> cwayne: I see, those strings were translated by me, but probably the locale file wasn't updated
<cwayne> rvr, ah, not sure, youd have to ask karni
<rvr> cwayne: Well, everything else looks good
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, taking that one then :)
<rvr> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> jgdx: I think I know why Mirv didn't assign a silo yet
<sil2100> jgdx: we have no free vivid silos right now :/
<rvr> Hmm
<rvr> I got a scoperunner crash at some point
<jgdx> sil2100, oh well. There's no rush afaik.
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ATTENTION! CI Train has migrated to a new spreadsheet! Use the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain redirect! No free vivid silos
<cwayne> rvr, just pushed a fix to photos not shipping translations
<rvr> Telegram scope
<rvr> ProcCmdline: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity-scopes/scoperunner  /home/phablet/.local/share/unity-scopes//com.ubuntu.telegram_sctelegram_1.1.2.95/com.ubuntu.telegram_sctelegram.ini
<jibel> sil2100, no free silos and only 4 pending request for QA. Are we sure there is nothing else ready for us?
<rvr> cwayne: I'm going to reflash to try to reproduce this telegram scope crash
<cwayne> rvr, ack, the telegram scope itself didn't change in this release afaik
<rvr> cwayne: Ah, ok
<sil2100> thostr_, marcustomlinson: hey guys
<thostr_> sil2100: hi
<sil2100> thostr_, marcustomlinson: I'm looking at the packaging diff for silo 29 - there's one symbol change that makes me a bit worried
<sil2100> thostr_, marcustomlinson: the ::internal ones are fine to change, but there's one normal symbol seemingly being removed
<sil2100> thostr_, marcustomlinson: unity::scopes::ScopeBase::child_scopes_ordered() seems to be removed, and it seems to be a public namespace
<thostr_> sil2100: marcustomlinson is having lunch right now, I'll ping him once he's back
<Mirv> sil2100: mm yes I _was_ going to then I switched to another tab and lost myself there :)
<sil2100> Thanks
<sil2100> Mirv: hehe, no worries, we're anyway full ;)
<sil2100> Then I go prepare lunch as well
<Mirv> yeah and that too I noticed earlier, still no free silos
<Mirv> I wonder if kgunn still needs the MWC silo 000
<kgunn> i hate to give it up
<kgunn> is there serious need ?
<sil2100> It's an important silo, I wouldn't free that one
<kgunn> Mirv: are all the silos full, b/c people are in a holding pattern/can't land into vivid ?
<sil2100> It has a lot of good features in it
<Mirv> ok then, no problem. I was just thinking that probably all those features have not yet landed and will not until vivid+1 starts
<rvr> cwayne: Are you creating a new image?
<Mirv> kgunn: for various reasons. test silos, SRU:s (that hold the silo unti the whole process is over), fixes that need polishing over and over again, and a couple waiting for QA signoff
<cwayne> rvr, yep, just finished, flashing it now
<cwayne> with the photos fix
<cwayne> 14.09-proposed-customized rev 361
<kgunn> kk
<kgunn> just curious
<Mirv> bfiller: any idea what's the address-book-app at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-005/+packages ? there's no line for it
<Mirv> bfiller: can it be freed or can you add a line back for it so I can link it to the silo?
<Mirv> it's some branch that "Fixed favorite list scroll to the first item."
<bfiller> Mirv: it fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/tangxi/+bug/1426359
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1426359 not found
<bfiller> Mirv: I'm testing it now, hope to release it today
<Mirv> bfiller: thanks
<Mirv> linked
<bfiller> Mirv: thanks
<marcustomlinson> sil2100: those symbols are not used by any scopes other than the click scope (hence its inclusion in the silo). This is because those symbols are only in vivid, and scopes are not built against 15.04 sdk as they would not work on rtm then
<cwayne> rvr, photos seems fixed in latest rev now :)
<rvr> cwayne: 361?
<rvr> Yes
<rvr> Flashing
<cwayne> yep
<rvr> cwayne: By the way, congratulations for the spotlight award!
<cwayne> rvr, thanks :)
<t1mp> cihelp: is this the channel to ask about problems with autolanding?
<t1mp> I get this weird failure: /var/lib/jenkins/slaves/cloud-worker-07/workspace/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-vivid-amd64-autolanding does not exist.
<t1mp> see the last failed autolanding on https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/40-headerVisuals/+merge/254231
<cprov> t1mp: yes, you can ask here. I am on this problem already and will provide a workaround soon
<t1mp> cprov: ok, thanks. Can you let me know when it is fixed so we can top-approve MRs again?
<t1mp> zsombi: ^fyi
<cprov> t1mp: sure
<t1mp> thanks
<om26er> tedg, Hi!
<om26er> tedg, what does this change[1] fix ? [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-messages/verify-before-parse/+merge/250062
<tedg> om26er, Nothing known, it was a case discovered on code review.
<dobey> cihelp: any idea why armhf jenkins is having all sort sof problems with umount? cf: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scope-click-vivid-armhf-ci/35/consoleFull
<om26er> tedg, so we should just run the test plan ?
<om26er> tedg, whats the potential issue that could be without that change ?
<sil2100> marcustomlinson: ok, I trust your word then
<cprov> dobey: I will look into it
<rvr> tedg: This is RTM proposed customized http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/indicator-messages-missed-call.png
<rvr> tedg: On rtm stable, "missed call" appears translated
<oSoMoN> trainguards: to add a MR to an existing silo, do I need to reconfigure it?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: yes, the train only notices new merges after a reconfigure
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thx! I’ll need a reconfigure in a moment, then
<sil2100> oSoMoN: if you added a new merge to an existing project in the silo then you can reconfigure yourself
<oSoMoN> excellent, I won’t have to bother you then
<oSoMoN> sil2100, silo 27 has webbrowser-app branches, but no corresponding line in the CI train spreadsheet, should I re-create it?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yes please, I'll sync it then properly
<Mirv> bfiller: same for your landing-030 / syncevolution, also missing a line from spreadsheet
<om26er> renatu, ping
<renatu> om26er, pong
<rvr> tedg: Does that message come from the telephony stack?
<om26er> renatu, re: silo5 if I expand a favorite, then scroll the view up, the expanded contact contracts
<Mirv> oSoMoN: bfiller: I added lines 65 and 66 for you, just fill in description, test plan and MP:s
<oSoMoN> Mirv, doing, thanks!
<renatu> om26er, yes this is expected
<rvr> cwayne: Image looks good, except for "Today's Events" being untranslated, which is quite visible
<rvr> cwayne: And "Recent Messages from Telegram"
<rvr> Both of that are in Today's scope
<cwayne> rvr, got kyle looking at Today's Events issue
<bfiller> Mirv: thanks
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I filled in line 65, does it require any special action from you before I reconfigure it? (I added a MR)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: it was probably lost in the spreadsheet maddness...
<Mirv> oSoMoN: nothing special needed since I linked it to the silo already as can be seen in the Status field
<oSoMoN> okay, reconfiguring
<tedg> om26er, It could get a bad dbus message from the bus and try to parse it. There shouldn't be any since they come from our lib, but eh, not impossible that someone would throw junk on dbus.
<tedg> rvr, indicator-messages doesn't have the visible strings in it, they're all in the telephony stuff.
<rvr> tedg: Yeah, I think it should be in telephone-service, I'm checking, thanks
<om26er> tedg, ok can we have a unit test ? :p
<tedg> om26er, Not sure how we'd add a test to test adding an additional test.
<cwayne> rvr, found the today's events issue, fix incoming
<rvr> cwayne: Wee!
<ogra_> Mirv is greedy today ... wanting three silos for one landing :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I wouldn't assign him one on grounds of greed
<ogra_> depends what he pays
<Mirv> :)
<ogra_> i think five kittens to davmor2 would be a good price for three silos
<Mirv> too bad there are zero free silos
<Mirv> and people before me with requests. well there's always tomorrow.
<davmor2> Mirv: How about a game of Global Thermo-nuclear War while you wait?
<om26er> renatu, can we have a test for that bug fix ?
<renatu> om26er, I can add a test plan
<renatu> om26er, a unit test or autopilot for it will be very complex since this involves the most called contacts model which uses info from history model
<om26er> renatu, right, I still think we can write an autopilot test for this with some fiddling, we just need a pre-populated list of 'Recently called' and a few favorites
<renatu> om26er, I do not see how to do that without using history model or changing the code
<renatu> I can change the code to make the test possible
<renatu> but this will involves a big MR and some more time
<om26er> renatu, I am inquiring jibel to see if we can land it without an automated test.
<om26er> seems he is in a meeting
<renatu> om26er, ok thanks
<cwayne> rvr, building, should be done in 10 mins or so
<rvr> cwayne: Ack
<om26er> pedronis, Hi!
<om26er> pedronis, If I am not looking at the wrong thing, most of the code change here[1] is test code ? [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~pedronis/ubuntu-push/automatic-land-to-vivid/+merge/255060
<pedronis> om26er: no, but we change our unit tests when we change other things
<pedronis> it may well be that unit tests are bigger than actual code
<cwayne> rvr, 362 is ready
<pedronis> om26er: most of this changes have landed already on RTM, you tested there even, the only big new change here is how we detect if a notification for a new system update is really for something we don't have yet... the instruction in the pastebin explain how to test that plus double checking interaction with flight mode because maybe rtm/vivid is different there
<om26er> pedronis, ok, I get that.
<om26er> pedronis, perhaps the flight-mode thing should be added here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-push ?
<rvr> cwayne: Flashing
<pedronis> om26er: yes, we may add something more permanent there after this landing/before the next landing
<jhodapp> sil2100, vivid silo 12 is ready to land
<sil2100> jhodapp: o/
<sil2100> I was in a meeting
<jhodapp> sil2100, np
<ogra_> sil2100, do we meet today or do you turn into bruce lee because it is tue. ?
<sil2100> ogra_: we have a meeting, I have too much work to bruce lee today
<ogra_> oki
<rvr> cwayne: "Today's events" now appears translated. But "Recent Messages from Telegram" still need translation.
<sil2100> ugh
<sil2100> What's up with those missing translations? Did the original strings change?
<rvr> sil2100: New string
<rvr> sil2100: Today scope added a feature to display recent messages from Telegram
<cwayne> sil2100, rvr its a new string, so not a regression
<cwayne> yeah
<jhodapp> sil2100, are you able to publish silo 12?
<rvr> cwayne: Is not a regression, but if we ship this, someone who speaks German or Spanish will see something in English, and it's not good
<sil2100> jhodapp: it's published, isn't it?
<jhodapp> let me check
<jhodapp> sil2100, ah yes sorry, sneaky ;)
<jhodapp> sil2100, thank you
<sil2100> No worries :)
<cwayne> rvr, right, but quite a bit of telegram is already untranslated
<rvr> cwayne: But this is not Telegram, but Today scope
<cwayne> rvr, right but its a feature of telegram
<cwayne> rvr, we could get google-translated bits in I suppose, would that work?
<ogra_> cwayne, i think we need a process for this for the future ... and should (in future releases) block on missing translations
<cwayne> rvr, what would the proper translation be in spanish?  we'll get a click with at the very least spanish german and french
<rvr> cwayne: "Mensajes recientes de Telegram"
<cwayne> ogra_, could I bother you for a German translation? :)
<jibel> renatu, please add a rationale to the card why this landing doesn't need automated tests
<ogra_> cwayne, "Letzte Nachrichten von Telegram"
<renatu> jibel, which card?
<jibel> renatu, the one om26er blocked https://trello.com/c/zrxlClEZ/1329-ubuntu-landing-005-address-book-app-bfiller
<renatu> jibel, is a test-plan enough? I can write a test plan if this is ok
<jibel> renatu, or on the spreadsheet if you don't have acess to trello
<ogra_> cwayne, or "Letzte Telegram Nachrichten" (shorter)
<jibel> renatu, if you can write a test case on the test plan, it can probably be automated isn't it?
<jibel> if it cannot be, just explain why
<renatu> jibel, for sure it can be automated but will require a lot of effort
<rvr> cwayne: I was pinging mardy and tsdgeos for Italian and Catalan, but no response
<cwayne> rvr, i got them from google in the meantime, and comparing to what we have for just "Recent Messages" they seem correct
<cwayne> basically variations of "de Telegram" so far :)
<rvr> Latin languages in the end, very similar
<cwayne> yep
<cwayne> generally I'd prefer not to use a tool like google, but for something like this I think it's ok tbh
<pedronis> trainguards: not sure what kind of packaging change is referred to about in silo 006, what should I do?
<robru> pedronis: no worries, looks like Mirv already took care of it
<pedronis> thanks
<robru> You're welcome
<tsdgeos> rvr: cwayne_: i'm here now
<rvr> tsdgeos: How do you translate "Recent messages from Telegram" to Catalan?
<rvr> cwayne_: "Missatges recents del Telegram" -> Catalan
<rvr> Thanks to tsdgeos
<cwayne_> rvr, ack, thanks
<cwayne_> rvr, kicking a build now
<rvr> cwayne_: Great. I'll try to take a look this night or tomorrow morning, as is EOD here.
<cprov> t1mp: the problem with cloud-worker-07 is fixed, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-vivid-i386-ci/103/console. Can you please retry your jobs ?
<cwayne_> rvr, ok, but so you're +1 on everything else, that was the last blocking bug right?
<rvr> cwayne_: Right
<cwayne_> sil2100, ^
<cwayne_> is there anyone that could +1 the build when it's done?  it'd be good to have it in tonight so that it gets even more testing throughout tomorrow
<sil2100> cwayne_: only the translations changed, right?
<cwayne_> sil2100, between what rvr tested earlier today and this build yep
<sil2100> Not sure how much testing would be needed for that, if it's just string translation changes I guess there's nothing that could regress, right?
<sil2100> jibel: ^ ? How should we proceed? Should someone like davmor2 or ToyKeeper take a look at it still?
<cwayne_> if worst case is we have to wait for rvr tomorrow that's fine, I just figure you guys will have a lot going on tomorrow :)
<rvr> cwayne_: I'll do it this night, but it will be late, no sooner than 10 PM UTC
<rvr> Now I have to go, see you later
<pmcgowan> cwayne_, is this the new custom tarball? we really need that in tonight
<cwayne_> pmcgowan, yeap
<cprov> dobey: around ?
<dobey> hi
<cprov> dobey: regarding the armhf failures on autopilot, it seems the some xvfb-run children are left behind and hold the pbuilder shm/
<dobey> i commented in the other channel already :)
<cprov> oh I see, sorry, too many tabs
<dobey> cprov: thanks for looking into it :)
<cprov> dobey: fginther sorted it out, I've not done much.
<mardy> rvr: I'm here, just briefly
<sil2100> o/
<robru> cihelp: anybody have a few minutes to review https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/uci-engine/experimentation/+merge/255120 ? Not finished yet but need some guidance before I sink too much time into this. thanks
<robru> rsalveti: whoa, that's quite the diff
<robru> mterry: around for a packaging ack? need two, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-024-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/indicator-datetime_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-028-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/libhybris_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/
<t1mp> cprov: great, thanks. I will try the jobs again
<rsalveti> robru: for libhybris?
<robru> rsalveti: yeah
<robru> rsalveti: diff-within-a-diff thing going on there, really hard to read
<rsalveti> robru: the diff itself is minimal, I think the rest is just noise because of the new git-buildpackage version I used when creating the package
<rsalveti> https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=ubuntu/libhybris.git;a=commitdiff;h=dae292c01471a1c5994c3e17befb90990cbef867;hp=0ecf8ff1f32b0ce360a1b4bc31560e9e4e19def8
<rsalveti> the real diff
<rsalveti> let me publish that
<rsalveti> done
<robru> rsalveti: uhhh, you sure? there's lots going on in the silo diff that doesn't look like what you just linked
<rsalveti> robru: yup, I manually checked the diff by extracting the previous and the new version
<rsalveti> the problem of that huge diff is because it's a diff of the diff
<rsalveti> robru: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10765679/
<rsalveti> robru: extracting both and then removing the debian directory from both
<rsalveti> to avoid diff from the diff
<robru> rsalveti: silo diff shows a "+	sysconf.c" which doesn't seem to be in your diff
<rsalveti> robru: that's because it wasn't changed
<robru> rsalveti: lol, then why is it in the silo diff? clearly it changed ;-)
<rsalveti> robru: as I said, it's a diff of the diff, it seems it changed the patch format it used
<rsalveti> and reorganized a bunch of diff blocks
<rsalveti> just extract both versions and check as I did
<rsalveti> debian-changes is a patch by itself, that packaging change is a diff from the patch
<rsalveti> which is why it's so confusing
<robru> rsalveti: oooooh sorry, it does indeed have a corresponding - section that matches the + section I'm seeing. weird, whatever generated the diff changed the order...
<rsalveti> yup
<robru> alex-abreu: you sure you need two silos? there are only 2 left, would be great if you could combine that into one silo
<alex-abreu> robru, ah yes I could sure
<alex-abreu> robru, ok updated
<robru> alex-abreu: thanks
<charles> trainguards, who should I ask about manually acking the packaging changes in silo 24?
<robru> charles: any core dev can do it. sorry I tried to find somebody earlier but my go-to guys aren't around
<charles> robru, is there an easy link for the packaging changes?
<robru> charles: yeah, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-024-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/indicator-datetime_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ which is accessible from both the build & publish jobs in jenkins
<charles> robru, thanks :-)
<robru> charles: you're welcome
<mterry> robru, for that job, +1
<mterry> robru, sorry I didn't reply earlier
<mterry> robru, I even opened it in a tab and forgot
 * mterry looks at other silo
<robru> mterry: thanks! Dummy work about 28 though
<mterry> robru, yeah 28 is fine too
<robru> Buh
<robru> mterry: thanks, "don't worry" about 28, rsalveti got it already
<mterry> k
<robru> charles: OK published, sorry for the delay there
<charles> \o/
<charles> I'll need to sync the silo 8 changes to this, will rebuild the silo after that
<elopio> ping cihelp: what is the process to add autolanding to a branch?
<elopio> we want to have it here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-power-tests
<cwayne_> rvr, you around?
<rvr> cwayne_: Around
<cwayne_> rvr, did you check out the updated image by any chance?
<rvr> cwayne_: I checked the image, and found "My Telegram photos" untranslated on the Photos scope :(
<rvr> cwayne_: That is less visible than Today's scope
<cwayne_> ah, shit, that's also a new string
<rvr> cwayne_: That should read "Mis fotos de Telegram" in Spanish
<cwayne_> rvr, isnt the title just "Photos from Telegram"
<rvr> cwayne_: Yes
<rvr> cwayne_: Right, "My photos" is for Facebook
<rvr> (which is also untranslated)
<cwayne_> that one is bad, that should be translated already
<cwayne_> rvr, looking to see what happened -- will get a fix in (hopefully tonight for your morning)
<rvr> cwayne_: Ack!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-08
<cwayne_> rvr, thanks for catching
<rvr> cwayne_: You're welcome
<cwayne_> rvr, so would it just be Fotos de Telegram then?
<rvr> cwayne_: Right
<cwayne_> rvr, fix pushed, building image now
<rvr> cwayne_: Ack
<cwayne_> rvr, image ready for you tomorrow morning :)  ill flash now and give it a looksie
<rvr> cwayne_: Oki doki! :)
<cwayne_> rvr, looks good, please shoot me an email when it's ready (I'll start early tomorrow so I can push as soon as we're ready)
<rvr> cwayne_: I just flashed it
<rvr> Mis fotos de Facebook, that's +1
<rvr> Now login in Telegram
<rvr> Fotos de Telegram
<rvr> Mensajes recientes
<rvr> cwayne_: It's ok
<cwayne_> :D
<cwayne_> so what happens now, can I push, or do I need to wait for sil?
<rvr> I don't know! :)
<cwayne_> I guess I can't push without a +1 from someone on landing team..
<rvr> To which channel is the image being pushed?
<cwayne_> 14.09-proposed
<rvr> robru: You there?
<robru> rvr: hi
<rvr> robru: ^
<robru> rvr: what? Are you talking about a silo?
<rvr> robru: cwayne_ wants landing team approval before pushing the proposed-customized image to 14.09-proposed
<robru> rvr: cwayne_: well I'm not aware of any reason why not...
<cwayne_> good enough for me
<rvr> robru: cwayne_ will blame you if he breaks Internet ;)
<cwayne_> rvr, just to double check, you checked the functioanlity and stuff earlier right? i.e. you weren't *just* testing i18n
<robru> rvr: cwayne_ I'm a bit confused, are you talking about printing an image?
<cwayne_> robru, 'promoting' the custom tarball, so it gets pulled into 14.09-proposed
<rvr> cwayne_: Some minutes ago, I logged into Telegram, and checked that the photos and messages are displayed both in Today's scope and in Photos scope
<cwayne_> from 14.09-proposed-customized
<rvr> cwayne_: Earlier today, in previous images: «Exploratory testing with Today, NearBy, Photos, Telegram and Fitbit scopes. Logged in Facebook Photos, Telegram, FitBit, Instragram and Flickr. All of these are ok.Exploratory testing with Today, NearBy, Photos, Telegram and Fitbit scopes. Logged in Facebook Photos, Telegram, FitBit, Instragram and Flickr. All of these are ok».
<robru> cwayne_: yeah I'm not really up to speed with those kinds of decisions... Maybe check with pmcgowan if you really need some kind of approval.
<cwayne_> rvr, ah great, and the only things that've changed since then is translations, great
<rvr> cwayne_: You can leave an email to sil2100 and jibel for tomorrow if you prefer
<rvr> cwayne_: I guess sil2100 can promote from one channel to another, right?
<rvr> And that's a quick process, isn't it?
<cwayne_> yeah it's very quick, I'll just shoot an email to sil and do it tomorrow morning, should've gotten a +1 from sil earlier, but oh well
<rvr> Time to sleep, see you tomorrow!
<imgbot> === IMAGE 165 building (started: 20150408-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 165 DONE (finished: 20150408-03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/165.changes ===
<robru> veebers: ah, no vivid silos available at the moment. I sent an email asking people to clean up some silos that seemingly aren't being used, hopefully one will free soon
<veebers> robru: ack, thanks :-) I'll make sure the rest of the team is aware so that when possible we start testing (once we get a silo)
<veebers> robru: hmm, when I tried to close the spreadsheet page it complained that some data might not get saved, also while filling out the row it also complained a couple of times about fatal errors
<veebers> do I need to double check anything?
 * veebers eyeballs the row
<veebers> seems good to me
<robru> veebers: yeah i just got that as well, it seems the spreadsheet is imploding again. Not much we can do
<veebers> ack, thanks robru. As long as it wasn't my fault :-)
<robru> veebers: nope, this is well known pain and misery
<robru> veebers: you're welcome
<dbarth_> good morning trainguards; i have an oxide 1.5.6 release update on line 64
<seb128> hey there, is there any plan to free vivid silos?
<Mirv> dbarth_: seb128: we're still out of silos and 5 lines waiting for silo
<seb128> Mirv, right, hence my question
<seb128> Mirv, we have several dirty silos and experimental ones (like the new qt)
<seb128> maybe some can be reclaimed to make space for pending landings?
<Mirv> 3 of the waiting ones are ubuntu-system-settings while there's already 006 with u-s-s too. I wonder if any of those could be combined.
<seb128> Mirv, oh, in fact 11 seems available, maybe it can be assigned :-)
<Mirv> seb128: not without pinging, and with yesterday's poll none could be relieved.
<Mirv> seb128: yes, I'm trying to assign that to the next one in queue
<Mirv> spreadsheet is acting up
<seb128> Mirv, well, settings is only in 1 by itself, the other 2 silos it's in that's part of a transition/bigger changes
<seb128> in fact it's only in 2
<Mirv> seb128: yes, but there are also 2/3 (2 set to ready) pending landings of u-s-s
<Mirv> I just mean that there's a bottleneck in landing those fixes as they go in one after another
<Mirv> not in terms of silo usage but simply that it takes maybe too much time to get all of those in
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> I wonder is silo 004 is still needed
<seb128> Mirv, oh right, but landing are limited nowadays right? like we need an approval for fixes and QA verification, can't just batch a stack of bugfixes and get that in easily...
<Mirv> sil2100: I think that could be a good candidate for freeing even without asking, since it's cheap to rebuild
<Mirv> seb128: yes sure if not all of those are on the vivid milestone bug list they'd need separate approvals.
<seb128> Mirv, need to check with jgdx and kenvandine
<sil2100> We might need to poke some release team members about the UNAPPROVED silos I guess
<Mirv> sil2100: we could also have 10 sru silos... :)
<seb128> Mirv, then you would ping the SRU team ;-)
<seb128> speaking of which, I've a trusty SRU, I'm pondering doing out of the CI due to that
<Mirv> I mean, SRU silos could have a separate quota since they tend to keep on the silos for a longish time (approval + minimum 7 days in -proposed)
<Mirv> pinged #ubuntu-release on the unapproved ones. compiz and unit have been there for 3+ weeks
<seb128> right
<Mirv> sil2100: fatal errors dance in the spreadsheet again, but some changes possible
<Mirv> bfiller: cleaning 004 for now, ubuntu-keyboard build copied to ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper
<sil2100> Mirv: oh no...
<sil2100> Mirv: that's too soon!
<Mirv> dbarth_: ^ copied and silo status refreshed
<sil2100> I give up, I have no idea what now caused the spreadsheet to go wild again
<sil2100> There's not so many users even
<dbarth_> Mirv: yup; seen that; thank you!
<sil2100> Yeah, officially since 3 in the night the spreadsheet is not refreshing again
<sil2100> This is bullshit, we only had a week of peace from those issues
 * sil2100 is disabling stuff again
<Mirv> thanks to infi_nity for reviewing the unapproved queue for us
<Mirv> immediately it'll help with getting only 1 silo since those trusty SRU:s will be in the SRU queue for at least 7 days
<sil2100> jibel, ogra_, Mirv, davmor2: how about I kick a new image now?
<ogra_> go for it
<jibel> sil2100, +1
<sil2100> Actually not sure if we had anything landing inbetween, would have to check, but I think I remember some changes happening
<sil2100> And this way maybe I'll force the importer to use the new custom
<jibel> sil2100, new unity8 to fix a GPS issue
<jibel> with the new custom tarball, I think that's all
<Mirv> no problem
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 265 building (started: 20150408-09:20) ===
<popey> sil2100:  you have mail :)
 * davmor2 deletes said mail
<sil2100> popey: thanks! Will add it in a few moments
<sil2100> Mirv: either google stopped reporting errors to me or the time-driven scripts stopped erroring-out
<sil2100> Which might be a good sign
<Mirv> hmm
<cwayne_> sil2100, hiya
<sil2100> cwayne_: hey! :)
<sil2100> cwayne_: I see it picked up the tarball now
<sil2100> cwayne_: took much longer than I expected, especially that the importer is running every 5 minutes
<cwayne_> sil2100, \o/ its supposed to be all automagic so that;s good
<sil2100> But yeah, it happened automagically
<cwayne_> sil2100, weird, it's often done in a matter of minutes
<sil2100> Thanks again :)
<cwayne_> unless it;s doing something else which is taking its time
<cwayne_> sil2100, np, sorry for all the troubles
<cwayne_> sil2100, let me know if there's any other issues and I'll get em fixed
<cwayne_> in the meantime, 6am calls for coffee
<sil2100> cwayne_: go back to sleep! :)
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> ogra_: image build 265 seems to have finished on the cdimage side
<ogra_> thats good :)
<ogra_> ogra@nusakan:~$ ps ax|grep import
<ogra_> 13887 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/sh -c TMPDIR=/srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/tmp /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/import-images
<ogra_> 13894 ?        R      1:33 /usr/bin/python /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/import-images
<ogra_> 24979 pts/5    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto import
<ogra_> import-images only runs since 1:33 :)
<ogra_> patience ;)
<sil2100> I was worried something got b0rken ;p
<sil2100> Thanks for checking
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: any chance silo 27 will be signed off today?
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, rvr: ^ ?
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'll take it right now
<davmor2> rvr: nice one
<sil2100> ogra_: seems the importer is slowich today
<ogra_> not really
<ogra_> it usually takes 30min +
<oSoMoN> rvr, awesome, thanks!
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 265 DONE (finished: 20150408-10:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/265.changes ===
<ogra_> there you go :)
<sil2100> Phew
<sil2100> Somehow today I'm really impatient
<sil2100> Ok, I drive out for lunch now
<sil2100> o/
<brendand> sil2100, veebers made a request to get a vivid silo for autopilot yesterday, apparently there were none free. do you know anything?
<Mirv> brendand: no such request is visible on the spreadsheet at least. we're constantly out of silos despite constant attempts to free them... currently 1 free
<brendand> Mirv, oh - hope it didn't get lost
<Mirv> brendand: there's nothing regarding autopilot on the spreadsheet unfortunately, but we also haven't heard reports yet of anything being magically removed on the new(est) spreadsheet.
<Mirv> oh well
<Mirv> oh well
<Mirv> until now
<Mirv> sil2100: backups..?
<ogra_> hiccups rather
<Mirv> brendand: my check up was anyway _before_ it now started resetting itself :D
<Mirv> ogra_: also resetted to yesterday
<Mirv> although it errors out constantly and reloads so it's hard to say. but from sil2100's backups it will be possible to restore the lines once the spreadsheet is even somewhat functional.
<ogra_> yesterdays hiccups then :)
<ogra_> we are trapped in a time loop !!!
<jibel> sil2100, Mirv I approved line 53 3 times but the spreadsheet doesn't want it. Can you publish? silo 005/address-book-app
<pmcgowan> jibel, sil2100 everything good? will be offlie for a bot
<pmcgowan> bit
<jibel> pmcgowan, we are waiting on a device tarball to trigger a new build which will be our promotion candidate. It won't include the touch panel fix.
<pmcgowan> jibel, thats too bad
<pmcgowan> ok
<john-mcaleely> jibel, sil2100 I've pushed the brightness tarball you +1'd
<jibel> pmcgowan, we'll start testing if the touch panel fix can land before tomorrow we can always respin an image with the fix
<jibel> john-mcaleely, thanks
<john-mcaleely> device_krillin-20150331-b430246.tar.xz
<Mirv> jibel: sure
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, any eta on the panel fix?
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, working on it now. not clear if it's an hour or a day
<pmcgowan> ok
<ogra_> pmcgowan, for how long will you be offline ?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ycheng did set up a meeting about the OTA stuff we discussed yesterday ... in 20min ... i was about to ask if you could participate
<pmcgowan> ogra_, well I am double booked then but I can try
<pmcgowan> ogra_, changing my offline plan then
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, it seems it started being broken again
<sil2100> It seemingly worked from 12:30 till 14:15, now I again get error logs from google on every timed event
<jibel> sil2100, can you trigger a new build with the device john-mcaleely pushed so we can start testing?
<jibel> device tarball*
<jibel> sil2100, nm, it's 266
<sil2100> jibel: it should automatically create the new image, but it might take the importer a few moments to pick it up
<sil2100> I thought it's instant, but sometimes it can take a few minutes
<jibel> sil2100, actually it was pretty fast and thought it didn't build yet
<jibel> sil2100, so 266 is the candidate for now
<sil2100> Strange, since I have waited for the custom tarball to appear for like 15 minutes
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> I heard the news about the device tarball, indeed no need to wait for it to start testing
<sil2100> Too much time would be wasted
<sil2100> Mirv: sometimes I feel as if all these spreadsheet problems don't have anything to do with our actual trigger-scripts, but actually related to the number of people viewing the spreadsheet
<sil2100> Mirv: when the spreadsheet got better today, I saw there were only 5 people using it - now it was around 9
<sil2100> Mirv: I suppose google spreadsheet syncs combined with the triggers and formulas leads to the backend breaking
<Mirv> something like that..
<jibel> trainguards you can publish ubuntu/silo-001 approved yesterday
<davmor2> rsalveti, Mirv, sil2100: silo9 pulse corking good to go incase there is an issue with SS still
<sil2100> jibel: ah, ok, let me publish then
<sil2100> davmor2: same here :)
<sil2100> ogra_: can you +1 a packaging change for me? There's no mention of the recommends-addition in the changelog, but I suppose it's less serious than not mentioning dep-changes: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/98/artifact/indicator-power_packaging_changes.diff
<ogra_> sil2100, ACK, looks fine
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: both silos are publishing
<ogra_> why does a silo from a core dev need manual acking ?
<ogra_> (referring to the last queuebot msg)
<davmor2> ogra_: because a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<ogra_> would a woodchuck chuck wood if it could ?
<davmor2> ogra_: wait no, take their hats off, no that is popes in a beetle, the answer will come to me at some point
<sil2100> ogra_: it's complicated
<ogra_> davmor2, haha
<sil2100> ogra_: we would have to either: 1) base that on who's set as the lander or 2) auto-analyse the changelog to make sure that the only change visible is made by a core-dev
<ogra_> well, 2 would be nice in general :)
<sil2100> In case of 1), this is a potential security leak as we would have to doublecheck that someone didn't simply include someone's else name in the field - with 2), well, it's work to implement that and I'm not sure it's a big deal without it ;)
<davmor2> I love it all this work just fell into the abyss
<sil2100> Since when I see a change made only by a core-dev I anyway override it and auto-approve
<ogra_> sil2100, well, i'D already be happy if my changelogs wouldnt be reduced to the very last entry if i built my source package with -v ....
<ogra_> i think our changelog handlin could need some love as a whole
<ogra_> (but yeah, low prio task ... definitely)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/ has a weird status for 024
<seb128> it's a u-c-c desktop landing and status has "ready to build" but also "Migration: indicator-datetime is in the UNAPPROVED queue. "
<seb128> the migration part is weird
<seb128> gra, the "build" url is pointing to a wrong jenkins as well
<seb128> or not
<seb128> how confusing
 * ogra_ doesnt see the queuebot pick up his rebuild of silo 19 :/
<rvr> sil2100: About to approve silo 27
<rvr> sil2100: "Note: requires a FFe, granted at bugs/1441232"
<rvr> Looks good
<rvr> Will the spreadsheet work?
<rvr> The action you're trying to perform is causing a fatal error and cannot be performed.
<seb128> grrrr
<seb128> the CI table keeps hitting backend error and loosing edits
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 27 be published, please?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure, trello is enough even if spreadsheet keeps resetting
<Mirv> ogra_: core dev ack for https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-027-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/webbrowser-app_packaging_changes.diff ? are in main.
<ogra_> oSoMoN, Mirv, NACK, please mention the added dependencies in the changelog
<Mirv> ogra_: thank you for reviewing. it does make sense to enforce more directly describing the packaging changes.
<Mirv> folder list model is not mentioned at all, settings is mentioned but not that it adds a dep
<oSoMoN> ogra_, I agree that it would be useful, but it should be automatically done by the CI train, now it’s going to take a rebuild just to add a line in the changelog…
<ogra_> right, i warned that i would do this about 6 months ago ... and poked people about it for the last 6 months but still acked ... i think after 6 months it is now the time to expect it to be proper
<Mirv> that would be a good feature request for train, filing
<Mirv> bug #1441638 . cihelp, do you have some project to file future CI Train replacement feature requests under?
<ubot5> bug 1441638 in Ubuntu Landing Team "Feature request CI: mention in changelogs when adds package dependencies" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441638
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I updated the commit messages on the relevant MRs, I’ll trigger a rebuild of silo 27
<Mirv> ok
<pmcgowan> sil2100, 266 is building?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i think it is done
<davmor2> pmcgowan: 266 is done
<ogra_> was only a tarball update
<pmcgowan> ah great
<ogra_> (they are fast and not noticed by the bot)
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, QA is already testing it
<pmcgowan> woot
<ogra_> sil2100, any idea why the queuebot didnt pick up my watch-only rebuild of silo 19 ?
<sil2100> ogra_: he might be a bit confused because of the spreadsheet reverting its state, but normally it shouldn't have any problems
<jdstrand> cwayne_: fyi, apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.3.10 on vivid uploaded (not sure if you are doing custom tarballs yet for vivid)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ATTENTION! Silo shortage, ubuntu-rtm landing gates closed, new CI Train spreadsheet broken AGAIN!
<elopio> ping trainguards, any vivid silos available today to release autopilot?
<sil2100> elopio: hey
<sil2100> We currently have 2 free vivid silos
<sil2100> We're not sure about the number of landing requests as the spreadsheet reverted itself to the state of last night
<elopio> sil2100: can we get one of those to autopilot before somebody else take it?
<sil2100> elopio: try filling in a request and I'll try assigning it to you
<elopio> sil2100: ok.
<seb128> sil2100, I've some pending, if you can try that as well :-)
<sil2100> seb128: I see them now ;) Probably got reverted as well, right?
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, some of them
<sil2100> Sorry for the spreadsheet troubles again guys
<seb128> not your fault
<om26er> jibel, during silo 14 testing I found a regression. During flight mode, Not network or SIM lock, the app title becomes blank in the right edge switcher.
<om26er> http://i.imgur.com/VGm6t5v.png
<om26er> jibel, salem_ says they are aware of it and its something they can't fix right now
<seb128> bfiller, you put a landing up for settings with the storage panel fix for arale, did you see that there was another landing request from jgdx in the list including that and some other fixes? would have been nice to picked the other fixes as well rather than superseeding with a more limited set
<om26er> jibel, I have blocked the landing, what do you say ?
<jibel> om26er, it is a regression introduced by the silo?
<om26er> jibel, yes it is.
<salem_> jibel, hi, so, the original problem is that apps can be sigpaused at any time, and in this specific case, dialer will be frozen with a certain header title that might not reflect the current state anymore when you invoke the carousel with a right-> left swipe
<jibel> om26er, ok, so we land bug fixes, not new bugs when we find them. It's correct to reject
<salem_> bfiller, ^
<kgunn> Mirv: sil2100 ...hey, we can manage giving back silo 0
<elopio> sil2100: added the autopilot row.
<elopio> that was hard.
<sil2100> elopio: yeah... let me refresh as I didn't see your row
<elopio> yes, my nick disappeared. Filled now.
<elopio> It seems I was fighting seb128 and dbarth_ on the spreadsheet.
<sil2100> Yeah, the spreadsheet doesn't sync
<elopio> cool :)
<elopio> sil2100: after hitting build, I don't have to fill anything on jenkins, right? Last time I did this was long ago.
<bfiller> seb128: no I didn't see that
<bfiller> seb128: feel free to change, just trying to get this fix landed as it was on the arale list
<seb128> bfiller, k, just a note for next time to maybe check pending requests then :-)
<seb128> bfiller, well, now it's in a silo so I guess we can as well get the landing through
<bfiller> om26er, jibel : I wouldn't say it's a regression
<seb128> bfiller, but if somebody wants to include the other ones feel free
<sil2100> elopio: nothing :)
<bfiller> om26er, jibel : it's an expected change as there is no other way to solve the bug
<sil2100> elopio: only if some special care is needed
<bfiller> seb128: will do
<elopio> ok, thanks.
<seb128> bfiller, thanks
<elopio> I don't really understand that.
<om26er> bfiller, jibel it clearly looks like a regression, user drags from right edge and poof no title. I remember we still have issues on the design side as they are trying to show app icon in the right edge switcher. So now with no title in this case is a regression
<sil2100> popey, ogra_, robru, davmor2, rvr: let's skip the evening meeting
<ogra_> sil2100, +1
<sil2100> elopio: this means that your trunk branch, so the branch to which you want to merge to, doesn't seem to have all the released versions merged
 * ogra_ had/has enough meetings today, one less will be good :)
<bfiller> om26er, jibel: a regression is something unintended. this was known and deemed an acceptable tradeoff to fix the bug at hand
<sil2100> elopio: so probably someone released autopilot to the archive directly and didn't merge that back to trunk
<sil2100> Or at least didn't merge the changelog
<bfiller> om26er, jibel : I agree it's not ideal, but better than showing the wrong state when the app is brought to the foreground which is the case today
<davmor2> the cancelmonger strikes again +1 though :)
<om26er> its a regression until approved by design IMO.
<sil2100> davmor2: ;)
<rvr> sil2100: Ack
<sil2100> robru: just so you know - spreadsheet b0rken againz
<cwayne_> jdstrand, ack, thank you, will kick a vivid build
<elopio> sil2100: I'm looking at the 1.5 branch, that's what we release. It seems I filled the wrong branches. Trying again now.
<popey> sil2100: ok
<dbarth_> o/ trainguards; hi, can i get a silo for line 68 please?
<sil2100> dbarth_: hey! Let me refresh and try assigning
<elopio> sil2100: I updated the MPs, now rebuild?
<jdstrand> cwayne_: thanks!
<sil2100> elopio: you only modified the code in the MPs, right? Or did you change the MPs in the spreadsheet row?
<elopio> sil2100: changed the MPs in the spreadsheet.
<sil2100> elopio: this needs a reconfigure
<sil2100> Let me try reconfiguring for you as the spreadsheet is brokennish
<elopio> sil2100: yes please. I can't find that landing tools menu.
<sil2100> elopio: should be reconfigured and ready to build
<elopio> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> yw
<fginther> Mirv, I think the current home for bug #1441638 is a good place for wishlist items, eventually these would be requested based on their priorities
<ubot5> bug 1441638 in Ubuntu Landing Team "Feature request CI: mention in changelogs when adds package dependencies" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441638
<fginther> Mirv, so these should live where other tasks for the ci-train are tracked
<rvr> Bad news. I found a regression in image 266, related to wizard and Oxide.
<rvr> Filling bug.
<boiko> trainguards: can I get vivid silo 21 reconfigured? I added new components there (telephony-service and history-service)
<rvr> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1441708
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1441708 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Wizard] Crash clicking term and conditions" [Undecided,New]
<rvr> mterry: That's a regression in RTM proposed 266
<mterry> rvr, sounds like the affected version of oxide got backported to rtm
<mterry> or at least, the patch did
<rvr> mterry: Yes, jibel told me that we have the same version in Vivid and RTM.
<mterry> rvr, of oxide?  bummer
<mterry> rvr, ok will mark as dup of main bug and open a subtask
<sil2100> boiko: hey!
<sil2100> boiko: ok, let me reconfigure while the spreadsheet still keeps the state
<boiko> sil2100: I got a fatal error at the spreadsheet, is it broken again?
<sil2100> boiko: yep, see the topic, it's bullshit again
<sil2100> But we're working with google on that
<boiko> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> I mean, we try to :|
<rvr> mterry: I would say this is a high priority bug, as can prevent promoting OTA3. Not that I am the one who makes those decisions, but...
<sil2100> boiko: could you refresh the spreadsheet and double-confirm the right branches are in your row?
<sil2100> rvr: wow, I knew we had this in vivid, but now it's in rtm as well?
<rvr> sil2100: Yes
<mterry> rvr, chrisccoulson is probably the guy to quick-fix this -- it's a two line fix, but needs to be applied to the rtm branch
<boiko> sil2100: let me see
<boiko> sil2100: yep, it is the three branches there plus telepathy-qt (which was a source upload)
<rvr> chrisccoulson: ^^
<sil2100> boiko: reconfiguring then
<boiko> sil2100: thanks!
<rvr> bfiller: ping
<bfiller> rvr: pong
<rvr> bfiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/telephony-service/+bug/1441746
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1441746 in telephony-service ""Missed calls" not translated to Spanish" [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> salem_: ^^^
<salem_> rvr, can you miss another call from the same number just to make sure the bug is still reproducible with 2?
<rvr> salem_: Right, let me check
<rvr> salem_: "2 missed calls"
<rvr> salem_: http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/missed-calls.png
<robru> seb128: the thing about the two different statuses in the dashboard is that the lower, smaller-font one comes from the spreadsheet, so that's just a side effect of the spreadsheet being totally busted.
<sil2100> robru: are you getting fatal errors right now? Since I again stopped getting errors from the time-driven scripts from the spreadsheet
<robru> sil2100: I just did an assignment without any errors
<sil2100> (which might mean it's temporarily working)
<sil2100> Ok
<robru> bfiller: got you silo 15
<sil2100> Who knows, maybe google is *actually* looking into it
<robru> sil2100: did you report the issues to them?
<sil2100> robru: yeah, but Didier said he did that in the past as well and they didn't do anything, but maybe this time it was different
<robru> sil2100: I'm starting to think we should rip *all* the code out of the spreadsheet and use it purely as a dumb data-store, and do all the calcuations/formulas in jenkins, where we can write things testably.
<sil2100> robru: might be a good way forward, although I think it actually might not be directly related to the scripts themselves... I suppose the thing that triggers it is simply the internal google sync-between-open-clients code
<robru> sil2100: yeah the syncing is definitely impacted, but I have a hard time believing that google is incapable of making a service that can sync among 30 people. google is known for scalability, it must be our scripts/formulas that are dragging it down
<sil2100> robru: all in all, I wouldn't waste time on this as our top-priority should be the replacement - I would push more on getting some google people actually working on this instead
<robru> sil2100: yeah, the ticket system isn't as far along as we previously thought. I'm not sure how long it will take before it will be ready. I think we really need to stop the bleeding before we can consider the replacement. think of all the man-hours lost to spreadsheet fuckery, how many more months can we sustain that for?
<sil2100> I would say let's then assign more resources to the replacement and get this done faster then, at least until we know that there's nothing that google can do to help
<sil2100> *-then
<sil2100> Me and Steve will be poking about that the CI team tomorrow
<sil2100> Since the recent problems popped-up, we want much much more priority set on it
<robru> sil2100: yeah, if we can get people on it that would be great
<sil2100> robru: let's discuss all the possibilities tomorrow, we'll know more about the current priorities and we can set the plans accordingly
<sil2100> And there's next week too, we can discuss it further
<robru> sil2100: yeah next week will be good
<john-mcaleely> fresh rtm tarball for krillin
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150408-4f14058.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150408-4f14058.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150408-4f14058.ods
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, pmcgowan ^
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> davmor2: hey, I guess you'll be EOD pretty soon, right?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ping me in telgram if you get a +1 I can action tonight
<john-mcaleely> (or the mobile in the corp. dir)
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, thanks
<davmor2> sil2100: indeed
<davmor2> jibel: who will be best for this om26er maybe or do you want to leave it till the morning
<john-mcaleely> (also in the tarballs & clicks tab of the spreadsheet)
<bzoltan> ogra_: any chance to push this out, to keep mzanetti happy? https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/add_libssl_and_qtpim_devs/+merge/254902
<lool> Hi folks, I'm not sure what's happening with silo 12
<lool> it doesn't seem to be up in the QA board, actually I thought it had passed yesterday
<lool> (this is for vivid)
<lool> trainguards ^
<robru> lool: looks like you need to run the build job. The train doesn't think anything has been done there which is why it isn't submitted for qa
<robru> lool: i see you uploaded a package but you haven't done anything to inform the train of this
<lool> aha, thanks
<lool> I'll just press build then?
<robru> lool: yep
<lool> Ok, so it's "packages built" now; I guess I dont need to press anything for the QA dashboard addition though?
<lool> great
<lool> looks good in trello now
<robru> lool: yep ;-)
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, so, om26er has given a +1 to the device tarball. I'll push it now, so there's a build with it in
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, great
<pmcgowan> I think someone needs to kick a build
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, still about?
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, generally, the machines spot new tarballs and do that
<pmcgowan> oh
<john-mcaleely> unless that's been turned off
<john-mcaleely> give it 10 mins
<john-mcaleely> imgbot, status 267
<imgbot> Error: No rootfs build found, was this a device or custom build ?
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, ^ imgbot tells all :-)
<john-mcaleely> 267 contains the device tarball
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yup, what's up?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yeah, the device tarball is kind of automatic
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-09
<ToyKeeper> I see image 267 now.  I don't see a notification about it though.  Is 267 the new OTA target?
<Mirv> dbarth_: note line 29 is not marked as Ready. please marke it so if that's an error.
 * sil2100 checks his mailbox for CI Train errors
<Mirv> mandel: whtat's the status of line 12 (vivid) / 11 (rtm), will those land at some point?
<Mirv> "Propagate the hash errors to the udm clients."
<Mirv> if it's not yet in rtm I guess it won't be
<dbarth_> Mirv: checking
<dbarth_> Mirv: you can clear line 29; that one got merged into another silo
<Mirv> dbarth_: ok!
<Mirv> I see, line 21
<jibel> sil2100, I'm out for an appointment, not sure I'll be back for the standup
<sil2100> jibel: ACK
<sil2100> jibel: how's the testing proceeding so far?
<Mirv> jgdx: should you consider merging the three ubuntu-system-settings silos? only one can enter at a time, and with the QA signoff those won't be in vivid at this rate if done one by one, first waiting for the current u-s-s landing in silo 006 to go for QA signoff for publishing
<jibel> sil2100, so far so good. nothing critical found yet, 27% tests left
<Mirv> sil2100: or is there a limit of u-s-s MP:s to land in a single landing?
<Mirv> I'm just worrying about the amount of weeks to get those bug fixes in with so many landings
<sil2100> Mirv: there shouldn't be any limit, maybe besides URL length limits - but when that happens, we can assign the silo manually
<Mirv> sil2100: ok
<mandel> Mirv, agh! I forgot about that guy, yes!, but please, remove the silo, I probably need to redo some of the mrs
<Mirv> mandel: ok! so remove silo and the rtm line but keep the vivid line available for later use?
<mandel> Mirv, perfect, thx
<ogra_> imgbot, status 166 vivid
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-04-09 02:03:01 UTC, Finished: 2015-04-09 02:57:35 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/24714
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/166.changes
<bzoltan> Mirv:  may I get a silo for the QtC landing?
<Mirv> bzoltan: there would be one free silo yes, if you file a line
<bzoltan> Mirv:  #59
<Mirv> bzoltan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/ ?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I will give the silo back today
<Mirv> are you on the old spreadsheet?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  ahh... new file. #53 it is
<Mirv> I had to remove quite lot of my browser history entries to get rid of everything related to the old address (with "0au" in it)
<ogra_> bzoltan, mzanetti, qtpim and ssl merged ...
<mzanetti> nice!
<bzoltan> ogra_: \o/ thanks
<ogra_> bzoltan, also about your snappy question ... i think having a framework that easily enables you to create a snap for an external push-service poller/proxy for your app would be cool, so people can run a snappy cloud instance and do a one click install to get an external push service up and running
<ogra_> tied directly into your application in the click
<ogra_> bzoltan, do we have some place where we collect such ideas ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  not yet
<davmor2> ogra_: how do I use the bot to figure out what version 20 is on rtm stable please
<davmor2> ogra_: rtm proposed even
<ogra_> davmor2,  teh bot only knows -proposed of either RTM or vivid
<ogra_> hmm, i dont have a "latest" command, i shoudl probably add one :)
<davmor2> ogra_: no worries I'll do it the old fashioned way :)
<sil2100> jibel: good idea on the QA time-schedule graph, this is something really useful
<ogra_> davmor2, well, i'll add such a function :)
<ogra_> thanks for asking
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks.  It will be useful for knowing what proposed images to flash for testing factory→latest  so for example we know that 224 was image 16, but we assume that most people will update so would be on 20 and not 16 any more if that makes sense :)
<davmor2> ogra_: so we will still test 224 for ota but would also need to test 20 →21 too
<jgdx> Mirv, ping
<Mirv> pong
<jgdx> Mirv, line 37 does not have a lot of backers it seems. I don't mind that not hitting vivid. Line 35 (arale fixes) is the most important one.
<jgdx> I can't merge 35 and 36 since 36 is a bit risky.
<popey> sil2100: i dont see calculator on https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/qa-testing-requests-for-questions-ping-eu-jibel-us-jfunk-or-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<popey> jibel: ^
<rvr> popey: Do you want me to create a card for it?
<popey> please
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/calculator/com.ubuntu.calculator_2.0.153_all.click
<popey> http://pad.ubuntu.com/CalculatorAppManualTesting
<popey> thats the click and the steps we use to manually test
<Mirv> jgdx: ok, then those being separate makes sense. thanks!
<rvr> popey: Done
<jgdx> Mirv, thank you
<sil2100> Yeah, the spreadsheet reverted the landing of course
<sil2100> popey: sorry about that, I could have anticipated CI Train troubles erasing it
<popey> thanks rvr, no worries sil2100
<jibel> popey, if you submit the request on the spreadsheet the card should be added automatically.
<jibel> sil2100, ^ it is still supported by the spreadsheet, isn't it?
<popey> jibel: spreadsheet glitch I guess.
<jibel> popey, ah no, it on a separate sheet with tarballs
<jibel> and we didn't update the trellobot
<jibel> +is
<sil2100> jibel: ah, ok, so brendand_ still didn't re-target then
<sil2100> Ok, nvm
<ogra_> imgbot, last
<ogra_> imgbot, last
<ogra_> imgbot, last
<imgbot> The last krillin RTM build is 267
<imgbot> The last mako vivid build is 166
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^^ there you go
<davmor2> ogra_: Yay
<sil2100> On it
<sil2100> alexabreu: hey! Regarding silo 23 - the silo mentions only AP and doc fixes, but the following merge also seems to modify real code: https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/ubuntu-html5-theme/fix-ap-tests/+merge/255084
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: we might need to block OTA-3 on that wizard regression, john-mcaleely confirmed my worries that BQ might use it in the production line
<sil2100> We would have to explicitly ask them not to use it until we have a fix
<sil2100> Or just block on it
<jibel> sil2100, ack
 * sil2100 waits for mterry
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: did you get chance to look into the issue with the terms and conditions on the welcome wizard with mterry?  I think he pinged you last night to start the discussion
<chrisccoulson> davmor2, yesterday afternoon
<chrisccoulson> The crash is fixed in the 1.6 branch of Oxide, which is going to be pushed out as a security update next week
<alexabreu> sil2100, yes there were bugs uncovered by the AP test failures
<alexabreu> sil2100, one bug actually
<chrisccoulson> But the experience without the crash won't be acceptable, because it will use software compositing
<pmcgowan> davmor2, we decided to live with it as this image is not going to be flashed on new phones
<cwayne_> sil2100, we found a small regression in the today scope, it *may* be a quite small fix, looking into it right now
<davmor2> pmcgowan: from what john-mcaleely has said to sil2100, sil2100 is prepared to block it because bq will be flashing it to phones
<sil2100> alexabreu: hm, sadly in this case I would personally prefer QA to sign it off
<sil2100> alexabreu: but let me consult them in a moment
<sil2100> pmcgowan: john-mcaleely said it will be flashed on new phones in a factory probably
<sil2100> pmcgowan: see my question on barajas
<pmcgowan> sil2100, we already had this discussion, let me check
<sil2100> If we can explicitly tell them not to, then I suppose we can live with it - if, of course, we get the proper fix
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: awesome, that's great news :)
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: what do you mean exactly?
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: also, another important question: would we be able to get the fix this week still, at least as a distro-patch or something?
<alexabreu> sil2100, I'll rebuild the silo w/o the AP test fix branch to land the others that are more urgent
<alexabreu> sil2100, (about silo 23)
<chrisccoulson> sil2100, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/1.6/+bug/1439829/comments/6
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<pmcgowan> chrisccoulson, so we need 1.7
<sil2100> alexabreu: wait a moment
<sil2100> alexabreu: I'll ask QA to take a quick look
<sil2100> alexabreu: ok... I see it's too late ;p
<alexabreu> sil2100, ah yeah :)
<alexabreu> sil2100, I'll do it in 2 steps
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: thanks, when is the earliest we can get oxide 1.7?
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: since this bug might actually block our OTA-3 update and similar, we would actually need a fix (or even a workaround, anything!) ASAP
<chrisccoulson> sil2100, 1.7 is not ready for OTA. That's bleeding edge stuff
<sil2100> Ouch
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: can you join pmcgowan's hangout?
<sil2100> I'll be there in a minute
<sil2100> We're saved \o/
<alexabreu> sil2100, you can land silo 23
<bfiller> jibel: will QA have time today to test some of the silos that are ready? there are bunch in the queue
<jibel> bfiller, yes we'll find some time.
<bfiller> jibel: great, thanks. wrapping up our sprint this week and hoping to land some of these
<sil2100> alexabreu: o/
<sil2100> alexabreu: hmm, did you reconfigure?
<alexabreu> sil2100, no just rebuild, dont think I needed to reconfigure do I?
<sil2100> alexabreu: yeah, removal of an MP needs a reconfigure - let me do it, I think a no-op build should be enoohg
<sil2100> On it now
<jibel> sil2100, for info bug 1442156
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1442156 could not be found
<sil2100> jibel: private bug?
<jibel> sil2100, yes
<alexabreu> sil2100, sil2100 thx
<alexabreu> sil2100, do I need to re +1 silo 23?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-html5-theme/add-docs-package/+merge/255279 needs approval ;)
<mhall119> alexabreu: ^^
<mhall119> is that branch still the one we want, or did you and dholbach replace it?
<rvr> popey: The reminders app update had lots of strings.
<alexabreu> mhall119, still the one we want
<popey> rvr: yeah, we left it for a few days for the translators to do their stuff
<alexabreu> sil2100, +1'd it
<popey> rvr: which is why I didn't ask for QA last week
<rvr> popey: I translated it to Spanish
<popey> rvr: awesome, I wanted QA to approve it (but om26er found a couple of bugs) and then I'd re-submit with only language updates
<popey> and put that in the store
<rvr> popey: The one that comes in the RTM image, is not public yet?
<kgunn> sil2100: hey, quick one...on this bug, i linked to your infamous "commit" report...did i match it up correctly ?
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1441822
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1441822 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 consuming excessive cpu in a preview page" [High,New]
<sil2100> kgunn: hey! Looks to be the right thing - why is it infamous?! ;p
<popey> rvr: we haven't updated the one in RTM recently
<popey> rvr: thats why I submitted to QA
<sil2100> Well, some info might me missing from it as it takes the data from the spreadsheet
<kgunn> sil2100: cause it's use to go spank people that released stuff that resulted in a bug for me :D
<sil2100> hah!
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> But yeah, that's the commitlog for #125, and since it seems it's broken with that image, I guess we can narrow down the source now
<rvr> popey: I got the local/Evernote login dialog in English at start, that I didn't see before.
<popey> rvr: what version of reminders you using?
<rvr> popey: I'm regression testing image 266
<rvr> Let me check
<popey> rvr: the latest reminders isnt in that image
<popey> rvr: r400 is what we wanted to go in, but it failed
<rvr> com.ubuntu.reminders	0.5.380
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: if you could give me and pmcgowan a poke once the oxide is ready in a PPA then it would be awesome
<sil2100> alexabreu: publishing then
<alexabreu> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> alexabreu: grrr, need to rebuild again, changelog wrong, doing that now ;/
<dbarth> hey trainguards; i'm getting jenkins build issues due to a gpg signature error in silo 28
<dbarth> is there an outage somewhere?
<om26er> Kaleo, ping
<om26er> Kaleo, silo15 fails testing, see comment here: https://trello.com/c/JACWoVDb/1349-ubuntu-landing-015-qtubuntu-camera-bfiller-kaleo
<sil2100> dbarth: let me take a look
<dbarth> sil2100: ah no, that worked for armhf, i386, etc.
<dbarth> sil2100: but not for some 64-bit platforms now
<sil2100> dbarth: hm, this CI Train error might be a bug anyway
<dbarth> sil2100: can i land the silo as-is (once tested) or will that take a rebuild for the error platforms?
<sil2100> dbarth: I think we need the platforms rebuilt somehow, since if CI Train tracks those then it means they're in the archive
<dbarth> the merge proposals block another one for a tst library down the line
<dbarth> hmm, ok
<sil2100> dbarth: we'd have to ask an archive admin to remove them if those platforms are to be dropped
<sil2100> Which is possible, but I guess we would have to have good argumentation for that :)
<dbarth> sil2100: and can i retrigger the build directly in the ppa for the failed arches?
<sil2100> dbarth: I'll do it, the code for this is still not deployed :)
<dbarth> hmm, at leat i cannot; no button for me
<dbarth> ah!
<dbarth> sil2100: cool, thanks
<Kaleo> om26er, you're switching the camera while it's focusing?
<sil2100> dbarth: re-triggered
<Kaleo> om26er, and it was not happening before?
<Kaleo> om26er, (that's on BQ?)
<om26er> Kaleo, it happens during focus, yes. But I also see a hang if I wait for it to focus
<om26er> Kaleo, yes krillin
<om26er> I reverted back the package and it was not happening, re-installed the silo and issue is back.
<Kaleo> om26er, focus, wait 10 seconds, switch camera, still broken?
<om26er> Kaleo, hmm, seems it happens when I try to switch while its focusing
<Kaleo> om26er, right
<Kaleo> om26er, taking a look
<dholbach> alexabreu, sil2100: I don't have that much experience with the silo process and everything, but http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/ says "Can't publish: Packaging changes need manual ACKing." for silo23
<dholbach> who can approve it?
<alexabreu> dholbach, sil2100 ...
<sil2100> On it
<sil2100> Sorry, meetings ;/
<sil2100> dholbach: you're a core-dev, right?
<dholbach> yes
<sil2100> dholbach: ok, so I suppose you signed off both, let me publish then
<dholbach> thanks a lot sil2100
<sil2100> bfiller: I noticed one of the dialer-app tests got disabled in the silo 14 landing - is that correct?
<sil2100> bfiller: I'm a bit worried that there's a lot of things that are not mentioned in the changelog
<bfiller> sil2100: it's a new test that was written and that is not working yet
<bfiller> sil2100: we wanted to leave it in the MR even though it's not ready yet
<bfiller> sil2100: the MR fixes the bug mentioned only, and adds test infrasturcutre
<sil2100> bfiller: ah, ok, now all those deps make sense
<sil2100> So they're not really used yet, right?
<bfiller> sil2100: if all the tests are disabled then no they are not used yet, salem_ are all the tests disabled on the branch or just some?
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, I'll approve this anyway, but please try making sure next time (when the tests are enabled) the dep-additions are mentioned
<dholbach> sil2100, maybe it's documented somewhere, but ... what is the abyss in the silo context? :)
<bfiller> sil2100: ok, thanks
<sil2100> dholbach: hah ;)
<sil2100> dholbach: that means it's published, but didn't pop up in the -proposed pocket yet
<sil2100> It's a good state
<sil2100> It's just in transit
<dholbach> ok
<alexabreu> dholbach, you are too eager ;)
<dholbach> I guess that's because the -doc packages are in binNEW?
<dholbach> alexabreu, the API website deployment is sort of blocked on this
<sil2100> Oh! WAIT, crap
<sil2100> DAMN
<sil2100> Archive admins will be mad at me...
<sil2100> Because it was an upload from you dholbach, I didn't actually check the packaging diff, and I was supposed to first ask for an ACK from archive admins
<sil2100> Oooh boy, I'll get beaten for it
<sil2100> Oh well
<ogra_> sil2100, now all beer for infinity might be on you during the sprint ...
<dholbach> probably not... it's just an added -doc package - we need it to populate developer.ubuntu.com/api
<sil2100> slangasek, infinity: hey guys, I made a big no no
<sil2100> slangasek, infinity: I mean, I published dholbach silo that adds a new bin package without first approving it with an AA
<slangasek> sil2100: which package?
<sil2100> slangasek, infinity: can you take a look and do a post-publish ACK? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-023-2-publish/14/artifact/ubuntu-html5-theme_packaging_changes.diff <-
<sil2100> slangasek, infinity: sorry for that, I let my guard down since it was a core-dev upload ;)
<dholbach> sil2100, slangasek, infinity: I wasn't quite aware of the protocol - sorry about that.
<sil2100> dholbach: no worries, it's something I should do on my side ;)
<sil2100> I just missed it
<slangasek> sil2100: a *doc* package?! you fiend
<sil2100> YES
<sil2100> I can perform seppuku if you just say a word
<ogra_> didnt happen if there isnt a video !
<slangasek> sil2100, infinity: acked
<sil2100> slangasek: thanks o/
<dholbach> sil2100, I'm glad I pinged you about it again :)
<sil2100> robru: ping
<robru> sil2100: oh hey
<salem_> bfiller, all new tests are disabled
<robru> bfiller: silo 7 needs to be rebuilt due to new revisions
<om26er_> popey, Hi!
<popey> om26er_: yo!
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: ping
<om26er_> popey, calculator seems to be a totally different app, seems its missing its icon
<popey> it is a totally different app :)
<popey> icon is known.
<om26er_> popey, so what kind of testing is needed for it ? do you want to land that in vivid image ?
<popey> om26er_: see the etherpad link?
<popey> om26er_: it could be tested on rtm or vivid
<popey> http://pad.ubuntu.com/CalculatorAppManualTesting
<om26er_> popey, right, thats fine. I just want to make sure its not something thats going to land as is
<popey> om26er_: okay, thanks for checking.
<dbarth> hey sil2100; on silo 28, we just miss amd64 now
<om26er_> lool, Hi! what kind of testing does the ubuntu-touch-meta require ?
<lool> om26er_: it's noted in the spreadsheet, but essentially just confirming you can still install apps
<lool> om26er_: it's basically a forward feature to allow having 15.04 apps in the store, but right now it doesn't change anything
<lool> it's really a trivial change I'm afraid
<om26er_> lool, great, thats good to know.
<sil2100> dbarth: is it again a key-failure?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: is the spreadsheet operational to request a new silo?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: yes, currently no issues are visible, let me change the topic
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ATTENTION! Silo shortage, ubuntu-rtm landing gates closed
<oSoMoN> sil2100, cool, can I have a silo for line 57 then, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> Wait, actually we don't have enough silos I think
<om26er> popey, are the designs for the calculator approved ? well it seems not "crispy"
<popey> what does "crispy" mean? :)
<sil2100> om26er: I think design actually requested all of this
<popey> om26er: but to answer your question, we have approval from design for this release, and further design changes are yet to come.
<sil2100> It's the redesign of a redesign
<popey> yeah, they asked for this
<sil2100> ;D
<popey> no, there's more to come! :D
<sil2100> OH NO, redesign of the redesign of a redesign?
<popey> if the developers can stay motivated enough to re-re-design a freaking calculator!
<sil2100> That's incalculation
<om26er> popey, does the app come with automation, I wonder ?
<popey> eh?
<om26er> popey, calculator used to have lots of autopilot tests, can you please share the reboot branch ?
<om26er> I couldn't find it
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calculator-dev/ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot
<om26er> I wonder why would people favorite their old calculations :p
<popey> om26er: mzanetti is fixing the bug you found in reminders
<popey> om26er: but the crasher you found is not a regression, we know about that one for a while.
<popey> om26er: so once fixed, I'll resubmit (shall I just move the card back to the left lane?)
<popey> jibel said om26er might be able to fast-track the test rather than re-test everything
<mzanetti> s/crasher/freeze/
<mzanetti> hang
<popey> yeah, that
<om26er> popey, sure, he gave me a heads up in our standuo.
<rvr> popey: Music app. We have a regression test for tracks that have "Unkown" genre. I am copying albums with that, and I see nothing in the Genres section.
<rvr> Unknown
 * rvr comparing with the stable release.
<rvr> Bah, the version is the same
<popey> Not a regression :)
<rvr> popey: Did the behavior changed?
<popey> From when to when?
<rvr> From when the last time we run this regression test
<popey> thats hard for me to say because I have no idea when you last ran it.
<rvr> popey: I mean, is the expection still valid?
<popey> rvr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1396971
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1396971 in Ubuntu Music App "Tracks with no genre tag don't show at all in the Genres view" [Low,Triaged]
<popey> intentional.
<rvr> I see
<bfiller> robru: rebuilding
<Kaleo> om26er, still around?
<om26er> Kaleo, yes
<Kaleo> om26er, I pushed a fix, silo 15 is rebuilding
<Kaleo> om26er, please let me know if it fixes it for you
<charles> renatu, there were a couple of other landings in datetime this week. Silo 8's branch needs to be synced to it and I haven't gotten around to it yet
<charles> renatu, I'll do that now
<kgunn> Mirv: you around ?
<Kaleo> om26er, silo 15 is now ready with new packages including the tentative fix
<om26er> Kaleo, I already picked it from the ppa, seems to fix the issue I reported
<Kaleo> om26er, great
<Kaleo> om26er, :)
<robru> bfiller: thanks. I think the new commits are just ap tests, so just give it a quick smoke test, shouldn't need a full qa run
<bfiller> robru: ack
<popey> om26er: I've uploaded a new click for calculator to http://people.canonical.com/~alan/calculator/com.ubuntu.calculator_2.0.155_all.click - any chance you could install it and give me a +1 that the icon is fixed?
<om26er> popey, right now I am testing camera-app fix, will get back to that in a bit
<popey> om26er: ok, I've added the link to the card, and will move it as a reminder
<popey> om26er: no I won't, I don't have access to
<bfiller> robru: silo 7 is good to go
<robru> bfiller: great thanks
<robru> lool: looks like your u-t-m conflicts with an upload ogra did direct to distro, can you coordinate with him?
<om26er> popey, icon looks good now
<popey> thanks om26er
<popey> sil2100: when are you planning to rebuild the image?
<popey> om26er: shortly I'll have a reminders click for you which fixes the issue you had with text disappearing.
<om26er> popey, sure.
<popey> pmcgowan: we've had the *new* calculator app approved by QA. Am I okay to upload to the store?
<popey> pmcgowan: It looks quite different from the existing calculator.
<popey> pmcgowan: like this.. http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-04-03-135433.png
<pmcgowan> what are the left arrow and checkmark for
<pmcgowan> popey,
<popey> backspace and square root
<pmcgowan> what happened to the clear button
<popey> long press on backspace
<pmcgowan> guess thats backspace
<pmcgowan> ok
<popey> new design from design team
<pmcgowan> looks nicer
<popey> ya, it is.
<popey> less blue :)
<pmcgowan> too much white though
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/calculator/com.ubuntu.calculator_2.0.155_all.click
<popey> if you want to play
<pmcgowan> it has a bottom edge it seems
<pmcgowan> maybe we should run it by joe
<popey> yes
<popey> want me to mail him?
<pmcgowan> yes please
<popey> It would be unfortunate for him to bounce it given we've been through this with design.
<pmcgowan> popey, I am sure he will approve but feel better asking
<popey> ok
<pmcgowan> in case design never shared
<popey> will mail now
<robru> wow, two free silos, I think that's a record high for this week. anybody around to use one?
<jgdx> bfiller, good test on silo 6.
<bfiller> jgdx: great, thanks
<popey> om26er: added a new reminders click which fixes the issue you found, if you could re-test that and let me know that would be _awesome_
<jgdx> bfiller, should be noted that I saw 14GB, which is not 16GB, but far from ~2GB.
<pmcgowan> popey, sounds like joe is +1
<popey> excellent
<popey> pmcgowan: do you know when we plan to spin a new image?
<popey> (not entirely related to the upload)
<pmcgowan> popey, any min, as soon as oxide is built
<popey> ok
<sil2100> I see oxide armhf still building
<sil2100> Will probably take 2 more hours
<sil2100> cwayne_: did you publish the new custom? :)
<cwayne_> sil2100, yep :)
<alesage> sil2100, would you ping me and/or ToyKeeper when the new oxide is available?
<ToyKeeper> Yes, please.  :)
<ToyKeeper> I get distracted too easily to poll for updates.
<sil2100> Looking
<sil2100> It's almost done
<sil2100> The armhf binaries are still pending publication
<sil2100> Once that's done, I'll copy them over to a silo PPA and try to publish
<alesage> ok thx sil2100
<sil2100> brb in around ~20 mins, it should be available by then I suppose
<alesage> sil2100, ack thx
<sil2100> Ok, packages copied to the silo PPA
<sil2100> Now a watch only build, publish, wait for migration and I kick a new image
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ^
<sil2100> It's late here, but I'll be around to do all those
<sil2100> The train's taking its sweet time
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Is anything needed for rtm-000 aside from the silo's PPA?  (rtm krillin 267 + ppa)
<ToyKeeper> Er, rtm krillin 268 it seems?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: no :)
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: but as per what me and jibel agreed - no need to sign-off the silo itself, I'll publish it straight away and then oxide will be tested in the new image
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: what you could do in the meantime I guess is checking if it's not badly broken
<sil2100> Like, install silo 000 and see if browser works
<sil2100> Not sure if it makes sense to test more, I'll publish it instantly
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Okay, fair enough.  Do you know if the fix for bug 1442156 (today scope, location) will be in that image too?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1442156 could not be found
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: from what I know it's already published, cwayne_ included those in the custom tarball that has been uploaded
<ToyKeeper> Okay, so that was in 268, and the oxide fix will be in 269?
<ToyKeeper> I just want to make sure I'm testing the right bits.
<cwayne_> righto, i've pushed
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: yes :)
<sil2100> Ok, oxide published, let's wait for it to migrate
<sil2100> I'll kick a new build then, imgbot will be your guide
<sil2100> It should migrate with the next run
<sil2100> Ok, it's in now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-10
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: the image is now building, the imgbot should pick it up soon
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ^ new promotion candidate is building
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 269 building (started: 20150410-00:05) ===
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: so, once #269 finishes building, do you know if jibel wanted to have sanity tests ran on it? I suppose so, right?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: so sanity + oxide testing would need to be done
<sil2100> ...and the custom tarball bits as well
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Yes, that's the plan.  :)
<ToyKeeper> Sanity, two bug fixes, anything else related to the changes.
<sil2100> Excellent
<sil2100> Thanks for picking this up :)
<sil2100> Time for me to finally go to sleep
<sil2100> o/
<lool> robru: I've merged and uploaded
<robru> lool: k, just click build on the silo then. And do whatever testing is appropriate
<lool> robru: it's waiting for approval in queue now; I guess you can kill the silo
<lool> robru: sorry, I've uploaded to *distro*
<lool> not to silo
<robru> lool: oh, even better, thanks ;-)
<robru> elopio: no qa for autopilot?
<veebers> robru: elopio: we did the qa with a couple of gatekeeper job runs
<robru> veebers: oh, is not marked as approved by qa
<robru> veebers: I'll publish if you say it's good though
<veebers> robru: please (both elopio and myself are QA and we approve ^_^)
<robru> veebers: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry i forgot elopio /is/ qa ;-)
<robru> Publishing
<robru> Wow, four free silos, anybody want one?
<veebers> robru: nw
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 269 DONE (finished: 20150410-01:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/269.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> Woot, there it is.  :)
<imgbot> === IMAGE 167 building (started: 20150410-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 167 DONE (finished: 20150410-03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/167.changes ===
<Mirv> kgunn: only now
<Mirv> Trevinho: there seems to be a new superseding MP now so probably no need for an action from me. note that I just reflected the fact that the landing was stated to be canceled in the landing spreadsheet, so you'd probably need to ping ted_g again to land it
<dbarth> good morning
<dbarth> trainguards, i'm looking for help respinning an amd64 build associated with silo 28
<dbarth> there were temp build issues still yesterday, and that's all it takes to finish get this silo ready (all other arches packaged fine in the end)
<Mirv> dbarth: do you mean ppc64el?
<Mirv> that's all I can see having failed https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-028/+packages
<Mirv> I kicked a rebuild of that if that failing test is flaky
<dbarth> Mirv: ah yes, now that's ppc64
<dbarth> thanks
<Mirv> dbarth_: hey, you shouldn't have kicked a new build, now there's again a flaky build. please just let's retry in the PPA until they build, and at that point run watch_only instead of rebuilding the others... ppc64el _was_ ok :)
<popey> jibel: could you please move this card back to 'needs qa sign off'? https://trello.com/c/DUeVwfPn/1321-ubuntu-rtm-reminders-app-popey
<oSoMoN> trainguards: good morning! can I have a silo for line 57, please?
<jibel> popey, new card added
<popey> magic, thanks
<Mirv> oSoMoN: there you go, Mr. Bond.
<dbarth_> Mirv: i didn't restart a build; i precisely asked to have it rebuilt at the ppa level; that's why i was confused to see amd64 vs ppc64 now failing
<dbarth_> fingers crossed
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks :)
<Mirv> dbarth_: the "rebuild" means "rebuild all archs", while what I was doing is "rebuild 1 arch". so since you rebuilt all archs with a new upload, now it happened that ppc64el succeeded and amd64 failed. what I mean that I manually restart single arch builds until it works and then we'd run watch_only build.
<Mirv> dbarth_: for a moment though the ppc64el had succeeded before you restarted all archs and then amd64 failed
<Mirv> I'm kicking now a fourth amd64 rebuild
<Mirv> it has failed a couple of times already
<dbarth_> ok
<Mirv> dbarth_: oh, now you reuploaded one more :)
<Mirv> but the amd64 was still failing so it doesn't matter
<Mirv> dbarth_: now it failed on 3 archs instead of 1 :( please just don't press any buttons so I can try to rebuild them and run the build job with watch_only for you when it's ready
<jibel> davmor2, I confirm that after upgrading to 269 the hint screen is displayed on the today scope, can you confirm it?
<Mirv> chrisccoulson: re: Oxide - there are different options for rtm and one will be selecter later doay. can you think if anything would need a pre-build in anticipation that it'd be selected? I mean, to save 5h+ build time when the decision is actually made.
<Mirv> hmm, lots of typos. s/selecter/selected/, /doay/today/
<dbarth_> Mirv: i'm playing hands off now
<dbarth_> Mirv: but seriously there's something odd, cause i was not pushing buttons there; a ghost, or a script going crazy?
<Mirv> dbarth_: oh! it's mardy!
<Mirv> mardy: stop doing that! :D
<Mirv> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-028-1-build/52/
<Mirv> dbarth_: I just assumed it was you :)
<Mirv> a ghost called mardy
<mardy> Mirv: ah, sorry!
<mardy> Mirv: OK, I won't touch any buttons :-)
<Mirv> that's fun, all the miscommunication because of a wrong assumption :)
<dbarth_> gosh
<dbarth_> mardy: hey i told you i was on it ;)
<dbarth_> Mirv: while we're at it, silo 23 landed but the branches are not merged yet
<dbarth_> jibel: hi; i have silo 17 marked for a qa handoff, but it doesn't show up on the signoff dashboard
<dbarth_> jibel: is that manual? can i do something to accellerate?
<Mirv> dbarth_: ok there's a autopkgtest problem, I try kicking it
<Mirv> dbarth_: that is, it's still in proposed pocket
<jibel> dbarth_, more coffee maybe, created an hour ago https://trello.com/c/6g6zflrH/1365-ubuntu-landing-017-ubuntu-html5-theme-webbrowser-app-dbarth-alex-abreu
<sil2100> jibel: how's 269 going?
<Mirv> dbarth_: mardy ^ done
<mardy> Mirv: \o/ thanks! :-)
<davmor2> sil2100: it broke hard
<dbarth_> \o/
<sil2100> davmor2: really?
<sil2100> davmor2: what's broken? We need a respin?
<sil2100> oxide is busted? Do we have anyone working on it? This will delay everything I suppose, 1.6 was our only option - besides reverting to 1.2
<ogra_> sil2100, oxide isnt usable
<ogra_> non mobile websites make it crash hard if you zoom
<sil2100> Damn
<davmor2> sil2100: browser is fully zoomed in on desktop sites and you can't zoom out, also jibel hit an issue with upgrade that I'm failing to confirm currently
<davmor2> ogra_: you can't zoom
<ogra_> thats what i said
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> jibel, ogra_, davmor2: should we try an oxide revert to 1.2 then? Or is chrisccoulson looking into fixing this?
<ogra_> sil2100, not sure ...
<rvr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1442458
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1442458 in Oxide 1.6 "browser can't zoom out to show full page in rtm krillin 269" [High,Triaged]
<ogra_> (i'm nozt sure chrisccoulson has been contacted yet)
<davmor2> sil2100: currently we figure it is not a decision for us to make
<rvr> ogra_: He commented
<ogra_> yup, i see that
<rvr> on that bug some minutes ago
<ogra_> didnt know about that bug :)
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: hey, is there anything we can do to get this working then?
<ogra_> wait for 1.7 ?
<sil2100> To make any serious decisions like these we would need pmcgowan around
<chrisccoulson> I'm working on it, but I need to wait for my local arm tree to build
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: thanks, keep us updated :)
 * sil2100 continues his errands
<jibel> sil2100, it means that 1.6 has not been well tested and is not ready for release even if this bug is fixed there are probably  others. I wouldn't land it in vivid in this state and certainly not in RTM. That's a discussion we must have with pmcgowan
<pmcgowan> chrisccoulson, do we have a way to patch 1.5.5?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, morning
<pmcgowan> biab
<ogra_> http://i.imgur.com/xq472i3.png i wonder if can make it survive 8 days :)
<Mirv> dbarth_: you probably noticed but 023 finalized migration ie. that rekicked autopkgtest worked
<dbarth_> Mirv: ah, splendid!
<dbarth_> Mirv: if we had a test branch to that difficult silo from this morning, the reconfig won't invalidate the signon package, will it?
<dbarth_> the additional branch has tests that can help validate the rest of the silo in particular
<Mirv> dbarth_: yes, reconfig is fine, just always write the package name to the packages field when running build
<dbarth_> Mirv: ok; ready for a reconfig of silo 28 with that additional branch
<dbarth_> Mirv: i'll just rebuild that extra one
<Mirv> dbarth_: reconfig done, so run build for uoa-integration-tests
<Kaleo> brendand, hey sir, does https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1411782 still occur for you?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1411782 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "Camera app crashes if unfocused while loading" [High,New]
<brendand> Kaleo, haven't tried in a long time
<brendand> Kaleo, i'll check in a minute
<Kaleo> brendand, thanks
<rvr> popey: reminders-app displays fine the one-line note
<popey> thanks rvr
<popey> is that a +1 for upload?
<rvr> popey: Can you update the translation?
<popey> i can
<popey> r407 will have es, fa, nl and sl updates
<rvr> Cool!
<popey> do you want to test that?
<popey> to confirm?
<rvr> popey: Yeah
<popey> ok, one mo
<popey> rvr: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/reminders/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.407_armhf.click
<rvr> That was quick!
<rvr> Downloading
<brendand> Kaleo, i guess it's gone now
<Kaleo> brendand, wonderful :) I think a fix of mine did the trick
<sil2100> pmcgowan, jibel: I guess besides distro-patching 1.5 with the fix we only have the option of reverting back to 1.2
<pmcgowan> mterry, has a branch we can use
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ^^
<pmcgowan> we need chrisccoulson I think to bless and build?
<sil2100> A branch for oxide?
<mterry> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> mterry: is it a branch for 1.5.5? Or fo 1.6.2?
<mterry> sil2100, but these oxide branches don't have debian/ in them?
<mterry> sil2100, for lp:oxide/1.5
<mterry>  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/oxide/mirserver-1.5/+merge/255819
<sil2100> Damn, we'll have to mangle the version then
<sil2100> Yesterday's decisions were very risky and troublesome if things go wrong
<sil2100> And they went wrong
<sil2100> So now we'll have to release a 1.6.5.is.1.5.5 version or similar for ubuntu-rtm ;/
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: ^
<lool> sil2100: heya, is there a way to request a rebuild of a branch (no new merge proposal) into vivid?
<lool> or should I create a dumb empty one?
<sil2100> lool: the best way is to do an empty merge
<lool> sil2100: ok thanks
<lool> sil2100: oh actually sorry, I see I can do a sync; I somehow thought the rtm version was smaller but it' shigher
<rvr> popey: http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/reminders-app-evernote.png
<rvr> popey: I see nothing to translate in Launchpad
<popey> mzanetti: ^
<popey> rvr: can you file a bug pls?
<rvr> popey: Yup
<mzanetti> thanks
<rvr> popey: mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1442614
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1442614 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Evernote sync startup dialog not fully localized" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks rvr
<mzanetti> thanks rvr
<rvr> mzanetti vs mzanetti!
<popey> \o/
<popey> NOBODY WINS!
<mzanetti> ?
<rvr> mzanetti: Hurry up, you must destroy the bugs before they enter the distro!
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> rvr, good thing reminders doesn't enter the distro, just the app store :D
<mzanetti> and then the bugs are at least confined
<rvr> mzanetti: Just kidding
<rvr> mzanetti: I loved Machines vs Machines :)
<mzanetti> nice to hear :)
<rvr> Are you planning any other game?
<mzanetti> rvr, definitely not one that requires sooo much efforts
<mzanetti> took me almost a year to get m-vs-m done
<mzanetti> and I didn't paint any graphics... mivoligo's time needs to be added on top
<davmor2> rvr: read mzanetti guide to adding more levels :)
<sil2100> Machines vs Machines was the game that made my girlfriend like Ubuntu Touch
<mzanetti> hah
<cwayne_> sil2100, mine was dropping letters :)
<davmor2> mzanetti: that's it, it's GirlFriend Friendly you can't leave it there ;)
<mzanetti> too bad dropping letters only works in english
<davmor2> sil2100: see if she likes uu then you really can pick on mzanetti to make more ;)
<kenvandine> mzanetti, hopefully you could create something cool more easily now if you used bacon2d, instead of rolling your own :)
<kenvandine> i'd love to see another game from mzanetti!
<mzanetti> we'll see... I did have a play with bacon2d but I found it somewhat limiting. it works great for some simple things, but if you need something that's not supporte ootb, it gets a pain to get it done
<kenvandine> mzanetti, yeah, depends on what you're looking for
<mzanetti> maybe I just used it wrong
<kenvandine> we need some more behaviors for sure
<kenvandine> i'd love to hear what you were trying to do
<kenvandine> that'd be better for #bacon2d though :)
<chrisccoulson> pmcgowan, mterry, sil2100, the change in https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/oxide/mirserver-1.5/+merge/255819 is not right for 1.5
<mterry> chrisccoulson, yeah I remember you saying there was a complication, but I couldn't find it in an email
<chrisccoulson> the right fix for 1.5 (as is in 1.6) is to disable GPU access entirely when the platform is mirserver
<mterry> chrisccoulson, is that hard/
<pmcgowan> which is  the same as what we had in 1.2?
<mterry> ?
<chrisccoulson> pmcgowan, I don't understand why people keep mentioning 1.2. 1.2 is ancient, and has the same issue as 1.5 (unrecognized platforms result in us turning on the osmesa backend in Chromium)
<chrisccoulson> This hasn't changed
<chrisccoulson> I'm pretty sure the browser won't even run with 1.2 anymore
<pmcgowan> chrisccoulson, I was assuming that this crash did not occur and we could see the terms page from the wizard
<pmcgowan> to be clear we dont want 1.2, just trying to understand when the issue appeared and safest fix
<mterry> chrisccoulson, yeah I am also confused on when this bug appeared.  terms & conditions used to work
<mterry> but that's not super relevant rightnow
<mterry> chrisccoulson, is it difficult to disable GPU access entirely in mirserver mode?
<chrisccoulson> mterry, this is the one that fixes it, although it wasn't the original intention of the change http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/1.6/revision/944
<pmcgowan> chrisccoulson, mterry we need to decide if putting those changes into 1.5.5 is a better plan than fixing and testing 1.6
<chrisccoulson> well, 1.6 is fixed already ;)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, did you see that there were some regressions found in 1.6?  Do you know how easy those might be to fix / how risky the 1.6 landing is?
<chrisccoulson> mterry, I've only been made aware of 1 regression, which I've fixed already
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: how well tested is 1.6 then?
<sil2100> Since we already have it in rtm and it might be easiest to just get the fixes in and roll with it, but we need to be sure that it has no risk involved
<sil2100> Because 14.09 is essentially what the phone users get
 * sil2100 thought that releases like these are well tested anyway
<dbarth_> hmm, apparently, there is another build issue getting the source tarball in that famous silo 28
<chrisccoulson> sil2100, well, I mostly test what I work on in trunk (which is currently 1.7). But this was trunk until 11th March, and has only had changes that fix high severity issues since (basically http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/1.6/revision/1017, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/1.6/revision/1021, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/1.6/revision/1022, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxid
<chrisccoulson> e-developers/oxide/1.6/revision/1024, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/1.6/revision/1025)
<pmcgowan> chrisccoulson, do you have a new build with your fix coming then?
<chrisccoulson> pmcgowan, yeah. It takes a little while to create the tarball though :)
<sil2100> ;)
<chrisccoulson> I've stopped everything else so my machine can go as quick as it can
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<sil2100> Greatly appreciated
 * sil2100 off again
<mardy> Mirv: gpg error again: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-028-1-build/55/console
<ted> trainguards, could I get silos for lines 63 and 64 please?
<Mirv> ted: all full, but I just published one so robert should be able to assign you at least one later
<kenvandine> sil2100, i need up upload a fix for syncevolution for silo 30, which is just a dput
<kenvandine> the previous upload never got published
<kenvandine> so i don't want to bump the revision, since it never made it to vivid
<kenvandine> sil2100, i tried just deleting the current package from the PPA, but of course it still rejects it because it knows that version was uploaded to it before
<kenvandine> sil2100, if i delete the silo and create a new one, would it let me upload the same  version with different contents?
<Mirv> kenvandine: the only possibility is to trick by assigning another silo and uploading there, then cleaning the old one. robru should be able to help with that too when 006 is available and then ted would get 030
<cyphermox> psivaa_: can you please check why it seems the installer / vm isn't ever starting lately for the Smoke Testing vivid-desktop-amd64-smoke-default job?
<Mirv> the same silo can't be reused no matter what
<robru> kenvandine: in theory, yeah, except there are no free silos, so if you free and reassign you'll just get the same ppa back again
<kenvandine> oh... no free silos :/
<kenvandine> robru, can i get dibs on silo 6 then?  since i'll be giving up silo 30?
<robru> kenvandine: I blame SRUs, of which there are 4, and two of them have just been sitting for a month
<robru> kenvandine: sure
<kenvandine> robru, it's line 40 on the spreadsheet, syncevolution
<psivaa_> cyphermox: I'm about to finish in a few minutes, would you mind cihelp for this please?
<kenvandine> robru, will you assign that when it's available?
<robru> kenvandine: sure
<kenvandine> robru, thx!
<kenvandine> renatu, ^^
<robru> kenvandine: you're welcome. should I free 30 then?
<cyphermox> cihelp: could someone please check why it seems the installer / vm isn't ever starting lately for the Smoke Testing vivid-desktop-amd64-smoke-default job?
<kenvandine> renatu, i'll upload that once robru does his thing :)
<kenvandine> robru, you can
<robru> k
<kenvandine> as long as we'll get 6 :)
 * Mirv sees robru, goes back to living room mode
<robru> ted: one silo freed up, do you have a preference for which landing you want to do first?
<robru> Mirv: morning ;-)
<renatu> kenvandine, thanks
<Mirv> robru: morning!
<bregma> trainguards, could I get a reconfigure for line 54 (silo ubuntu/landing-014) please?
<robru> bregma: on it
<robru> Mirv: can I free 18? we're really tight
<robru> dbarth: alex_abreu: what's the deal with webbrowser-app in silos 3 and 22? they're dirty and then you have another one in 17 that's awaiting qa. can you combine those? or can I just free 3 and 22 for now since other people are waiting for silos?
<alex_abreu> robru, I'll rebuild silo 3 (it is a testing silo pending review), same for silo 22
<alex_abreu> robru, we cannot combine them
<robru> alex_abreu: you read my mind,ok ;-)
<robru> stupid 29 free rtm silos. useless!
<robru> boiko: poke about messaging-app in silo 29. are you using that? can I free it? we've run out
<ted> robru, The UAL one. The other is more to tide us over until W opens.
<robru> ted: heh, ok. with the crazy silo crunch we have right now I don't think I can justify assigning any silos for W. you got UAL in silo 30 for now
<ted> robru, Hmm, okay. Is there a way to add silos? In general, we just need a place to collaborate.
<boiko> robru: sorry, I was out for lunch, so, I am finishing testing it
 * ogra_ always thought we couldnt use a new distro in LP until it has the actual name set up 
<boiko> robru: you can free silo 21 though, we can get it later to continue testing, that's fine
<ogra_> did that change ?
<robru> ogra_: no I think these W silos are just building in vivid for early testing before rebuilding for W later
<robru> boiko: thanks
<ogra_> ah
<ted> Yeah, that was the goal. It's a feature, so it isn't for vivid.
<robru> kenvandine: ok you got silo 21 for syncevolution
<kenvandine> robru, thx!
<robru> kenvandine: you're welcome
<boiko> robru: I assume om26er is finishing his tests on silo 009 too, so that one is likely to be available if he is happy about it
<robru> boiko: great
<kenvandine> bfiller, renatu: i uploaded syncevolution to silo 21 and kicked off a watch only build job
<psivaa_> cyphermox: just had a brief look at the installation, there seems to be an issue during the installation. Stuck at 'Reticulating splines' stage. I do not have more logs/ information on this. sorry
<psivaa_> i really need to go now
<robru> bregma: ping
<bregma> ungh?
<robru> bregma: hey, regarding your two trusty SRUs, I see they're both in proposed. is it ok with you if I free those silos? the packages won't be lost from trusty-proposed, it just means you'll have to manually merge your trusty branches later when the SRUs complete. it's just that we're super-crunched for silos right now and these are the two oldest ones.
<bregma> is the list of MPs saved in the spreadsheet sdomewhere so I can consult it for manual merge?
<robru> bregma: yeah, but even better, the train has pre-merged them for you (also with the debian changelog entry you need) so it's really just one branch you need to push at the end. I can email you the branch locations
<bregma> mo better even
<robru> bregma: sweet, thanks
<bregma> OK, I'm hip wid that
<josepht> cyphermox: I'm in a meeting now, but I'll look into it.
<robru> bregma: ok, email sent! freeing silos! thanks again ;-)
<robru> ralsina: lool: are either of you actually around to use a silo if I give you one?
<ralsina> robru: yes
<robru> ralsina: sweet, one sec
<robru> ralsina: alright you got silo 2
<ralsina> awesome, thx
<robru> you're welcome
<bfiller> kenvandine: thanks
<robru> jgdx: what's the deal with those two spreadsheet rows you have? do you need a silo?
<jgdx> robru, yea
<robru> jgdx: why are there two rows? can you combine them into one?
<jgdx> robru, one sec
<jgdx> kenvandine, what do you think about combining rows 32, 31?
<jgdx> seb128, you still around?
<robru> jgdx: thanks. partly we're short on silos so it's hard to justify assigning two silos, partly it's difficult to coordinate two conflicting silos for the same package like that
<jgdx> robru, rog
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> jgdx, that's fine
<jgdx> robru, updated, one silo.
<robru> jgdx: thanks
<jgdx> thank you
<robru> jgdx: ok, you got silo 6. you're welcome!
<jgdx> robru, thank you sir
<seb128> jgdx, not really no, why?
<robru> jgdx: you're welcome
<jgdx> seb128, wondering if you're okay with me squeezing battery refresh and bluetooth null device branches into a silo with other uss fixes
<jgdx> but let's try it
<kenvandine> serious silo shortage
<seb128> jgdx, yeah, sure
<sil2100> pmcgowan, chrisccoulson, jibel: what's the current status?
<sil2100> I just got back, had a really tiring ride home
<robru> jgdx: you have to click build on silo 6 ;-)
<jibel> sil2100, 3 online account tests left on the regression test plan of 269, test plans of webbrowser and webcontainer fully passed with oxide 1.6 excepted the known 'zoom out' issue, test plan of webapps in progress, url with intent doesn't work with google maps, alex_abreu is trying to reproduce apparently. You can track the progress on the qa board
<jibel> sil2100, now waiting for 270 to re-run the sanity testsuite
<jibel> sil2100, 270 = 269 + zoom fix
<alex_abreu> jibel, yes it does work (gmaps), the thing is that the test case is not valid anymore, gmaps has changed the content of the served website (there are no more intent:// url)
<alex_abreu> jibel, welcome to webapps :)
<jibel> alex_abreu, nice, thanks.
<jibel> sil2100, ^ everything appears copacetic
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Is the new oxide with the zoom fix still building?
<jibel> chrisccoulson, ^
<sil2100> Ok, I see armhf still building
<sil2100> Might take another 2-3 hours
<sil2100> heh...
<sil2100> jibel: anyway, good work! I guess we should be indeed good once this one lands :)
<jibel> started 3h ago + 2h to build an image, it'll be 1:00AM my time
<popey> uh.
<popey> cihelp: can someone validate something in jenkins please? I uploaded calculator reboot to the store, and have a horrid feeling it will break the automated testing dashboard because it's not /trunk.
<cyphermox> psivaa-afk: josepht: ubiquity itself has no splines that require reticulation, that must be something introduced by utah.
<jgdx> robru, done! (silo 6 is building)
<robru> cyphermox: stop playing SimCity2000
<robru> jgdx: thanks
<cyphermox> robru: tell that to whomever bzr blames for that template.
<cyphermox> :)
<robru> cyphermox: lol
<cyphermox> it's the message it shows for success_command; so I'm guessing some late installation scripts for utah are borked.
<josepht> popey: it will pull the tests in the click manifest
<Mirv> robru: hey. yes we don't need to test 018 more at the moment so feel free to clean it. the unity8 hang one. also, I could fix the version bloat in another silo.
<Mirv> also, good night.
<robru> Mirv: night, thanks
<cwayne> davmor2, yo
 * davmor2 logs off quickly in the hope that nobody thinks he is about still
<davmor2> cwayne: what's up bud
<cwayne> davmor2, just curious if there was an update on what's goin on with oxide and the ota3 image
<davmor2> cwayne: still building as far as I know.  I think it will be monday now
<cwayne> davmor2, ack.  i'm gonna prepare a custom tar with the caught up clicks from the store just in case you guys want it
<cwayne> sound alright?
<davmor2> cwayne: cool
<cwayne> davmor2, cool beans, I'll send ya out an email when it's ready
<cwayne> i'll be off monday but lets be honest I'll be around to push if decided :)
<davmor2> cwayne: you are always around ;)  Always!!!!! :D
<cwayne> :P
<davmor2> cwayne: is it a case of pinging on telegram monday?
<cwayne> davmor2, probably yeah
<chrisccoulson> sil2100, sorry, I went for dinner
<chrisccoulson> were any other issues found with the initial build?
<ralsina> robru: looks like row 50 in the spreadsheet is very optimistic: it said "can publish" when I went to mark it as tested :-)
<robru> ralsina: yeah so for some reason it's not marked as requiring qa
<ralsina> robru: np, I'll just leave it there for QA to pickup, have a nice weekend!
<pmcgowan> sil2100, chrisccoulson  oxide is done
<robru> cihelp http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/BootTest/job/vivid-boottest-messaging-app/6/ this looks transient, can somebody retry it for me? I don't have permission, thanks
<fginther> popey, I took a closer look at the calculator/reboot problem you mentioned. If you can upload a new click from http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calculator-app-reboot-click/109/, I think it should just work
<fginther> popey, the branch name wasn't getting set via the cmake variables, it is now.
<popey> fginther: r156?
<josepht> robru: done
<robru> josepht: thanks!
<josepht> robru: np
<fginther> popey, yes, com.ubuntu.calculator_2.0.156_all.click built by build #109 has the proper branch name
<popey> ok
<fginther> popey, that was the latest revno
<pmcgowan> robru, do you know if sil2100 was going to grab that new oxide and kick a build?
<robru> josepht: hmmm, looks like it got the same failure again, thoughts?
<robru> pmcgowan: not sure, he didn't say. it's quite late for him now...
<pmcgowan> robru, ok
<fginther> popey, but I see that lp:ubuntu-calculator-app is also aliased to the reboot branch now. That should also work
<robru> pmcgowan: seems like a logical course of action though... want me to do it?
<popey> fginther: so, leave it and don't upload, or upload? :)
<fginther> popey, one second. Let me triple check :-)
<popey> :)
<pmcgowan> robru, yeah, you know where the oxide is
<pmcgowan> ?
<robru> pmcgowan: heh, no.
<robru> chrisccoulson: what ppa was oxide building in?
<pmcgowan> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<robru> oh
<robru> chrisccoulson: nm
<robru> pmcgowan: thanks
<pmcgowan> ty
<robru> pmcgowan: and you want that published to rtm?
<pmcgowan> robru, yes, it has one regression fix
<chrisccoulson> remember it needs to be binary copied - if it's rebuilt against rtm then it won't work
<robru> pmcgowan: on it
<pmcgowan> aha he is here
<robru> chrisccoulson: sure thing
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<pmcgowan> cool
<pmcgowan> thanks chrisccoulson
<fginther> popey, the old branch is gone. Do we still need to run tests against the 'old' version of the calculator?
<fginther> popey, there doesn't appear to be an immediate advantage to doing a new upload, the lp:ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot and lp:ubuntu-calculator-app branches both point to the same thing. But if it becomes a problem, we should be in a better place to deal with it in the future
<popey> ok
<popey> I'd rather not upload anyway, 11pm on a friday night :)
<popey> thanks for looking
<fginther> popey, np, have a good night
<robru> pmcgowan: wait, I'm confused. does the silo need QA or should I just publish it so they can qa the resulting image?
<ev> cyphermox: did you test your ubiquity upload (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/vivid-changes/2015-April/007789.html) with an installation?
<ev> I am just guessing, but given that it's not rebooting after the install in CI or when run locally, it seems the likely cause
<ev> josepht: ^ hi
<cyphermox> ev, I did
<ev> weird
<cyphermox> However, makes sense that would be the Casper issue still
<ev> maybe it's transient?
<ev> which casper issue is this?
<ev> and I had gotten so far without hearing about our friendly ghost of an initramfs
<cyphermox> In a vm it looks like it's stuck in graphical mode, but it's really the Casper eject and reboot script that gets started
<cyphermox> But sadly on shutdown with systemd Plymouth won't get user input to finish rebooting and it freezes graphical in VMs. I'm still working on a fix that helps with the VMs at least
<josepht> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/966480 this one?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 966480 in plymouth (Ubuntu Precise) "The prompt asking for media removal is not shown at the end of the installation" [High,Triaged]
<cyphermox> Not quite, but similar
<cyphermox> That said...
<cyphermox> You should still get ubiquity disappearing from the screen I'd expect
<cyphermox> I will need help figuring out how to convince plymouth to catch input despite systemd
<robru> chrisccoulson: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-000-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/oxide-qt_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ this looks weird. what happened to the changelog there?
<josepht> cyphermox: mine got to the point where there's nothing on the screen but the aubergine fade background
<cyphermox> Right, that's what I'd expect to ser
<cyphermox> see
<chrisccoulson> robru, did you copy vivid instead of utopic?
<robru> chrisccoulson: sure did!
<cyphermox> That's plymouth not quite playing nice with systemd on shutdown
<chrisccoulson> that's why :)
<robru> chrisccoulson: thanks, will grab the right one then ;-)
<josepht> cyphermox: is there anything else you need from me?
<robru> josepht: can you check http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/BootTest/job/vivid-boottest-messaging-app/ again? seems same failure again, not sure if it's transient or not anymore...
<josepht> robru: looking
<ev> robru: what is leading you to believe that it was transient in the first place?
<robru> ev: because I don't see how a change in messaging-app could result in "failed to provision device", it sounds like a hardware issue, not a failure of the app. was just hoping it was transient rather than some sort of catastrophic hw failure.
 * ev nods
<ev> hm, they are both happening on krillin 10, and the last success was on 09
<josepht> ev: yeah I just saw that, is 10 one of the instrumented ones?
<ev> josepht: trying something quickly
<ev> shoved it on krillin 08: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/BootTest/job/vivid-boottest-messaging-app/8/console
<sil2100> robru: hey
<sil2100> robru: you published the oxide to rtm? :)
<ev> I've reconfigured the job to use boottest&&krillin again
<sil2100> robru: I think we want to publish oxide as it is without QA sign-off, kick a new image and hand it to QA
<sil2100> robru: has it been binary copied to 002?
<sil2100> Ok, I see it has
<sil2100> robru: ok, I'll publish oxide now, wait for it to migrate, and kick a new image
<ev> robru, josepht: that appears to have been the problem. I'm taking krillin 10 out of the mix.
<josepht> ev: thanks, is that an instrumented device?
<ev> no idea
<ev> I can't remember how I found the list the last time
<ev> I think it lives in some python script on heymann, annoyingly enough
<ev> plars?
<josepht> the playbook still refers to ashes
<josepht> ev: I'm in heymann
<josepht> ev: 10 is in recovery
<ev> Stuck?
<josepht> idk, adb devices lists it as 'recovery' I can get into it via 'adb shell'
<sil2100> Ok, oxide-qt migrated
<sil2100> Kicking a new image
<josepht> ev: nothing jumps out at me, any ideas or should I 'adb reboot' it?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: new image with the new oxide building as we speak
 * sil2100 goes off
<sil2100> o/
<josepht> ev: it is instrumented according to device_info.py on heymann
<ev> Hmm
<ev> I think we should leave it disabled for investigation on Monday. Can you send a mail to the team?
<ev> Not sure what else to try
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 270 building (started: 20150410-23:35) ===
<ev> But I don't want to ask IS to reset it just yet
<ev> Not until we know more
<josepht> ev: sure, we can reset it ourselves
<josepht> ev: email sent.  I'm out before anyone else pings me.  See you in Austin.
<robru> josepht: ah, I see silo 9 migrated now, thanks for clearing up that boottest failure
<robru> ev: thanks also ^
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-11
<ToyKeeper> ... and another hour or so, then hopefully we can verify the fix and start on final tests.
<ev> robru: sure thing
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 270 DONE (finished: 20150411-01:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/270.changes ===
<robru> ToyKeeper: blam ^
 * ToyKeeper returns with taxes done
<ToyKeeper> robru: Thanks.  :)
<imgbot> === IMAGE 168 building (started: 20150411-02:10) ===
<plars> ev: sorry, was away for a while, what's up?
 * plars tries to catch up on the backlog
<plars> ev: josepht: no, you can easily see which devices are instrumented in lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch under /scripts/device-info.py - there are no magic scripts residing on heymann. Someone could take an axe to it and we can redeploy it on a different system with juju
<plars> ev: josepht: and yes, krillin-10 is instrumented
<imgbot> === IMAGE 168 DONE (finished: 20150411-03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/168.changes ===
<cwayne> davmor2, so funny story, the bbc-sport saying it needs to be updated is actually a bug in the updater i think
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-12
<imgbot> === IMAGE 169 building (started: 20150412-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 169 DONE (finished: 20150412-03:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/169.changes ===
<popey> cihelp: (possibly fginther as he last touched it) calc reboot is doing two jenkins jobs per merge. https://code.launchpad.net/~nikwen/ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot-white-splash-screen/+merge/255912
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-11
<Mirv> somehow requests page(s) seem really slow to respond if at all, probably IS problem
<Mirv> hmm
<Mirv> ok now
<popey> jibel: i added unav to citrain but don't see it on trello. https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1243
<jibel> popey, are you allowed to set qa signoff to ready?
<popey> hm, i thought I did
<popey> done, sorry jibel
<jibel> popey, thanks
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: will silo 38 be validated today?
<iahmad_> popey, don't see the OSMTouch on store, do you know the reason?
<davmor2> oSoMoN: should be yes
<oSoMoN> excellent, thanks!
<popey> iahmad_: i do not know
<Mirv> why is request page not loading properly for me but works for everyone else?
<Mirv> someone pls fix my internet
 * davmor2 hit Mirv 's internet with a hammer......how about now?
<Mirv> davmor2: thanks! I switched to another internet (sharing from Bq) and it seems to work there, I'll try the normal internet soon to see if your hammer hit helped!
<rvr> sil2100: Do you know why ubuntu-ui-toolkit.mo files are not included in OTA10?
<sil2100> rvr: I'm working on it
<rvr> sil2100: Ok
<sil2100> We discussed that on the morning LT meeting, the mapping file looks ok but I think I see now that langpack-o-matic does some funny things with the domains
<sil2100> And actually skips the ubuntu-ui-toolkit translations because there's ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery
<Mirv> sil2100: I've updated bug #1567377 to mention langpack-o-matic
<ubot5`> bug 1567377 in Canonical System Image "Select text popup not localized" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567377
<sil2100> Mirv, bzoltan: hmmm, this is just a suspicion so far, but seeing from the logs and my simulation on a chroot, the latest UITK landing or the qtdeclarative landing broke emulator builds
<bzoltan> sil2100: crap
<sil2100> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/253276578/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_i386_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sil2100> This is the build log, but moving in the chain of packages, I get something like this:
<sil2100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15759116/
<sil2100> (I was adding package by package from the ones the installer mentioned as not installable)
<sil2100> It might be something else, but I didn't see any other related landing that could cause this
<Mirv> sil2100: bzoltan: hey, I know (bzoltan this is the gles packaging thing I mentioned)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I would need to check more levels down to see what exactly causes it
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I see
<Mirv> sil2100: I've a fix brewing.
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Well, it's not like we have a working emulator right now anyway
<Mirv> sil2100: I noticed it from the fact that the gles package didn't migrate from gles pocket
<sil2100> (since it's still crashing on the wizard IIRC)
<sil2100> Mirv: was it also failing on the silo britney?
<Mirv> sil2100: no. because it's a valid candidate, it just fails further (seen in update_output)
<sil2100> Ah, right, silo britney doesn't go that far
<sil2100> Ok
<bzoltan> sil2100:  once you mentioned... do you know if there is anybdy actually doing anything with the emulator problem? I think it is Mir/Unity8  issue.
<sil2100> bzoltan: it's actually a webbrowser/oxide issue from what I know, and I think oSoMoN is/was on it
<sil2100> bzoltan: since that's what's crashing
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ^ hey! We were just talking about the emulator issues in the new OOBE, from what I heard it was something oxide/webbrowser related - is that true and if yes, is there any progress?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I am not sure if the browser/oxide issue is what we suffer from. The functional issue is that the emulator can not be controlled by mouse and does not take keyboard input.
<sil2100> bzoltan: wait, really? We fixed the input issues on the emulator, we have new ones now?
<sil2100> When did you check?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  fixed? I have tried to create emulator last week and it did not work at all
<bzoltan> sil2100:  let me check again
<oSoMoN> sil2100, that crash is on my list, haven’t had a chance to dive into it yet
<sil2100> bzoltan: strange, we checked and it worked, but no one was able to finish the wizard
<sil2100> Because of the aforementioned bug
<bzoltan> sil2100:  let me test it again
<bzoltan> sil2100:  rc-proposed channel, right?
<sil2100> Yes, rc should be good as well but yeah, not much difference from rc-proposed
<bzoltan> sil2100:  last time I tried the mouse cursor was there but not really working... kind of moved but I could not get any push/click event thru
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah, that sounds like the issue we had fixed a few weeks back
<bzoltan> sil2100:  it looks a bit better now.. the mouse cursor actually follow the real mouse. how to unlock the screen?
<bzoltan> sil2100: the gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.UnityGreeter --object-path / --method com.canonical.UnityGreeter.HideGreeter trick does not work
<sil2100> bzoltan: I guess you'd have to ask the unity8 guys :) Saviq, mzanetti: ^
<bzoltan> sil2100:  ehh... adb shell goes as root
<bzoltan> sil2100:  but the click does not go thru ... I have the app scope, but can not do much
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> emulator?
<bzoltan> mzanetti: yes, rc-proposed
<mzanetti> ah, has the cursor issue been fixed now?
<mzanetti> I was waiting for that to go away before I could check out things
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, that sounds new to me
<mzanetti> how can I list the available channels for the emulator?
<bzoltan> mzanetti: the mouse cursors inside the emulator now does follow the host's mouse when left button is down
<bzoltan> mzanetti: devel, devel-proposed, rc-proposed, bq-rc, bq-stable
<mzanetti> yeah, I'm after the full string I need to pass
<mzanetti> trying that one now: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu
<bzoltan> mzanetti: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu
<bzoltan> mzanetti:  this is how we do http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/view/head:/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/qml/DevicesPage/NewEmulatorDialog.qml
<mzanetti> bzoltan, yeah... I just thought there was a way to use --list-channels for the emulator ones
<bzoltan> mzanetti:  dream on :) dude
<mzanetti> I'm quite sure I did use that at some point
<mzanetti> anyways... got one created now, booting atm
<mzanetti> nice. seems to work fine now!
<mzanetti> bzoltan, what's your issue?
<bzoltan> mzanetti:  I can not operate the shell... how to doa touch?
<mzanetti> bzoltan, just works for me... mouse events are converted to touch events
<mzanetti> bzoltan, you stuck at the greeter?
<bzoltan> mzanetti: I made the go away with  gdbus call  ...
<sil2100> I didn't hear QA or anyone else reporting new issues with touch events
<sil2100> That's why I was so surprised
<bzoltan> mzanetti:  But simple I can not do any touch event... nothing. The mouse follows nicely the real mouse when the left mouse button is hold down
<mzanetti> works for me too
<mzanetti> strange...
<mzanetti> I wonder what's different
<bzoltan> mzanetti: I have nvidia
<mzanetti> unlikey that has something to do with it
<bzoltan> mzanetti:  the other disturbing thing is the adb ... why it shells in as root #?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  ^
<mzanetti> meh
<mzanetti> that's odd indeed
<mzanetti> same here
<mzanetti> bzoltan, this is intersting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15760361/
<mzanetti> bzoltan, I assume you have the one from the sdk ppa
<bzoltan> but that is not a difference ... obviously none of our IDE tools will work with an emulator as we do expect to shell in as phablet
<mzanetti> yeah... I agree that needs to be changed...
<mzanetti> but this seems to be new... last time I checked it did log me in as phablet
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  ohh... I am on vivid
<bzoltan> mzanetti: is this fix only for happy xenial users?
<mzanetti> tbh I don't know where it was changed... I thought it was a mir patch *inside* the emulator image, but I really don't know the details
<mzanetti> anpok might know. ^
<bzoltan> mzanetti: anpok: I know that the gogetubuntutouch does not build for anything except for Xenial - https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/+recipe/goget-ubuntu-touch-daily
<dbarth> hey guys, quick question about xenial landings: we have a fix for the desktop, but not a release stopper; is there a way to land our silo as an SRU already?
<dbarth> see https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1219
<mzanetti> sil2100, do we keep a list of all landed silos?
<sil2100> mzanetti: it's on bileto always, what do you need?
<mzanetti> read through the things that landed shortly before OTA-10 to see if there are suspicious things in regard to the performance issues we observe
<rvr> boiko: ping
<boiko> rvr: pong
<rvr> boiko: Hi
<rvr> boiko: I'm testing silo 42
<rvr> boiko: I found a problem installing the silo. I understand it should keep the default SIM options.
<boiko> rvr: yep, it should, I asked salem_ to take it a look
<rvr> boiko: However, it sets the default SIM for outoing messages incorrectly.
<boiko> rvr: we certainly tested this case
<rvr> I tested a couple of times, and got the same (bad) result
<salem_> boiko, rvr good catch, found the bug, uploading the fix now and will rebuild the silo.
<rvr> Ok, failing the silo
<sil2100> slangasek, robru: be there in a min
<anpok> bzoltan: both a fix in mir to read android fb properties to get to the screen size ... and a fix of the qemu fork supplied with the emulator on the host system
<anpok> was needed..
 * Mirv received "you have been added to ubuntu-core-dev" e-mail \o/
<robru> Mirv: congrats
<robru> sil2100: still around? sorry my lunch ran late: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/begin-xenial-overlay/+merge/291547
<sil2100> robru: hey! Yeah, let me take a look, thanks!
<sil2100> robru: approved!
<sil2100> robru: I'll send out a quick note to the ML about this
<robru> sil2100: thanks, I'll roll to production
<robru> sil2100: so once this hits production it will retroactively change all existing dual silos, so eg if a silo has something stuck in unapproved or in -proposed that'll no longer be tracked. in those cases I'll have to copy-package the xenial package to overlay and then the silo will auto-merge
<robru> sil2100: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/tickets?status=pocket there are apparently only two such silos at this time so that's not so bad
<robru> sil2100: my mistake, one of those is a xenial-only where -gles is caught in proposed. Only https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1239 is affected, I've copied the xenial package to overlay and it'll auto-merge shortly.
<salem_> rvr, silo 42 is ready again.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-12
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: is there an ETA for validation of silo 38? (sorry if I sound insistent, I’d really like it to land in xenial, and given the recent train changes that means one extra step, so time is running out)
<Mirv> sil2100: hi! can you confirm if emulator image built today?
<sil2100> Mirv: hey! I'm pretty sure it did, didn't see a failure e-mail - let me check
<sil2100> Mirv: yep, all good, thanks for the fix :)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, great!
<Mirv> xavigarcia_: hi! you probably received a bug update too, but in case not I asked qtmultimedia volume control testing in bug #1485522 - silo 010 has the backported tentative fix, and it could still make it to OTA-11 if it seems to fix the issue and does not have regressions
<ubot5`> bug 1485522 in Canonical System Image "Volume obtained is 100% in multimedia sink for sounds from app" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485522
<xavigarcia_> Mirv: Cool! I will install the silo and give it a try"
<Mirv> thanks!
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: any chance silo 38 will be validated today? I really want to land it in xenial
<rvr> oSoMoN: I hope so
<rvr> oSoMoN: It's just me doing silos right now, and 42 has taken longer than expected
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks
<ChrisTownsend> ubuntu-qa: Hey, I see request 1248 for Libertine is in the "Ready for Testing" queue.  What are the chances of this getting tested before Xenial final freeze?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: When is it?
<davmor2> rvr 21st
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: The 14th.
<davmor2> 14th
<rvr> Ok, just raised it's priority
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Thanks!
<rvr> boiko: Silo 42 approved
<boiko> rvr: great! thanks!
<boiko> salem_: ^
<salem_> rvr, awesome, thanks.
<oSoMoN> rvr, how is silo 38 looking so far? any issues?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Finished a meeting, I just started checking
<oSoMoN> rvr, ok, please let me know if you encounter anything unexpected, or if you have questions
<rvr> oSoMoN: I will check what jibel reported in a minute
<rvr> oSoMoN: That problem is fixed, I will do some other checks
<rvr> oSoMoN: Approving
<oSoMoN> awesome, thanks!
<dobey> davmor2, jibel, rvr: can you change silo 55 in the qa trello to not be blocked? the MPs for it should all be approved now
<davmor2> dobey: thanks
<boiko> fginther: hi, do you happen to know if autolanding is enabled for lp:messaging-framework? I see jenkins' CI is running there, but I am not sure about autolanding
<fginther> boiko, it was just enabled for ci, does it need autolanding too?
<boiko> fginther: if it is easy and not much trouble enabling it, yes, please :)
<fginther> boiko, can do, will just take a few minutes
<boiko> fginther: great! thanks a lot! will it pick MRs already approved or do we need to change the status again to trigger the landing?
<fginther> boiko, it will pick up anything already approved
<fginther> no need to do anything special
<boiko> fginther: great!
<fginther> boiko, should be enabled now
<boiko> fginther: thanks! I'll keep an eye on it
<robru> Mirv: "DONE queue" means "uploaded to xenial but not in xenial overlay", you'll have to copy to xenial overlay if you want that to auto-merge.
<robru> probably not an issue since it's all manual packages anyway
<robru> wat
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-13
<bzoltan> jibel: The silo16 is OK for QA, the exuses files are all OK,but the automated signoff process is hanging on something https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1242
<bzoltan> jibel:  would you please manually set it to "ready for QA"... in the meantime I ping pitti if he can help with that blocker process.
<Mirv> robru: right thanks, we had a deal and mitya57 did a direct upload combining my and his uploads, so the silo is now essentially vivid only anymore
<robru> bzoltan: "hanging on something"? The tests aren't finished running yet. Xenial shows one test still in progress
<Mirv> robru: it has shown that for 15h+, and it has not been on the running page. so it is hanged.
<Mirv> and if it thinks it's running it's also not possible to restart it :(
<veebers> trainguards, anyone around that could help me with my 'publish' question?
<Mirv> veebers: sure
<Mirv> veebers: I don't see the question though but I guess it's coming :)
<veebers> Mirv: heh, awesome :-) The requests page has updated to publishing (and now landed). I was concerned by the 'failure' state of the publish jenkins job
<veebers> but I take it all is well?
<Mirv> veebers: it seems all landed well, and I think robru is aware of most overlay publish jobs ending with fake FAILURE even though it worked fine (and the train notices it and says "Landed")
<veebers> Mirv: right, cool thanks.
<veebers> Mirv: oh, hmm. I'm late reading some emails, I take it that to get that published to Xenial archive (i.e. available on desktop) I need to do something further?
<sil2100> veebers: as long as you see the publish job mentioning package copies and you see those are done, I guess all is well
<sil2100> veebers: yes, you would need to ask some core-dev (me or Mirv can help as well) to publish your packages to the main archive
<sil2100> (if your silo was a dual-landing silo that is)
<veebers> Hi sil2100 o/ Yes I would love your help :-)
<veebers> sil2100: the autopilot bug fix fixes the ubiquity tests so will need to be available for desktop too
<sil2100> veebers: could you give me the landing request for your landed landing ;) ?
<Mirv> veebers: sil2100: me, me, I've new core-dev rights!
<sil2100> I would then copy those from the overlay to xenial
<sil2100> ...or Mirv will do it ;p
<Mirv> ;)
<sil2100> He's got super powers too
<veebers> sil2100, Mirv: Does this help: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1249 (it's landing-052)
<veebers> heh, thanks Mirv and sil2100 :-)
<Mirv> veebers: sil2100: ok done, it's now in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= and will hopefully progress from there soon to proposed and eventually to release pocket
<veebers> Mirv: excellent, thanks again for all your help
<veebers> Mirv: What's the best way to tell when it's all done?
<Mirv> veebers: well since it's not seeded it got auto-accepted in proposed. so refresh https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/1.5.1+16.04.20160412-0ubuntu1 occasionnaly. the "Pocket" is currently empty. in about 30 mins it will say "Proposed". when it turns in to "Release" it's all done.
<veebers> Mirv: sweet. Much appreciated :-)
<sil2100> Mirv: you copied it from the overlay I hope? :)
<Mirv> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> Excellent
<Mirv> sil2100: I guess I couldn't from anywhere else after it was landed from the PPA, or is there some caveat I'm unaware of?
<bzoltan> jibel: ping
<sil2100> bzoltan: jibel is sprinting IIRC so he might be hard to reach
<bzoltan> sil2100: Who else would be able to manually push my silo?
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa: can you help the issue above ^ ? (jib_el not reachable, so we need someone else). that is, please force https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1242 to be "Ready" for QA signoff. The vivid excuses are 100% pass, and the only xenial problem is a "running" test that is actually hanged for last 18 hours and we can't seem to get over it.
<Mirv> that would get it properly to the Trello board
<rvr> Mirv: Let me see
<rvr> Mirv: I set it to "Ready" but switches back to "Required"
<Mirv> rvr: ok. I know jibel was able to force it somehow, but I think sil2100 also does not know how he did that.
<Mirv> but I have a vague memory that someone else was able to do that too at some point, hmm
<sil2100> hmmm
<Mirv> jibel has these magic things like "type http in some field and then something unlocks", it's like some Nintendo game trick :)
<sil2100> Yeah, no idea how to do that, I know jibel sometimes manually inserted trello-card tickets for silos that needed manual override
<Mirv> yeah I think rvr could do that of course, to get it into queue
<rvr> I can create a manual card for it :)
<rvr> But I fear that if I'm not able to set it as QA Ready I won't be able to approve it either
<Mirv> thank you. we can continue pinging foundations do get it fixed for real in parallel, but they seem super busy
 * sil2100 hides
<rvr> Mirv: bzoltan: All the merge proposals in that silo appear as already merged ?
<bzoltan> rvr:  that silo has one and only one MR ... the links to the MR are the MRs what all merged tothe staging branch of the UITK
<rvr> bzoltan: Ah, which one?
<bzoltan> rvr: the one what is in the silo
<bzoltan> rvr: Merge Proposal URLs	ubuntu-ui-toolkit OTA11-landing-2016-04-08
<bzoltan> rvr: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/OTA11-landing-2016-04-08/+merge/291398
<bzoltan> rvr:  all other MRs what you see are in the comment field only... might be confusing :) jibel asked me to put all the MRs for this this revision there
<rvr> bzoltan: Ok
<ChrisTownsend> ubuntua-qa: Hi!  Could someone mark QA Signoff to Approved since it passed?
<ChrisTownsend> Err, ubuntu-qa even^^^^
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: When did it pass QA?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: According to alesage, the Trello card was marked approved yesterday at 6:42PM.
<ChrisTownsend> I should say passed.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Sorry, which silo?
<rvr> 31
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Right, 31
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Done
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Thank you!
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: And thanks again for bumping the priority of that.
<rvr> No problem
<nik90> rvr, if you have any questions about uNav, let me know.
<rvr> nik90: Ack
<nik90> hopefully we can get a approval today
<rvr> Yes, I'm on it
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: libertine is published, but do note that everything is now going (this week) to overlay only. if it's a requirement to have it in 16.04 LTS archives, it will need to be copied manually there and acked by release team.
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: Sure, I've asked a core dev for some help getting it in the archive.  Do we have to ping someone on the release team directly or will they notice and review it based on being in the queue?
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: If it gets stuck in the queue (it will not if it's not seeded in any seed), they will get to it at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= . then after it gets to proposed you will need to monitor it getting to the release pocket too.
<Mirv> I mean they will get to it without a separate notice usually.
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: Ok, thanks!
<bzoltan> Mirv:  ^
<Mirv> bzoltan: \o/
<Mirv> Trevinho: unapproved MP:s in the unity7 landing, please get all top-approved
<Mirv> (couldn't publish)
<Trevinho> Mirv: oh, right... I'll get them ASAP.
<Trevinho> Mirv: everything should be approved now...
<rvr> popey: Wait a moment for uNav, that I forgot to do sanity check in stable
<popey> rvr: okay, will wait for your okay
<rvr> nik90_: ^
<Mirv> Trevinho: ok all good now, in release team's hands
<Trevinho> Mirv: awesome, thanks
<rvr> popey: Checked
<rvr> popey: You can publish now
<popey> rvr: thank you!
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: the landing of silo 38 yesterday introduced a bad regression (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1569938, really sorry about it), I’ve got a fix for it currently building in silo 50, any chance it can be validated later today? (the fix is small, self-contained, and it comes with an autopilot test)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1569938 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Backspace while an HTML text field has focus triggers a back navigation in history" [Critical,In progress]
<nik90_> rvr, thnx a lot :)
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'll put it in the queue
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks a bunch (and sorry again about the regression, it’s a really bad timing for regressions to sneak in)
<rvr> oSoMoN: No problem, at least it was discovered right after it landed
<oSoMoN> yeah, it could have been worse, we could have found it after the release of xenial
<robru> Mirv: sil2100: if you set http://foo in the manual download links field it unlocks control over the qa field. I agree that this needs to be improved but I'm not sure what the best solution is, open to suggestions
<dobey> robru: support for building clicks in launchpad, and to upload them to the store in biletto? ;)
<robru> dobey: hey man, as soon as somebody implements click building in lp, I'm happy to implement click-uploading-to-store in bileto.
<robru> dobey: same problem with device tarballs.
<robru> dobey: but my current comment is more about ppa builds where the auto-setting of the QA field is doing unhelpful things due to britney glitches.
<dobey> oh, that seems odd
<dobey> well at least i don't have to bugger bout with pay-ui clicks any more
<dobey> huzzah
<robru> dobey: I was under the impression that clicks will be phased out in favor of snaps, though? so eventually we'll have snap-based phones, not much point in investing time improving click architecture.
<dobey> robru: i've been hearing that for 2 years. so in another 2 years when it actually happens, i'll agree. :)
<robru> heh
<dobey> oh, there's no way to delete packages in myapps
<oSoMoN> rvr, I approved silo 50, automated signoff should be running on it now, maybe we can parallelize with your validation?
<robru> bregma: ^ you need my qtmir branch
<robru> bregma: also no more -gles branches
<bregma> robru, what qtmir branch?
<robru> bregma: I added it already
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-14
<mardy> trainguards: can you please remove unity-scopes-api from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1049? It keeps returning despite me deleting it, and it breaks the silo.
<Mirv> mardy: ok
<Mirv> mardy: should be ok now, bileto just takes time to refresh itself
<mardy> Mirv: ok, thanks a lot!
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks for the validation of silo 50 !
<rvr> oSoMoN: :)
<rvr> Forgot to ping you
<rvr> bzoltan: Silo 16 approved
<bzoltan> rvr: i have to push there a change https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/OTA11-landing-2016-04-08_fix-examples/+merge/291882
<bzoltan> rvr:  but it will not change a bit at all
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I fire up a quick landing ...
<tedg> robru: So I swear there is a debian/changelog there... https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-052-1-build/87/console
<tedg> robru: Any idea on what that error could be from?
<robru> tedg: the changelog needs to be in the trunk, not just in the branch. is this the first time this package has been on the train?
<robru> tedg: I swear there isn't a debian/changelog there: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/unity8-policy-kit/16.04/files
<robru> tedg: before the train can even load an MP it has to check debian/changelog on the trunk in order to know what source package it's even trying to build. architectural limitation I'm afraid
<tedg> Oh, I see.
<robru> tedg: either merge your branch to trunk and then do a null merge to build it in the train, or make a fake debian/changelog on trunk that contains your source package name (literally just the source package name is fine, doesn't need to be a complete changelog entry)
<tedg> I thought it was the other way around.
<tedg> Yes, this is the first time the project has done anything.
<tedg> robru: Okay, I see, thanks!
<robru> tedg: you're welcome!
<rvr> kenvandine: Please, can someone review your merge proposal? Otherwise I cannot put the silo in the ready for QA lane in trello https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/drop_default_string_hack/+merge/291022
<rvr> robru: Same tip, please get approval for the merge proposal for its silo https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/unity8/pre_release_hook/+merge/289550
<robru> rvr: ok, approved.
<rvr> Great, thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-15
<kenvandine> rvr, grrr... i thought it was
<kenvandine> rvr, approved now :)
<kenvandine> it's just dropping a hack to work around the schema issue
<rvr> kenvandine: Cool
<bzoltan> Mirv:  ehh... this one keeps entertaining me - https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-047/excuses.html
<Mirv> bzoltan: rerunning... blame mzanetti for unity8 autopkgtest flakiness :)
<bzoltan> Mirv: I do not dare to blame anybody :) he does have enough problems without me already
<bzoltan> Mirv: anyway, i have started that landing before the previous one was released in xenial so I think that the diff is not correct. Should I do a rebuild?
<Mirv> bzoltan: no, not really. we land only to overlay and I think you started after trunk was merged?
<bzoltan> Mirv: yes
<Mirv> bzoltan: I believe the xenial diff may be wrong since robru may not have taken into account all corner cases now that we're landing new landings (after landings) to overlay for xenial too
<bzoltan> Mirv: is the xenial closed now?
<Mirv> robru: now that I saw one problem repeatedly, I'll mention it: with control.gles in there, the UITK packaging changes says every time that there are new binary packages (lists all -gles packages from control.gles)
<Mirv> bzoltan: yes, xenial is closed from us unless there's something desktop critical
<bzoltan> Mirv: the UITK examples are desktop specific features
<bzoltan> Mirv:  it is not like security or performance issue... but the installed examples are useless without the manifest files...
<bzoltan> Mirv: But most developers are expected to use the examples from the ubuntu-sdk-dev package... what is built from overlay... so it is not relevant.
<mzanetti> Mirv, which one?
<bzoltan> Mirv: thanks, now we need this ön a qa fast track https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1266
<bzoltan> rvr: For the SDK IDE release i need the UITK examples be in shape. This silo has the zero functional change fix -> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1266 may I get it on a fast track?
<Mirv> mzanetti: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-047/xenial/amd64/u/unity8/20160414_202451@/log.gz
<Mirv> mzanetti: qmltestrunner::Wizard::test_accountPage() function returned unexpected result
<mzanetti> Mirv, ack. will ask ltinkl to stabilize it
<Mirv> mzanetti: thanks!
<Mirv> robru: the diff:s at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1213 (qtpim) are all wrong
<mzanetti> what?
<mzanetti> that was quick
<Mirv> sil2100: so just FYI train diffs seem pretty much as good as broken at the moment
<sil2100> Mirv: packaging diffs in overall? Did robru make any changes recently to that?
<Mirv> sil2100: overall. not sure, but might be related to the xenial overlay change too. although affects vivid as well.
<Mirv> sil2100: for example https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1266 - vivid diff:s claim the previous 20160412 landing would not be in overlay while it is, and xenial diffs are empty
<sil2100> huh
<Mirv> sil2100: qtpim https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1213 is another example. they're like diffed in wrong direction and also to a really old version.
<sil2100> Ok, that looks strange indeed, the empty xenial diffs I could understand due to the switch to overlay in xenial (might need some tweaking) - but the vivid ones worry me
<rvr> bzoltan: Sure
<davmor2> morphis: get ready for it
<morphis> davmor2: yeah!
<Mirv> rvr: commented on https://trello.com/c/nFp6LOrW/3063-1213-ubuntu-landing-039-qtpim-opensource-src-renatofilho-timo-jyrinki earlier
<rvr> Mirv: Ah, great
<rvr> Mirv: Which apps do use qtpim datetime functions?
<Mirv> rvr: I'd refer to renato or bfiller for definitive list, but calendar would be the obvious one, likely dialer/messaging too for the timestamps
<Mirv> (neither of them is online yet)
<rvr> Mirv: Ok
<bzoltan> rvr: thank you
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey! Did you have a moment to take a look at the browser/oxide bug we're encountering in the emulator?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yes, I’ve commented on it
<dobey> sil2100: can you do https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=vivid&arch=armhf&package=unity-scope-click&trigger=pay-service%2F15.10%2B15.04.20160413-0ubuntu1&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Fstable-phone-overlay&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Flanding-061 please?
<sil2100> dobey: done
<dobey> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> yw!
<sil2100> oSoMoN: thanks! Nice to hear we at least have a possible workaround
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yeah, but we should really be getting to the bottom of things, i.e. understand why GL in the emulator thinks GL_SHADING_LANGUAGE_VERSION is an invalid value
<Elleo> trainguards: heya, could someone kick off a rebuild of just the vivid arm64 build for silo 37?
<sil2100> Elleo: on it
<Elleo> sil2100: thanks :)
<sil2100> Elleo: done :)
<Elleo> sil2100: great, thanks
<sil2100> yw!
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: re: diffs, I would expect a slight hiccup with xenial diffs where the first silo since a switch would not be able to generate a xenial diff because there's no xenial package in the overlay ppa, however vivid diffs should be totally fine and unaffected. all subsequent silos should be diffing correctly against the xenial packages in xeenial
<robru> overlay
<robru> Mirv: I regenerated your qtpim diffs and they are much smaller now, can you confirm that they're correct? next time you see any diff issues just regenerate first then complain if they're stil wrong after that
<popey> robru: do you look after the rights for people to create tasks on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/ ?
<popey> DanChapman (dekko maintainer needs to be able to
<robru> popey: I do (also sil)
<robru> popey: he's not a canonical employee is he? generally only canonical people are accepted (there's only one non-canonical person currently, it's quite exceptional)
<bzoltan> jibel: rvr: would there be any chance to publish the silo47 content? It is a super critical fix for the IDE and Xenial is closing for real in no time... this change is a super minor, but very important for me
<rvr> bzoltan: It just changes code in examples, right?
<rvr> bzoltan: Done
<Saviq> robru, hey, any idea what https://jenkins.canonical.com/system-apps/job/run-commands/node=cyclops-node19/lastBuild/console is about?
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please trigger a rebuild of telephony-service/arm64 for both vivid and xenial on silo 55?
<robru> Saviq: i dunno, that's jenkaas
<Saviq> robru, I know that's jenkaas, just asking if the error means anything to you
<robru> Saviq: it looks the chroot isn't found, sorry, i dunno why
<Saviq> robru, grr wrong link ;)
<Saviq> robru, anyway, recreating the chroot
<Saviq> robru, https://jenkins.canonical.com/system-apps/job/run-commands/node=cyclops-node19/16/console was the issue
<Saviq> will see if that's a problem still after the chroot is recreated
<Saviq> plars, hey, good news: my arale seems to be working reliably now with the wait/reboot approach - I will monitor whether the reboot is actually needed https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/computer/arale-01/builds
<Saviq> plars, on less good news, system apps team has a weird issue I can't pinpoint: https://jenkins.canonical.com/system-apps/job/run-commands/node=cyclops-node19/18/console
<plars> Saviq: no problems are allowed to happen on friday night!
<plars> Saviq: j/k :) looking
<Saviq> plars, the armhf chroot on cyclops have trouble with apt-get update - for whatever reason apt decides apt-key is broken
<Saviq> plars, I can't repro that anywhere else
<Saviq> plars, if you've ssh access to the box - if you could poke about, I'd be obliged
<plars> Saviq: something broken with your schroot perhaps?
<Saviq> plars, yeah I recreated it and same thing...
<plars> Saviq: try again, should be better now
<plars> Saviq: you did, indeed, have a duplicate entry in /etc/apt/sources.list. If you didn't put it there, then bad update I guess?
<Saviq> plars, hah, wonder what's happened there - thanks, will have a look what happened there
<Saviq> plars, huh, where did you find the dupe entries? https://jenkins.canonical.com/system-apps/job/run-commands/21/node=cyclops-node19/console looks fine wrt sources.list on the other node, apt still complains?
<plars> Saviq: /etc/apt.source.list had two versions of 'deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports trusty-backports main restricted multiverse universe'
<Saviq> plars, aah you mean the node itself
<Saviq> plars, ok, thanks for the help - I know where the problem is then
<Saviq> plars, hmm so it wasn't that after all, that single node behaves weird
<plars> Saviq: it's still doing it?
<Saviq> plars, yeah, try `schroot -d / -u root apt-get update`
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> -c xenial-armhf
<plars> Saviq: I get: E: default: Chroot not found
<Saviq> plars, schroot -c xenial-armhf -d / -u root apt-get update
<Saviq> sry
<Saviq> plars, gtg, don't sweat it - we can pick it up next week
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-16
<plars> Saviq: yeah, the only thing I can think is that something is messed up in your schroot. some bad update (likely?) somehow got your  source.list on the system messed up, so maybe the schroot needs to be recreated again after I addressed that? Or maybe something in the archive it is complaining about is still in a bad state
<plars> Saviq: I don't think anything is wrong with the system itself though - it seems to be complaining about the archive, but I'm not familiar with that error
<plars> Saviq: if it's not urgent, then we should probably see if it resolves itself over the weekend, and check with someone on #ubuntu-devel to see if they have ideas
<bzoltan> rvr: thank you!
<bzoltan> Now I need somebody who can publish this silo -> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1266
<bzoltan> any trainguard here who could help ^ I could win 2 days of testing
<bzoltan> Mirv: ^ if you happen to be around for a click :)
<Mirv> seeing if the train manages do to proper diffs
<bzoltan> Mirv: Thanks a bunch!
<Mirv> I'll debdiff if not
<Mirv> yeah train indeed fixed itself with diff_only
<bzoltan> \o/
<Mirv> robru: thanks, indeed they are correct. I guess I was just confused at seeing many silos having a weird/unexplainabale diff and needing the manual diff_only run.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-17
<bzoltan> Mirv:  would you please retrigger this flaky test -> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-050/excuses.html
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ok
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  Thank you
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  it is silly to forget about a single file in the .pro of the showcase gallery :)
<Mirv> bzoltan_: I fear there's a hanged test though too, that ubuntuone-credentials amd64
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  yes, that is in progress state for aaaaages
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  we will need somebody who could kill that test -> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-050/excuses.html it is still hanging.. and i guess the unity8 flakiness is still blocks the gles package
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Ready to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-focus-on-app-launch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2712 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2712 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2712 Diff missing (zesty/txzmq). Successfully built (zesty/twisted)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2712 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2712 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2712 Publishing packages
<tsdgeos> was a pleasure working for Canonical! /me waves
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2712 Proposed pocket (zesty/txzmq). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/twisted)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2712 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (zesty/twisted). Proposed pocket (zesty/txzmq)
<kenvandine> vigo, did you see my comment about silo 2495?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2712 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (zesty/twisted). Release pocket (zesty/txzmq)
<robru> wow no pings overnight
<rvr> kenvandine: Difficult day today to test silos, as it is the last day for many of us.
<rvr> kenvandine: It's been a honor to working with you
<kenvandine> rvr, i totally understand
<kenvandine> you too!
<kenvandine> such a sad day
<rvr> As with many here in the channel
<rvr> s/working/work/
<kenvandine> rvr, i was surprised vigo was even testing it
<kenvandine> but i do want to land that :)
<kenvandine> even though we have no idea if content-hub has a future :(
<ogra_> kenvandine, just bribe ubports and it will
<kenvandine> :)
<rvr> kenvandine: That was before the news :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2713 Preparing packages
<dobey> kenvandine: just publish it yourself without qa at this point, i think :)
<kenvandine> dobey, might be the only way to get stuff landed :/
<davmor2> dobey: qa is still here it'll just take longer now
<davmor2> kenvandine: one down
<kenvandine> davmor2, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 QA Signoff: Approved
<kenvandine> davmor2, much appreciated :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: vigo did it just lost track of it with what is going on
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Release pocket (xenial/content-hub). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2649 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Proposed pocket (zesty/content-hub). Release pocket (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2713 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2713 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Release pocket
<Mirv> I guess I could publish that one last xenial silo
<Mirv> or well, it's not QA'd yet :)
<Mirv> bye!
<greyback> :(
<sil2100> :<
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2713 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2713 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2713 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Successfully built
<robru> ugh
<sil2100> What's up?
<robru> just woke up and saw the goodbye from mirv
<sil2100> Yeah...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2714 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2714 Currently building (zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/unity8). Diff missing (zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine-scope, zesty/pay-service, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (zesty/unity-scope-click). Ready to build (zesty/qtmir-gles)
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey!
<sil2100> kenvandine: would you be good with us removing unity-scope-click? ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: do you know if it's used anywhere etc.?
<kenvandine> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> (you were the last one touching it)
<kenvandine> i don't think so
<kenvandine> out of necessity ;)
<kenvandine> whack it :)
<sil2100> DONE
<Laney> zzzzzzzzzzzzap
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2714 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2714 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2714 Proposed pocket
<dobey> doh
<dobey> err
<dobey> oh well
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2714 DONE queue (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/unity8). Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine-scope, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/url-dispatcher). Release pocket (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-push)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2714 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine-scope, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/url-dispatcher). Release pocket (zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2714 DONE queue (zesty/libertine-scope, zesty/url-dispatcher). Release pocket (zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2714 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2716 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2688 QA Signoff: Approved
<pete-woods> sil2100: any chance of a packaging ACK on https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2688 ?
<pete-woods> it should once and for all put an end to the endless cmake-extras nochange rebuilds
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2681 QA Signoff: Approved
<pete-woods> figure I may as well land it before being inevitably let go
<pete-woods> save some future packager some work
<pete-woods> (planning on landing it to the zesty overlay)
<pete-woods> so it can appear in z+1, whatever that's called
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2688 Publishing packages
<sil2100> pete-woods: reviewed and approved o/
<pete-woods> sil2100: much appreciated!
<sil2100> pete-woods: :(
<sil2100> yw!
<pete-woods> L)
<pete-woods> :) even
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2691 Release pocket (zesty/percona-xtrabackup). Updates pocket (xenial/percona-xtrabackup, yakkety/percona-xtrabackup)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2584 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2688 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2712 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2681 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2712 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2681 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2712 Release pocket
<robru> so long, friends
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2655 REJECTED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/pay-service, xenial/trust-store, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/pay-service, xenial/trust-store, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 zesty/unity-system-compositor: Failed to upload package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Chroot problem (xenial/mir, xenial/trust-store, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir). Failed to build (zesty/trust-store, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, zesty/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Pending binary packages (xenial/mir). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, xenial/trust-store, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/pay-service, xenial/trust-store, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/trust-store). Pending binary packages (zesty/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/pay-service, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (xenial/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Failed to build (xenial/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/qtmir.api
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, xenial/trust-store, zesty/mir). Failed to build (zesty/trust-store). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, zesty/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (zesty/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, xenial/trust-store, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/pay-service, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2674 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir, zesty/trust-store). Failed to build (xenial/miral, xenial/trust-store, zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/pay-service, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/miral, xenial/trust-store, zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (xenial/miral, xenial/trust-store, zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2717 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Failed to build (xenial/miral, xenial/trust-store, zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2717 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2717 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/115 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/164 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/199 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/199 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/347 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/419 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/535 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/773 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/853 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2229 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/894 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/928 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/894 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1110 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1119 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1142 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1159 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1188 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1198 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1223 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1236 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1271 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1321 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1329 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1345 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1459 Abandoning ticket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1564 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1576 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1571 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jin, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1593 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jin, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1592 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jin, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1615 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1664 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1667 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1674 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1697 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 REJECTED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1958 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2108 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2133 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2271 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2282 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2285 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tjaalton, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2304 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan-griffiths, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2316 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2349 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2417 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgrimm, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2422 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RAOF, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2475 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2518 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2630 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2623 Proposed pocket (yakkety/logrotate). Release pocket (zesty/logrotate). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/logrotate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2634 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2638 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2673 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2685 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2685 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2694 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2623 Proposed pocket (xenial/logrotate, yakkety/logrotate). Release pocket (zesty/logrotate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2624 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2716 UNAPPROVED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3225 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3225 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3228 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3228 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3224 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qemu). Proposed pocket (xenial/libvirt). Ready to build (yakkety/libvirt, yakkety/qemu, zesty/libvirt, zesty/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3225 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3227 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3227 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3227 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3227 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3227 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3227 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3231 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3231 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3231 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3232 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3232 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3232 Pending binary packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3232 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3233 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3233 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3233 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- darkxst, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3230 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- darkxst, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3230 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- darkxst, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3230 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3234 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- darkxst, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3230 Diff missing (bionic/ark, bionic/bpfcc, bionic/cbmc, bionic/concordance, bionic/ebook-tools, bionic/fuse-zip, bionic/ignition-fuel-tools, bionic/libsigrok, bionic/libykneomgr, bionic/libzip, bionic/mgba, bionic/mudlet, bionic/mysql-workbench, bionic/node-zipfile, bionic/okular, bionic/php7.2, bionic/plume-creator, bionic/pstoedit, bionic/radare2, bionic/repsnapper). Needs rebuild due to burned v
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- darkxst, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3230 Diff missing (bionic/ark, bionic/bpfcc, bionic/cbmc, bionic/concordance, bionic/ebook-tools, bionic/fuse-zip, bionic/hhvm, bionic/ignition-fuel-tools, bionic/libsigrok, bionic/libykneomgr, bionic/libzip, bionic/mgba, bionic/mudlet, bionic/mysql-workbench, bionic/node-zipfile, bionic/okular, bionic/php7.2, bionic/plume-creator, bionic/pstoedit, bionic/radare2, bionic/repsnapper). Needs rebuild du
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3234 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3234 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3234 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbasak, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3235 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3234 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3219 Abandoning ticket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3224 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qemu). Ready to build (yakkety/libvirt, yakkety/qemu, zesty/libvirt, zesty/qemu). Updates pocket (xenial/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57(backup), https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Dependency wait (bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57(backup), https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57(backup), https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3238 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3233 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3233 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3238 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3223 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3223 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3223 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3223 PPA/bzr version mismatch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3239 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3223 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3239 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3223 PPA/bzr version mismatch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3223 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3223 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3239 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57(backup), https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Dependency wait (bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57(backup), https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Dependency wait (bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Dependency wait (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3240 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3240 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opens
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, bi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtwayland-opensource-src). Dependency wait (bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrols-opensou
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, bionic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src). Dependency wait (bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageform
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Dependency wait (bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-ope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Dependency wait (bionic/qtspeech-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, bionic/qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Diff missing (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-ope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Dependency wait (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, bionic
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Diff missing (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-ope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Diff missing (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, bionic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-ope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/analitza, bionic/pythonqt, bionic/qtav, bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/pythonqt, bionic/qt5ct, bionic/qtpim-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/telegram-desktop, bionic/uim). Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtav, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-open
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/telegram-desktop). Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qt5ct, bionic/qtav, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtcharts-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/telegram-desktop). Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/pythonqt, bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qt5ct, bionic/qtav, bionic/qtbase-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/kwin, bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, bionic/telegram-desktop). Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/plasma-integra
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/kwin, bionic/telegram-desktop). Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/pythonqt, bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qt5ct, bi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/kwin, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/pythonqt, bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kwin, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/pythonqt, bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qt5ct, bionic/qtav, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bioni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kwin, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/pythonqt, bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kwin, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/pythonqt, bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qt5ct, bionic/qtav, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bioni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kwin, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/pythonqt, bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kwin, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/pythonqt, bi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kwin, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/pythonqt, bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kwin, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/pythonqt, bi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kwin, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/pythonqt, bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kwin, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/pythonqt, bi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/lxqt-qtplugin, bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kwin, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/plasma-integratio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kwin, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/lxqt-qtplugin, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/plasma-integratio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/akonadi, bionic/calibre, bionic/gammaray, bionic/kdelibs4support, bionic/musescore, bionic/pyqt5, bionic/qtcurve, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, bionic/skrooge, bionic/texmaker). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/akonadi, bionic/calibre, bionic/gammaray, bionic/kdelibs4support, bionic/musescore, bionic/pyqt5, bionic/qtcurve, bionic/skrooge, bionic/texmaker). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/akonadi, bionic/calibre, bionic/gammaray, bionic/kdelibs4support, bionic/musescore, bionic/pyqt5, bionic/qtcurve, bionic/skrooge, bionic/texmaker). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/akonadi, bionic/gammaray, bionic/musescore, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/calibre, bionic/pyqt5, bionic/qtcurve, bionic/skrooge). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bioni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/calibre, bionic/pyqt5, bionic/qtcurve, bionic/skrooge). Pending binary packages (bionic/gammaray, bionic/musescore). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/akonadi, bionic/analitz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/calibre, bionic/pyqt5, bionic/qtcurve, bionic/skrooge). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/akonadi, bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gammaray, bioni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/calibre, bionic/pyqt5, bionic/qtcurve, bionic/skrooge). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/akonadi, bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gammaray, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/calibre, bionic/pyqt5, bionic/skrooge). Needs building (bionic/qtcurve). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/akonadi, bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gammaray, bionic/gcin, bioni
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Proposed pocket (focal/polkit-kde-agent-1). Release pocket (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/khotkeys, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/ksshaskpass
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4003 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Dependency wait (focal/node-rollup). Pending binary packages (focal/node-rollup-pluginutils)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Dependency wait (focal/node-rollup). Diff missing (focal/node-rollup-pluginutils)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Diff missing (focal/node-rollup-pluginutils). Pending binary packages (focal/node-rollup)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Pending binary packages (focal/node-rollup). Successfully built (focal/node-rollup-pluginutils)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Pending binary packages (focal/node-rollup-pluginutils). Successfully built (focal/node-rollup)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Successfully built (focal/node-rollup-pluginutils). Uploading build (focal/node-rollup)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Pending binary packages (focal/node-rollup). Successfully built (focal/node-rollup-pluginutils)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4004 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Failed to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Pending binary packages (focal/artikulate). Ready to build (focal/libaccounts-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Diff missing (focal/artikulate). Ready to build (focal/libaccounts-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/artikulate). Ready to build (focal/libaccounts-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Pending binary packages (focal/purpose). Ready to build (focal/artikulate, focal/libaccounts-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Cancelled build (focal/libaccounts-qt). Diff missing (focal/purpose). Ready to build (focal/artikulate, focal/libaccounts-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing (focal/kcalcore). Uploading build (focal/kcontacts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Dependency wait (focal/eslint, focal/node-eslint-plugin-eslint-plugin, focal/node-eslint-plugin-node). Pending binary packages (focal/node-proxyquire)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Dependency wait (focal/eslint, focal/node-eslint-plugin-eslint-plugin). Diff missing (focal/node-proxyquire). Pending binary packages (focal/node-eslint-plugin-node)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Dependency wait (focal/eslint, focal/node-eslint-plugin-eslint-plugin). Diff missing (focal/node-eslint-plugin-node, focal/node-proxyquire)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Dependency wait (focal/eslint). Pending binary packages (focal/node-eslint-plugin-eslint-plugin). Successfully built (focal/node-eslint-plugin-node, focal/node-proxyquire)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Currently building (focal/kidentitymanagement, focal/kimap, focal/kmbox, focal/ksmtp). Dependency wait (focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kcal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Currently building (focal/kimap). Dependency wait (focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kcalutils, focal/kdepim-addons, focal/kdepim-runtime, focal/kf5-kdepim-apps-libs,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Pending binary packages (focal/eslint). Successfully built (focal/node-eslint-plugin-eslint-plugin, focal/node-eslint-plugin-node, focal/node-proxyquire)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Currently building (focal/kimap, focal/kitinerary, focal/kleopatra, focal/kopete). Dependency wait (focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kcalutils, focal/kdepim-addons, focal/kdepim-runtime, focal/kf5-kdepim-ap
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Failed to build (focal/node-proxyquire). Successfully built (focal/eslint, focal/node-eslint-plugin-eslint-plugin, focal/node-eslint-plugin-node)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Pending binary packages (focal/node-file-entry-cache, focal/node-proxyquire). Successfully built (focal/eslint, focal/node-eslint-plugin-eslint-plugin, focal/node-eslint-plugin-node)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Cancelled build (focal/libaccounts-qt). Diff missing (focal/purpose). Ready to build (focal/artikulate, focal/libaccounts-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Diff missing (focal/node-file-entry-cache). Successfully built (focal/eslint). Uploading build (focal/node-eslint-plugin-eslint-plugin, focal/node-eslint-plugin-node, focal/node-proxyquire)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Dependency wait (focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kdepim-addons, focal/kdepim-runtime, focal/kf5-kdepim-apps-libs, focal/kf5-messagelib, focal/kgpg, focal/kmail, focal/kmail-account-wizard, focal/kmailtransport, focal/knotes, focal/kontact, foca
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Dependency wait (focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kdepim-addons, focal/kdepim-runtime, focal/kf5-kdepim-apps-libs, focal/kf5-messagelib, focal/kgpg, focal/kmail, focal/kmail-account-wizard, focal/kmailtransport, focal/knotes, focal/kontact, foca
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Dependency wait (focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kdepim-addons, focal/kf5-kdepim-apps-libs, focal/kf5-messagelib, focal/kmail, focal/kmail-account-wizard, focal/knotes, focal/kontact, focal/korganizer, focal/libkf5calendarsupport, focal/libkf5e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Dependency wait (focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kdepim-addons, focal/kf5-kdepim-apps-libs, focal/kmail, focal/kmail-account-wizard, focal/knotes, focal/kontact, focal/korganizer, focal/libkf5calendarsupport, focal/libkf5eventviews, focal/libkf5gravatar, focal/libkf5i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Currently building (focal/libkf5ksieve). Dependency wait (focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kdepim-addons, focal/kmail, focal/kmail-account-wizard, focal/knotes, focal/kontact, focal/korganizer, focal/libkf5calendarsupport, focal/libkf5eventviews, focal/libkf5incidencee
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Dependency wait (focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kdepim-addons, focal/kmail, focal/kmail-account-wizard, focal/knotes, focal/kontact, focal/korganizer, focal/libkf5calendarsupport, focal/libkf5eventviews, focal/libkf5incidenceeditor, focal/libkf5mailcommon, focal/mbox
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Proposed pocket (focal/node-eslint-plugin-eslint-plugin, focal/node-eslint-plugin-node, focal/node-file-entry-cache, focal/node-proxyquire). Release pocket (focal/eslint)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Dependency wait (focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kdepim-addons, focal/kmail, focal/kmail-account-wizard, focal/knotes, focal/kontact, focal/korganizer, focal/libkf5eventviews, focal/libkf5incidenceeditor, focal/libkf5mailcommon, focal/mbox-importer, focal/pim-data-exp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Dependency wait (focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kdepim-addons, focal/kmail, focal/kmail-account-wizard, focal/knotes, focal/kontact, focal/korganizer, focal/libkf5incidenceeditor, focal/libkf5mailcommon, focal/mbox-importer, focal/pim-data-exporter, focal/pim-sieve-e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Dependency wait (focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kdepim-addons, focal/kmail, focal/kmail-account-wizard, focal/knotes, focal/kontact, focal/korganizer, focal/libkf5incidenceeditor, focal/libkf5mailcommon, focal/mbox-importer, focal/pim-data-exporter, focal/pim-sieve-e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorge, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4006 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Currently building (focal/libkf5incidenceeditor). Dependency wait (focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kdepim-addons, focal/kmail, focal/kmail-account-wizard, focal/knotes, focal/kontact, focal/korganizer, focal/libkf5mailcommon, focal/mbox-importer, focal/pim-data-export
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Dependency wait (focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kdepim-addons, focal/kmail, focal/kmail-account-wizard, focal/knotes, focal/kontact, focal/korganizer, focal/libkf5mailcommon, focal/mbox-importer, focal/pim-data-exporter, focal/pim-sieve-editor). Diff missing (focal/a
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Diff missing (focal/libaccounts-qt, focal/purpose). Ready to build (focal/artikulate, focal/libaccounts-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Dependency wait (focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kdepim-addons, focal/kmail, focal/kmail-account-wizard, focal/kontact, focal/korganizer, focal/mbox-importer, focal/pim-data-exporter, focal/pim-sieve-editor). Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/kalar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Cancelled build (focal/libaccounts-qt). Diff missing (focal/purpose). Ready to build (focal/artikulate, focal/libaccounts-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, focal/kcalcore, focal/kcalutils, focal/kcontacts, focal/kdav, focal/kdep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4007 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4007 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4007 PPA/bzr version mismatch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4009 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4009 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4007 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4009 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4009 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4007 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4007 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4009 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4009 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4007 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4009 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4010 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4010 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4010 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4010 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4010 Diff missing (focal/mutter). Pending binary packages (focal/gnome-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4010 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4007 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4007 Pending binary packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4007 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4007 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4009 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4007 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4009 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4010 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4007 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4011 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4011 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4002 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4011 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4002 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4007 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4011 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4013 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4012 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4014 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4011 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4011 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4014 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4015 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4014 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4014 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4014 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4010 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4012 Diff missing (bionic/libvirt). Uploading build (bionic/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4012 Diff missing (bionic/libvirt). Pending binary packages (bionic/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4013 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4013 Diff missing (eoan/libvirt). Pending binary packages (eoan/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4012 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4013 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4015 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4015 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4014 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4014 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Currently building (focal/akonadi, focal/kf5-messagelib, focal/kimap, focal/kitinerary, focal/kpimtextedit, focal/libkf5grantleetheme). Diff missing (focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressb
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Currently building (focal/libkf5grantleetheme). Diff missing (focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, focal/kcalcore, focal/kcalutils, focal/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, focal/kcalcore, focal/kcalutils, focal/kcontacts, focal/kdav, focal/kdep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, focal/kcalcore, focal/kcalutils, focal/kcontacts, focal/kdav, focal/kdep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing (focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, focal/kcalcore, focal/kcalutils, focal/kcontacts, focal/kdav, focal/kdepim-addons, foca
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing (focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, focal/kcalcore, focal/kcalutils, focal/kcontacts, focal/kdav, focal/kdepim-addons, foca
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing (focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, focal/kcalcore, focal/kcalutils, focal/kcontacts, focal/kdav, focal/kdepim-addons, foca
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, focal/kcalcore, focal/kcalutils, focal/kcontacts, focal/kdav, focal/kdep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/calligra, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, focal/kcalcore, focal/kcalutils, focal/kcontacts, focal/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 tsimonq2 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Currently building (focal/gammaray). Dependency wait (focal/hedgewars). Failed to build (focal/kwin). Successfully built (focal/analitza, focal/calibre, focal/dde-qt5integration, focal/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, focal/dtkwidget, focal/fcitx-qt5, focal/fcitx5-qt, focal/gcin, focal/hime, focal/kmymoney, focal/kxmlgui, focal/libfm-qt, focal/libqtxdg, focal/lmms, focal/lxqt-qtplugin, focal/mali
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Currently building (focal/kblog, focal/kcalcore, focal/kcalutils, focal/kcontacts, focal/kdepim-addons, focal/kdepim-runtime, focal/kf5-messagelib, focal/kidentitymanagement, focal/kimap, focal/kitinerary, focal/kmail, focal/kmbox, focal/kopete, focal/korganizer, focal/kpimtextedit, focal/libkgapi). Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-impor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Currently building (focal/kdepim-addons, focal/kdepim-runtime, focal/kimap, focal/kitinerary, focal/kopete). Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/calligra, focal/digikam, focal/grantlee-edit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Currently building (focal/libkf5mailimporter, focal/libkf5pimcommon). Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/calligra, focal/digikam, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/calligra, focal/digikam, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, focal/kcalcore, focal/kcalutils, focal/kc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Currently building (focal/libkf5ksieve). Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/calligra, focal/digikam, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Currently building (focal/libkf5eventviews, focal/libkf5mailcommon). Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/calligra, focal/digikam, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, fo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/calligra, focal/digikam, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, focal/kcalcore, focal/kcalutils, focal/kc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Dependency wait (focal/hedgewars). Pending binary packages (focal/kwin). Successfully built (focal/akonadi, focal/analitza, focal/calibre, focal/dde-qt5integration, focal/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, focal/dtkwidget, focal/fcitx-qt5, focal/fcitx5-qt, focal/gammaray, focal/gcin, focal/hime, focal/kmymoney, focal/kxmlgui, focal/libfm-qt, focal/libqtxdg, focal/lmms, focal/lxqt-qtplugin, focal/ma
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Publish failed: Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Publish failed: Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Proposed pocket (focal/dde-qt5integration, focal/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, focal/dtkwidget, focal/fcitx5-qt, focal/gammaray, focal/openorienteering-mapper, focal/pyotherside, focal/pyside2, focal/qgis, focal/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, focal/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, focal/qtremoteobjects-everywhere-src, focal/telegram-desktop, focal/texmaker, focal/uim). UNAPPROVED queue (focal/a
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, focal/kcalcore, focal/kcalutils, focal/kcontacts, focal/kdav, focal/kdep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 ACCEPTED queue (focal/lmms). Proposed pocket (focal/calibre, focal/dde-qt5integration, focal/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, focal/dtkwidget, focal/fcitx5-qt, focal/gammaray, focal/kwin, focal/kxmlgui, focal/libfm-qt, focal/libqtxdg, focal/lxqt-qtplugin, focal/maliit-framework, focal/openorienteering-mapper, focal/peony, focal/plasma-integration, focal/pyotherside, focal/pyqt5, focal/pyside2, fo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/calligra, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, focal/kcalcore, focal/kcalutils, focal/kcontacts, focal/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/calligra, focal/digikam, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, focal/kcalcore, focal/kcalutils, focal/kc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/calligra, focal/digikam, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, focal/kcalcore, focal/kcalutils, focal/kc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Proposed pocket (focal/akonadi, focal/analitza, focal/calibre, focal/dde-qt5integration, focal/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, focal/dtkwidget, focal/fcitx-qt5, focal/fcitx5-qt, focal/gammaray, focal/gcin, focal/hime, focal/kmymoney, focal/kwin, focal/kxmlgui, focal/libfm-qt, focal/libqtxdg, focal/lmms, focal/lxqt-qtplugin, focal/maliit-framework, focal/openorienteering-mapper, focal/peony, foca
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4016 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4011 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3967 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3845 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4005 Merging branches
